# (CSRHoD) Creamsteak's Red Hand of Doom [IC]



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2007)

*Chapter I:* Posts 2-738

Two different adventuring groups meet in combat, assaulted by a band of vicious hobgoblins. The adventures handily win the day, but both groups realize that their chances would have been very slim if they had not happened upon each other at just the right time. Each group has a different reason for passing by Drellin's Ferry, the local river town. One group is on their way to explore the ruins of Vraath Keep, while the other group was to deliver a message to Town Speaker Norro Wiston. Both groups determine that their goals are fairly similar means to an end.

The adventuring party, now stocked with a full assortment of heroes, travels through the treacherous Witchwood in search of long-lost treasure and waiting hobgoblin ambushes. They meet the friendly woodsman Jorr, who offers them aid as a tracker and guide. After dealing with the creatures of the Witchwood, they arrive at Vraath Keep - an old stone castle turned into a Hobgoblin staging area.

At Vraath Keep, two battles take place. In the first, the heroes ambush and defeat Wyrmlord Koth, a powerful bugbear sorcerer. The group discovers a wealth of information on the incomming threat of the hobgoblin armies. In the second battle of Vraath, the group is ambushed by the spirits of the damned commander Amery Vraath and his giant foes. The battle mocks the original conflict that ended in the giants and Vraath's death. At the end of the battle, Gurguannin and Scarlet are dead. The spirit of Amery permits the party to explore his final tomb below the castle, where they find various items including Amery's longbow.

The party travels north, based on the information from Koth. When they arrive at the Skull Gorge Bridge, a massive battle breaks out. A dragon and various hobgoblins guard the place, and they inflict severe damage on much of the party. The group of adventerurs is wiley and prepared, and they manage to defeat the guards -though the dragon narrowly escapes death. During the battle a prisoner by the name of Pender breaks free from the hobgoblins and joins the adventuring party. He becomes a valuable asset to the group.

The heroes learn of the full extent of the hobgoblin invasion -numbering in the thousands. After the Battle of Skull Gorge, the group sabotages the bridge in order to slow the enemy army. Once all is said and done, they return to Drellin's Ferry to give a fair warning.

After a meeting of the town coucil, the decision is made to flee from the approaching army. The entire city spends the next three days evacuating the township. Even as the populace begins the trek to the walled city of Brindol, there are still things to be done. The enemy is everywhere, and there seems to be no limit to their numbers.

Chapter 2: Posts 739-???

Current Leg.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2007)

_Elsir Vale before the coming of the Red Hand-the calm before the storm._


*Group 1*
Tyrla nic Rizzel - Female Tiefling Warlock 5
Siobhan Lilend - Male Aasimar Cleric of Kord 5
Gurguannin - Male Dwarf Barbarian 5

[sblock=Group-1]Rumors have circulated around the Hammerfist Holds and small bases along the Giantshield Mountains that hobgoblins have been sited as far south as the Thornwaste, and as far north as the Blackfens. This unsettling news has been kept out of the minds of the local population, but by word of mouth it has reached your ears. Your group was traveling along the Dwarfroad north, towards Drellins Ferry to carry a message to the Town Speaker Norro Wiston to inform him of the recent activity. 

Along the road you spot 3 travelers just ahead of you. [/sblock]

*Group 2*
Larian Lightweaver - Male Gray Elf Wizard 5
Warren - Male Halfling Rogue 2/Swordsage 3
Avril - Female Human Druid 5

[sblock=Group-2]Some time ago, your group defeated a small group of ogres that were creating problems for the city of Terrelton. Among their treasure horde was a small map held in a scrollcase. The map shows the location of a place known as Vraath Keep and hints at a hidden vault containing a great treasure. Further, there are whispers in the air that there is an unnatural disturbance in the Witchwood surrounding the keep.

Your group is now traveling along the Dwarfroad, towards Drellins Ferry coming from Terelton.[/sblock]

*OOC:* In order to introduce this adventure I've decided to have two different groups of 3 members each "meet." Each group has a different plot hook, and the adventure begins just as they encounter each other on the road.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2007)

*All:*_The afternoon sun beats down on you; the air is hot and still. The sparsely settled lands of Elsir Vale are starting to grow monotonous, with a seemingly endless line of dusty flyspecks of towns. The town of Drellin's Ferry lies a few miles ahead of you. It's a settlement hard on the borders of the Witchwood and the Rhestwash river._

*All:* As the two groups of adventurers run into each other, some of their members spot something out of place in the distance.

*OOC: Everyone except for Avril made their spot check agains the hobgoblin groups hide check. Read the italics text below for what you see.*

_The road crests a small rise and descends int oa dusty grove in a large, shallow dell. An abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the trees, stands on one side of the road. You've passed a dozen spots much like this one already today, but this one feels wrong. The nyou glimps the glint of mail through the brush by the side of the road. Fierce warriors-tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces-are lying in wait!_











*OOC:* I've taken the liberty of using the generated map by Wizards, but I've kinda messed with it a lot to remove their grid and add my own enumerated one.

*Terrain:* Most of the forrest squares are filled with light undergrowth (2 squares to enter, provides concealment) and trees (provides cover to creatures in the same square). The old fieldstone walls of the farmyard are low walls. The escarpment of the road cut is a steep slope covered by light undergrowth (4 squares to enter).

If you are mounted at the beginning of the encounter, remember that characters untrained in the Ride skill might have trouble controlling their mounts.

Those of you that succeeded at your spot checks have noticed hobgoblins in each of the positions marked with an R. To clarify since the grid is redrawn:

*Hobgoblin Regulars:*  M11, E15, Q14, H18, S16, L20.

Here are your positions:*
K15 - Larian
L15 - Tyrla
M15 - Warren
L16 - Avril
M16 - Siobhan
N16 - Gurguannin*

Colors are not permanent. If you have a preference just tell me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 11, 2007)

Because the vast majority of characters would act in the surprise round, I'm just going to say that the surprise round doesn't happen. Instead we will begin with initiatives.

*Initiative Order*
Siobhan - 19
Warren - 17
Tyrla - 17
Avril - 12
Gurguannin - 12 (not sure about what feats you have?)
Hobgoblins - 11
Larian - 8

I will resolve the first round of combat at Midnight tomorrow (or a bit earlier if everyone posts by then). Also I intend to make all further maps I post for this encounter using a simple grid, without the background art. I will attempt to shade boxes to match the map as closely as I can. This will let me actually "show" where your characters are, and also show any movements and such.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Safely shrouded in the folds of her swirling black cloak, Tyrla eyed the strangers warily- she knew Siobhan was far more adept at handling the diplomatic pleasantries that usually accompanied such random meetings on the roads of the Vale.  

From the shadows of her hood, perhaps the strangers might see the faint glow of red witchlight from her eyes as she looked them over.  But then her attention was drawn further afield, to the lurking menace in the woods above them.  She hissed wordlessly, then spoke to the newly-met travelers.  "I hope these aren't friends of yours..."  And even as she spoke, she raised one arm and pointed a gloved hand at the nearest creature- and a blast of energy flew across the intervening space.

OOC: Since I didn't buy a mount, Tyrla is probably afoot, at least for now.  She would have See the Unseen active (as the darkvision portion, at least lasts 24 hours- she would invoke that each morning for the day).  She will fire off an Eldritch blast at the Hobgoblin located at Q14.  Looks like he's inside 30 feet, for Point blank shot- so 3d6 ranged touch, at +7 (+8 if PB applies).


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 11, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP:  26 - AC:  24(tch 12, ff 23) - Spells:  5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

If the hobgoblins are wielding sharp pointy things(or heavy crushing things), Siobhan raises up her warhammer, shouting "Kord grant me strength!"   As she does this, her fist glows blue, and the blue travels up her arms as she casts Bull Strength.

If, however, they look relatively harmless, she will attempt to reason with them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 11, 2007)

*Warren, the halfling*

Once Warren notices the glint of armored figures surrounding the group, he shouts *"An ambush!  Spread out!"* and proceeds to dash northeast.  The halfling fellow goes east around the other traveling trio, carefully juking between each of the larger folk, and then proceeds northeast along the road, not wanting to be caught in the middle of the ambush.

Like dust kicked up by his feet pounding the dirt, a small cloud of shadows rises to fold around the small man, drifting about like strands of silk, obscuring his position.  Almost unseen amidst this rising veil, a short sword is whisked out of its sheath and into the halfling's right hand.

_(our groups are rather mixed and clustered together at our starting positions.....  double-move, 3 squares east, 3 squares north, and another 2 squares east; drawing his short sword along the way but not until he's passed the other trio of adventurers, so as not to provoke the strangers.  Child of Shadow stance active, 20% miss chance against him this round from supernatural concealment.)_


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

The tall elf looks at the other group of adventurers with some level of suspicion as he realizes they are under attack.  He wonders breifly if they are part of the ambush, having drawn himself and his friends in by posing as travellers, and is slow to act while determining their allegiance.  Then he sees the tiefling launch a blast of energy from her hand (knowledge arcana check +12?), and decides to act under the assumption that they are, in fact, allies.
With that determination, he launches into action.  He pulls a small shaving of root out of his belt pouchwith one hand, and a small metal rod out of his robe with the other, then with a quick gesture he intones a word, Celeritas.

OOC- My plan with Larian is to use my rod of extend to cast mage armor every morning, which should carry the spell through the day (10 hours).  
This round he casts Haste, using the rod of extend, on himself, Warren, Siobhan, Gurguannin and Avril (sorry pathfinder, next level I can get everyone).  If Warren has moved too far to get him and everyone else in the effect, target Tyrla instead of Warren.  For those affected, you get +1 AC, +1 to reflex saves, your speed goes up by 30' and you get an extra attack at your full BAB if you use the full attack action. 

[sblock=spells] *spells left* 
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, color spray, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--10 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 11, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 36/36 - AC 18 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 24 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril greeted the arrival of the trio of adventurers with mixed trepidation and ethusiasm. Anything to liven up the day, but then the quality of that 'liven' was the thing she didn't look forward to. It didn't take long for her to establish that this was probably not a group that wished them any ill will, although Scaret had always been the one that trusted strangers less. She bent down to soothe the tension in her companion, scratching it behind the neck in a friendly manner.

Despite the apparant ease of the two groups towards each other, the initial blast of energy from one of them made her jump. It took her a split second to realise that there was danger. How she had missed it was quite beyond her, but perhaps the boredom of the day had made her lax.

No sooner had she spotted the enemies hiding in the undergrowth did she point a finger at the closest one to the west, urging on her dog to attack it. She sprinted after the dog, taking cover near the sloped wall of the road, and crouching down for good measure. The hail of arrows was bound to come. Boosting her defenses, a sprig of holly and some magical incantations later, and both her and her companion felt their skins tighten.

*OOC:* Handle Scarlet as a free action to attack creature at H18 (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet moves to H17 and attacks H18. Attack: +6. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril moves to H16 and falls prone. She readies her shield as she moves. Once prone (+4 AC vs. ranged attacks) she casts Barkskin and shares it with Scarlet.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2007)

*Initiative Order*
Siobhan - 19
Warren - 17
Tyrla - 17
Avril - 12
Gurguannin - 12 (not sure about what feats you have?)
Hobgoblins - 11
Larian - 8

*Symbols*
L - Larian
T - Tyrla
W - Warren
A - Avril
S - Siobhan
G - Gurguannin
H - Hobgoblin



			
				Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> *Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP:  26 - AC:  24(tch 12, ff 23) - Spells:  5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*
> 
> If the hobgoblins are wielding sharp pointy things(or heavy crushing things), Siobhan raises up her warhammer, shouting "Kord grant me strength!"   As she does this, her fist glows blue, and the blue travels up her arms as she casts Bull Strength.
> 
> If, however, they look relatively harmless, she will attempt to reason with them.




The creatures already seem to have bows drawn and are leveling them on you so I assume you do the first action. Everything is successful.



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Once Warren notices the glint of armored figures surrounding the group, he shouts *"An ambush!  Spread out!"* and proceeds to dash northeast.  The halfling fellow goes east around the other traveling trio, carefully juking between each of the larger folk, and then proceeds northeast along the road, not wanting to be caught in the middle of the ambush.
> 
> Like dust kicked up by his feet pounding the dirt, a small cloud of shadows rises to fold around the small man, drifting about like strands of silk, obscuring his position.  Almost unseen amidst this rising veil, a short sword is whisked out of its sheath and into the halfling's right hand.
> 
> _(our groups are rather mixed and clustered together at our starting positions.....  double-move, 3 squares east, 3 squares north, and another 2 squares east; drawing his short sword along the way but not until he's passed the other trio of adventurers, so as not to provoke the strangers.  Child of Shadow stance active, 20% miss chance against him this round from supernatural concealment.)_




Everything is successful.



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Safely shrouded in the folds of her swirling black cloak, Tyrla eyed the strangers warily- she knew Siobhan was far more adept at handling the diplomatic pleasantries that usually accompanied such random meetings on the roads of the Vale.
> 
> From the shadows of her hood, perhaps the strangers might see the faint glow of red witchlight from her eyes as she looked them over.  But then her attention was drawn further afield, to the lurking menace in the woods above them.  She hissed wordlessly, then spoke to the newly-met travelers.  "I hope these aren't friends of yours..."  And even as she spoke, she raised one arm and pointed a gloved hand at the nearest creature- and a blast of energy flew across the intervening space.
> 
> OOC: Since I didn't buy a mount, Tyrla is probably afoot, at least for now.  She would have See the Unseen active (as the darkvision portion, at least lasts 24 hours- she would invoke that each morning for the day).  She will fire off an Eldritch blast at the Hobgoblin located at Q14.  Looks like he's inside 30 feet, for Point blank shot- so 3d6 ranged touch, at +7 (+8 if PB applies).




You fire off the eldritch blast (point blank shot does apply) and you almost hit your target. (3 rolled, +8 = 11) striking the hobgoblins cover instead.



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> *Avril - Human Druid - hp 36/36 - AC 18 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
> Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 24 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*
> 
> Avril greeted the arrival of the trio of adventurers with mixed trepidation and ethusiasm. Anything to liven up the day, but then the quality of that 'liven' was the thing she didn't look forward to. It didn't take long for her to establish that this was probably not a group that wished them any ill will, although Scaret had always been the one that trusted strangers less. She bent down to soothe the tension in her companion, scratching it behind the neck in a friendly manner.
> ...




Scarlet moves into position, and despite the disadvantage of terrain manages to land a painful hit against the Hobgoblin. (23 to hit, 6 damage dealt).

*DM running Gurguannin*

Gurguannin rushes to the nearest hobgoblin, activating his rage, and attacks the goblin at S16. He lands a blow with his greataxe, dealing 14 points of damage. This is enough to knock the hobgoblin unconcious.

*DM running Hobgoblins*

The hobgoblin at H18 drops his bow as a free action and draws his longsword as a standard action. He attacks Scarlet, but doesn't land any meaningful hit.

The hobgoblin at F15 fires a shot at Warren. He misses completely.

The hobgoblin at R14 moves 2 spaces up for 4 spaces of movement. He then fires once (through the cover) at the barbarian that just took down one of his allies. He misses.

The hobgoblin at M11 fires at Tyrla, but misses as well.

The hobgoblin at M20 fires at Siobhan when he thinks his back is turned, but Siobhan easily avoids the arrow.

- - - - - - - - - -







Larian, since you act next after the Hobgoblins, I'll let you decide if you want to change your action here since most of the characters moved off. You can also post your next action (which would be at the end of the next round) if you want.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2007)

Next combat-round update will be midnight tomorrow, or earlier if everyone posts again.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2007)

_(I think you mixed up my movement.....according to the first map, it looks like north is right, south is left, east is down, and west is up.....that's what I was using for my movement's directions.  Warren was going to head down-right to where it seemed the ground leveled off a bit, so he could more easily swing around and into the bushes with less difficulty from the terrain.

Sorry, I guess I'll indicate grid spaces more specifically.  Warren should be in square P-20 I think.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2007)

K. Just pretend that's where you are on the map then. I'll work with that knowledge on the next update.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2007)

Warren continues dashing off along the road, skidding a moment as he turns and slinks off into the bushes, crouching low with shadows flowing around him for further concealment.

_(Double-move again, to square Q-23, and hiding in the bushes momentarily.  Warren won't struggle up no steep slope to face an archer head-on while the guy takes free shots at him, nossir.  20% concealment miss chance still, or whatever the bushes provide.  Hide check is 1d20+16.)_


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Larian will still caste Haste, but will target himself, Siobhan, Tyrla, Avril and Scarlet.
+1 AC, +1 reflex saves, +1 to hit, +30' move, one additional attack at full BAB when performing full attack action.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 12, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Trusting to his magic protection and his enhanced quickness, Larian stays standing in the middle of the pathway and with blinding speed fires not one, but two arrows at the nearest hobgoblin.
OOC: Full attack with the bow, two arrows at the hobbo in square L11, unless he has cover from one of my allies, in which case fire at the one in E15.  Both are at +8, thanks to haste and point blank shot, with no penalty for firing into melee.  Damage is 1d8+1.

[sblock=spells]spells left 
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, color spray, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

spells active
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--9/10 rounds left

*Rod of Extend* 1/3 uses left[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tyrla made a soft growling noise in her throat as Gurguannin stole her target- the dwarf could be so selfish sometimes    Without pausing, she swung her arm and her aim towards the next available hobgoblin...

OC: Eldritch blast at the hobbo at L 11: +8 ranged touch inside 30 feet, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 12, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 26 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan takes a move action to move into square M18, and her five-foot step into square M19, and then attack the hobgoblin in square L20.

Attack:  19
Damage:  9+5=14
Rolls 

Spells active:  Bulls Strength, Haste

OOC:  CS, Siobhan's a girl, fyi


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 12, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 36/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Not good," she whispered quietly, almost frantically to herself. Her eyes darted around the area, trying to spot where the other creatures lay on the opposite slope. Above her she could just make out the agile form of Scarlet fighting the creature, and landing a viscious bite. She blinked once, and felt her companion's spell fall on her and Scarlet. The strong dog started moving faster, growling visviously and moving quickly to bring the creature down.

Deciding that she needed to aid her companion, she jumped up and scampered up the slope, using her speed to move into a favourable position. Her shortspear appeared in her hand as she moved. Hopefully, the cover from the trees would protect her from any wayward missile attacks from the creatures on the opposite side. "You will be cleansed from this land," she barked at the hobgoblin as she came within sight.

*OOC:* Scarlet continues to attack creature at H18. Two bites with Haste. Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril stands up from prone and uses her remaining 60 ft. move to move to E18 via G16. She draws her shortspear along the way.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 5 rounds)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2007)

Update is going to be late tonight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2007)

*Initiative Order*
Siobhan - 19
Warren - 17
Tyrla - 17
Avril - 12
Gurguannin - 12 (not sure about what feats you have?)
Hobgoblins - 11
Larian - 8

- - - - - - 
*Larian*
You cast haste.

- - - - - - 
*Siobhan*
Siobhan, I'm not sure I understand what this line means:

*Siobhan takes a move action to move into square M18, and her five-foot step into square M19, *

If I'm missing something correct me, but you can't take both a movement and a 5 ft. step normally. However, you ARE hasted, so you can move that full distance during your move action without a problem.

You deal 14 points of damage dropping the hobgoblin.

- - - - - - 
*Warren*
You move into position.

- - - - - - 
*Tyrla*
Your eldritch blast hits, dealing 9 points of damage. The hobgoblin still stands.

- - - - - - 
*Avril*
Avril moves into position.

Scarlet's first bite hits, and drops the creature (10 damage dealt).

- - - - - - 
*Gurguannin*
Gurguannin moves into the forested terrain targetting the next hobgoblin. His axe misses its mark.

- - - - - - 
*Hobgoblins*
Those that remain return fire on their nearest targets.

The hobgoblin fighting Gurguannin drops his bow, draws his longsword, and fights defensively. He misses badly, then takes a 5 ft. step.

The hobgoblin Tyrla hit returns fire, and scores a hit (22 to hit). The arrow deals 8 points of damage. The hobgoblin smirks a bit at his good fortune.

The hobgoblin firing at Avril misses due to cover.

- - - - - - 
*Larian*
Your first arrow misses its mark, but your second arrow lands on the hobgoblin. The arrow deals 9 ponts of damage, which takes the smirk off his face before he drops to the ground falling down the incline in front of him.

- - - - - -
*New Entry*
Warren is first to spot the enemy coming out of the farmhouse. The first to exit is a strong looking hobgoblin wearing studded leather and weilding two glowing shortswords. He clashes his blades together and yells out to anything that can hear, "Who dares fight me!?!" Those of you in the forests and along the path only hear the loud voice of the hobgoblin Bladebearer.

He spots Warren ahead, and moves closer, swords already in hand. 

As if responding to the bladebearers battlecry, One hellhound steps out of the door a second after the bladebearer. Another hellhound jumps out of the forest and onto the roads on the east. From the road, the second hellhound is clearly visible. 

Finally, rather stealthily after the other combatants, a hobgoblin in banded mail weilding a heavy mace comes out. His adornments look like an acolyte or cleric of some sort. He seems less enthusiastic than the bladebearer and the hellhounds, but the look on his face subtley implies that he is eager to deliver pain.

(These now act last in initiative order).


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), concealed*

Warren narrows his eyes in irritation, dashing forward a ways through the underbrush, while _trying_ to avoid making too much noise.  Then he turns and heads over near the hobgoblin he had been meaning to attack from behind.....

Seeing Siobhan as he gets there, standing before the already-fallen hobgoblin, Warren frowns.  He whispers quickly *"Leaders there,"* while pointing his short sword behind him, before turning around to see if they're trying to follow.

_(ooc: Double move, first toward the building then turning towards Siobhan and the initial ambushers....  Ending in space M-21.  Hide of 1d20+16 and Move Silently of 1d20+14, but -5 to each since he moved almost full speed this round.  Child of Shadow still active.

Edited to fix position and check penalty, briefly forgot the specifics of Hide penalties for speed.)_


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 13, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 36/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The challenging call from somewhere to the south gave Avril momentary pause in her hunt of the creature that had just shot an arrow at her. She briefly looked around, trying to spot who the sound was coming from. "There's trouble, girl," she remarked anxiously to her companion, pleased that the dog had managed to drag one of the creatures down. "We must be quick!" She motioned at the other creature just to the north of her, and indicated with a verbal command that Scarlet should attack it.

No sooner had Scarlet sprinted to the creature, that Avril followed, her spear raised high and ready to strike. "You harm the creatures of this land, and the land with destroy you!" She stopped beside her companion, and together the two of them traded shortspear thrusts and bites with their enemy.

*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to move to E16 and attack the creature at E15 (Handle Animal +12 Vs. DC 10). Scarlet Bite Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril moves to D16 and attacks the creature at E15 as well. Shortspear Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+2.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 4 rounds)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 13, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 26 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan moves up to L26 and wacks the hellhound with her warhammer, grinning feverishly.

Attack:   17
Damage:  1+11
Rolls


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Seeing the cleric charge into the woods toward the loud, challenging voice, Larian shouts to his companions new and old, Don't let yourselves get isolated.  We need to work together!  Dwarf, Avril, finish the archers and follow us.   
He then follows the cleric up the bank and into the woods.  When he emerges from the undergrowth, thanks to his faster than usual steps, he throws a sprinkling of multicolored sand in the air and shouts Incursio, and a cone of multicolored lights flies from his outstretched hand to hit the hellhound and bladebearer.
Move to L24 and cast Color Spray toward M25.  This should get both B and He, and avoid Siobhan.  If any of the party would be in my the way, he'll move a bit to avoid hitting them.  Will Save DC 16.
[sblock=spells]
*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--8/10 rounds left

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tyrla gave a sharp gasp as the arrow struck home, but the wound was not serious enough to hinder her.  She uttered a quick "thanks" in elvish to the archer-mage that finished the hobgoblin she had wounded- but her accent turned even that musical tongue into a disturbingly sibilant rasp.  With the warning of new foes arriving, she turned and unleashed a dark and glittering lance of arcane force at the visible hellhound before making a run for some sense of cover...

OOC: Eldritch Blast with Eldritch Spear shape invocation at the visible hellhound (V 25); range 250 feet, +7 ranged touch, 3d6 damage.  Then Move towards C13...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2007)

*Initiative Order*
Siobhan - 19
Warren - 17
Tyrla - 17
Avril - 12
Gurguannin - 12
Hobgoblins - 11
Larian - 8
Cleric
Bladebearer
Hellhounds

*Siobhan:* You move into position and attack the Hellhound. Your attack connects and deals its 12 damage.

*Warren:* You attempt to conceal yourself (die rolls hidden for effect).

*Tyrla:* Your spear makes a hit, dealing only 5 points of damage.

*Avril:* Scarlet misses, but your attack lands, dealing 8 points of damage.

*Gurguannin:* Continues to persue the hobgoblin, failing to hit again.

*Hobgoblin Regulars:* The one near Avril and Scarlet drops bow, draws blade, and attacks Avril fighting defensively. He fails to land any damage. The one near Gurguannin continues to fight defensively, failing to deal damage.

*Larian:* The Bladebearer fails his save, but the Hellhound makes it (nat 20). 

*Cleric:* Takes a move action to get around to the opposite side of Siobhan (relative to the hellhound) and smites Siobhan, (29 to hit), dealing 8 points of damage.

*Bladebearer:* Stunned.

*Hellhound:* The one near Siobhan attacks (19 to hit with flanking), but doesn't manage to land a bite. The hellhound on the other side of the field takes a run action after Tyrla.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 14, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Ow... Siobhan says, more as an afterthought than anything else, and she agains attacks the hellhound.  
Attack:  16
Damage:  9+5 = 14
Rolls

Second Attack:  30
Damage:  6+1
Rolls


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), concealed*

Warren pursues the stranger Siobhan, more confident with someone else around to fight beside, though still disappointed that his initial plan of striking down the hobgoblin archers from behind has fallen apart.  Still frowning, Warren figures that the others must be handling the remaining archers, just as Siobhan took down the one over here.....

So he dashes through the brush after Siobhan, and attempts to deal a terrible blow to the hobgoblin bladebearer, who seems to be standing around in a stupor for some reason.  A rich opportunity for the shady halfling....  Warren takes the opportunity to try stabbing him in a vital spot.

The halfling does some kind of flourish as he stops before the hobgoblin and hellhound, shadows still flowing around him like a cape in the wind....as a flare of red flames curls about the short sword, until it has been driven into the hobgoblin's side.  *"Changed my mind.  Hello again!"*

[sblock=ooc]Move to square M-25, attacking the hobgoblin Bladebearer with a short sword.  Initiate Burning Blade (1d6+4 bonus fire damage) just before attacking.  If the hob's still stunned at the moment, then Warren should get +2 to-hit and get Sneak Attack for +1d6 damage.  So the attack is probably 1d20+10+2 for 1d4+5+1d6+1d6+4 damage.  Child of Shadows stance still active.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 14, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 36/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril drove her spear into the creature in front of her, urging Scarlet on as she did so. "Come on, girl," she said with an urgent growl, trying to manuever around the creature, but being hampered by the slope down towards the road. Out of the corner of her eye she caught one of the strangers dashing towards her, followed closely by a savage looking hound. A clutch of nerves lodged in her stomach, but she tried to remain focused on the task at hand. Drawing on the spirits of the forest for courage, she once again commanded Scarlet to continue the attack.

Giving Scarlet just enough room to manuever, she kept her eye on the battle below her on the road while attempting to avoid any thrusts and slams from the creature's own blade. Did she stay to help Scarlet or give the stranger some aid against the hound? Down near the ruined building she could hear the sounds of battle increasing in intensity. _Spirits protect us!_

*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to attack the creature at E15 (Handle Animal +12 Vs. DC 10). Scarlet gets two bite attacks with Haste. Bite Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4. If Scarlet manages to drop the creature, Avril will start casting Call Lightning. If Scarlet doesn't drop the creature, Avril will attack it with her shortspear. Avril gets two shortspear attacks with Haste. Shortspear Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+2.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 4 rounds)
Call Lightning (Possibly)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning (Possibly)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 14, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian winces in sympathy as the aasimar takes two big hits, but trusts to her ability to heal herself if necessary.  He then smiles thinly as Warren steps in to attack the dazed bladebearer.  Now that's teamwork, Warren.  Keep it up and let's finish him quickly.  I like the look of this one not at all.
Despite his stated dislike of the hobgoblin, Larian knows he has to help keep the cleric from getting attacked from both sides.  He draws one arrow after another from his quiver and fires at her attackers.
If the hellhound is still up, 5' step to K24 for a better angle and then shoot at it.  If it's down, or if his first arrow drops it, he'll shift his aim to the hobgoblin cleric.  2 attacks at +8 (+6 normal, +1 pbs, +1 haste) for 1d8+1 damage.

[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--7/10 rounds left

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 22/30; AC 20*

Tyrla muttered fluent curses in several languages as the hellhound closed in- she had no desire at all to be at close range with such a creature.  Unleashing another arcane bolt at the beast, she scampered up the slope and around towards some of the others.

OOC: Another eldritch blast at point-blank range, then west up the hill and hook south towards Avril and Scarlet.  +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage, then 60 feet of move thanks to the Haste- D 13, C 13, then straight south for whatever is left of 60'


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Hobgoblins 
Larian 
Cleric
Bladebearer
Hellhounds
Reinforcements

*Siobhan:* Your first attack misses, your second attack hits and deals 7 damage. (However, I'm not sure why your attack bonus is listed as +11 for the second attack roll. What am I missing?)

*Warren:* Your attack lands, dealing 13 damage. 

*Tyrla:* Your blast lands, dealing 12 damage to the Hellhound.

*Avril:* Scarlet attacks, but the hobgoblins defensive fighting works in his favor and he manages to avoid any damaging blow. You follow through with two attacks of your own, but you also fail to land a meaningful mark on the target. The Hobgoblin boasts as he holds out.

*Gurguannin:* Still raging and dealing with the same Hobgoblin, he attacks, but once again misses his mark.

*Hobgoblin Archers:* The Hobgoblin trapped between a steep slope, Avril, and Scarlet gets more desperate to hold out for support when he sees Tyrla come around the corner. He attempts a full defense action. The hobgoblin fighting Gurguannin taunts him, and makes another attack while fighting defensively, but doesn't land a hit of his own.

*Larian:* Your first arrow hits the Hellhound dealing 4 damage and dropping it. Your second arrow does not harm the cleric.

*Cleric:* The clerics eye catches the arrow, and he looks at Larian. He then takes a 5 foot step to close range, and casts a spell channeling it into a touch attack.  The touch connects, and you suddenly become paralyzed. Both Larian and Siobhan identify that the spell cast and taking effect was _Hold Person_.

The cleric shouts an order to the Bladebearer to wake up and fight.

*Bladebearer:* The Bladebearer breaks out of his Stun angry. He looks at the Halfling, raises his weapons, and strikes out. The first shortsword misses, but the second lands (27 to hit) dealing 6 points of damage. He doesn't seem satisfied with the damage inflicted and seems dead-set on continuing the attack. He takes a 5 ft. step off to the side as he fights.

*Hellhound:* The remaining Hellhound moves up the hill and takes a tight corner trying to catch up to Tyrla. He can't quite get in range however. He does find himself in a precarious position looking at Scarlet and Avril as well, but taking advantage of the opportunity the Hellhound uses his Breath Weapon. Tyrla makes the save for half damage, but Avril does not. Avril takes 8 fire damage, Tyrla takes 4.

*Reinforcements:* New loud hobgoblin voices are heard coming from the South, then the faces of the enemy can be spotted on the road below. Six Hobgoblins in total, they look like they were running here.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 15, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 28/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"By the spirits!" Avril exclaimed loudly and in anger as the fire from the hound burnt over here. She quickly managed to extinguish the remaining flames, conscious of the burning in her skin and face. Seeing the new arrival, a tiefling no less, flee past her, Avril decided that urgency was required even further. "We must finish these creatures here!" she said, "They seek to split us and delay a regrouping!"

She flicked a hand and barked a command, now trying even harder to get the dog to take down that creature once and for all. Then she stepped away from the hound, letting Scarlet take her place, while she drew out some holly and prepared to cast a spell with the aid of her magical rod. With the creature fighting with such superior defense, she had to make use of its momentary lapse in attacking to cast her spell. She quickly finished as flames erupted in her hand. She thrust the flames at the defensive creature, hoping that the heat would be capable of more easily overcoming its defenses.

*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step to D16, and draws her metamagic rod of lesser extend. She then casts Produce Flame (Concentration +10, but since the creature is using total defense, it doesn't get an AoO), extending it with the rod, and attempts a touch attack on the creature. Touch Attack with Produce Flame: +6. Damage: 1d6+5. Avril then handles Scarlet to take a 5 ft. step to D15 and continue to attack the creature at E15 (Handle Animal +12 Vs. DC 10). Scarlet gets two bite attacks with Haste. Bite Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4. If Scarlet drops the creature on her first bite, she'll use the second bite on the hound.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 3 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 9/10 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 15, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian stares in horror as he realizes how vulnerable he has just become.

[sblock=ooc] So turning it into a touch attack meant no save, or I failed the save?  Either way, ouch.  That group of hobgoblins coming up the path is screaming out for my fireball.    [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
*spells left* 
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--6/10 rounds left
Hold Person--3 rounds

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2007)

Failed the save. Also duration is 3 rounds.

If your curious, it was a 5 rolled, +4 will save, +2 elf bonus.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 18/30; AC 20*

Tyrla gave voice to a horrible string of syllables, directed mostly at the hellhound.  Once again she lashed out with arcane energy, attempting to put the beast down.

OOC: Speaking in Infernal: "Bad dog, Bad dog- why won't you die?"  Another PB eldritch blast: +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage.  If the hellhound is still standing, continue south towards the cover of the farmhouse wall- if it drops, stay long enough to help put down the hobbo, then move south to support the others.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 15, 2007)

I trust you, I was just curious based on the wording of the post.  I didn't know if he had some freaky-powerful spell that made it a touch attack instead of a potential save.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 15, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan takes a five-foot step towards the cleric, and tries to put him in the earth.
Attack1:  14
Damage1:  12

Attack 2:  20
Damage2:  13

Rolls

[sblock=OOC]
Explanation for Siobhan's attack:

+3 bs Atk; currently +5 str; +1 haste; +1 wpn focus; +1 mstrwrk wpn
+3+5+1+1+1=11

and she's hasted, so when she makes a full attack she gets an extra attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 15, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), concealed*

Warren snarls and dances back from the hobgoblin, fading away with a sweep of his blade....

Creeping around invisibly, Warren reappears right in front of the hobgoblin, after stabbing the hobgoblin cleric with another of his special techniques!

*"AVRIL!"* he growls out loudly, as the shadows swarm around him when he reappears, continuing to obscure his exact position......and at the same time, pitch-black shadows curl about the hobgoblin's face for a few moments....

[sblock=ooc]Initiating Cloak of Deception as a swift action.  Moving 10 feet straight back to square K-25.  Then attacking the hobgoblin cleric with Clinging Shadow Strike, which is a sneak attack since he's invisible with CoD.

Warren's attack is made at +12 to hit since he's invisible, against the cleric's flat-footed AC.

Deals 1d4+5+1d6+1d6 damage with the short sword, and the hobgoblin cleric must succeed at a DC 14 Fortitude save, or suffer a 20% miss chance on attacks for 1 round.

Child of Shadow continues to grant Warren concealment for the round, since he moved 10 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Hobgoblins 
Larian 
Cleric
Bladebearer
Hellhounds
Reinforcements

*Siobhan:* You step in and attack, your first attack misses and your second attack hits dealing 13 damage.

*Warren:* You move back to strike, but your attack just doesn't seem to get through the Cleric's armor. (3 rolled, +12 to hit)

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast hits for 9 points of damage dropping the Hellhound. I'm not positive on your wording, but I believe you want to stay here this round? However, I think that with Avril dealing with the Hobgoblin you wold more likely want to move south? I'm going to move your "token" south to represent this, tell me if you would rather stay where you are.

*Avril:* Your technique with the produce flames spell proves to work well, and you land the spell against the Hobgoblin dealing 11 points of fire damage. This drops the Hobgoblin.

*Gurguannin:* Gurguannin attacks the hobgoblin he's been on for a while and FINALLY lands the hit he wanted (by the skin of the +1 dwarven to hit bonus against goblinoids). He deals 18 points of damage, dropping the Hobgoblin in one good swing. He takes his move action to move towards the road.

*Larian:* Paralyzed. (2 more rounds to go)

*Cleric:* The Cleric sees that everyone seems to be after him after he paralyzed the elf. He attempts to cast a spell defensively (17 rolled +8). Siobhan recognizes this spell as Invisibility (and Larian does as well, but is paralyzed). The Cleric fades from vision, and then you hear his footsteps heading into the forest north of his original position.

*Bladebearer:* The Bladebearer is confused when the halfling disappeared, but is pleased to see he reappeared. He moves into position around Warren and attacks. 23 to hit. He does not miss through the Child of Shadow stance. He deals 9 points of damage.

*Reinforcements:* They all run forward, three drawing swords, three drawing their longbows. (Using S and L to signify the difference on the map).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tyrla peered cautiously around the corner of the old ruined farmhouse, taking in the scene of the evolving battle.  She didn't like the look of the approaching reinforcements, but there were other matters to take care of first...

OOC: If she can see or sense the cleric, target him- if not, target the bladebearer.  Eldritch blast +7 ranged touch (+8 if cleric is a viable target- he should be inside 30 feet), 3d6 damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 16, 2007)

Larian continues to struggle against the magical paralysis, his mind racing to develop a sound strategy for dealing with the enemies once he can act again.
[sblock=spells]*spells left* 
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--5/10 rounds left
Hold Person--2 rounds

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]

OOC-everyone who's hasted, realize that I used the rod of extend, so there are still five rounds left.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 16, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Growling about the damn coward, Siobhan turns to the more imeadiate threat - the bladebearer.

First Attack:  21
Damage:  12+2=14

Second Attack:  19
Damage:  12+6=18
Attacks ; Damage


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19)*

Warren snarls again, *"Blast it!"* at the hobgoblin cleric's stroke of luck.  He turns his attention angrily to the bladebearer, adjusts his footing, and holds out his blade in a more widely-threatening stance.  Then he lashes out at the bladebearer, seemingly with two swords at once himself, yet only one blade remains in his hand after the attack.....

Siobhan notices that the halfling's position leaves the hobgoblin more exposed to attack now _(the bladebearer is considered flanked as long as Warren and an ally are adjacent to him)._

[sblock=ooc]Warren takes a 5-foot step around to square L-24, changing stances to Island of Blades, so now he and Siobhan flank the hobgoblin bladebearer.

Attacking with Shadow Blade Technique.  Two short sword attack rolls at +12 for flanking.  Damage is 1d4+5 base, +1d6 sneak attack, +1d6 cold if both attack rolls connect.

I'm rolling this one on InvisibleCastle, and the first attack roll with SBT is poor (14 total), so I'll use the second attack roll (32 total, natural 20) with it; no bonus cold damage, but at least the attack will hit.  Since the second attack roll was a natural 20, and the threat roll was a 28 total, I assume it's a confirmed critical hit, for 7 extra damage.

Other damage was poor....a 6 for the base damage and 3 extra from sneak attack, so with the extra critical hit damage, a total of 16 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 16, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 28/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Warren's voice rang out above the din of battle, and the urgency was like vomit in her throat. Thankfully the creature succumbed to the fire and flame in her palm, and by the time she'd spun around the tiefling had managed to bring the hound down as well. With a single barked command Scarlet and Avril dashed further towards the south, dodging in between the few trees and over the light undergrowth.

She spotted the battle easily, and the approaching creatures further down to the south. "Larian!" she exclaimed as she saw her held ally, and immediatly realised the danger he was in. "Attack, girl!" she growled to Scarlet, sending her towards the bladebearer, while she moved further to the east, stopping once she had a good view to the south. She could halt their approach to buy them some time. A few words and a sprig of misletoe later, and the ground and plants around the creatures to the south erupted in entangling roots. "The spirits of the land will not tolerate this violence!" she hissed.

*OOC:* Avril moves to M22, and casts Entangle on the intersection T/U 32/33. Reflex Save DC 14. Avril handles Scarlet to move to M24, and attack the bladebearer with Warren (Handle Animal +12 Vs. DC 10). Scarlet Bite Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 7 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 8.9/10 minutes)
Entangle (5 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

*Siobhan:* You drop the Bladebearer with your two attacks, taking him down easily.

*Warren:* I'm moving you to the bottom of the Player Initiatives, before the Hobgoblins since I'm not sure what you want to do here with the Bladebearer down.

*Tyrla:*Same as Warren.

*Avril:* You cast your Entangle, the front most and rear most goblins from your current position made their saves, all others are entangled.

Alright I'm going to wait for Tyrla/Warrens actions then continue.

I forgot to move scarlet before I .gif'd the map, but I know she's been moved.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: with the bladebearer down, Tyrla will move up towards Siobhan, then let loose an eldritch blast towards the nearest (entangled) hobgoblin archer: +& ranged touch, 3d6 damage


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: With the bladebearer down, Avril will command Scarlet to defend Larian instead, so her position will be next to Larion at K23, since Warren is at L24. Scarlet will ready an attack against anything that comes within 5 ft. of her and Larian. Note that Scarlet has Scent, so she can track invisible opponents within 5 ft. Scarlet Ready Bite Attack: +7. Damage: 1d6+4.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2007)

_(aww, that sucks.....  Well, Warren will just curse in Dwarven a bit as he goes (cuz Dwarven's better for cursin' than Halfling!), jogging over to square M-28 to attack the adjacent hobgoblin swordsman, with his Shadow Blade Technique as he would have used against the bladebearer.  No sneak attack damage in that case, so only 13 damage total from the mediocre crit.  Not going to switch stances in this case, so remaining in Child of Shadow stance for concealment.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

*Warren:* You move closer and attack the swordsman.

*Tyrla:* You blast the archer, dealing a respectable 16 damage, but not dropping him.

*Avril:* Scarlet detects a presence nearby, but it doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity at least yet.

*Gurguannin:* Taking a large move but not getting into the entanglement just yet.

*Larian:* Paralyzed (1 round left).

*Cleric:* Those of you nearby hear a faint voice reciting a few words of magic. Scarlet loses track of the scent of her target, it must have moved (without provoking). The scent was originally in square J-23. Larian can identify the spell being cast from the words alone, but Siobhan isn't so lucky. Larian can't communicate to the group that the spell being cast is 



Spoiler



Summon Monster III


.

*Reinforcements:* The second-to-front most hobgoblin breaks free of his entanglement and drops his longsword this round to draw a bow. The second to rear most archer manages to break out of his entanglement. The swordsman that is near Warren attacks but does not hit. The archer in the rear that was not entangled, fires at Tyrla, but does not hit.

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Larian 
Cleric
Reinforcements


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot to update the map.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 17, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan moves over to M27, and attacks the swordsman that Warren is attacking.

Attack:  24
Damage:  7+1=8
Rolls


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 17, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 28/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril let out a deep sigh of relief at the sight of both Warren and Larian being largely unhurt, although it seemed that for now the priority seemed to be keeping Larian that way. Commanding Scarlet to defend her companion Larian, she pulled back her hand and took aim with her flaming palm at one of the creatures with a ranged weapon.

Scarlet's barking and agitation had indicated that there was still something around, but for now there was little that she believed she could do about it. If there was something invisible there, Scarlet would have to hunt it, or they would have to deal with it when it became visible again. For a moment the thought crossed her mind that summoning more allies of nature would help flush it out, but then perhaps it would be more inclined to flee. Best to see if it would reveal itself, and hope that wouldn't hurt too much. She'd heard the spellcasting, and all she could guess was that it was preparing itself even further.

*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to move to J23, and continue to defend Larian. If Scarlet can detect anything within 5 ft. by Scent, she gets two bite attacks against it. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+4/1d6+4. Avril takes a 5 ft. step to L23, and hurls a ball of flame at the creature at S29. Produce Flame Attack: +6. Damage: 1d6+5.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 6 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 7.8/10 minutes)
Entangle (5 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 18/30; AC 20*

"Words on the wind," Tyrla muttered, unable to make sense of the faint sounds.  Her own voice was harsh and much calmer now that the first round of foes had been dispatched.  When her powers had once more enhanced her vision, she looked to see if she could see the source of those faint words.

OOC: Invoke another dose of See the Unseen: Darkvision 60' (24 hours) and See Invisible (50 minutes).  Then scan the area where the sounds seemed to come from.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2007)

Larian considers his options in anticipation of what is about to happen, but is frustratingly powerless to actually do anything about it.  
[sblock=spells]*spells left* 
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--4/10 rounds left
Hold Person--1 rounds

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19)*

Warren follows up his previous attack with another that would hopefully drive home into the hobgoblin's vitals, shifting position first so that his sword will be more threatening to the hobgoblin's dodge attempts....  Shadows swirl about Warren in a pattern that make it difficult to see where his sword is pointed, but without the body-obscuring effect of his earlier trick....  And in an instant, his blade darts past the hobgoblin's ribcage to soft, vulnerable tissues.... _(hopefully!)_

_(now he'll change stances to Island of Blades, so any foe that Warren and an ally are adjacent to is considered flanked.

If that hobgoblin drops from the attack, Warren will move forward carefully to square O-29 to face the other hobgoblin swordsman in melee.  Warren's Reflex save when entering the entanglement is at +11.)_

[sblock=attack]Warren lashes out with Sapphire Nightmare Blade, at +12 since the hobgoblin is effectively flanked, for 1d4+5+1d6+1d6 damage from sneak attack and SNB.  His Concentration skill check to use SNB effectively is at +8.  If the skill check succeeds, then the hobgoblin is flat-footed against Warren's attack.  If the Concentration check does not match or exceed the hobgoblin's Armor Class, then Warren's attack roll takes a -2 penalty and he does not deal the last d6 of damage.

If by chance the hobgoblin falls to Siobhan first, _again_, then Warren moves up to attack the hobgob at P-29 instead of just moving next to him, and in that case sneak attack might not apply nor does the +2 to-hit from flanking.  The sneak attack damage will only apply then if the Concentration check succeeds.  Warren will still be changing stances to Island of Blades though, this time, even if he doesn't get any use out of it yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Larian 
Cleric
Reinforcements

*Siobhan:* Your strike takes the hobgoblin down before he can defend himself.

*Warren:* Warren incredibly skillfully navigates the entanglement (nat 20 + huge mod), and finds his mark. Your focus is clear (concentration of nat 20 + mods again). You attack (nat 19, threatens, 11+mods confirms). You deal 20 points of damage dropping your target.

[wow high rolls]

*Tyrla:* You identify the position of the hobgoblin cleric at I-24. He is still in the middle of casting a spell from a scroll.

*Avril:* Scarlet moves, and catches sight of her target. She strikes viciously (one attack misses, second is nat 20, 18+ mods to confirm). Scarlet deals 12 damage, and forces a concentration check. The cleric somehow manages to succeed even against the crit (nat 19 rolled). Avril on the other hand lands her flame right on he hobgoblin, causing 11 points of fire damage.

Also on your turn, reflex savs for those in the entanglement: One hobgoblin becomes re-entangled, the rest and Warren are fine.

*Gurguannin:* Stepping into the entanglement, you manage to avoid getting caught. You attack the hobgoblin and land a devastating hit, killing him. 

*Larian:* You finally make your saving throw and end the Paralysis.

*Cleric:* The cleric completes his spell, despite all the threats around him. He summons a Hellhound into position at I-25. The cleric only makes a verbal command to "KILL SOMETHING". The Hellhound attacks Larian and deals 7 points of damage (a combination of fire and physical). The cleric steps to J-25. He casts a curative spell (Siobhan, Larian, Tyrla, and Avril all identify cure moderate wounds). (Heals self for 18).

*Reinforcements:* The one free longbowman takes a shot at Gurguannin, and lands a solid hit for only 1 damage. The other two try to unentangle themselves and fail.


Note that the cleric is still invisible, but Tyrla can see his position.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

Forgot map again.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 18, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 16/25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

All of Larian's carefully crafted, impotency-driven strategies flash before his eyes as he watches his allies spring into action yet again.  He will take a 5' step to J23 (assuming Scarelt has moved)
--If he sees Tyrla strike at the cleric, and therefore knows which square the cleric is in, he will cast scorching ray at that square, ranged touch +7, 4d6+1 damage.  He's amgry enough that he'll risk the miss chance.
--If he has no clue where the cleric is, he will cast see invisibility.
--If the cleric is down but the hellhound is not, he will cast dispell magic on the hellhound.  Caster level check vs 11+ the cleric's caster level.
--If both cleric and hellhound are down, he will cast scorching ray on the nearest hobgoblin.  ranged touch (+6, +7 if within 30'), 4d6 damage, +1 if within 30'.

[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, scorching ray, bull's strength
3-dispell magic, fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--3/10 rounds left


Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 18, 2007)

From beneath the shelter of her deep hood, Tyrla's eyes fairly glowed with an eerie red light ans she fixed the hellish stare upon the shadow of the cleric.  Pointing her arm at him she hissed in oddly accented common.  "He is there, right there."  It is only at the last instant, as dark fire begins to coalesce around her gesturing hand that she realizes how close the hellhound is, and she attempts to prevent being bitten before her invocation can be completed.

OOC: 5 foot step due south, then invoke eldritch blast against the cleric.  Ranged touch +8, damage 3d6+1.  I think the step moves me out of attack of opportunity range, but if not, attempt a defensive "casting", Concentration +10


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 18, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan moves into P27, making a 19 reflex save, and attacking the Hobgob there.

Attack:  29
Damage:  9+5=14
Rolls


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 18, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), island of blades*

Warren moves on from the fallen hobgoblin, hopping over any grass or shrubbery that tries to grab at his legs, and makes his way over to one of the hobgoblin archers, his blade at the ready....

_(double-move at half speed due to the entangle's slowing effect, reaching square R-29)_


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 18, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 28/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 30/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril started to breathe more easily when together as group they managed to fend off even more of these vile creatures, while at the same time saving Larian from what could've been a rather gruesome fate at the hands of something invisible. "Good to have you back," she remarked to the elf, before being startled by the arrival of yet another hound. With Larian safe, she commanded Scarlet to defend her, while she herself stepped backward and away from the hound. That invisible caster was starting to become a nuisance, but it seemed like the tiefling had the better of it.

Using her magically enhanced speed, she threw more balls of fire at the creatures stuck within her entangling plants, aiming first for those not entangled, before dealing with those that were engaging her allies.

*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to move to K23, and defend her by attacking the hound (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet gets two bite attacks against it. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+4/1d6+4. Avril takes a 5 ft. step to K22, and hurls two balls of flame (due to Haste) at the creature at U27 and/or S29. Produce Flame Ranged Touch Attack: +6/+6. Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 5 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 5.7/10 minutes)
Entangle (5 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2007)

*AC 17 HP 62 attack +11 greataxe 1d12+8 mvm 30 ft.*

With a roar of victory Gurguannin whirls his axe over his head, liberally spreading bits of gore all around. His red eyes focuses on those who a small, allmost unheard voice insists are not to be harmed, and on the creatures attacking them. With a joyous cry of victory near at hand he charges the nearest critter that has been attacking his friends. (24L?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

*Siobhan:* You thrash the hobgoblin, he's an easy target trapped in the entanglement, but he isn't quite dead yet.

*Warren:* You inch closer.

*Tyrla:* You fire at the Cleric, hitting him dead on for 7 damage.

*Avril:* Scarlet does not successfully hit with her attacks. Your first fire attack hits, but your second is poorly aimed and does not hit anywhere near the target (natural 1). The first bolt drops the hobgoblin.

Warren makes his save to avoid getting entangled, but both Siobhan and Gurguannin fail. The other two hobgoblins were already entangled.

*Gurguannin:* Fails his strength check to break free.

*Larian:* You target the square the cleric occupies, and fire what seems to be an accurate blast, but you see no signs that your spell hit it's mark. (Missed due to the miss %).

*Hellhound:* Seeing everyone lined up so perfectly, how can he not breath flames? Larian makes his reflex save, but Avril and Scarlet fail. Larian takes 4 points of fire damage, Scarlet and Avril take 8.

*Cleric:* Tyrla watches as the cleric draws a scroll and casts a spell that Avril and Tyrla identify as _Spiritual Weapon_.

A battleaxe of force comes into existence at J 24. The first command given is to attack Larian, the blade manages to land a hit for 4 points of damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

Map.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2007)

*AC 17 HP 62 attack +11 greataxe 1d12+8 mvm 30 ft.*

Through a red bloody haze Gurguannin sees his friends engulfed in flame. He roars and tries to break free, to get to their side and rip his foes apart.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> With a roar of victory Gurguannin whirls his axe over his head, liberally spreading bits of gore all around. His red eyes focuses on those who a small, allmost unheard voice insists are not to be harmed, and on the creatures attacking them. With a joyous cry of victory near at hand he charges the nearest critter that has been attacking his friends. (24L?)




Sorry, I missed this (was posting probably at the same time as you). However, I'm not sure if it affects anything since you were entangled during Avril's round.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed this (was posting probably at the same time as you). However, I'm not sure if it affects anything since you were entangled during Avril's round.



OOC : no worries


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 18, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 20/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 22/30 - AC 25 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"I hate these hounds!" she growled as the fire burnt over her and Scarlet. Her first instinct was to see that Scarlet was not hurt too badly, but by the dog's ferocious and continued assault on the hound, she could tell that the hound had only angered it further. Scarlet leapt at the hound, trying to grab it by flank, juggular or paw - anything that would damage it or tear it appart.

Hoping the tielfing would finish the invisible spellcaster quickly, and seeing her new and old allies falling to her own spell, she decided that the spell had done the job that it should've done. Hopefully Warren and the crazed barbarian could finish the remaining creatures on their own. Speaking a quick incantation, she dismissed the entangling vines, opening up the area once more.

*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to defend her by attacking the hound (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet gets two bite attacks against it. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+4/1d6+4. Avril remains where she is beside Scarlet, and uses her standard action to dismiss the Entangle spell.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril and Scarlet, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 4 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 5.6/10 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 18, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 8/25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Tiring of the cleric's spells, Larian shouts a warning to his friends, Look to your spells; I'm going to try to break his. He then steps away from the flying battleaxe and with a tearing motion of his hands he shouts Laxoveneficus.
Move to J20 and cast Dispell Magic, centered on I/J:25/26.  This should catch the cleric, the hellhound and the spiritual weapon, giving me a caster level check to end one effect on each (starting with the highest on the cleric and going after the other's very presence in our midst).  Sadly it also targets Scarlet and Tyrla, but can only take one effect off of each.


[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, bull's strength
3-fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--2/10 rounds left


Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 18, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), island of blades*

Warren adjusts his position slightly, carefully avoiding the plants that try to grab his feet, and stabs the hobgoblin that Siobhan just struck, deciding to wait a moment longer before going after his other target.

[sblock=attack]A 5-foot step to square R-28, then attacking the hobgoblin that Siobhan wounded but didn't quite kill.  With Island of Blades active it's a flanking sneak attack, unless Siobhan moves away from the hobgoblin first.  So either attacking at +12 for 1d4+5+1d6 damage, or, if Siobhan moves away first, it's at +10 for 1d4+5 damage.  Thankfully Warren acts before Avril, so the hobgob will still be entangled when he strikes.

If Siobhan drops that hobgob herself though before Warren's turn, then Warren will just attack the other hobgoblin adjacent to him, along with making the 5-foot step.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 18/30; AC 20*

Tyrla let a grim smile spread across her face, as her magics scoured the cleric.  She could feel the fortunes of battle shifting in favor of her allies (both old and new).  Again she conjured forth a bolt of dark power, hoping to put the cleric down for good.

OOC: [sblock]Another eldritch blast at the cleric; +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage.

For spell effects active (if the dispel gets cast), Tyrla has Haste and See the Unseen- both at caster level 5.

I would have thought that Spiritual Weapon would break his invisibility- while it is a Conjuration effect, the specific direction needed to attack with it seems like it would be enough to end the concealing spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

> I would have thought that Spiritual Weapon would break his invisibility- while it is a Conjuration effect, the specific direction needed to attack with it seems like it would be enough to end the concealing spell.




[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain. It's actually an Evocation [Force], not a conjuration, but the spell doesn't actually have a "target" but rather you create it, then command it. I think the direction is a good component to make finding the caster easier, but at this moment I don't think it would actually break the invisibility "attack" restriction.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Larian 
Cleric
Reinforcements

*Siobhan:* Siobhan finishes off the hobgoblin he was on.

*Warren:* You adjust and attack the entangled hobgoblin, but you don't land a sufficient hit.

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast deals 9 damage.

*Avril:* Scarlet deals 16 damage to the hellhound. The entangle is dismissed.

*Gurguannin:* Moves to the longbowman and attacks, but does not land a damaging blow.

*Larian:* Your dispel is very effective, removing the invisibility from the cleric, the spiritual weapon, the hellhound, Tyrla's See the Unseen, and Avril's Produce Flames.

*Cleric:* *"You may have won, but I'll take you to hell with me, elf!"* The cleric charges Larian, landing a hit for 8 damage. Larian is still standing, but with only 2 hit points.

*Reinforcements:* Both of the remaining hobgoblin grunts attack warren, "For ZARR!" Warren evades them easily.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 19, 2007)

*AC 17 HP 62 attack +11 greataxe 1d12+8 mvm 30 ft.*

Gurguannin only sees the foe in front of him, and the fact that he is still standing. Now that those pesky plants are gone he is free to move about and tries to circle his foe while viciously attacking. (move to T29 5' step, trying to set up a flanking maneuvre)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 19, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19), island of blades*

_(ooc: No need, G.  As long as Warren's got the shadows around him in his Island of Blades stance, every opponent that he and an ally are adjacent to is flanked, regardless of where each ally is positioned next to the opponent.  The effect is apparent; the hobgoblins are noticeably distracted.)_

Warren remains where he is, dodging attacks while he lashes out again with the short sword, spinning about to stab at the hobgoblin next to him and Siobhan, before returning part of his attention to the hobgob next to him and the angry barbarian.  *"Thanks for the backup, strangers,"* the shadowy halfling mutters.

[sblock=attack]Another normal attack, against the hobgoblin in square Q-27.  If Siobhan drops it before he does, then Warren will instead aim for the hobgoblin in square S-29.  As before, with IoB stance, he and the other two flank their hobgoblin adversaries, so Warren sneak attacks at +12 for 1d4+5+1d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 2/25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian smiles grimly at the hobgoblin cleric, then carefully backs away from him saying, The difference is that *my* friends are still alive.  With that, Larian removes himself from harm's way, trusting to his companions to finish his opponent.

Full withdraw, going K21 to L21, and eventually getting H28.
If he is healed above 15 HP before his turn, he will instead take a 5' step to K20 and use his wand of magic missile on the cleric(2d4+2 damage).


[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, bull's strength
3-fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling
Haste--1/10 rounds left


Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] Did I miscalculate distance on that dispell?  I thought it would hit Scarlet, but miss Avril.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

Your right about the distance, usual "druid/druids pet" confusion, but I guess the dispel can remove Scarlet's barkskin then instead.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 19, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - hp 20/36 - AC 19 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - hp 22/30 - AC 23 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The spellcaster finally appeared and before it could even think of doing something else, Avril was commanding Scarlet to go after it. With lightning speed she jumped up and launched herself at the spellcaster, her maw anxious to bring the spellcaster down and defend her master. "Nicely done," Avril said to Larian as she stepped up beside him. "Let's see what I can do about these. You look like you took quite a beating." Avril's own skin was red and burnt, her clothes blackened by the hound's flame. Touching Larian, she healed some of his wounds, calling on the spirits of nature to aid her. "Now get out of here," she said with a smile, relieved that the tide of battle had gone their way for now. "I hope your gods look after you," she growled at the spellcaster.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril handles Scarlet to attack the spellcaster at I21, after taking a 5ft. step to J22 (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet gets two bite attacks against it. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+4/1d6+4. Avril takes a 5 ft. step to K21 and casts Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+5) on Larian. She then stows her Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend away.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Haste (Avril and Scarlet, +1 Attack, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 ft. speed, 3 rounds)
Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5 Damage, Extended, 5.5/10 minutes)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 19, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 1 +1*

Hearing Larian's cry, Siobhan runs over to Larian, and sacrifices her Searing light in order to cast cure serious wounds.  She heals 21 damage.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 18/30; AC 20*

Tyrla gave a gasp as her Sight faded- but the cleric was still visible, his own concealment spell shattered.  With a grim smile, Tyrla strode forward a few steps and unleashed another bolt of arcane force.

OOC: If the cleric is still standing, step up to J 24 and fire another point blank eldritch blast, +8 to hit, 3d6+1 damage.  If Scarlet put him down, move to O 26 instead and target the hobgoblin swordsman.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

(I made a mistake last round and killed a hobgoblin but didn't mark it on the map. I also attacked Warren with him, but he didn't hit.)

*Initiatives*
Siobhan 
Warren
Tyrla
Avril 
Gurguannin 
Larian 
Cleric
Reinforcements

*Siobhan:* Heals Larian's wounds.

*Warren:* Warren deals 10 points of damage to the hobgoblin he has flanking on.

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast deals 14 points of damage, killing the cleric outright (-10).

*Avril:* Tops Larian's health off.

*Gurguannin:* Finishes off the hobgoblen Warren wounded.

_There's an awkward silence after the cleric dies, as most seem to be expecting another fifteen hobgoblins and six hellhounds to fall out of the sky._

Your ambushers are dead. Everyone else is alive, at least. The corpses are spread out all over this road, in the trees, propped up in the grass. Having spotted the lead hobgoblins coming out of the farmhouse, Warren takes a peak inside to find the gruesome display of five humans propped up against the wall, stripped of their belongings. A small bag of coin rests nearby, obviously pilferred by their murderers. A steel chest, 1 cubic foot in size, looks to be locked and hidden under various debris.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Experience:* 1141.667 xp
*Loot:* 250 gold pieces, 55 silver pieces, 14 potions of cure light wounds,  a suit of magical banded mail, two magical shortswords, one heavy steel chest, and a holy symbol.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

_The holy symbol the cleric was carrying bears a striking pattern of five different metals, five different paints, and is tipped with 5 different animal fangs._ Siobhan quickly identifies this as being the mark of the Wyrmcult, a group that holds dragons in the highest regard worshipping them as gods.

The enemy felled, nightfall is approaching. You are not more than a mile from Drellin's Ferry.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Now that the chaos of battle has passed, Tyrla's voice is calmer and steady, though still marked by an odd, almost hissing accent.  "It seems we are well met," she says to the other group.  "I would hate to think what fate we would have met had either of our parties met this ambush alone.  We are bound for Drellins Ferry, which should be but a short way down yonder road.  Perhaps we might travel there together, if only to determine how to divide the spoils of this victory in slightly more congenial surroundings- and if such bands of marauders are common hereabouts, we might debate the merits of making some form of alliance.  My companions are Siobhan and Gurguannin, and I am Tyrla."  As she spoke the last portion, she waved at each of fellow travelers as she named them.

OOC: I might be in the market for a few of those potions, but have no interest in the armaments.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33*

Warren lets the shadows around him fall back into place on the ground, after he's looked around briefly for any other foes.  He leaves the others to socialize if they feel like it.

After checking out the farmhouse, Warren checks the hobgoblin corpses for stuff and piles it up in front of the house, for Larian or the others to examine.  He asks the bigger, burlier folks *"Could you drag those corpses over here so we can burn them?  They don't deserve a burial....  But the humans do.  Anyone want to help me with the burial?  I'm no priest, so I can't do any services for the dead, but any of you want to...."*

After that, Warren will look around for a shovel, spade, or anything else remotely useable for digging, to make some graves behind the farmhouse.  He'll mark each grave with a simple wooden branch driven halfway into the ground.

Before he finishes looking for digging implements, though, he'll try to pick the lock on the steel chest.  Preferably while no one's watching....  Of course he'll examine it for any traps or other surprises first.
_(ooc: taking 20 if possible for each check that he can, otherwise roll normally.  Search +10, Disable Device +12, Open Lock +14)_

Regarding the other loot, Warren only expresses interest in some of the gold and potions.  He doesn't want to burden himself with hauling anything more, since he's already carrying various combat and adventuring implements.

Once the group is ready to leave, Warren will have taken a few minutes to himself for meditation, then strike some of the clothing on one of the hobgoblin corpses with his _Burning Blade_ technique to light it afire.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 20, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 1 +1*

Siobhan takes a quick moment to heal her wounds, bringing herself up to full health(healed 12).  She then looks to see if any of her party members are hurt, and if they are, she heals them.

Hearing Warren's suggestion to give a funeral to the humans, she snorts.  Nay, the humans were as cowardly as the Hobgoblins, I'll not be giving them rights exclusively soley on their blood.   When Warren lights them on fire, she proceeds to stamp out the fire of the Hobgobs.  That does not mean we should desecrate their corpses.  With that, Siobhan starts to drag the bodies far out of view of the road, and lies them next to each other(after the good things have been taken off of them), her shield on her back, hammer still in hand.

OC:  I might be persuaded to use the banded mail, provided that it gives better than a +6(you said that it was magical)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23*

*"Eh?  What's your problem, miss?  Leavin' the corpses out here will just have 'em rotting away in plain sight.  Besides, the humans were the victims here.  Not everyone can spend their lives as warriors, lady.  It's no surprise these farmers couldn't hold their own against that band of fully-armed and armored hobgoblins."* Warren mutters, annoyed.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 20, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry.  My eyes skipped over the lines where CS covered the humans and I presumed that they were fighting us.  Sorry, it's been the night from hell, and my mind isn't working too well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

"For the hobgoblins, let us leave them as they lie- as a warning should any of their fellows be about, or as a sign to travelers to be ready for such foes.  Time and weather should grind them back into the earth in time.  For the humans, we may bury them simply lest they have kinfolk who might wish to make other arrangements," Tyrla said quietly.  Having traveled with Siobhan for a while now, she knew a bit about the cleric's "unconventional" attitudes, and tried to put the matter in a more compelling light.  "Perhaps you might even make a contest- see who can dig a grave the fastest..."  With her face hidden by the depths of her hood, it was difficult to say if she was speaking seriously or gently teasing Siobhan.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 20, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:17 (tch 17, ff 14)--f+2, r+4, w+4*

Larian looks on in concern as his halfling friend comes into conflict with the kindly cleric who just helped save his life.  Truly, I am grateful that we met when we did.  You all fight bravely and we were successful where we might have fallen.  I fear the important concern here is not with the dead, but with those still living.  It can not be a good sign that such a strong force of hobgoblins was so close to Drellin's Ferry, and right here on the main road.  We should hurry on to the town and bring news of this force, and the tragedy they have wrought.

[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, bull's strength
3-fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 20, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

With brutal efficiency the two groups of allies managed to finally finish off the last threats, and Avril started to breath easily. She leant down and gave Scarlet a good rubbing, before taking out a piece of cloth and cleaning some of the blood from her mouth. "Well done, girl!" she exclaimed, a beaming smile on her face. As a treat, she removed a small piece of meat from her pack, and handed it to Scarlet, while at the same time casting a curative spell to share between the two of them. She gratefully accepted Siobhan's healing as well. Then she checked the position of Scarlet's saddle pack, checking to make sure nothing had fallen off in the battle. Then she quickly jogged back to retrieve her fallen shortspear, but she kept her shield strapped to her arm for now.

"I'm Avril, and this is Scarlet," she said by way of introduction, pointing her hand at the dog. "You've met Warren and Larian," she continued. "Pleased to meet you all. The spirits have been kind, Tyrla, in us meeting together before this ambush. It would not have been pretty otherwise. You are right, though. It's best we head together to Drelin's Ferry, after we've cleaned up this mess." A flash of anger crossed her face when she spotted the dead humans. "These hobgoblins deserved to die. So well armed and well organised too."

Avril helped Warren gather all the corpses together, not prepared to let the bodies defile the natural habitation. She had no qualms about burying them, however, as long as they lay to rot without any armor or anything else that the land could not claim. The humans, however, at least deserved laying down together, if not burying. "These people, these humans, they must be known by some in Drelin's Ferry. It is getting dark and we don't know what dangers await. Perhaps it is best to leave the burial until morning, when those in Drelin's Ferry can do the proper thing." She looked at Siobhan and Warren.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril casts Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) and shares it between herself and Scarlet. She accepts whatever healing Siobhan can provide - Cure Light Wounds should be appropriate for her. She'll cast Cure Minor Wounds and share it between her and Scarlet as well.

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tyrla listened as the other newcomers made themselves and their opinions known.  Once the speaking had slowed she nodded.  "It seems we have at least some agreement.  What say you all to this plan: lay out the humans, at rest and at peace; disarm the hobgoblins and leave them piled, as a warning to both honest travelers and their own beastly kin; and set out for Drellins Ferry, both to make sure they are warned, and to see if these folk had kin there who might want for word of their fate.  Perhaps we might, on the way, see if we can determine where the second band of hobs came from- it seems as if they arrived from the direction we are headed in, and we might need to be quite wary on the road, lest there be another ambush between here and the safety of town."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23*

Warren scowls.  *"Sounds like you strangers are even more averse to honest hard work than I am, and I hate it.  The humans at least deserve a burial....but if you're all in such a hurry, then I guess I can't argue, seein' as it would take forever for me to do it all myself."*  The halfling crosses his arms in annoyance.

Warren will leave the corpses unburied and unburnt if he must....


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tyrla looked over the group before letting her gaze pause on the halfling.  "While our time is short, I've no wish to start our acquaintance on such a sour note.  While I'm inclined to let things lie, how is this: if the folk of Drellins Ferry have to interest in setting these folks at peace in the proper local traditions, I will pay some of those townsfolk, of my own coin, to do what we left unfinished.  Will that suffice, and get us on the road together?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren just scoffs.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2007)

Warren, that's no way to talk to such staunch companions.  They have just helped us survive quite a serious battle.  We need to look past this incident and think of the bigger ramifications.  So, let's accept Tyrla's wise compromise and lose the insulting undertones.   Larian looks apologetically at Tyrla and Siobhan.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tyrla gave a deep nod in Larian's direction, enough that the motion of her head was visible despite her sheltering hood.  She did not speak, waiting for the others to voice their replies.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Warren manages to get the lockbox open, but when he does the lid comes screeming open due to a simple spring mechanism inside. It makes a loud metal-on-metal ding as the lid wraps around and hits the backside of the box.

A small jar is nestled within the pillowy interior. The stuff inside looks like gray mud.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 21, 2007)

Larian walks over to look at the source of the startling sound.  He works with Warren to search it for details and then ponders its appearance and protection, comparing it to his vast knowledge of things magical.  If he is still unsure of its significance, he will assure his companions that he can identify it tomorrow if needed.
[sblock=ooc]  Aid other on search +4, then knowledge (arcana) +12 and/or spellcraft +14. [/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 21, 2007)

No, Siobhan says, looking slightly ashamed.  Warren is right.  The humans, at least, deserve a burial.  However, the hobgoblins should not be defiled in death.   Going over to the halfling, she sticks out her hand, Will you accept my apology?


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 21, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril listened to the conversion between her allies and the newly arrived group. It was obvious that they shared the same interest - the better welfare of people and the defense against danger - and that by all accounts was a good thing. "Warren, Tyrla's right. So is Siobhan. We could bury the humans here, but the ways of the family and religion are funny things, and I would not want to reside over a burial of those that wish not to be buried. There are those that wish to burnt, and others that have set aside sacred ground for such things. I would suggest leaving the humans until those closer to them can decide their fate."

"As for the hobgoblins, they are best of being burnt, but that too should wait until tomorrow. I would not want to start a fire that big this time of night. If there is trouble out here and more hobgoblins about, that'll be a signal for miles around. We'd best be discreet about our business." Having made her argument, she offered a suggestion, "I can scout out the path to Drelin's Ferry, if we think it may be dangerous. As an eagle, I can see the land from above and warn you of further danger on the road. Larian, Scarlet can stay with you and defend you if needed."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril offers to wild shape into an eagle to scan the area ahead to Drelin's Ferry for danger.

Avril hp - 21/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2007)

*"Whatever.  Like I said, if you're all in such a hurry, just go.  I'm not gonna stay behind like an idiot for other hobgoblins to gang up on"* the halfling grumbles.

He'll leave the strange jar for Larian to take.  He's got no idea what it is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Larian is unable to figure out what the substance inside the jar through observation. 

- - - - - 

On the road to Drellin's Ferry, you see nothing more than the peaceful open fields. It seems quite safe, undisturbed. The notion of so many hobgoblins already in the area seems so unlikely, had you not been there yourself.

_The road descends into a small town built mostly on the near side of a broad, sluggish river. Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead, a couple of long thick ropes cross the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town.

A group of armed townsfolk-three in leather, one in mail-stands guard, watching you warily. *"Hand and state your business, strangers,"* one of the guards says._


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

(Did I possibly move on too early?)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 22, 2007)

_(I think everyone else is just busy or something.  Warren's really, really not the right guy to be speaking for the group.  Unless everyone in the group is cool with everyone else in the region hating and distrusting them because of their spokesperson?     )_


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 22, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Wild shape (Eagle) - Spot +19 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril was pleased to find that the path to Drelin's Ferry had to held any further dangers. She drifted on the currents of the late evening, spreading her wings to gain both speed and elevation. The flight was exhilirating - from this high she could see the entire world stretch out below her.

She watched as her allies approached the town of Drelin's Ferry, and slowly spiralled downwards, not for the first time thinking about catching something to eat as she did so. Her human self rejected that idea quickly, though. Drifting closer she landed on the roof of one of the nearby buildings, and pretended to take no interest in the conversation going on with the guards. Scarlet was obediently watching Larian, although the dog had not noticed her arrival. Avril turned her beak to the conversation and waited patiently.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril's happily flying about above them as an eagle, so she's unlikely to speak to anybody. It'll have to be one of those there at the moment.

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)
Wild Shape (Eagle, 5 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2007)

"*We are travellers, and were attacked by hobgoblins about a mile from here. They slaughtered some of your neighbours and used their home to stage an ambush*." The gruff dwarf says.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2007)

Larian tears himself away from contemplating the countryside, and the horrors of the ambush site.  He finally notices the armored humans, and quickly moves to intercede before either of their vertically-challenged companions can alienate the entire populace.    
 The Protector's blessing on you, good citizens.  My name is Larian Lightweaver, and these are my companions, both new and old.  We have the unfortunate duty of reporting a significant sighting of goblinoid banditry, complete with the loss of several human lives.  We were able to defeat the foul things, but alas, we were too late to save the brave souls who had encountered the ambush before us.  We would like to find anyone in town who might know the unfortunate deceased, and to find out about a place called Vraath Keep.   He then waves Siobhan forward.   This is Siobhan Lilend, a cleric of the Brawler, and spiritual advisor to our fellowship.
[sblock=ooc]
I figure Siobhan has the cha and diplomacy to be our spokesperson, if everyone else agrees. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*spells left *
0-read magic, detect magic, detect magic
1-feather fall, true strike, magic weapon
2-see invisibility, hypnotic pattern, bull's strength
3-fireball

*spells active*
Mage Armor --whatever's left of 10 hours since we started travelling

Rod of Extend 1/3 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Tyrla hung back a bit as the group approached the road-wardens.  She knew from long experience that her nature and appearance inspired little confident in the sort of simple folk who dwelt in the villages of Elsir Vale.  Others in the group were far more suited to the role of diplomat- she knew her own role well enough.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 23, 2007)

Siobhan comes forward and gives the guard a respectful nod, and begins, Good day, sir.  We seek Town Speaker Norro Wiston, as we have a message for him.  We don't wish to hold you and your fellows up, so if you could point us into the right direction, it would be greatly apreciated.  

[sblock=OOC]+9  to diplomacy    [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*We are travellers, and were attacked by hobgoblins about a mile from here. They slaughtered some of your neighbours and used their home to stage an ambush*." The gruff dwarf says.




*"Indeed! Where? Bands of those murderous savages have been skulking near the town for days now. You're lucky you came through it!"*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> The Protector's blessing on you, good citizens.  My name is Larian Lightweaver, and these are my companions, both new and old.  We have the unfortunate duty of reporting a significant sighting of goblinoid banditry, complete with the loss of several human lives.  We were able to defeat the foul things, but alas, we were too late to save the brave souls who had encountered the ambush before us.  We would like to find anyone in town who might know the unfortunate deceased, and to find out about a place called Vraath Keep.   He then waves Siobhan forward.   This is Siobhan Lilend, a cleric of the Brawler, and spiritual advisor to our fellowship.




*"The old keep? Suit yourself."*



			
				Zoycitenega said:
			
		

> Siobhan comes forward and gives the guard a respectful nod, and begins, Good day, sir.  We seek Town Speaker Norro Wiston, as we have a message for him.  We don't wish to hold you and your fellows up, so if you could point us into the right direction, it would be greatly apreciated.




*"Noro Wiston lives in the center of town, across the street from the Old Bridge Inn. If the message is important you had aught take it to him right away."*


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"The old keep? Suit yourself."*



Have you any ideas about who would could give us information about the keep?



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"Noro Wiston lives in the center of town, across the street from the Old Bridge Inn. If the message is important you had aught take it to him right away."*



Ah, thank you.  I'm sure we'll be able to find him.  Larian gives Siobhan a curious glance, this being the first he'd heard of the message for Wiston.  He then turns to his companions, Mayhap some of us should see about accomodations at the inn?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Have you any ideas about who would could give us information about the keep?




*"Nobody around here. They say there's a man who keeps watch over that area for the town, but I havn't dealt with him before."*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tyrla speaks quietly, trying to minimize her odd accent.  "Certainly if someone is keeping watch on the keep for the town, the Speaker would be aware of it.  Perhaps once the message is delivered, he can tell us more of this watcher- then we can discuss our next moves over whatever the inn has to offer for dinner."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 24, 2007)

Well then, as it seems that our causes are united, let us go and see the speaker.  Siobhan nods respectfully at the guards and heads off, after making sure that her comerades are following.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2007)

The dwarf contently follows the rest. His deep-set eyes glare at the world, looking for (or hoping for?) enemies behind every bush.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 24, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril the eagle watched the proceedings from her perch on one of the rooftops. She craned her head closer to get both a better view and to hear more clearly. A light rustle of a wind flowed gently over the rooftops, bringing the noise to her ears quite nicely. Drelin's Ferry was by no means a large town - she could see pretty much the entire town from here, and in the distance the river that had given the town its name.

It seemed that fate had brought the two different groups together, for it seemed in some way they would be joined for a commen purpose. What the message was that the others had to deliver to the Town Speaker was unknown, but their intentions regarding Vraath Keep had been made clear. As the others passed the entrance to the town, Avril lifted herself into the air, and dove down into a nearby alley. There she transformed back into herself, and quietly slipped in towards the others as they passed. She called Scarlet to her side, softly patting the armored dog on the head. "So, are we finding a place to stay or going to see the Town Speaker first."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

Two guards stand just outside the speakers house.

*"State your business."*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> It seemed that fate had brought the two different groups together, for it seemed in some way they would be joined for a common purpose. What the message was that the others had to deliver to the Town Speaker was unknown, but their intentions regarding Vraath Keep had been made clear. As the others passed the entrance to the town, Avril lifted herself into the air, and dove down into a nearby alley. There she transformed back into herself, and quietly slipped in towards the others as they passed. She called Scarlet to her side, softly patting the armored dog on the head. "So, are we finding a place to stay or going to see the Town Speaker first."




As they headed through the town, small though the place was, Tyrla stayed securely sheltered beneath her hood, ignoring the (possible) glances of curious townsfolk- she had grown up near such a village, and had entered countless others as a passing stranger, so she was used to a cool reception.  As they neared their destination, she spoke, still keeping her voice quiet enough to not carry.  "The message delivery should not take long, I think.  Perhaps if you and your friends might secure us a table at the inn, we can discuss our future plans over the sort of stout repast they might provide for dinner.  We can also ask if the Speaker knows anything about the keep."  

As they neared the guardsmen, she hung back, content to let some of the more personable folk handle the interaction.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2007)

Larian nodded, not wanting to offend his new companions, nor to intrude on their business.  Mayhap you should deliver the message, and then we should all report on the attack.  That would give me a chance to ask the Speaker about the keep.  I would suggest the halfling and dwarf see to our comforts, as that seems more in suiting to their particular areas of expertise.  Here he winks at Warren, knowing the halfling cares little for conferences, and would much prefer a warm meal.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2007)

From Larian's side, where the halfling's been keeping to (opposite the strangers he doesn't yet trust), Warren replies in Common *"Eh, suits me I guess, but you'd better ask the Speaker if anyone can go back to the farmhouse and take care of the people who died there."*

He turns away from the guards and Larian, striding over to the dwarf, and says in clipped Dwarven *"C'mon Mr. Beard, the tall ones want some private time together.  Our job's to stake out the inn and demand some food."*  The halfling snickers and starts walking off, looking for the local inn and tavern.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2007)

"Mr. Beard? MISTER BEARD? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHLLLAGHL."

The dwarf roars his berserk roar and grabs his axe.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2007)

He grins.

"*Now, you little halfling git. Got you peeing your pants there for a second, now didn't I. Lets say you buy me a beer or five to make me forget that insult. Name's Gurguannin. Call me mister beard again and I'll shave you as bald as the day you were born, Clangeddin be my witness. Of you go, bigfellas, me and shorty here will sort you out at the inn*."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 25, 2007)

For the love of Kord, Siobhan mutters exasperately, going over to Warren and Garguannin.  ENOUGH!  If blood is to be shed here, let it be the blood of goblins and the like who deserve your ire.  This infighting will accomplish nothing and ruin a great deal.  If you wish to have a competition to prove your skills, do in a practice ring, not in the middle of the street in broad daylight like common thugs.  

OOC:  Is anyone else going to help Siobhan restrain the dwarf if necessary?


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2007)

Gurguannin looks at Siobhan, a surprised look on his face. "*I thought it was dwarves whoweren't supposed to have any sense of humor. We're just kidding here*."

OOC : sorry I thought it was clear he was just joking.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 25, 2007)

Siobhan shrugs.  Sorry, but you've not shown a sense of humor, and you seemed rather angry.  And I'd rather not see murder done over a petty insult.   

OOC:  No, not in the slightest.      I guess I'm just really trigger-happy when it comes to stopping fights(in real life I tend to be the mediator in the party...or the one who needs one).  Oh well, sorry about that.  Siobhan tends to jump to conclusions, so it's not terribly out of character.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

The guards look at each other after the display. One says to the other, *What should we do?"* They confer briefly, then one heads inside. He comes out with a second figure.







*"My name is Norro Wiston, and I'm the Town Speaker for Drellin's Ferry. Who are you all?"*


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2007)

Well met, Speaker Wiston.  We are honored that you would come and speak with us so quickly.  We have just survived a very organized ambush on the road to your fine town, and wanted to apprise you of the danger facing other travellers.  Those hobgoblins showed the trappings of an extended heirarchy.
Additionally, I understand that my new companions here,  he gestures toward Siobhan and Tyrla, have an important message for you.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 25, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril slipped closer to stand beside Larian as the guards went inside the building. She motioned to Scarlet to come closer and sit down beside her. Laying one hand on the dog's head, she smiled warmly as the speaker arrived and introduced himself. "I am Avril," she said pleasantly, " and this here is Scarlet." Her hand rubbed the dog's head in appreciation.

She waited until Larian had finished, and the added a few sentences of her own. "We're also sorry to have to inform you that some of your people on the outlying farm were killed by the hobgoblins that attacked us. We were hoping that you'd be able to inform the appropriate people, and arrange for any requirements for burial. I would imagine that the hobgoblin bodies that we stacked there will need to be burnt or otherwise taken care of." She looked at the halfling, Warren, trying best to capture his wishes. "We thought it best that we leave the wisdom of the matter in your hands."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2007)

Warren is already walking off, followed by the dwarf....

_(Warren was aware that the dwarf was only kidding)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Norro Wiston takes the message intended for him and unseals it. He inspects the markings very carefully for several minutes. When he finally concludes that everything is in order, he continues.

*"I will see to it that a party is sent to retrieve the poor families and put them to rest peacefully."

"Hobgoblin raiders have been harrying our lands for several days now. They've attacked and killed people in the outlying homesteads, and they've been waylaying travelers along the Dawn Way. I'm afraid that your success is the first I've heard of someone really trouncing their raiding parties."

"Beyond the immediate threat to our homes, the road is our lifeblood. If the hobgoblins make the Dawn Way impassable to the west, trade won't come this way, and we'll be ruined. Not only do we need to deal with the raiders from our town, but we've got to keep the road open."

"Lord Jarmaath was wise to send this letter by special courier. You've already proven that your quite capable of putting a dent into the Hobgoblin ranks by getting this letter through to me. Would you be interested in a follow-up job? We could really use some help against these Hobgoblins. We need to put an end to their raids as soon as possible."*


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 26, 2007)

Larian becomes concerned upon hearing that his suspicions of a larger threat are true.  He grimly nods at Wiston.I can't speak for all of my allies, of course, but I will do everything I can to aid you in this, Speaker Wiston.  I have seen the dangers of allowing an enemy to grow in strength unchecked, and I know the importance of working to help those around me when they need it.
Perhaps if you tell us what it is that you require, we can discuss it with our friends who are across the way at the Old Bridge.
We would also appreciate any information you can give us about a place known as Vraath Keep.  We have heard a little about it and were thinking about investigating it, if that wouldn't cause any problems with you or anyone else in town.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tyrla nodded in agreement as Larian spoke.  "I also will offer my services in this task," she said quietly, with only the faintest trace of her odd hissing accent creeping in.  "The watchman at the entry to your town mentioned that there might be a watcher assigned to the old keep my compatriot mentioned- though if your assignment leads us in another direction, that may have to wait."


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 27, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril listened intently to the conversation, glancing at Scarlet every once in a while. Despite the dog's fighting prowess, the human woman was quite protective over her animal companion. When the speaker finished, she eagerly agreed with Larian and Tyrla. "Yes, Scarlet and I will gladly help. And I suspect that our plans on the Dawn Way may lead us on a path together." She looked at Tyrla and Siobhan. "What would you have us do?" She paused. "Perhaps we should wait until morning. You're obviously a busy man and we do not wish to disturb you beyond what is necessary. Besides, our companions have already left to arrange accomodations, and we should be getting back to them." A thought occured to her. "Perhaps, if you will, you can join us for dinner? I'm not sure what the establishments around here serve, but we could talk then?" She looked eagerly at the Town Speaker.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

*"Vraath Keep was an outpost here long before the Elsir Vale was settled. It was a human base where they made war with giants from the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. It has long since been abandoned, and for the most part the giants are long gone. I hear the writ-of-property went missing, and so no-one has been able to obtain rights to the keep itself. They say the previous owner's body never turned up after the keep was raided and sacked by the giants."

"Vraath is only about 15 miles north and west of here along the dawn way."*

The speaker adjusts a bit. He turns to Tyrla.

*"The town guard was probably referring to old Jorr, the loner. He's a woodsman that lives in the Witchwood on his own. His only company are dogs he keeps. He's tough, aloof, a bit brave, and I'd wager fairly smart. He knows that part of the Witchwood pretty well."*

The speaker adjusts again, this time turning to Avril.

*"I would be delighted to join you all for dinner, but my wife is already at work making dinner for the family. I cannot offend her by leaving a cold plate at home, nor can I invite guests at this late hour. Instead, I will come to visit you in an hour at the Old Bridge. I will bring my captain with me as well, I'm sure she will have something to say."*


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 27, 2007)

That is very generous of you, good Speaker.  Of course, we accept and will look forward to further discussion with you.  By then, I am confident, we will be able to offer you the assistance of all of our number.
Please, give your good wife my apologies for drawing you away from your home and hearth.


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 27, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Thank you, Speaker," Avril replied. "Your information is most useful. It would appear that we may be able to find some help from the Jorr. If he has seen some of these hobgobilns or knows where they may be, then perhaps we can eliminate the threat." She cast her mind to the map they'd found which showed where Vraath Keep was. It was still something worth looking at if they found it, but for now, there were threats of raids to take care of. "My apologies for disturbing you. I wish you a pleasant dinner, and look forward to seeing you at the Old Bridge." Avril nodded her head, and then turned around, followed by Scarlet and started heading towards the inn, hoping the others would follow her. "What do you make of all this?" she asked Larian when the chance arose?

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Old Bridge Inn*
The Old Bridge is a reasonably nice Inn, a bit large and clean for being this far off in the face of the the wilderness. The Old Bridge is run by the Shadowbanks family, a clan of halflings a dozen strong. Kellin Shadowbanks is the patriarch of the clan and proprietor of the inn.

There is a good game of three-dragon ante in the common room (a card game).

The Old Bridge is an inn of good quality (2 gp per day).

- - - - - - - - - -

Warren and Gurg are the first two to arrive. They find out that there is another inn across town where locals usually drink. That inn is called The Green Apple and is of common quality.

After arranging accomodations (2gp per person), order is made to ready a meal for six guests and a rather tough and hungry canine. Water or milk is provided, but other drinks will have to be paid for.

You appear to be the only guests tonight, and the staff seems eager to point out that business has been slow ever since the hobgoblins started raiding merchants passing through.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23*

*"Ahh, a good place to relax 'till tomorrow.  Mr. Shadowbanks, if you'd be so kind, I'd like to order some fine drink for my comrades and I tonight.  However much a platinum piece will buy, surprise me with whatever kind o' spirits you like....."* the halfling drops a shiny platinum coin on the counter, smirking.

*"Of course, I'd like the good dwarf here to sample it first.  Anything that'll give him a kick is prob'ly too strong for the rest of us!"*

Along with arranging for the drinks, Warren hands over 6 gold pieces to cover his half of the group, expecting Gurguannin to cover the cost of room and board for his half of the group.  The drink he's ordering is for everyone, though he and the dwarf may drink quite a bit of it before anyone else arrives....

Once the arrangements are made and he's had a bit to drink, Warren will excuse himself for a few minutes to go find the rest of the group.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2007)

Larian smiles at Avril, happy again to have found such a wise companion.  I think trouble is brewing for this fair town, and I think we're in a position to help them.  All else is still speculation.  Speaker Wiston seems kind and quite generous with his time, considering we are a group of wandering adventurers who have little proof of the accomplishment we claim.    He pauses to contemplate the big picture for a moment.  Most importantly, I think we happened across powerful and boon allies at just the right time.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tyrla gives a rather stiff bow as the speaker takes his leave- it is obvious that she rarely practices such niceties.  Once they make their way into the inn, she takes a seat at whatever table the group has picked, taking care to arrange her cloak properly.  Even inside she remains hooded, and the cup of water at her place sits untouched.  "I think perhaps we can pay for our lodgings from the bounty our foes provided- there seems little need to deplete our own purses as yet.  While we wait for the Speaker and his captain, it seems we have a few orders of business.  First, perhaps, a more thorough series of introductions, and a tale of what led us to our fortuitous meeting.  Then we might decide how we wish to dispose of our recently gained spoils- some of those items are apparently enchanted...  And, perhaps, we might choose what questions we will ask, once the Speaker joins us."  She keeps her voice quiet, and she is careful to pause whenever the innkeeper or his staff are nearby- it does not seem to be specific mistrust, but rather habitual caution around strangers.  "It also seems likely we might want to speak with this old Jorr fellow as well.  The folk who live on the fringes of these villages often have surprising depths of knowledge- but our exact choice may vary, depending on how much information the Speaker and his captain can provide."


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 28, 2007)

Siobhan, who was a bit put off by her social blunder, smiles at the town speaker.  Of course, I would gladly offer my services to help with the problem alongside my companions.  I shall see you in an hour.  She then turns and follows the others.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

The halfling family is quite happy to serve everyone. You happen to be their first business all week. One of the younger halfling boys seems to be staring a Warren a bit while he works.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2007)

Larian joins the rest of the party at the table, but is quite happy with fresh water to accompany his meal, preferring to stay away from the headier choices.
He nods his head at Tyrla's words.  It sounds like Jorr will be the best resource available for helping us learn more about the land hereabouts.  It would be wise to avail ourselves of his expertise, rather than get ourselves lost while we try to put an end to this hobgoblin threat on the town.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2007)

"*It'll be good to talk to someone who knows the lay of the land. As for getting lost, that's rather unlikely. And those hobgobbies, well, they attacked us, and should get what they deserve*." Says the dwarf from behind his mug of ale.
"*Gurguannin son of Khar'okosh son of Neggarun's the name by the way. Honored to meet you all, even that halfling bugger over there. Mister beard...huh."

"Anyway, I'm a Bearsark fighter from my clan. Looks frightening, makes you feel like you're immortal. Don't be frightened, I can tell friend from foe.... Usually....I can handle myself in the wilds, be they above- or underground*."


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 28, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded as she agreed with Larian. "Yes, you're right. Thankfully there are still some trustworthy people in this world. Lets just hope that we can find this Jorr. I don't like the sound of the witchwood. And, by the looks of it, we've doubled our numbers with good people. Time will tell, though." She smiled as they reached the inn and then joined the others inside for drinks and a meal. Scarlet settled down nicely at Avril's feet, enjoying a resting moment without her barding and saddle pack.

Once seated she accepted a glass of wine, and joined the others in discussions. She nodded at Tyrla's words. For some reason the tiefling didn't make her feel uncomfortable, but perhaps that wasn't such a good thing. "It seems like, pending anything else we can learn from the Speaker this evening, we'd best try and find this Jorr in the morning. If he knows the place as well as they say, then perhaps we can find these hobgoblins that are responsible for the raids."

"In the meantime, I am Avril, daughter of the spirits, and this, as you know, is my companion Scarlet. I am a keeper of the spirits and the gifts of nature. My allies and I are bound here to Vraath Keep, as you may have heard. Not entirely on humanitarian purposes, though, although we've heard rumors of disturbances in this region too. I would think it best that we six stick together until we've resolved this matter. It seems we share a lot in common and certainly our skills are complimentary."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* From a loot point of view, Avril will just be interested in a share of the potions of cure light wounds (two or three), and the gold.

Avril hp - 26/36 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 23/30 + Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

Just noticed that you wanted dice rolled for your hit points healed from the cure light wounds. My results were 4 for you, and 6 for scarlet (so 9 and 11 respectively).


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2007)

Larian listens the the dwarf's introduction, and smiles sympathetically as he gives a little jab at Warren.  I am Larian Lightweaver, student of the arcane arts.  As you have seen, I tend to works of illusion and transmutation.  I excell at making those around me more effective at what they do best, and then at distracting our opponents.  In future battles, it would be wise, here he looks pointedly at Warren, and the new companions get the sense that he has made this same statement many times to the little swordsage, to stay close enough for me to give you an edge before you go running off.

[sblock=ooc] Larian wants a cure potion or two.  If there is any money to purchase scrolls, he's game for that, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 18/33, AC 23 (t 18, ff 19)*

*"Eh, whatever.  If we're doing introductions now, then I guess you three should know that I'm Warren, a wandering swordsman and treasure-hunter.  I study the Way of the Sword and its secrets; an' for now I use my skills to guard an' scout for these two blokes, Avril and Larian.  'Long as there's money to be made wherever they're goin', at least."*  The halfling finishes his little bit of exposition and takes a good, long drink from his mug.

[sblock=ooc]As far as loot's concerned, Warren would just like to take some of the healing potions and coinage that were retrieved from the hobgoblins and farmhouse.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 29, 2007)

Siobhan gets a strong drink, and smiles at her teammates(even Warren).  I am Siobhan, a disciple of the Brawler.  I will accompany you in your quest.

[sblock=OOC]  Depending how good the armor is, Siobhan is interested in that[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Tyrla nodded as each of her compatriots (old and new) made their introductions.  "I am Tyrla, daughter of Rizzell, and I'm a scholar of the arcane arts.  I've a reasonable knowledge of such things, but my abilities are, shall we say, rather focused- I can strike foes at a distance, and I can see much that is hidden, but my other gifts are few."  She paused for a moment before continuing.  "So it seems we have a set of armor, two short blades, a pile of potions, and a large batch of coins- plus whatever was in that box.  I can try to determine the strength of the various enchantments, but more precise analysis I can't provide.  Perhaps we might use the coins to provide for our lodgings, and to purchase supplies for our venture, once we've determined our next move that is.  The potions we might divide as evenly as possible-once our healers have finished their day's allotment of power, we can return ourselves to full strength, then pass the remaining potions out.  As for the weaponry, I don't see anyone using that type of blade, and unless the armor is exceptionally well enchanted, it may be no good to us either- the only one who wears heavy armor has some fine equipment already."

OOC: (for all, just blocked for space): [sblock]Tyrla can do detect magic on the lot, but not identify- the banded mail would have to be good to beat Siobhan's +1 plate, and nobody else wears heavy armor.  Unless somebody wants a back-up weapon, the shortswords aren't likely to find a home here either- it looks like we're just a bunch of weirdos as far as weaponry goes...  Once the healers tap out for the day, we can spend potions to heal up, then divide the rest- maybe the close-combat types can take any extras.  This is a bit long winded, but I'm not going to be able to post until tomorrow night, so I wanted to put my opinions out.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 29, 2007)

Larian nods at Tyrla's points, then adds, I can give a more detailed analysis of any items we would like to learn about.  Give me a little time and I can study the appropriate spell.  However, I would need a rather expensive pearl as a material component for that particular piece of casting.  Sadly, I don't happen to have one on hand.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2007)

(With detect magic all of the items are of faint aura except for the gray liquid in the glass container, which has a strong aura. The school of the liquid is abjuration and transmutation.)


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 1, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded her concept to Tyrla and Larian's comments. "That sounds good. We divide the potions and the gold between us, and, if nobody can use the swords or armor, then I suggest we try and sell it at the most convenient time. I'm not sure if this place is the likely market, but there might be somebody interested in finely crafted swords or armor. If that be the case, Larian, then I think the only matter unsettled would the the identification of the jar and its contents we found in that box. Perhaps it would be a good idea to do so, or to find somebody here in Drelin's Ferry that may do it on our behalf. Given that we might expect trouble tomorrow, we may not want to spend our precious magical resource on this just yet."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

Avril hp - 35/36 + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2007)

"*Fine with me*." The dwarf says, sipping his ale. "*So tomorrow we're off to find this woodsman in the tower then? Good. If we're lucky we'll find us some hogoblins on the way*.""


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2007)

The town speaker steps into the room after about an hour. He comes in escorted by a rather beautiful woman in some armor. She looks like a capable swordswoman, but her features are a bit more comely than the typical soldier.

*"This is our guard captain, Soranna. She felt there was something she could add."*

*"We've had some trouble with these hobgoblins before. However, this time they've brought some more dangerous company. There are a hundred, maybe, and they have foul hounds that breathe fire, and dragon-men, and even a couple manticores."*


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 1, 2007)

Larian's interest is piqued by the swordswoman's words.  He seems lost in contemplation for a moment, then speaks.  Where are these forces?  How came you by this information?  The details are troubling.
The hounds I recognize.  In fact, we faced several today.  Can you tell me aught of the dragon-men?
After hearing the captain's response, he turns to Wiston.  We would also like to know what supplies and services might be available here in town.  We have a few items we might be willing to sell, and have a few needs in terms of adventuring gear.  Is there a weaponsmith?  A mage?  A church where we might procure some healing draughts?
[sblock=ooc] Knowledge arcana checks for any/all of the described critters?  +12.
If other knowledges apply, dungeoneering +8, nature +8, the planes +8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2007)

*"The reports of the dragon men have come to us by way of the letter you delivered. They were involved in a skirmish with the hobgoblins up north along the Rhest river. They ranged from green to black in pigment."

"The manticores were seen by some of the survivors of a merchant passing through Drellin's Ferry. We suspect at least 4 different raiding parties, spread out through the witchwood and now even south of the village. There have also been signs of worg tracks along the trails and woods."*

The speaker answers the other questions.

*"Morlin's smithy can take care of your weapons needs. Morlin Coalhewer is the town smith, and he does all of the wrk in this town."

"There is a shrine of Pelor taken care of by Brother Derny. He has two acolytes, and occationally sells a scroll or two. Or, if your looking for a druid visit Avarthel in the small grove just outside of town called The Old Ones."

"Sertieren the Wise is a mage of sorts. His house has a reputation for being haunted. He occationally trades in scrolls or items he creates."

"If you need mounts, you can visit Delora's Livery Stable, or for most other goods you can go to Jarett's Sundries."*

*Knowledge:* You know nothing at all of the dragon-men. You know of lizard folk, but that just seems out of place here. You know all that there is to know about fighting manticores and hellhounds, and can easily describe their different attacks and defenses.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrla listened as the Speaker and the captain gave their information, and nodded thoughtfully at Larian's inquiries, which in many ways echoed her own curiousity- though the elf was a better speaker.  Once a pause was reached, she added a bit of her own.  "We found this symbol as well.  Do you know if this has been seen before, or if it has local significance we might have missed?"

OOC: If Tyrla has the symbol, she will show it briefly- if someone else is carrying it, she will ask to have it shown (and failing that, she will describe it as best she can).  Since she has a Haversack, she may have been carrying at least some of the loot already.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2007)

The speaker and the woman do not recognize the holy symbol.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, that?  It's the symbol of the wyrmcult.  They're dragonworshippers.

OOC:  What would I know about this cult?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2007)

Their alignments are LE/NE/CE, they revere dragons (primarily chromatics), and they have not been active in this part of the world for a few hundred years. However, back before the Elsir Vale was settled, there were Wyrmcult bases along Giantshield and Wyrmsmoke mountains. They fought a war with the dwarves of the region for eight years, and the dwarves won out.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 2, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

She politely introduced herself to the Captain, before seating herself at the table again to eat of the food provided, while continuing to take small sips of her glass of wine. She found the whole conversation both exciting and worrisome, unsure what the nature of this threat to Drelin's Ferry was, or how it would wash over the Dawn Way and disrupt trade.

"Manticores, dragon worshippers, dragon-men, hobgoblins and hounds. Lots of different creatures and well trained at that. I fear there is something big going on here, but I hope I am wrong. Either way, it seems our trail leads to the witchwood in the morning. If we can take the ferry across the river at first light, then we might be able to find this Jorr fellow."

Turning towards the Captain, she addressed the impressive woman. "Captain, I'm not in a position to decide on such matters, but I'd imagine that if there is so much activity around Drelin's Ferry, it will only be a matter of time before it spills this way. We should be prepared for that. Whatever is going on, I've not know so many things to happen simultaneously, nor to be so organised and well trained. Drelin's Ferry should be prepared, particular while we're gone in the morning."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

Avril hp - 35/36 + Siobhan Healing
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +2 Natural Armor, 50 min.)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Entangle
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2007)

Larian looks around the table and then makes a suggestion, Are we sure that we need to depart first thing tomorrow?  Might we benefit from visiting some of the local establishments now that we know a few particulars about what we face?  There are certainly a few preparations that I could make that go beyond my daily alotment of magical talents.  Rushing into who knows what seems like a risky proposition.
[sblock=ooc] I'm not set against rushing out, but Larian's an elf, and time is a bit different for him.    [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

"Indeed," Tyrla added.  "Rather than leaving at first light, perhaps a few local visits may be valuable. In particular, if we can find a buyer for the armor and blades, perhaps we might see about buying steeds- if we have as much ground to cover as it seems, perhaps riding would be a more reasonable idea.  And perhaps the local wizard might be able to identify that mystery substance, or might provide the component so that Larian can.  I don't imagine that any of the folk we might need to see here are still open for business at this hour and a slight delay may save some time in the long run."  After a moment, she gave the druid a considered look and added "Another thought that might assist us- if you can take an eagle's shape on the morrow, perhaps you might do a bit of scouting while we attend to matters here in town- no dangerous work, especially with manticores and who knows what else on our enemy's side, but mayhap you could give us a better glimpse of, say, our best route to Jorr's homestead- or forewarning of further ambush.  Even those with magical gifts of sensing would be hard pressed to tell you from a normal bird at the ranges an eagle's sight provides..."

OOC: Once our plans are complete, Tyrla is ready to move on until morning.  We may want to "Spend the night telling tales of our past adventures and otherwise bonding with our new compatriots" but I suppose that can be handwaved to keep the actual plot rolling.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

*OOC:* Hrm... just tell me when your all ready to move onto the next day and are done planning.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren finally chimes in on the others' conversation, agreeing with Larian and Tyrla.  *"We should probably get some mounts and supplies tomorrow before leaving, as you say.  Unload some of the gear we took from the hobgoblins as well."

"Oh, and Avril.....it'd be appreciated if you could spare a little energy to heal these puncture wounds in my shoulders.  The hobgoblin leaders weren't so incompetent as the rest of the chumps.  And it's getting kinda painful lugging stuff around with these holes in my shoulders, though Mr. Shadowbanks' fine spirits have helped a bit."*

Warren moves his cloak a bit while he talks, and points to the pair of gashes he took earlier from the hobgoblin bladebearer.  He's annoyed enough that a few links in his chainmail are broken and his shirt's in need of mending, not to mention the two painful gashes that he's been walking around with today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

The night at the Old Bridge Inn is peaceful, undisturbed. Breakfast is served early in the morning, as the town speaker informed the innkeeper that you would be on the road early. (Feel free to count up any spells you needed to cast for healing for the previous day. I'll roll the dice for them if necessary. Also figure out your prepared spells for this day as well.)

So then, where to first?


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2007)

Larian would like to go to the home of Sertierian, to see what magical supplies he can purchase.  If people are willing to send me with one or more of the magical items we're planning to sell, I will gladly use the resulting funds to further supplement our magical firepower.

[sblock=spells]
*spells prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Mage Armor, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

Sertian is a highly regarded halfling of middle years who wears spectacles and has a disheveled mop of gray-white hair. He lives in an old noble manor-house with a view of the bluffs overlooking the river.

When he greets you, he introduces himself.

"I'm the town wizard, Sertian. I'm usually not up this early, but any business is good business they say. You are one of the adventurer types that stayed at the Old Bridge last night, right? I was told to be ready for you. I've taken some time to procure certain items in advance, for identification purposes, correct?"

He has the following inventory for sale: Scrolls of _detect magic, fireball, invisibility, fly, mage armor, _and _web_; _potions of cat's grace, invisibility, _and_ fly_; _bracers of armor +1; ring of protection +2_. All items are at full market price.

"I can also make additional items, though that takes time. Scrolls or trinkets mainly. I'm willing to provide spellcasting for one-half normal price, but I have to charge full price for any items."

"I'm prepared to identify up to four magical items today. The price will be 100 gold for the components, and twelve gold-five silver for the spellcasting. Each item takes roughly an hour to identify."


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 3, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril turned to Warren, startled that she could have forgotten to look after her companions. She'd looked after Larian, herself and Scarlet, and forgotten about her friend who'd bore a considerable portion of the battle. "I'm sorry, Warren. I have no excuses." She removed a wand from her pack, and cast the spell from it, allowing the healing magic to work in Warren's wounds, restoring them and reducing the pain. "Remind me a little earlier, next time!" she said with a smile.

Morning found her prepared and ready to enter the Witchwood. She was more than happy to look around for supplies. There was every chance they were going to stay away for a few days, and it was worth taking whatever you though you might need. "I'll come with you, Larian," she said, bringing Scarlet to heal. "We might as well all go, so we can set off together when we're done. Let's see what this town has that might help us." Behind her pleasant morning exterior she was nervous about the day, and about the whole situation. Scarlet could sense it too, staying close to her mistress.

Turning to Tyrla on the way out, she said, "Your idea is a good one. I can take a scouting form, but I suspect the forest canopy will be very think and difficult to see through. Let's find Jorr's place on foot, and then perhaps he has more information for us. If seeing beyond the forest will help, then an eagle shape would be a good plan at some point."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will use her wand of Lesser Vigor to heal Warren. Warren heals 11 hp. Not sure if that's enough, but given that Warren will heal 5 hp after a night's rest, 16 hp should do him, I think.

Avril hp - 36/36
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

(None)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2007)

Well met, good Sertian.  It is always a treat to meet another practitioner of the arcane arts.  You are quite well-informed indeed, and I would like to have you identify the contents of this jar, if you would be so kind.  I will simply look for other purchases while you work. Would you be willing to take this magical sword as payment for the identify and a few items? 
Assuming the swords to be +1, and that the party won't mind him selling one, Larian will locate the scrolls of invisibility, fireball and fly (that's 1012.5 of roughly 1155), so if Sertian is willing to also part with a pearl of sufficient value to use for identify, he'll take one of those, too.  If anyone objects, I'll adjust this plan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

That arrangement is fine.

The jar contains a _Restorative Ointment_.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 29/33, AC 23*

Warren feels better with his shoulder wounds mostly-healed, and says *"Thanks.  I usually try to avoid being hit in the first place, but...."*

Later, while the others go to visit the local wizard, Warren heads over to Delora's Livery Stable, inquiring about a pony or mule, preferably the latter since Warren would rather not part with much of his gold or platinum.....

[sblock=ooc]DM Creamsteak, do we heal naturally overnight or has not enough time passed for that?  Far as I can recall off the top of my head, natural healing doesn't occur if you had strenuous activity in the same day, like a fight, and I'm not sure quite how much time has passed since the fight in-game.

The Lesser Vigor from Avril's wand restores Warren to 29 of 33 HP.

Another little question though: should I assume the cost of the drinks and room and board came out of the party funds from the hobgoblin loot, or should I subtract it from Warren's coinage?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

[sblock=warren]Everyone heals 5 hit points for the night, 10 if someone wants to make the heal check necessary to get the added benefit.

The cost of the room and board is up to the party. However you choose to break it down is fine with me. Since it's simpler, you can probably deduct it from party expenses.[/sblock]

Delora Zann is the owner of the livery stable. She is a retired adventurer who has settled down in Drellin's Ferry for 20 years come this summer. She is a plain-speaking, no-nonsense sort of woman, tall and broad-shouldered, who wears her blonde-gray hair pulled back into a single braid.

Today she has one heavy warhorse, one light warhorse, and one donkey for sale, all at normal prices. She also has all the necessities for a mount, and leather barding fit for a large mount.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

*monetary matters OOC*

All OOC: We may as well deduct the party's lodgings from the group total- there is plenty, and I think we'll find more soon enough.  Unless Gurguannin wants one of the short swords as a back-up weapon, we can probably sell both as nobody else can use them properly (due to size or proficiency issues)- I think we can probably sell the armor too.  It looks like two CLW potions each, with an extra for Warren and Gurguannin as front line combatants (Siobhan is too, but has her own healing).  Tyrla will take the healing for over night, and use her own intial stock of potions to (hopefully) get back up to full- after the 5 for resting, she is still down 7 HP; can I have a roll for the first potion, then a second if she is not fully healed?  It shouldn't take more than 2, which neatly lines up with the two gained as loot.

For mage gear, Larian's plan seems fine.  As far as mounts, we may need to buy all three available steeds, and double up on at least the heavy horse- hopefully we'll find something else later or our feet will be pretty sore.  That cost (mounts and tack), may be best taken off the group loot as well- especially if we're sharing or switching off on the horses.  Thoughts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

The first potion heals you for 7.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The first potion heals you for 7.





OOC: Perfect!


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2007)

(ooc: I'm good with that plan for potions and mounts.  Even if we don't get more horses, we should at least be able to carry a bit more loot this way.    ).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> (ooc: I'm good with that plan for potions and mounts.  Even if we don't get more horses, we should at least be able to carry a bit more loot this way.    ).




And even if everyone doesn't get to ride, we should be able to keep everyone's encumbrance down- perhaps Warren and Siobhan can ride most of the time, since I think everybody else moves at 30.  Anybody else?


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]There's no way we'll all get to ride the mounts to speed up travel.....so it's probably best if we only take one or two of them to use as pack animals, and one of those can be outfitted with a saddle so everyone gets a brief chance to rest their feet for part of each day while traveling.  So, do you think we should purchase the two horses, or the light horse and the donkey, or the heavy horse and the donkey?  Or do you really want to buy all three?

Warren will have paid for the group's lodgings and drinks with some of the group-funds I guess.  With the night's rest and Avril's one wand charge, he'll be at full health now.

Edit: Then again, I guess Warren and Siobhan really are the only ones who are slower than yer average bear....on foot, that is.  The two horses may suffice, but I dunno if Siobhan's heavy enough with her armor and other gear to slow the heavy horse down or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 4, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry Siobhan didn't heal you; I didn't notice you were hurt.  And unless she weighs more than 300 lbs, the heavy warhorse won't break a sweat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2007)

So what's the breakdown on the mounts and how are they being paid for?


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 4, 2007)

Siobhan will put forth 50 gold, and a scroll of Daylight(worth 375 gp), and will try to use diplomacy to get the price down a bit.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Well, we're selling the magical banded mail and short swords that were looted off the hobgoblins, so.....if possible we'll pay for the equines with some of the remaining party-funds, unless the party-funds are too drained by Larian's magic item trades and purchases.  I'm fine with that, though, if it's the case.  If necessary, Warren will put forth some platinum pieces to pay for mounts.  At most he'll put forth 17 of his platinum coins, which would be 170 gold in value.  If Siobhan does some haggling, it's best for her to do all the talking herself, as Warren's no good with negotiations.   [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Larian got the identify and the rest for the price of one of the swords.  That leaves the other sword and the armor to pay for horses and whatever else.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Well, I guess we should get both horses then, with saddles, bits & bridles, and saddlebags.  Although both Warren and Siobhan could fit on the heavy warhorse without slowing it down, it wouldn't leave much room or weight to spare for hauling loot, and it's best to have a spare horse anyway I guess.  The donkey might move slower.

So Siobhan could take the heavy warhorse and Warren the light warhorse, with others probably taking turns on the light warhorse as well to rest their feet.  Even with all his gear, Warren's just a little over 50 pounds.  Warren probably can't keep a critter that big under control by himself, and has no experience at riding.  A halfling's feet are made fer walkin'!  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 4, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The shopping completed, Avril stood beside the two horses and used her skills with animals to give the a good once over. "These are good horses. They'll serve us well." She stroked the horse carefully. "Strong and young. I'll take good care of them. Let's hope there's enough grass in the forest for them to eat, but they should be fine."

Taking the barding from Larian, she started to slowly and meticulously place it on the heavy warhorse, careful not it injure it and avoid tightening the straps too much. It took a while but she was satisfied that the job was well done. "I'm not sure who can ride him into battle like this, but he looks the part." Turning to the light warhorse. "And he'll make a good steed as well."

"Unless we have anything else we want to take a look at, I suggest we make our way to the witchwood."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

Avril hp - 36/36
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

(None)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2007)

One last major concern before you leave is how you plan to travel. Assuming your first goal is to visit the woodsman Jorr, you can either travel by the Dawn Road or the Witch Trail. The dawn road is marked A, the witch trail is marked B, and the location of Jorr's is marked C.

*Key*


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Finished securing his new scrolls, and having handed the _Restorative Ointment_ to Tyrla, Larian looks at the map carefully.  I would suggest we take the Dawn Way until the witch trail crosses it.  With the horses we're probably better off on a larger path.  The downside, of course, is that we're more likely to run into resistance that way.  He shakes his head in concern, but remains behind his suggestion.
He looks to his companions, and double-checks the pull on his bow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 4, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 33/33, AC 23*

Warren just nods in agreement with Larian, then proceeds to move a few of his possessions to one of the saddlebags of the light warhorse before climbing up into the saddle.  He's never really ridden a horse before, but he'd rather not slow everyone down.  *"I'm naming this one Serrin.  Anyone want to try riding along and steer this thing for me?  I don't take up much space on the saddle, as ya can see."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2007)

Four hours and 20 minutes is what it takes to reach Jorr's cabin. This puts it at roughly 11 am when you arrive.

_The trail leads past a small cabin in a deep forest glade. A ramshackle front proch is littered with fishing baskets and skinning frames. The cabin overlooks a dark bayou or lake, with old gray cedar-trees draped in moss rising out of the water. An old skiff is tied up on the shore nearby, and a little smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney._

All six party members spot some hounds parked under the porch. They also become aware of your groups approach.

They charge out towards you, baying loudly. They stop about 10 feet short of the group and growl and snap ferociously but do not attack. Avril's presence seems to calm the dogs, which quickly become friendly to the group.

*OOC:* Avril's wild empathy was nat 20 + mods, moving them from unfriendly to friendly.

A few seconds later, _the cabin's door opens, and a lean woodsman of indeterminate age steps onto the porch. He has a seamed, leathery look to his face and arms, and a big curved knife sits in a sheath strapped to one thigh. "Don't get many visitors here," he rasps, "Who're you, and what d'ya want with me?"_

*OOC:* Already rolled Siobhan's diplomacy, result concealed.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Larian steps forward next to Siobhan, and holds his open hands wide as he addresses the hunter.   May the Protector bless you, good huntsman.  I am confident that you are the one known as Jorr.  We were given directions to your domicile by one Noro Wiston, town speaker of Drellin's Ferry.  He has procured our services to invstigate, and potentially eliminate the hobgoblin threat to his fine town, and he suggested that you might be willing to assist us in that endeavour.  I am Larian Lightweaver, elven wizard.  This is Siobhan Lilend, priestess of the Brawler. Here he makes a grandiose gesture to the cleric, showing his deference to her.
[sblock=ooc] aid other on the diplomacy check (+5)  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Goblins! I just can't stand'em! Wood's rotten with 'em right now. I seen worg riders and trouble-makers all over, especially along the dawn way. All right, I'm your man.  I want 5 gold a day, or 10 if you've got a mind to go off someplace dangerous."*

That is, he'll join your group for the above wage. If you have any more questions/concerns for Jorr go ahead, and I also will need to know what the groups plan is now.

*XP Award:* 250 xp for each player.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 5, 2007)

(Earlier): As the group traveled, Tyrla stayed quiet for the most part, intent upon the sights and sounds of their journey.  While her eyes were not as keen as a seasoned woodsman, she did have a bit of an extra edge- and it wouldn't do to get ambushed two days in a row...  Beneath the deep hood of her cloak, her eyes burned with an eerie red light as she scanned their surroundings.

(Now): Once the group reached the cabin, Tyrla gravitated towards the back of the group- most often animals, particularly dogs, expressed discomfort in her presence, and she didn't want to undo the benefit of Avril's skill.  "I don't suppose you might know if these beasts have some kind of lair or base in the area?," she asked Jorr.  

OOC: She will keep her See the Unseen fully active, reinvoking it whenever the See Invisible effect wears off.  

OOC 2: Failing Jorr's knowledge of a likely lair, perhaps we might have him direct us to the keep.  Thoughts?  

OOC 3: And backtracking a bit, everyone should make sure they have noted the potions gained on their sheets (2 CLW each, 3 for Warren and Gurguannin)- I think we 'll need them soon enough...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

_"Well, they live up yonder in the Wyrmsmokes, but seems like we got a big war party in the forest. Maybe they come down the Old Forest Road, or might be they came by the Skull Gorge. My money's on the Skull Gorge."_


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a likely place where they might gather in numbers, or where their commander might make his base of operations?  Hobgoblins tend to be well-organized enough to make use of such strategies.

Also, do you know of any potential allies in the area?  If the force is as sizeable as Speaker Wiston seemed to fear, the people of Drellin's Ferry might need more help than even we can provide.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

"Allies? Not really. I mostly keep to myself. The hobgoblins could be anywhere. The Witchwood is a big place. Lots of swamp. Lots of forest. Lots of caves and old farms along the road. The whole forest is dangerous, and I don't just mean gobos. Old Gray-face would likely give those gobos a thumpin if they dared tangle with him. He's a great big gray monster with eight eyes and a huge appetite. He stays off the Dawn Way, mostly. I've had a couple run-ins with him before."


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Any knowledge checks to recognize the creature he's talking about?  If I'm right, player-knowledge-wise, it would be Arcana, which is +12.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

You don't recognize his description.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2007)

"*Lots of hobgoblins? Then we'd better stay away from their main camp, and just get the stragglers and the scouts. Wear 'em down some. that's dangerous buisiness, that is*." The dwarf says, although you cannot say from his tone if he's being cautious or looking forward to some mayhem.

"*You have any idea what they are looking for here*?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

*"Probably loot. Murder. Test their weapons. Something like that. What excuse does a hobgob need to raise an army and sack a town? Not much a one I think."

"Just imagine the conversation between momma hobgob and little Cletus when he's thinkin bout raiding some town and murderin some people?* Immitating a female goblin voice, *"Whoo boy, that's a good son I've got. Murderin and killin 'dem humies. I can't wait to tell the girls. They're gonna be soooooo jealous."*


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 5, 2007)

Sir, You mentioned a creature you called Old-Gray Face.  Would he be of a mind to join us as well, or would he attack us on sight?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

*"I'm fairly certain he would throw you inside his mouth and chew."*


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 5, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The road to Jorr's cabin had gone much smoother than she had expected. Four hours on the road, judging by the sun at least, and there had been no incident. That made her feel a little more at ease. When they finally arrived at Jorr's cabin, Avril and Scarlet had little problem convincing the dogs that they were friendly. "It's fine, Scarlet," she said soothingly to her companion, before bending down to give the dogs some attention. They looked in good health, and friendly.

Jorr's arrival forced her to stand and introduce herself. "I'm Avril, watcher of the forests. You have beautiful dogs." She smiled and then gave them some more attention before suggestion that Scarlet and the dogs go for a run to stretch their legs after the slow walk. She listened while she turned her attention to the horses, making sure they were comfortable before tying them down near a patch of shrubs and grass.

"It sounds like Skull Gorge might be a place to go and look at. Can you tell me more about Skull Gorge, please? I take it it must be some sort of giant ravine of some sort. Is it on the Dawn way? And why do you think Skull Gorge would be a good place for them to congregate? Surely they can come down the mountains and pass to the witchwood along any number of roads? Have you seen them there?" She wanted to ask Jorr about Vraath Keep as well, but for now it seemed their original intent would have to be sidelined. 

She looked at her new dwarf ally. "Yes, that would make sense. Although it would be good to know what we were dealing with first." She changed her mind. "Tell me, Jorr, has there been any recent activity in the direction of Vraath Keep. It must be in ruins now, but it could make a good base of operations. Have you been there recently."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

Avril hp - 36/36
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

(None)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> "It sounds like Skull Gorge might be a place to go and look at. Can you tell me more about Skull Gorge, please? I take it it must be some sort of giant ravine of some sort. Is it on the Dawn way? And why do you think Skull Gorge would be a good place for them to congregate? Surely they can come down the mountains and pass to the witchwood along any number of roads? Have you seen them there?" She wanted to ask Jorr about Vraath Keep as well, but for now it seemed their original intent would have to be sidelined.




*"Boy those dogs seem to like you. That's not their normal reaction to strangers."

"Skull Gorge Bridge is a huge dwarven bridge twenty miles north of here through the Witchwood. The dwarves sure built some impressive structures in their day. The bridge is indeed along the Dawn Way, and reaches across a huge chasm above the Skull Creek, which tributes to the Elsir River which goes all the way down to Drellin's Ferry."

"The bridge isn't the best place I could think of to set up camp, but I could see goblins building up their forces there before they move. I imagine gathering a lot of goblins requires quite a bit of travel down out of the Wyrmsmokes. I havn't been that far north recently, I mostly stay south of the Cold Creek."

"Now, alternatively as I said, they could come down out of the mountains farther south. There's a track called the Old Forest Road that leads through the Wyrmsmokes themselves. I really can't guess which hobgoblin clans were dealing with. If we could catch one of their patrols we might know better."*



> She looked at her new dwarf ally. "Yes, that would make sense. Although it would be good to know what we were dealing with first." She changed her mind. "Tell me, Jorr, has there been any recent activity in the direction of Vraath Keep. It must be in ruins now, but it could make a good base of operations. Have you been there recently."




*"No I have not mam. This forest is vast, and while I know it pretty well, I don't walk the entirety every day. It's a few miles north yet, but not too far off the Dawn Way."*


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 5, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

She absorbed all Jorr's words, contemplating them while he spoke. Then she turned to Larian. "Do you have that map? The one we found some day ago?" She waited for Larian to hand her the map indicating where Vraath Keep was. This she showed to Jorr. "Vraath Keep - it is on the way to Skull Gorge? Even if we travelled all day, we would not easily make Skull Gorge today. But if we journey today, perhaps we should stop by Vraath Keep."

"I have to admit that does not makes much sense. There is no method or reason behind all this activity, nor do we know how they come to be in the witchwood or where they come from. There are too many paths." She sighed. "I suggest we make for Vraath Keep, before setting off to Skull Gorge. Hopefully we'll find some answers somewhere. There have been rumours of things unnatural at Vraath Keep. Perhaps they are related."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

Avril hp - 36/36
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

(None)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 5, 2007)

Larian gladly hands the map over, and listens to Avril's suggestion.  That seems as good a plan as any.  We don't know where they are, but if the map's suggestions are accurate, we may acquire a useful object or two to help us with our current endeavour.  He looks at the map for a while, then asks Jorr, What is the best way to the Keep, and what problems are we likely to run into along the way?  The more prepared we are, the more likely we arrive at the Keep ready to face whatever challenges are there.  Regardless, I hope my colleagues agree that we would like to retain your services for the next few days at least.  Saying this, he reaches into the party funds and hands Jorr 15 gold.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

Taking the gold and tucking it away into his belt...

*"Keep's maybe eight miles north, off the dawn way just a bit. Wouldn't surprise me if some of the goblins are holed up there. Just the sort of thing damn goblins would do."

"Well we just follow the main road most of the way. That is, unless you want to go by some roundabout path. I'll show you where the path breaks off for Vraath Keep. The places is haunted, they say, but I ain't afraid of no ghosts."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

Your group travels back out the way you came in, then north along the Dawn Way, still discussing your strategy as you travel. You pass two abandoned farm houses much like the one where you were ambushed the previous day, but they are devoid of activity and it appears they were set to the torch a few nights prior.







Jorr, with his best dog, stops a bit short of an older wooden bridge. He looks onwards at the wreckage of what appears to be an overturned wagon.

_A wide expanse of dark water has flooded the woodland in this low valley. Trees still protrude from the calm, dark waters here and there, but many large reaches seem to be little more than open pools of algae chocked water. The trill of frogs and the whine of insects fills the air.The forest road leads right down to the edge of the flooded section, up to a rickety-looking causeway made of thick planks of wood lashed together with mossy rope. The wooden causeway runs for several hundred feet through the boggy patch, only a foot or so above water._

_Up ahead you can make out the wreckage of a wagon, lying on its side and half-sunk in the flooded forest, about thirty feet from the causeway._






The A marks the wagon.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tyrla said little during the conference with Jorr, and even less once they were back on the road- she was coming to a very high opinion of the instincts of her new traveling companions.  It was easy to see why they were experienced, successful adventurers- they asked many of the questions that she would have asked herself, and they were often better phrased; they even made points she would have missed.  As they travelled, Tyrla tried to keep the bulk of the group between herself and Jorr (or rather, his dog)- that habit was a hard one to break.

The possibility had occured to her that the old fellow might be the canny lone woodsman he claimed- or he might have survived the depredations which had wiped out larger households in another way.  Perhaps he was in the hobgoblins' pay, and he meant to lead them into danger.  For now, she was content to simply watch, merely adding the old fellow to her list of things to keep an eye on.  When they reached the causeway, and Jorr came to a halt, Tyrla grew wary.  She looked out towards the water-logged wagon, then swept her gaze around the area and over the far shore.  Beneath the shelter of her swirling cloak, one hand crooked in a warding gesture, ready to call the forth the arcane fires she wielded.  Perhaps one of the more sharp-eyed or woodswise of her companions would see something...

OOC: Any way to tell from here whether the wagon is an old wreck or something recent?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 6, 2007)

It's hard to tell from this distance.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 6, 2007)

Larian looks out at the wagon mired in the muck.  I like this not, good friends.  What could lift a wagon out into such a morass without breaking it apart in the process?  A sudden wave of water, or something large enough to make me pause in any attempt to seek it out.  On the other hand, if you want to investigate, Avril, I will prepare myself to support you, should any trouble arise.  He tries to look reassuring, despite his cautious nature.

[sblock=spells]  *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*  2 uses left[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 6, 2007)

"I don't suppose any of you know how to swim," Tyrla says quietly, giving another worried glance towards the wagon.  It might hold clues- or it might be bait, to draw them off the relative safety of the causeway...

OOC: Why am I waiting for the hobgoblin SEAL team, with snorkels and crossbows?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 6, 2007)

Special water-proof repeating crossbows with exploding bolts.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 33/33, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance active*

*"Only a little, but I've swum through shallows before.  And I do a bit of fishing from time to time.  Stay back, stay quiet, and stay put until I give a signal or you see something attack me.  I'll go around and check out the area as quietly as I can."* Warren says quietly as he hops down from the smaller of the groups' two horses.  He quietly makes sure that all but his necessary gear is in the saddlebags.

*"Larian, if there's anything you can do to help me swim better or be sneakier, go ahead.  Otherwise I'll start crossing now,"* the halfling adds, before crouching down and _willing_ the shadows of his clothes, body, and weapons to flow around him in a concealing, fluttering cloak.  Warren makes sure to cover his mouth and nose, and loosely cover his ears, with cloth before wading in.

*"Avril, if you could do something to make it seem like a large bird or small forest animal is landing at the edge of the water when I enter it, and just make a little bit of bird or small-critter noises for a few moments, I'd appreciate the bit of possible cover that might give while I slip into the water."*

Once he's ready, Warren will creep over to the west of the bridge _(9 spaces west of it, along the left edge of the map)_ before he begins to move forward towards the wagon.  He then creeps forward, still low to the ground, and keeps careful watch around him while slowly entering the marshy waters, making certain that he produces _as little as possible_ in the way of ripples or other disturbances.

He'll creep forward with his head just barely above the water until he gets close _(8 spaces north/up and 3 spaces west/left of the northwestern/upper-left edge of the wagon)_ to the deeper parts of the water, then he'll hold his breath and submerge himself fully, pulling himself along the bottom as best he can.  Warren will move as slowly as he can through the water without bobbing to the surface.  He'll keep an eye out under the water if he can, for any alligators or other such things.  Naturally, if he _does_ see an alligator or suchlike approach him, he'll bolt out of the water and towards the nearest shore _as soon as halflingly possible_.  

Warrens' goal is to reach the spot 4 spaces west/left and 1 space south/below the wagon's southeastern/lower-right end, then rise slowly up from the water to have a look.  Warren will use his dagger and short sword if necessary to pull himself along the bottom of the water until he gets there, and will sheathe his dagger before emerging from the water.  Either way he'll draw his short sword just before he reaches the spot where he'll be rising.

[sblock=ooc]Warren's Constitution is 14, so ya can figure out how long he can hold his breath.  His total Swim bonus is +1, his total Hide bonus is +16, his total Move Silently bonus is +14, his total Listen bonus is +10, and his total Spot bonus is +8.

Active Stance: Child of Shadow.
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Mighty Throw, Cloak of Deception, Shadow Blade Technique, Stone Bones.

Gear that Warren keeps on his person for now, rather than in the saddlebags:

Short Sword, Dagger, Mithral Shirt, Gloves of Dexterity, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds from the hobgoblins, Antitoxin Vial, Traveler's Outfit, Belt Pouch, Wooden Holy Symbol of Olidammara, and his coinage.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2007)

The dwarf grins, takes out his axe and stands protectively near the mages, keeping his eyes peeled for fun, euhm, trouble.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think there's much I can do for you, my small friend.  Rest assured I will be prepared to assist from shore should that be necessary.  As Warren walks off the platform, Larian will go stand where it starts to turn, even with the upper end of the wagon.  He will have his bow out.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 6, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril scanned the waters of the crossway, curiousity drawing her to the wagon and how it may have come to lie like that in the water. "It's strange," she remarked. "Far off the path and into the water. I find it difficult to imagine that it was pushed there. Dragged more like it. But what could drag something so big into the water?" She scanned the water again with serious eyes.

Warren suggestion sounded dangerous, but the halfling was known to protect himself and stay out of trouble. "Very well. Perhaps a few sounds and some stones thrown into the water might provide an adequate distraction from the wagon and your approach." Using all the knowledge she could think of, she started sounding out a single cry of a eagle stuck in the water. Then she carefully threw a few stones into the water, light stones like the splash of a feathered wing. She wasn't sure if it would help, but hopefully the very noise would draw any attention away from Warren.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*Knowledge (Nature) +8, to mimic the eagle sounds. 

Avril hp - 36/36
Scarlet hp - 30/30

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

(None)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm having a slight bit of trouble understanding all your directions, but based on your given goal positions here's what I've got.







Warren is marked with the W.

The party can be anywhere within the dashed red outline along the causeway.

Warren, as of yet you still havn't found anything out of the ordinary up to your current position. Also, because your trying to move-silently (sorta) and swim, I assume your only moving about 5 ft. a round? Right?


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

Yeah, basically.  But, err, did we start at the top of the map area like I thought we did, or were we starting at the bottom end of the map when we first got here?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 6, 2007)

Bottom. Your group was traveling north.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 7, 2007)

...I think that basically nullifies the whole point of Warren scouting ahead then, since there are no other good spots attackers could be hiding in that would really be visible outside the water, which is probably more or less no good trying to see through. :\   Warren will just move as described earlier but in the opposite direction, then, to square B-7, staying mostly submerged once he gets there, motioning to the others to just cross the bridge.  He'll return to them once they're all the way across, unless something springs up outta nowhere first.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 7, 2007)

Larian actually walked out to K16, to try to keep an eye on anything that might be on the far side of the wagon as Warren approached it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

Something springs out of nowhere first.

As Warren is traveling across the water, as stealthily as he can, he notices a small bit of motion in the water below him. The water ripples, and a large amount of underwater mud is kicked up into the water further clouding it.






A six headed monster 15 ft. by 15 ft., completely submerged in the deep water.

It catches Warren by surprise, lashing out at him with six different heads. Warren is struck three times, the third one landing a horrible wound (a critical hit).

In total Warren suffers 30 points of damage during the surprise round.

Everyone is witness to the sudden movement, and the heads become visible briefly as they strike out of the water at Warren. The creature is massive and caked in weeds, reeds, and mud. It is difficult to make out what the body might look like from here, but the heads are clearly reptile in origin.






Warren still has an action during the surprise round first.

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 21
Hydra 21
Avril 17
Warren 17
Siobhan 16
Gurguannin 11
Larian 6


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 8, 2007)

[sblock=creamsteak]
I'll wait until warren launches his surprise round action, but can you tell me if Larian would know anything about common enemies of hydra?  I'm looking for something that they might be more aggressive toward than us.  Knowledge (Arcana) +13. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

You have until midnight Monday to post actions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=creamsteak]
> I'll wait until warren launches his surprise round action, but can you tell me if Larian would know anything about common enemies of hydra?  I'm looking for something that they might be more aggressive toward than us.  Knowledge (Arcana) +13. [/sblock]




Predator or Prey?


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Predator or Prey?



Either one is fine by me; I'm guessing there aren't many predators, however.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 8, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 3/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance active*

......Warren turns tail and swims as quickly as he can _away_ from the horrible monster, trying to escape his doom, and shouting random curses as soon as his head rises out of the water.....

Move south to A-21 post-haste.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

[sblock=Larian]Your knowledge check result was a 27, and I'm not sure if your looking for a specific answer here, or just general ideas. Common enemies of the hydra in this region would be lizardfolk, dryads, harpies, chuul, and manticores though they specifically hate fighting any sort of creature that can deal acid or fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

[sblock=Warren]Also (supposing your still able to move) what are you going to do during your regular round (after the surprise round)?[/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 8, 2007)

*Siobhan Lilend - Cleric 5 - HP: 18 - AC: 25(tch 13, ff 23) - Spells: 5| 4 +1 | 3 | 2 +1*

Siobhan stops where she is and casts Spiritual Weapon, and sends it to attack the hydra.

Attack  ||  Damage


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tyrla: warlock 5; HP 30/30; AC 19*

OOC: Acting on the assumption that nothing too odd happens during the remainder of the surprise round...

IC: Tyrla had bee sweeping her gaze carefully across the area where Warren was scouting- but she was caught off guard by the beast's sudden appearance, and didn't have any kind of time to cry out in warning.  Even with her enhanced vision, it was difficult to tell where the creature ended and the slop it was wallowing in began- but she had to try.  Pacing forward a bit for a clearer shot, she extended her gloved right hand and unleashed a bolt of arcane power.  Even if it didn't actually hurt the thing it might distract it long enough for Warren to escape.

OOC: Move forward (north) to K16; fire an Eldritch Blast at the body; +7 ranged touch, 3d6 damage (not in Point Blank range)


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 8, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 3/33, AC 23*

[sblock=Creamsteak]Supposing that Warren survives the hydra's turn and is still conscious, he'll be pulling out a cure potion to guzzle down while stepping 5 feet closer to the rest of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 8, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian is so caught up being concerned for Warren's safety that he watches the action unfold before he can act.  He curses his slow reflexes and inability to spot the danger in time, even as he shouts Try to draw it up out of the water where we can attack its body.  He then concentrates on the sight, sound and smell of  a clutch of Chuul as he incants the word Sonimago, and suddenly a splashing sound comes from the far bank of the river, and a small squad of the lobster-like creatures climbs out of the deep water, waving their claws at the hydra.

[sblock=ooc] Cast Major Image, creating a group of 4 chuul emerging from the deep water into the shallows in/around squares F7, G7, F8 and G8, making appropriate noises, etc.  Will save to disbelieve if interacted with is 18.  If he get the chance to do so as a reaction, Larian will be ready to cause the chuul to react appropriately to any attacks by the hydra.[/sblock]
[sblock=creamsteak] I'm assuming that the 27 was enough for me to know about the head sundering and fast healing.  Is that accurate? [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry
Major Image--Concentration +3 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 8, 2007)

With a curse Gurguannin resheaths his axe and takes his bow, stringing it with a deft motion and aims for the hydra.

(move action to put away axe, move to ready bow)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tyrla:* You fire, but your eldritch blast does not strike the target (nat 1).

*Hydra:* The hydra moves forward (somewhat slowly) and reaches Warren to attack him. Now that Warren is in a better position to defend himself it looks like his odds are a bit better, and he's hit only once (for 4 damage). This is still enough to knock Warren unconcious. (-1)






Tyrla can post another action for the top of the next round if wanted.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 8, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The plop of one of her stones in the water quickly faded into a rushing a water as the creature emerged from near the wagon to attack Warren. It dwarfed the small halfling easily, rapidly sinking tooth after tooth into his flesh. Not even his careful stances could protect him from the huge creature.

"Warren!" she shouted as she saw the halfling stumble away, but the creature, a hydra of sorts, was quick enough to reach Warren before he could get to safety. "We must help him!" she shouted, before plunking some mistletoe from her belt and starting the long process of casting a spell. Scarlet beside her barked wildly, but knew that her mistress wanted her to stay on the land. Against this beast, one had to be careful and keep your distance.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril starts casting Summon Nature's Ally III, burning Call Lightning to do so. Scarlet is commanded to defend Avril (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Avril and Scarlet should be at K18 (Avril) and K19 (Scarlet).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

(None)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tyrla gave a choked cry as she saw the halfling fall- it was not of pity or concern, but rather of growing temper.  Across Elsir Vale, generations of children had had their mouths washed out with soap for uttering such an oath, and Tyrla exhaled it with bitter feeling.  Again she raised her arm, adjusting her aim a bit before she unleashed another bolt of power.

OOC: Eldritch Blast, ranged touch +7, 3d6 damage; is the hydra still in cover, or has it moved into shallower water and exposed its body as a target?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

It is about 50-60% visible, so it still has some minor cover, but not the concealment bonus.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Tyrla 21
Hydra 21
Avril 17
Warren 17
Siobhan 16
Gurguannin 11
Larian 6

*Avril:* You begin casting your summoning spell (comes into play on your next action obviously).

*Warren:* Fails to stabilize. Hit points reduced to -2.

*Siobhan:* You summon the spiritual weapon, which hits the hydra, but does minimal damage.

*Gurguannin:* You ready your bow.

*Larian:* You create your image (and yes you know about the hydra heads).

*Tyrla:* Your blast strikes the hydra for 14 damage, injuring it respectably.

*Hydra:* The hydra heals a large amount of it's current injuries (all of siobhan's weapons damage + much of Tyrla's damage). It then moves back into the water near the Chuul to protect itself better.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 9, 2007)

Larian continues to concentrate on the illusion of the Chuul, backing them further out of the water in hopes of drawing the hydra out.  He tries to make them wave their claws menacingly as they move out of the water onto the island away from the path.  Even as he does so, he shouts out, Siobhan, get to Warren quickly.  I don't know how long I can keep it distracted.  Everyone else, if you have any acid or fire be ready to use it.  

[sblock=ooc] Larian will attempt to walk the illusion toward the ABC/123 corner.  He will continue to have them react appropriately to any attacks by the hydra (dodge, take damage, whatever.) [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry
Major Image--Concentration +3 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left  [/sblock]


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 10, 2007)

Siobhan runs to Warren, and gets ready to heal him.

OOC:  How close is Warren from Siobhan?  I can't really tell where anyone is on the map.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2007)

Pick a square in the red area, that's where you are.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tyrla spoke quietly, careful not to intrude on Larian's concentration.  "If you can keep that up just a bit longer, we can probably make a run across the bridge while that thing is distracted.  I don't think we'd need to fight then.  What say you- what say you all?"  As she spoke, though, she kept one hand pointed lazily in the hydra's direction, just in case...

OOC: We ought to be able to make run for it in just a round or two, once Siobhan retrieves Warren- I don't think we need to fight- at least not where the terrain is so obviously in the hydra's favor.  Maybe we can get past it clean, or we can get it to chase us on to open ground...  If we stay and the hydra presents a clear target, she'll fire an Eldritch Blast.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 10, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5
Crocodiles - AC 15 - hp 28/28 - Spot +4 - Listen +4*

Through the haze of concentration on her spellcasting she watched Larian's illusion apparantly draw the hydra away from Warren. She completed her spellcasting, calling forth from the water some crocodiles that would hopefully distract the hydra for long enough to rescue Warren and get across the causeway. Avril quickly commaned to Scarlet to defend the spellcasting Larian, before joining Siobhan in the dash towards Warren. She easily overtook the armored cleric, her eyes constantly checking to see how her crocodiles were occupying the hydra. "Get across the bridge," she yelled. "We don't need to fight this. Siobhan and I will look out for Warren. Keep that hydra distracted!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril completes casting Summon Nature's Ally III, and summons 1d3 Crocodiles to F14 (wthin 35 ft. of Avril at K18). The crocodiles attack the hydra (Bite +8, 1d8+9), taking 5 ft. steps as necessary to avoid any AoO. Scarlet is commanded to remain where she is at K19 and defend Larian (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Avril double moves towards Warren (60 ft. - not sure how close she can get).

Crocodile, Medium Animal, hp 28, Spd 20 ft. Swim 30 ft., AC 15, Bite +8 melee (1d8+9) or tail slap +8 melee (1d12+9), SA Improved Grab (Bite), SQ Hold Breath, Low-light Vision, Fort +8, Refl +4, Will +2, Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2, Hide +7, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +14

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (1d3 Crocodiles, 5 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2): Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 10, 2007)

Gurguannin wil run at full speed across the bridge then move towards the patch of dry land to the west. (If i'm correct he can move 120' which would land him at  D3 counting the shallow bog as difficult terrain taking up 10' of movement per square)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Initiative*
Tyrla 21
Hydra 21
Avril 17
Warren 17
Siobhan 16
Gurguannin 11
Larian 6

*Avril:* Your crodiles hit the hydra twice, dealing 24 points of damage.

*Warren:* Fails to stabilize, -3.

*Siobhan:* moved towards Warren.

*Gurguannin:*  moves.

*Larian:* concentrating on images.

*Tyrla:* Readied or delayed action?

*Hydra:* The hydra steps into the shallower water persuing the Chuul. It gets into range to attack the closest one, and lands a hit vs. the images AC. Larian is concentrating, so the image can attempt to mimick the fighting, but the hydra gets one will save. The hydra fails the save and continues to believe the images.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 10, 2007)

Larian continues to concentrate on the images as he makes his way carefully across the bridge.  Hurry, my friends.  I don't know how many more attacks it will take before the beast realizes my deception.
[sblock=ooc] move to L9, maintaining concentration and reacting to attacks.  Move the image the hydra attacked further away from it (to the top of the map, next to the other two.)[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 10, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5
Crocodiles - AC 15 - hp 28/28 - Spot +4 - Listen +4*

Avril glanced at the fallen form of Warren and then at Siobhan that was standing beside her. "It may require both our strength to heal his bad wounds," she said to Siobhan as she bent down and channeled nature's healing energy into Warren. She watched his eyes open as he regained consciousness. Speaking gently, she said, "The danger is still here, just distracted. We'd better get across that bridge and quickly." She glanced towards the hydra so that Warren could see what she was talking about and then helped the halfling to get feet. "Let's go!" she said as she took Warren's pace and headed back to the bridge. _Spirits protect us!_

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* The crocodiles pursue and continue to attack the hydra (Bite +8, 1d8+9). How many are there, BTW? Scarlet continues to defend Larian (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10), moving with him as he moves. Avril casts Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+5) on Warren and then waits for him to get to his feet, and then joins him in racing across the bridge.

Crocodile, Medium Animal, hp 28, Spd 20 ft. Swim 30 ft., AC 15, Bite +8 melee (1d8+9) or tail slap +8 melee (1d12+9), SA Improved Grab (Bite), SQ Hold Breath, Low-light Vision, Fort +8, Refl +4, Will +2, Str 23, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2, Hide +7, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +14

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (1d3 Crocodiles, 4 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Once her dwarven compatriot began to move, Tyrla started forward as well- until the others began to attack, she knew her own bolts wouldn't be enough to bring the creature down.   She made her way quickly across the span- just in case there was anything else lurking in the water.

OOC: Delayed- once Gurguannin moves, she will move as well, double move to L7.  Once across, she will stay on the walkway, ready to provide covering fire/distraction.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 11, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

Once Warren regains consciousness, he'll wait a moment (until after Siobhan's turn), stand up, and move 20 feet to the right, map-wise (east I think), focusing for a moment as he goes to initiate his Child of Shadow stance anew.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: I think I may be a round behind, with the late action last round- this is for the next round worth of moves, whenever her turn comes up.

IC: Tyrla stayed standing on the walkway, waiting for the others to make their way across the bridge- Warren seemed to be not dead, which was definitely to the good, but the hydra was still far too lively.  She kept her hand aimed in the creature's direction, ready to draw upon her arcane resources if that proved necessary.

OOC 2: Ready action to fire an eldritch blast if either Gurguannin moves in to attack, or the hydra turns to attack the party instead of its illusory prey.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 12, 2007)

Gurguannin moves away from the hydra, moving N-NW. If it looks as if the hydra keeps on following the Chuuls, he'll back off, if not he'll start firing arrows and moving, to lure the hydra away from his companions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

The first primary thing I've done is roll the Hydra's will saves for the next round (I'm under the assumption that's the main weakness to this plan) but despite hitting it with all of his heads, the Hydra didn't make a single save (low modifier and low rolls) so I'll assume you all can escape from combat and head north from the river a reasonable amount.

Everyone recieves 250 xp for the encounter.

Avril healed Warren for 18 hp. I'm not sure what level of heal Siobhan plans to use.

Now that your back on the road, it's only a little bit more to Vraath Keep.

Take whatever time you want to heal Warren up and make any other quick changes, then I'll assume you continue.

*When you continue*

_Looming out of the shadowy woods ahead is a haunting sight-a ruined keep. The old castle sits on a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpes of a broken tower between the trees. A moss-covered stone at the side of the road you're following marks a footpath that looks like it leeds up to the keep._

Jorr points out, *"It looks like there's some human-sized tracks and some wolf tracks along the trail. We may have lucked out. Could be the goblins. Now, we can either take this trail, about 5 minutes straight up, or if you think we should stay off it we can go up the hillside, but that'll take four times as long."*


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 12, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 12, 2007)

Larian listens intently to Jorr's report, then replies, It might be best to avoid alerting them to our presence before absolutely necessary.  We may choose to make a dramatic entrance once we comprehend the extent of our opposition, but for now, let's maintain a low profile.

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

_The old keep is in very poor repair. The gatehouse is partially collapsed, as is a section of the wall to the south. A small wooden building sits next to the remains of a long-abandoned garden in front of the structure. The walls surrounding the keep are about fifteen feet high, with a two-story tower looming in the southwest corner of the courtyard within. Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of the two watch towers, and a massive humanoid skeleton slumps amid the ruins of the northern one. This skeleton still wears tattered fragments of hide armor, and a large club lies next to one of it's bony arms._

Your arriving at roughly five pm. If you have a ration you should probably tick it off about now. 

There is a thin plume of smoke rising from the southern section of the keep. Above, a sickly greenish-yellow light flickers inside the second floor of the ruined tower, and the faint sound of eerie moaning can be heard from within.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 13, 2007)

"I guess it is safe to say that this place is inhabited," Tyrla said quietly, as the party surveyed the keep from the shelter of the tree line.  "I don't suppose any of you are up to a little scouting- perhaps we can fall back a bit, then attack with the light of a new day- I'd imagine most of the beasties in there can see in the dark..."


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 13, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

With relief evident on her face Avril passed by Scarlet and gave the dog a friendly pat as she dashed across the bridge away from the hydra, the chuul, and her crocodiles. "Nicely done," she complimented Larian, before continuing to put some distance between them and the hydra. Her magic, combined with Siobhan's, had managed to get Warren well on his feet, although that was going to be pretty much the extent of her powerful healing for the day.

Once they reached the keep, Avril remained quiet while she tried to listen for anything that might reveal the nature of their intruders. She didn't like the sound of the occupants in any case. Turning to Tyrla, she said, "You're right. It's occupied, but I'd rather not take this place by night. It'll be much easier to come first thing in the morning when we're fresh and can hopefully catch them while they're sleeping. I might do a little scouting myself as an owl before the night is out. Let's hope they don't have any shot-happy archers up there or something worse. Hopefully an owl won't cause any undue attention."

She turned to Jorr. "What kind of owls do you find here in the Witchwood? Best not draw too much attention to myself if I'm going to scout." She briefly looked at Scarlet and the two horses. Both would need her attention when she got back. "Larian, will you look after Scarlet while I'm gone?" And then, giving enough time for objection, she turned into the shape of an owl, and headed into the night.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* What did Jorr do while we were fighting the hydra? Is he a combattent? Also, Listen +11 and Spot +11 while they're near the keep, and while she's flying around as an owl. Trying to get an idea of the type and number of creatures around the keep. Won't land anywhere, merely flying about and taking her time. She'll pass by once, wait a few minutes before heading back again. This is a quick reconnaisance, not a detailed investigation. She doesn't want something nasty happening to her.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Owl, 5 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 13, 2007)

Larian smiles and nods in response to Avril's question.  Of course I'll keep an eye on her.  She's certainly done the same for me in the past.  He then takes another look at the keep, thoughtfully considering everyone's concerns.  Jorr mentioned wolf tracks.  Doesn't that make it less likely that we'll be able to remain hidden during their hunting time?  While I'm always in favor of caution, wouldn't we rather head in and take them out now, rather than having them come across us in the middle of the night?  We still have a few hours before it gets truly dark.

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2007)

"*Best we wait 'till the scouts come back before we decide, lads. There'll be plenty slaughter in the days to come, it can wait another thirty minutes or so*." The dwarf says. He readies his bow and axe, and waits patiently but alert untill the birdie returns.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren is silent for a while after the hydra fight, thinking and wondering what might spring out of the marshes or woods next.  He figures Avril's decision to scout the building in animal form is sound, so he doesn't offer to scout it out himself.  He'd rather see how Avril fares at scouting the place out first.


_(ooc: Just been waiting to see if/how much Siobhan was going to heal Warren, and what the others were planning to do next.  Warren's at 15/33 HP after Avril's healing earlier.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2007)

> OOC: What did Jorr do while we were fighting the hydra? Is he a combattent?




Jorr is a noncombatant unless threatened or asked specifically to get involved. Otherwise he just opts to "Leave it to the professionals."



> Also, Listen +11 and Spot +11 while they're near the keep, and while she's flying around as an owl. Trying to get an idea of the type and number of creatures around the keep. Won't land anywhere, merely flying about and taking her time. She'll pass by once, wait a few minutes before heading back again. This is a quick reconnaisance, not a detailed investigation. She doesn't want something nasty happening to her.










The main road leads into the ruined gaithouse (1). _The keep's gatehouse has seen better days. The watchtowers to either side have partially collapsed, and several large boulders lie strewn about. The decayed remains of two sets of large wooden gates lie in a heap on the ground._

Just outside, along the path, is a small shack (2). _A small wooden shack sits to the east of the keep itself, near an overgrown patch of weeds that might have once been a fine garden._

The north and south watch towers flank the entrance path. (4) and (5). These are currently in ruins and devoid of occupants.

The center of the fort is a large open courtyard strewn with large boulders. (3). _The courtyard of hard-packed earth has an eerie air of desolation. Jagged boulders embedded in the ground seem to have been dropped here, or thrown from a great distance; many of the walls bear large dents and cracks where these boulders might have once struck. Two massive skeletons lie at opposite ends of the courtyard, one propped up by the watchtower and the other sprawled at the far end by a building that could be a stable. To the south, where a section of the keeps outer wall has collapsed, a third giant skeleton lies partially buried in rubble._

A thatch roof covers the building to the north inside the courtyard. The building to the south-east has a large hole in it's side facing into the courtyard, however you would need to get close to see what's inside. The building to the south (except the tower) is covered by a thatch roof with two large holes cut through it, but you can't see inside without getting closer. From both of these holes smoke seems to be drifting up out of the building.

The tower's upper level has a strange sight. (11). _The roof of this circular chamber has partially collapsed to the southeast. Massive timbers slump against the floor, fallen from the rafters above. A huge gap in the tower's east wall allows a brisk breeze into the chamber, which has four windows in the remaining walls. Three large boulders lie on the floor amid a halo of fractures and cracks.

Mounted about ten feet from the hole in the wall is what looks like a humanoid figure, lashed to a framework of wooden beams, arms upraised. A glow from beneath illuminates the figure in a pale light. The reek of rotting flesh fills the area._


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 16, 2007)

While they've been waiting for the scouts to come back, Siobhan goes over to Warren, and casts Cure Moderate Wounds, healing the halfling for 15 points of damage.

[sblock=spells]Prepared spells: Orisons - Light, Guidance, Detect magicx2, Create Water.; 1st level - Bless, Comprehend Laguages, Divine Favor, Magic Weapon; 2nd level -   Aid; 3rd level - Dispel magic, Searing Light.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tyrla tried not to fret terribly as the reconnaisance went on.  The fact that they had left the hydra behind galled her, and she hoped that this battle (for she was sure a fight lay in store) would go better.  Almost reflexively, she curled and gestured with her gloved right hand, as if the destructive power could not wait to get out.

(Once we get our scouting report)
"So what say you all?  Do we attack now, or wait for morning?  Do you need daylight, or a night's rest for recharging your powers?  I need neither, but I would have us all as ready as we can be, for this might be tough- it seems like something has set up quite a cozy roost here."


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 17, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril's owl form returned to the others, and she quickly shifted back to her normal tiny, freckle-faced self. She righted her clothing and armorment once she was done, and it took her the better part of minute to get the owl out of her system. "That was worth it," she started, before explaining in brief terms to her allies the nature and layout of the keep. "It's definitely occupied, although that much was obvious. Unfortunately I couldn't quite glimpse anything on the interior, or hear anything that would give away the nature of the occupants. Judging by what I saw on the tower, I'd think they weren't friendly."

"One useful thing, though," she continued, "is the fact that I didn't see a single guard anywhere in the keep, and we now know exactly what the keep looks like. The main entrance seems as good a place as any to go in, unless we can somehow get in over the northern wall and attack from the roof. Most of the sounds and the smoke seems to be coming from the south-east corner, right next to the gate. If we go in through there, we can catch them quickly and by surprise."

She turned to Tyrla, "I was thinking about going in in the morning, but I'd rather not give away the element of surprise while we have it. Let's prepare ourselves, and cross in through the main gate. If we can separate those inside by luring some out and shutting the door on the others we might have an easy fight. Warren is ideally suited for that, unless somebody else can go while invisible. Either way, I think we should attack now. We move closer, prepare ourselves, and then go through the main gain. Try and lure some of those inside out, check if they're hostile, and divide their numbers if they're not. If things go wrong, we can use the main path for escape."



[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

None

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 17, 2007)

Larian nods at much of what Avril says, but holds up a cautious hand at the mention of drawing attention.  While I'm fully in favor of luring hostiles out, doesn't that run the risk of having all potential threats attack us at once?  Even if we close the door, the keep you describe isn't without alternate exits for  those with proper motivation.  I feel that it might be better to attempt to infiltrate the buildings one at a time, in order to divide the enemy where possible.

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 17, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Hmmm," she said with a frown, "You might be right. The place is pretty busted up, I'll give you that. Didn't they say giants used to live here?" She shook her head. "Nevermind. It's not important. I guess we'll just have to approach and use every opportunity to divide them if possible. I'd rather not split our forces to do so though. We're more effective in a group. But, if they have magic, we should keep apart and avoid getting caught in more expansive magic."

She frowned again, her freckled face making her look angry. "Are we agreed then that we take the keep now? And fight, should the inhabitants turn out to be hostile? And, if they are, we should stay sharp and think clearly about dividing their numbers and fighting to our advantage." She looked at her companions. She didn't want to drag them into something they didn't want to do.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

None

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

*OOC:* Since it was mentioned in passing, as far as crumbling castle walls go, these ones look fairly easy to climb. They are still in massive disrepair.

*Jorr:* *"This isn't a giants keep. A long time ago there was some group that was based out here. Sometime between when the Dwarves were all over the vale and now. These humans fought a war against the giants. As far as I can tell it looks like they lost it."*


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 18, 2007)

I would definitely concur that it would be advantageous to engage any enemy forces piecemeal.  However, please remember that if we separate to avoid enemy spellcasting, we will also be effectively limiting our own, my haste spell, for example.  While we're thinking strategy, would it be possible to scale the walls and come at them from the tower room, rather than walking through the front door?
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 18, 2007)

"I've no gift for climbing," Tyrla replied to Larian's suggestion.  "I'll agree, we ought to hit them tonight, I guess.  Perhaps tomorrow would see them reinforced anyway.  Do we have any means to enhance the stealth of our approach, or to damage or detain the enemy if there turn out to be more of them than we can handle?"


----------



## Zoycitenega (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll warn you, I'm no great sneaker; my armor clanks enough to wake an army of drunk hobgobs.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 18, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 22 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril listened to her allies speak. She'd always appreciated Larian's comments, and now she was learning to appreciate those of her allies too. Warren was unusually quiet after his injury and one could say near-death encounter, which was unusual for him. She'd hoped he would have something to add regarding sneaking into the keep.

"I'd thought about the roof on the north, but my concern was that if we ran into a tight spot up there, we might not be able to get away quickly. And, if we were caught up there, we'd need to fight a battle from range. Of course, I'd always prefer to have Scarlet with me." She ruffled the dog's fur. "Some of us," she nodded in Siobhan's direction, "might not be very suitable for climbing."

"Laria, I have nothing I can use for stealth, and you know that Scarlet does most of my fighting for me. I will spend much preparation on her. She's good in battle if I support her." She paused for a moment. "It looks like the front door it is. We can't use cover of darkness so we'd best be quick to the entrance. In and take any hostile creatures out quickly. We'll hopefully get some cover from that shack near the entrance." She looked around. "Are we agreed? I can't think of anything that is safer for all of us."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

None

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Barkskin, Bear's Endurance, Cat's Grace
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 18, 2007)

Larian nodded his agreement.  That seems to be the most acceptable solution.  Let us endeavour to maintain a cohesive battle plan, in spite of the chaos that is sure to erupt.  Remember, it might be a good idea to keep us all close until I can hasten your movements. Avril, would you like me to make you impossible for an enemies to see, so that you can summon allies in relative safety, or should I save that for Warren in a time of need?  Friend dwarf, how would you feel about being enlarged? 
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 19, 2007)

"I am ready as well," Tyrla said after a few moments- her only apparent preparations were another repetition of the not-quite-spellcasting she had used several times already that day.  "Perhaps as we approach, one of our scouts might make sure that small cottage is empty- I'd hate to be hit from behind as we move in.  And if we are overrun once we're inside, maybe we might fall back to the gate to regroup, where we can make some semblance of a line, rather than fleeing into open ground where we might be encircled for good- Mayhap, Avril, if you have that spell of entanglement that was so effective at the farmhouse, we might use it to provide an obstacle if we must flee..."

OOC: Reinvoke See the Unseen- otherwise ready.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 30/33, AC 23*

Warren finally speaks up, saying *"I agree with Avril's and Tyrla's suggestions.  I'll check the small building first, then signal the rest of you to follow, and I'll scout out the entrance before everyone else goes in.  We'll go around to the side, around the small building and over to the hole in the wall.  You noisier folks can stay a good sixty or eighty feet away until I give a signal to approach."*

After a moment's pause, he continues, *"Once I check in there to see if anything dangerous might be in the larger building with a hole in it, we can enter the building where the smoke's coming from, and attack any goblinoids or other monsters inside.  I and perhaps someone else decent at climbing, and not too noisy, can try jumping down from the thatched roof, surprising them from above, while the noisier folks come around through the hole in the outer wall and kick in the door, after my signal."*

*"After we deal with anyone in that room, we'll probably have lost the element of surprise against anything else in the keep, so we should take that moment to patch ourselves up if needed before rushing the next building, with the hole in its side.  Unless there's nothing much in there, in which case I'll just take care of it myself before giving you all the signal to attack the smoke-building.  After that place we can attack the building along the northern side of the keep, before going back to strike at any foes in the watchtowers or the corner-tower.  That place should probably be checked last."*

*"The way I figure it, the three big skeletons are probably from giants that tried to raid the place long ago, chucked boulders at the rear-corner tower, busted in through the gate and the southern wall in a two-pronged attack, and then were finally dispatched by the defenders inside.  The place was probably abandoned after all the damage and casualties the giants inflicted before finally meeting their own end.  But I'm leery of necromancy being afoot.....that figure in the tower, from Avril's description, gives me the jitters.  We may find the giant skeletons, or the thing upstairs, to be some kind of undead, so be prepared to deal with that when we make our assault."*

After another brief pause, he adds *"A few last things to say.....  Do any of you know anything particular 'bout skeletal undead critters or fleshy undead critters?  Cuz if you do, let us know anything ya can about their strengths, weaknesses, or wierd powers, 'kay?  Before we go charging in and they rise up to pummel us and steal our souls or somethin' like that.  Also, I'd be keen on that invisibility spell of yours, Larian, for my scouting.  If I'm invisible, I'll chuck a pebble off to the side of the group as my signal to move in for the attack.  Needless to say, but if giant skeletons start to rise up as soon as I get there, I expect ya to do so without waitin' for my signal."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2007)

Well that's everyone but our Barbarian. I'm assuming Warren wants to inspect the South-east building first?

Which way are you wanting to approach the building with Warren? You can go in through the door in the southern tower, or thorugh the door inside the keep.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 19, 2007)

Larian waits until they are within sight of the walls of the keep before he casts his spells on Warren, then he adds some advice that he knows his impetuous friend will likely ignore.  Still, he would feel guilty if something happened after he failed to try.  Remember, Warren, this will only last for five minutes or so, so don't wait too long to call us in.  And don't go trying to take care of anything by yourself.  We're a team, and we need to use each other's strengths.  You are a truly formidable warrior, but you are not invincible.  Scout it out, but don't be a hero.  
[sblock=ooc]ooc: I think he was talking about the small building outside the walls of the keep as his first 'target'.

Cast invisibility on Warren.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray, Enlarge Person (Trans.)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry 
Invisibility (Warren)--5 minutes

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left  [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

"*Being bigger? No, I4m fine as it is. Just keep an eye out for me when the rage grips me, so I don't drop dead without realising it. I'll stay with you 'till things get interesting*."

OOC:sorry, work was hell


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 30/33, AC 23*

_(Heading around south and then over to check the door of the tiny building first.  Only going around to the keep itself after checking out that little building.  If there's something in that tiny building, Warren will sneak off to inform the group and let them know to avoid it for now, so that they can still make their attack on the inner keep with the advantage of surprise.

After the little building in the southeast has been checked, Warren will continue around south and up to the hole in the main wall at L-19, keeping a careful eye on the giant skeleton half-buried there, ready to jump back outside if it starts moving while he's walking over it.

He'll check the little building's door for traps and locks first, and pick any locks if needed, to check inside as quietly as he can.  Listening at the door first, of course, before he goes fiddling with it at all.  Then slowly taking a look inside, without opening the door all the way, to see if anything dangerous is inside.  If there is something dangerous-seeming inside, Warren will judge whether or not it's something he can eliminate with a little invisible backstabbing, before deciding what to do.  If he sees no such thing, then he'll move away from the small building and head around to the hole in the keep's main wall.


Then walk carefully over the rubble and take a good look around that section of the courtyard, including a careful look inside the left-side building (the southwest one) through the hole in its wall, without going inside.  If he sees nothing in that southwest building, he'll creep inside the entrance of it to take a better look, listening all the while for signs of danger or movement.

Assuming Warren sees and hears nothing dangerous inside the southwest building, he'll go listen at the door of the southeast building in the keep, then return the way he came, going back outside the keep.  At that point he'll climb the southern wall until he's at the top, then toss a pebble off to the side of the group to signal them.

Once they start approaching, Warren will climb down to the thatched roof of the southeastern building in the keep and ready himself to jump down to it and break through (only jumping down once the rest of the group is about to reach the door).  If the roof doesn't give under his weight where he jumps, Warren will head over to one of the smoke-holes, jump down, grab hold of the edge, and swing in to the side, so as not to land on any firepits or whatnot.


Warren's possibly-relevant skill bonuses for these actions are.....  Balance +11, Climb +5, Disable Device +12, Hide +16, Jump +10, Listen +10, Move Silently +14, Open Locks +14, Search +10, Spot +8, and Tumble +12.  Larian's invisibility spell will add another +20 or +40 I think to the Hide checks, depending on whether or not Warren's moving at any given time.

He will be taking 10 on any checks that he can, but if taking 10 on Climb doesn't get him partway up the wall on the first try, then roll further Climb checks normally.  Naturally, if he falls he'll try Tumbling to lessen the impact.  If he can take 20 on the Search or Open Locks checks, then he will (I can't recall off the top of my head if he can or not).  Warren will be checking for traps at the hole in the south wall and at the tiny building's door.

Warren's carrying all of his own gear once again, and with it his total weight is approximately 55 pounds.  He will have his short sword drawn the hole time, except when climbing, disarming traps, or picking locks, and will draw the short sword again after each of those actions, like just before he jumps down to the roof.  For reference again, his readied maneuvers are Burning Blade, Mighty Throw, Cloak of Deception, Shadow Blade Technique, and Stone Bones.)_


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 19, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Having finally agreed with her allies Avril quickly cast a spell, sharing the power with her companion, Scarlet. She then followed the others to a point where they could watch Warren scout the area, and timed the casting of her next spell with Warren's departure to the keep. Using her rod to enhance its power, she hoped that her protective spell would last longer than the magic that was on Warren. She had one more spell to cast, but the light it would create would likely give away their position, so she held onto that one until the time was right. _Spirits protect us!_

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Cast Barkskin and Extended Cat's Grace and share both spells with Scarlet. Once Warren gives the signal, she'll cast Extended Produce Flame and head towards the keep with Scarlet.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2007)

Warren, as you get close to the shack you inspect it and realize that it is in terrible shape. It could collapse with the slightest motion. Assuming this means you'll avoid the building further, your left to explore the keep. As you approach the building from the southern wall and get close to the doorway you hear nothing particular on the other side. When you do peer inside, your greeted by an unfriendly site.

_What this squat building might once have been used for is unclear. All the furniture has been crushed into rubble, and a large nestlike mound of tree branches, bones, bits and pieces of foul-smelling animal parts, and long thin spikes of some sort of black material fills the northwest corner of the room. A gaping hole in the roof in the northeast corner provides a view of the sky above._

A huge lumbering monster is resting here. The description _eerily_ matches that of the monster Larian described to the party as a Manticore.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 21, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

_(Yeah, Warren would avoid messing with the door of the small building if it looked like it might fall apart or make a lot of noise when opened.  But what building inside the keep does he see the creature in?  The southwest building with a hole in its western wall, or the southeast building with the smoke coming out the roof-holes?)_

Warren decides after taking a peek that the plan may need a bit of adjustment, so he carefully heads back to the group rather than tossing a rock to get their attention.  Once close enough for his allies to hear, Warren tells them of the monster he saw, and asks if they should move in to attack it or not.  Though he's still invisible for now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2007)

Southwest building has the smoke coming out. Southeast building has the big monster of scaryness in it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2007)

"We should strike now, while the beast still sleeps.  I cannot think that it will sleep through the whole fight, or that it will flee.  If we can wound it before it wakes, we may be able to finish it before it can take to the air- it will ruin our surprise against whatever else lairs here, but a beast like that could be a major problem all by itself."  Tyrla's voice does not sound terribly confident, though, and she slowly shakes her head as she speaks,as if wishing the manticore might simply vanish on its own...


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree.  The beast is a major threat, and the rest can be taken care of as we find them.  That doesn't mean that we should expend all of our resources on it, however.  The wolf and goblin tracks around here suggest they are in the keep, too, and something must be keeping the beast from attacking them.  That means a powerful leader, if I know anything about goblins. Larian says, shaking his head in concern.
He quickly opens his scroll case and shuffles through the magical pieces of parchment inside.  I can provide flight to one of our number to keep the beast from flying out of the hole in the roof, and magical protection from its spikes, which should go to that same individual.  It might actually be a good place for my enlarging spell, too, to more effectively block the hole.  Gurguannin, Siobhan, would either of you be willing to play the role of the portcullis?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 21, 2007)

"*If needed, I will do it*." The dwarf says.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 21, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril's heartbeat increased quickly at the prospect of facing a manticore. Warren's quick return and his invisible, disembodied voice hadn't done her heart any favors. Nervousness at the eve of battle never seemed to fade, but these creatures were a scourge on the forest and needed to be destroyed.

"Yes, I agree," Avril chimed in, "We should finish this now. We need to keep that manticore on the ground. If it flies, we might be in trouble as I don't think any of us are ranged specialists and even with Larian's spell I would not send one of us alone against that creature. We hit it hard and quick, and make sure it stays on the ground. Warren, Gurguannin, we'll be counting on you. Scarlet will help, but she's not built for inflicting much damage."

Taking a deep breath, she said, "Let's head out." She quickly used her rod to cast one last spell before heading after the others, bringing Scarlet with her. With fire in her hand she kept all her other belongings stowed, though her wands were within easy reach. Scarlet or one of the others might need their magic.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Cast Extended Product Flame before heading out. She'll keep her wand of Snake's Swiftness to hand, but otherwise stored all her other belongings.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 30/33, AC 23*

When everyone gets closer to the hole in the keep's southern wall, Warren will ask if Larian intends to cast any other pre-battle spells, placing an invisible hand on the mage's left arm so he knows where the halfling is.  Once everyone is ready, Warren creeps ahead into the building with the manticore, as Gurguannin starts flying over to the hole in the roof of the manticore's dwelling.

Warren will creep closer until he can attempt to stab the creature's neck or face with his short sword, quietly executing a Burning Blade maneuver with a short flourish and then striking with his Shadow Blade Technique, lashing out with a burning sword and an illusory second sword of chilling shadows.  He reappears right afterward, of course, as Larian's invisibility spell fades with the attack, and the monster likely rises from its dormancy.....


[sblock=attack]Since I'm using Shadow Blade Technique again, I *rolled the attack* myself on InvisibleCastle.  Attack rolls were 19 and 31 (natural 12 and natural 19), so I choose the 19 to represent Warren's actual sword, and the 31 to represent the shadow-blade (so no critical threat).  So if the 19 hits, he does bonus cold damage from the shadow-blade, but it if misses, then he misses altogether.

The monster is probably caught flat-footed (Warren intends to move in quietly and attack just as Gurguannin is _beginning_ to fly towards the hole in the roof, and before the rest of the group comes clomping forward in their assorted heavy armors and whatnot), so it would be against its flat-footed AC most likely.

I factored in the +2 to-hit for being invisible, but if Larian casts Haste or anything similar beforehand, that'll have to be added in separately to the attack rolls.  I forgot to include Sneak Attack damage with the initial set of rolls, so I *rolled it separately*.

The total damage from Warren's attack is 22, from 11 piercing (7 + 4 sneak attack), 9 fire, and 2 cold.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 22, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian elects to hold the haste, in case the other threats prove significant.  He does, however, cast three spells on the dwarf.  He by reading from his scroll of _Protection from Arrows_.  He then uses his scroll of _Fly_, and finally, just before Gurguannin flys off, he touches his new ally and speaks the phrase, Amplifico, causing the dwarf to loom to the size of an ogre.
[sblock=ooc] Protection from Arrows will provide DR 10/magic against ranged attacks and last 3 hours, or until it absorbs 30 points of damage.
Fly will last for 5 minutes.
Enlarge Person will also last 5 minutes, and will give +2 str, -2 dex, and -1 to both AC and attack, but it gives 10' reach, and ups the size class of Gurguannin's axe. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--Until 10 hours after we left Drellin's Ferry 
Invisibility (Warren)--about 1  minute
Fly (Gurguannin)--5 minutes
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 minutes or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--5 minutes

Rod of Extend--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 22, 2007)

Gurguannin flies to the hole in the roof. He can feel the fire in his heart calling out to him, but maintains a tight grip on his sanity when he sees his foe.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 22, 2007)

The resting (but not sleeping) manticore doesn't seem to care when Warren enters into the room. Warren acts during the surprise round normally, all others are considered "not yet in combat" and are simply moving into their positions during the surprise round. While the manticore technically makes his checks to sense Warren during the surprise round, he doesn't actually act on it at first as he does not suspect anything out of the ordinary. The poor dumb crature is in for quite the suprise.

Warren attacks, his sudden strike ripping right into the throat of the creature. It wakes up in the middle of the process and cries out in a gutteral choking growl. Coughing on it's own blood, the creature stumbles a bit as it tries to make sense of what just happened.

Warren deals his 22 damage. Now normal initiative order.

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16
Manticore 12
Avril 9
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 22, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Larian speaks quietly but urgently to his companions.  Now friends!  Let us support Warren and Gurguannin, but keep your other eye open for possible reinforcements.  He then rushes into the keep and moves close to one of the giant boulders, attempting to use its bulk to shield him from possible attacks.
[sblock=ooc] double move to M:14, specifically keeping an eye out for any movement from doors at N/O:7, and drawing his wand of magic missile.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--48 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--49 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 22, 2007)

Your mage armor probably expired a bit ago (I hadn't been paying attention). The whole trip including going to Jorr's is about 21 miles, and the party as I understand it was moving at 2 miles/hour (slowest members being 20 ft. I believe, as you hadn't planned to have both of them mounted the whole trip), which would put you just over the 10 hours. If you were prepared to re-cast it, go ahead and do so.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 22, 2007)

Prior to casting spells on Gurguannin and thus launching the battle, Larian would have used his pearl of power to recall Mage Armor, and then cast it on himself, but without the rod this time.  Active spells adjusted on last post.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 22, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The battle started. Gurguannin and Warren both covered the ground to the manticore quickly. In her mind's eye she went over the map she's seen as an owl, trying to place the location that Warren had indicated. She turned to Larian. "Scarlet and I will help against the manticore. Somebody needs to stay here and keep watch for any further activity. If something else arrives from that building, then you need to let us know."

Commanding Scarlet to follow her, the duo raced for the door and into the ruined gate house. Avril stopped when she caught sight of the manticore, hurling a ball of flame at the large beast. She commanded Scarlet to attack, hoping Warren would leave her room to do so. "Be careful, Scarlet," she whispered.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to Q13, and hurls a flame from her hand at the manticore (Produce Flame +7 ranged touch, -4 cover, Damage: 1d6+5). Scarlet moves to Q15, attacking the manticore (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10) if Warren leaves room for Scarlet to do so (Bite +6, Damage: 1d6+4). Otherwise, Scarlet moves to Q14, and defends Avril.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 1 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 22, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 30/33, AC 26 fighting defensively, Island of Blades stance*

After his initial strike and reappearance, Warren steps a bit further from the door and assumes a defensive position, while focusing for a moment to send shadowy blades swirling about him......  Then he attempts to strike again, aiming to keep the monster's attention right now moreso than attempt to fight it to the death.  *"Hey ugly, wanna play?"* he sneers.

_(Now as long as Warren and one or more allies are adjacent to the manticore, they are considered to be flanking the manticore)_

[sblock=Attack]Warren takes a 5-foot step southward, and uses a swift action to initiate the Island of Blades stance.  Then he attacks the manticore once with his short sword, fighting defensively.  With his 6 ranks in Tumble, Warren gets +3 dodge AC for -4 to attack rolls for this round.  I'm assuming Gurguannin is not yet in place, most likely, so Warren gets no sneak attack damage unless the manticore still counts as flat-footed.

Warren's attack roll was an 18, for 7 damage, and 5 extra damage if sneak attack applies this round.  *Rolls here*.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 5; HP  30/30; AC 19*

Tyrla had been distracted by something- perhaps too long a lingering glance at the nearly ruined shack outside the keep.  The first sounds of combat reached her ears, dragging her back to more important matters- like the battle that lay ahead.  She tried to make some sense of what was going on, then began to move, ready to unleash an arcane bolt at anything that might threaten them...

OOC: [sblock]If nothing else has shown up by her turn, she'll move into the keep through the main entrance, following Larian to N 14.  If something else has presented itself, or if the manticore has managed to get in the air, she single move to P 12 (just beside the door) and unleash an eldritch blast at the visible target.  Priority list is: enemy caster-types, manticore, enemy archers, enemy melee types.  3d6 damage (+1 inside 30 feet), ranged touch +7 (+8 total at 30 feet or less)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16
Manticore 12
Avril 9
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4

*Warren:* Warren strikes against he Manticore a second time dealing another 12 points of damage.

*Larian:* 

*Manticore:* The manticore finally acts, taking a 5 foot step away from Warren. The creature lets out a visceral howl and whips its tail of spikes at Warren, launching 6 jagged spikes. Most of them are poorly aimed (1, 1, 2, 4, 5 rolled) but one stikes its mark dealing 8 points of damag.e

*Avril:* Avril moves and fires, dealing 9 fire damage. (I adjusted your move slightly since the manticore moved.) Scarlets attack, however, fails to hit.

*Tyrla:* You move into position.

I'll stop there for now. Next update will be at midnight tomorrow. I'm hoping Gurg and Siobhan can give me thier actions before then.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2007)

Gurguannin finally loses the battle to withhold his rage and succumbs to the battlemadness. With a bloodcurling howl he charges.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2007)

Siobhan will move to N13. Gurgannan makes his raging charge from above on the manticore. He lands a hit for 10 points of damage.

The sounds of loud wolves barking comes from the northern building, then everyone hears some curses spoken in goblin coming from the same area.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 26, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 22/33, AC 23, Island of Blades stance*

Warren moves closer after the manticore backs away, approaching to stab at its face with his blade......  With the aid of his menacing shadows, he attempts to pierce the monster's eyes or nostrils and strike at the brain.  He tries to hit hard while focusing his mind for a moment on the sturdy ground and rocks beneath him.  *"Let's take this overgrown pincushion down!  Then we can deal with whatever's making those other noises!"*

[sblock=Attack]Taking a 5-foot step to P-17, and attacking with his Stone Bones maneuver.  Thanks to Island of Blades and his allies threatening the manticore, he gets the benefits of flanking and sneak attack.

Warren's strike with the short sword is made at a total bonus of +12, for 1d4+5+1d6 damage.  If he hits, Warren also gains Damage Reduction 5/adamantine for 1 round from Stone Bones.

Remaining maneuvers ready are Cloak of Deception and Mighty Throw.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2007)

Warrens attack hits, droping the manticore.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 26, 2007)

Well done, my friends, but our battle is not yet completed.  Something stirs in the northern building! Larain hisses toward the Manticore's building.  Tyrla, take cover.  Something's going to burst out of there any second. Larian heeds his own advice and takes moves behind one of the rocks between him and the noises.
[sblock=ooc] Move to N:12, still holding wand of magic missile.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Haste (Trans.)

*Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--47 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--48 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

"The loudest sounds may not be our only foes," Tyrla replied as Larian made his move.  Once the elven wizard had stepped up Tyrla moved to the space he had vacated, her own gaze fixed on the opening in the wall to the southwest- she trusted her other companions would help attend to whatever was making all that noise.

OOC: Once Larian has moved, Tyrla will take a 5-foot step to M 14, keeping an eye on the opening at J 16-17.  If anything appears before her turn, fire an eldritch blast when her initiative comes up, +7 ranged touch, 3d6 damage (both +1 under 30 feet).  If nothing has appeared, ready action to attack anything that shows up later.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 29, 2007)

Through the red mists Gurguannin hears sounds. Wolves. Goblins. Enemies.
He moves towards the sounds and attacks


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 29, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The manticore fell and before the great beast had even stopped breathing, Avril sprinted back towards the door. "Let's regroup outside and quickly," she said, conscious of the sounds coming from the courtyard. What awaited them there was still to be seen, but the knot of nerves in her stomach kept her adrenaline high. "Come, Scarlet!" she commanded, bringing the dog towards her.

She stopped just outside the doorway that had led to the manticore and surveyed the scene around her, hoping to spot some enemies. Bringing Scarlet to the front of her, she commanded the dog to defend her while she hurled balls of flame at any creature that came close to her.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to P12, and hurls a flame from her hand at any enemies she can see when she gets there (Produce Flame +7 ranged touch, Damage: 1d6+5). Scarlet moves to O12, and defends Avril (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 2 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16 <---(starting here)
Worg Riders 14
Avril 9
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4

*Larian:* You move behind the rock for cover. (I'm not sure if you wanted to ready an action based on your statement.)

*Worg Riders:* A mounted goblin rushes up to the double doors and forces them open with his mount and his arms. Another rider bolts past him, scimitar in hand. He gets into range of Larian and makes his attack, but doesn't even get close to a hit.

*Avril:* Scarlet has to be careful to stay out of the worg riders path, but can manage to get into position to attack. Scarlet strikes out but misses. Your flame on the other hand connects, dealing 11 points of fire damage to the rider.

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast lands with great precision and deals enough damage to kill the worg rider in the saddle. His worg is still present though.

*Siobhan:* Charges the Worg, dealing a solid 12 points of damage.

*Gurgunnin:* You find a spot right behind the Worg, catching it unprepared. Your swing connects for 20 damage finishing off the worg.






A deep boastful laugh comes from the building to the south-west. It is then followed by a deep almost feral voice that calls out from inside. "You two, get up. Intruders in the courtyard. Get out there!"


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Larian sees the opportunity to use one of his most potent spells.  More coming, my friends.  You fight well, but let me add some speed to your actions!  He then pulls out a licorice root and his rod of extend, and shouts Celeritas  and his companions find themselves moving a bit faster.
[sblock=ooc] Move action to retrieve rod, then cast haste on however many of the party are within 30' of each other.  Based on the description of action, that would be Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan, and possibly Avril.  If Warren comes within range Larian will target him instead of Avril.
Effects--+1 AC, +1 on attack rolls, +1 Reflex save, +30' speed, an extra attack at full BAB if using full attack action. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy, Fireball
*Spells in effect*
Haste--10 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--46 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--47 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gurguannin lets the power of his Rage consume him, but manages to steer it with the little concious thought that remains. He flies towards the opening in the roof and looks for his enemies on the courtyard, ready to charge them next round.


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 30, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Enemies were on two fronts. Thankfully the first of the worg riders had fallen to their blades and flame, although the second would be here any second now, the double doors enticing its charge into their midst. So far it was going reasonably well - nobody was injured and their surprise had taken down at least one major threat - the manticore. Feeling her muscles speed up at Larian's spell, she smiled. "Thank you, Larian," she said, "Now let's finish this off. Come, Scarlet!" she said.

Together the duo headed towards the sounds coming from the south-west building. Siobhan and Gurguannin could handle that worg and its rider, while the rest of her, including Warren would deal with those in the building. Three of them, by the sounds of it. "Warren," she called, "We need you!" Reaching the cover of a pillar near the entrance, she commanded Scarlet to attack the closest creature to the door, while she herself hurled a ball of flame at the same creature. She and Scarlet would stand their ground her and hold them off.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to L18 and takes cover behind the pillar. She hurls a flame from her hand at the closest enemy she can see in the chamber beyond when she gets there (Produce Flame +8 ranged touch, -4 cover from door or enemies if applicable, Damage: 1d6+5). Scarlet moves towards the closest enemy in the south-west building, and attacks it (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet Bite Attack: +7. Bite Damage: 1d6+4.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 3 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 4 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tyrla fought back the urge to smile as the worg riders realized just how much trouble had entered the keep.  Sensing that the situation to the north was well in hand, she turned to face the opening in the southern wall, ready to deal with whatever threats that ominous voice betokened...

OOC: Staying in the same place, but turn to watch the opening in the south-west building.  Ready action to target anything that shows up from there.  Priority list: obvious casters, missile troops, mounted troops, melee opponents.  Ranged touch +8, damage 3d6+1- range is under 30 feet to the opening (and potential targets).


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 22/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren moves outside the dead manticore's building through the western exit, and dashes over to the southwest building, willing the shadows around him to mask his exact position as he goes.  His blade is ready for more blood, and Warren seeks out his next foe.  A long spine from the manticore protrudes from his left shoulder, but Warren ignores the minor injury for now.  The manticore wasn't as tough as he'd worried, so he's a bit more confident about facing whatever's next.

_(Changing stances to Child of Shadows for the moment, to get 20% concealment from his movement this round.  Moving to square K-17, or as close as he can get this round.  Dunno how much of an obstacle the manticore corpse may or may not be, or if there's anything else in the way.  Speed of 20 feet, so covering up to 40 feet with a double-move.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16 
Worg Rider 14
Avril 9
Hobgoblins 8
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4
Karkillan (minotaur) 1

*Warren:* Warren moves into position. You find yourself looking into a room with numerous enemies. Two armed hobgoblins nearby, two getting their weapons in beds at the opposite end of the room, and a large bull standing on it's hind legs holding a heavy axe. The bull speaks for the group in a heavy feral voice. "I'm glad to see yous little halflings!"

*Larian:* You cast haste, hitting Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan, and Avril. 

*Worg Rider:* Charges out at Gurgunnin hitting him for 6 damage. The worg joins in on the attack, landing a hit for 10 points of damage.

*Avril:* Your flame lands a devastating hit on one of the hobgoblins just inside the room scorching him for 16 points of damage. This one is tough enough to survive that hit, however, and keeps coming. Scarlet moves in to strike the same one and fails to land a hit.

*Hobgoblins:* The two armed hobgoblins fighting side-by-side at the door make thier attacks on Warren. One lands a hit, piercing through the concealment, dealing 6 points of damage. The other two hobgoblins, now with weapons and no-armor, make thier way into the room towards the door in the north. One opens the door and the other gets outside and into the courtyard.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla fires into the doorway at the one that doesn't have cover compared to her position. The blast hits, dealing 13 points of damage.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves up next to Gurgunnin to attack the worg rider that just dealt hit the stalwart barbarian. The hit lands, dealing 10 damage. 

*Gurgunnin:* Gurgunnin's counter-attack against he rider is powerful, and more than enough to crush the rider with 19 more damage. He still has a worg left in front of him.

*Karkillan:* Moves to the north side of the room he's in near the door.






A couple notes for the map. The orange-red bit in the middle of thier room is a fire. The O in the room is a statue of some kind. The minotaur (K) is actually 10 ft. by 10 ft.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 31, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:19 (tch 19, ff 15)--f+2, r+6, w+4*

Seeing the barbarian and cleric taking care of the worg and its rider, Larian moves into position to assist those moving into the building.  He carefully moves across the courtyard until he can see into the room, then tosses a pinch of sulfur and bat guano toward the building and shouts, Incendio.
[sblock=ooc] move to M18, then cast fireball at G:H, 14:15.  That should get three hobgoblins and the minotaur, by my calculation, without hitting any of us.  Damage is 5d6, Reflex DC 17 for half. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
Haste--9 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--45 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--46 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 16/33, AC 23, Island of Blades stance*

Warren calls to the others in the courtyard, *"We could use some help over here!"*  He's looking more than a little wounded now.

As he speaks, Warren shifts his footing and twists the shadows around him, lashing out with his blade at the hobgoblin that Avril burnt.

_(change stances to Island of Blades, so once again any foes he threatens in melee are considered flanked if any allies also threaten them in melee.  Attack with the short sword at +12 for flanking with Scarlet, for 1d4+5+1d6 damage since he gets Sneak Attack while flanking.)_


----------



## Pinotage (Oct 31, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 30/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril had not expected this many creatures within the keep, let alone a powerful minotaur that was clearly going to spell some trouble. For now, though, it meant keeping her allies around and giving Scarlet every opportunity to show her powerful form against the hobgoblins. Calling on the spirits of nature, she spread some healing power into her ally Warren, nearly failing to touch him as Larian's spell exploded in the interior of the chamber. "I've got your back, Warren," she said. "Scarlet, attack!" she called, urging her armored companion into the fight against the hobgoblins.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril casts Cure Light Wounds on Warren (healing 1d8+5). She commands Scarlet to atack the hobgoblin at J16 (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet Bite Attack: +7. Bite Damage: 1d6+4. If the hobgoblin falls to Larian's fireball, Scarlet will enter the building and attack the nearest standing enemy.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 3 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 3 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tyrla could hear the voices of enemies still in the building to the southwest, but the bottleneck in the doorway (and the blast of Larian's spell) gave her confidence that that front was contained for the moment.  Instead she shifted her attention to the remaining foes in the courtyard.  Moving just a bit, she unleashed another arcane bolt, hoping to bring down the remaining worg so Siobhan and Gurguannin could engage the other foes.

OOC: move to O 14, fire an eldritch blast at remaining worg (+8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage).  Obviously, if she is attacked at melee range by the escaped hobgoblins, she will attempt to deal with that threat first.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16 
Worg Rider 14
Avril 9
Hobgoblins 8
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4
Karkillan (minotaur) 1

*Warren:* You attack the hobgoblin and hurt him heavily but he doesn't quite drop (0 hp).

*Larian:* Your fireball crashes into the room, destroying the hobgoblin Warren just set his blade and the one next to him. The hobgoblin near the door is lucky enough to take some degree of cover from the damage. The minotaur is suprised (for lack of a better word) and takes the brunt of the explosion (24 fire damage).

*Worg:* The lone worg, angry and without the rider in control, makes a brutal attack against Gurguannin, landing a critical hit. The bite inflicts 12 points of damage, and the worg tries to pull him down. The stalwart dwarf is at an advantage in this department, however, and maintains his footing.

*Avril:* You heal Warren for 8 points of damage, and scarlet charges in after the wounded hobgoblin dealing 7 points of damage but not dropping it.

*Hobgoblins:* One takes a swing at Scarlet, but completely misses. The other remaining hobgoblin rushes out the door and around the corner after the barbarian, landing a hit for 8 points of damage.

*Tyrla:* Your blast connects with the worg dealing 12 points of damage.

*Siobhan:* Steps back and casts a cure moderate wounds on Gurgunnin healing him for 19 points of damage.

*Gurguannin:* Angry at the worg for even TRYING to take him down, he lets his axe take care of the job Tyrla started with her blast, taking the worg down.

*Karkillan:* "So whatchu wanna do little half-mans-ling? Ooooh puppy!" Karkillan moves around the fire carefully, then takes a swing at Scarlet with his massive axe, landing a devastating blow for 24 points of damage.

[sblock=Larian & Tyrla]You both hear what sounds like deep throaty laughter coming from the top of the tower. You can't be sure what it is, but it sounds distinctly goblin-like, though deeper than usual.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2007)

*Gurguannin, AC 16, HP 31*

Gurguannin howls with laughter at the sight of his fallen foes. His bloodshot eyes focus on the tower, and he runs forward screaming with rage.

OOC : move to K16


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:19 (tch 19, ff 15)--f+2, r+6, w+4*

Larian nods grimly as he sees the devastation wrought by his fireball.  He listens for the laughter he had heard, but decides that the minotaur is the bigger threat.  He calls a warning to his friends, There's something up in the tower.  Take these ones down, but be prepared for more,  then he steps up and fires a line of burning light at the bull-headed brute.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step to M17, or wherever else will give Larian a clear line to the minotaur, then cast Scorching Ray, ranged touch at +6, dealing 4d6 points of damage.  If he has his move action left, he'll put the rod of extend back in his bag.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
Haste--8 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--44 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--45 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33, AC 23, Island of Blades stance*

Warren does a little flourish and fades from sight, dashing over to the minotaur and planting his blade in the creature's guts, then reappearing in front of the minotaur.  *"I think, I'm going to show you what your own guts look like, before you die..."*

[sblock=Attack]Initiating Cloak of Deception to turn invisible, moving to space I-15, and attacking.  With invisibility and sneak attack, he strikes at +12 to hit, for 1d4+5+1d6 damage.  Reappears at the end of his turn.

Only remaining maneuver ready is Mighty Throw.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

*Warren:* Your attack lands, dealing 11 more damage to the minotaur and completely catching him unaware.

*Larian:* Your scorching ray also lands, dealing 17 points of damage against he minotaur and killing him outright.

The laughter from above becomes loud enough that everyone can hear, but only Gurguannin, Siobhan, Avril, Tyrla, and Larian can see the culprit above. 

[sblock=Koth]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

A bugbear stands at the open edge of the tower above, both hands free. He cackles with glee and points a finger at Gurguannin and Siobhan. *"So this is the group that killed Zarr and Uth-lar? You don't look so tough from up here!"*

With that, his fingers crackle with arcane energy and the tip warms into a bolt of lightning streeming down against the dwarf and cleric. Both fail their reflex saves and are hit for 22 points of electricity damage from the lightning.

*"Who would have thought you would come to me?"*





Note that the big K should be dead. I forgot to remove him. Also note that I drew a small curved line to represent the facing of the stairs, so you can easily tell which direction you go up them and where you come out. Koth is the red K, he's on the second floor, so you would have to open the door to the tower, then go up the stairs to approach him (not to mention he's out of site of those in the room).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 1, 2007)

From within the shadowed hood of her cloak, Tyrla gave a fierce smile.  Their true foe here had been forced to reveal himself- that meant they were winning, and the end was in sight.  The deadly arc of electricity was a bit troubling, but not frightening (not yet, anyway).  Stepping forward for a clear line of sight, she extended her own hand and fired a return blast of arcane power.

OOC: Luckily, we don't need to close to hurt him- some of us just need to see him.  Tyrla will take a 5-foot step to N 14, then fire an eldritch spear at the bugbear (+7 ranged touch, 3d6 damage, 250 foot range).  I don't think it will hurt him more than the flying, enraged barbarian dwarf, but you never know.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 2, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 46/46 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 14/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Scarlet!" she cried as the large minotaur cleaved into her armored ally with its massive weapon. She could feel the pain of the blow herself, see the anguish and fear in Scarlet's eyes. Thankfully Warren and Larian combined managed to bring the large creature down, and Avril dashed into the room to see Scarlet still frantically fighting, loyal in obedience despite the pain.

"Hang in there, Scarlet," she said softly, using a sprig of holly to call forth nature's power and the endurance of the bear. She let the magic touch both herself and Scarlet, bolstering her for the time being, so she would survive the battle against the hobgoblin. Tyrla and hopefully Gurguannin would deal with the spellcaster and its powerful magic. _What is going on here?_ The more she saw the power and preparedness of the hobgoblins and goblins in the area, the more she feared something big was going to happen.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to J17 and casts Bear's Endurance on herself, using Companion Spellbond to share it with Scarlet at range. She commands Scarlet to atack the hobgoblin at I12 (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet get two bite attacks due to Haste. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +7/+7. Bite Damage: 1d6+4 each. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 3 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 2 rounds)
Bear's Endurance (Avril, Scarlet, 5 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16 
Koth 15
Avril 9
Hobgoblin 8
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5
Gurguannin 4

*Avril:* You get off your bears endurance and Scarlet attacks the hobgoblin, critting once and hitting once, dropping him.

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast hits Koth for 11 points of damage.

*Hobgoblin:* He makes another attack against the dwarf, but fails to land a hit.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan uses up a 3rd level spell slot to try to help Gurguannin out, then runs for cover. The spell heals for 18 points of damage. (Funny, got more on he previous heal due to better dice.)

*Gurguannin:* Seeing the bugbear throw down lightning was probably enough to get you to change your action to going afte him (I would think at least). The hobgoblin that was right next to you attempts to intervene with a swing on his attack of opportunity, but misses. You charge through the air, reaching the bugbear in the tower and give a swing, but your blow lands awkwardly (natural 1).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 2, 2007)

Larian steps back to get a better view of the hobgoblin, and then points the wand in his hand and hisses a sharp sylable.  The wand pulses two times, launching a glowing ball of blue light each time.  The missiles fly straight at the hobgoblin, slamming into him.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step to M16, then activate the wand of magic missile, 2d4+2 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Scorching Ray, Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
Haste--8 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--44 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--45 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tyrla's grin did not fade, as her bolt struck true and as the enraged dwarf surged through the air towards their foe.  Still, she knew they were not done yet.  She extended her arm again, seeking another target...

OOC: If Koth is still in sight, target him again with an eldritch spear (+7 touch, 3d6 damage).  If he is out of LOS, target the remaining hobgoblin instead, moving as needed to either get a clear line of sight (if he runs) or to get out of melee (if he closes).


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Once the minotaur is down, Warren mutters a quick *"Thanks Avril..."* as he heads for the tower's door, opening it up to see inside, and particularly to see if he can climb or run upstairs to reach whoever's making noise up there.  As he goes, Warren wills the shadows around him to shift into a concealing cloak, just in case someone tries shooting him unawares.

_(just a move to the door and another move action probably to open it, changing stances to Child of Shadows just before moving)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2007)

*Warren:* Moves to and opens the door.

*Larian:* Fires the wand at the lone unarmored hobgoblin hitting him for 5 damage.

*Koth:* *"What in the six dragons!?!"* He seems astounded by the miraculous flying dwarven barbarian. Not so astounded that he doesn't try to fend him off, however. Koth takes a 5 foot step back (putting him out of line of site of those of you below) and points his finger at the dwarf and lets loose a ray of enfeeblement. The ray hits, and reduces Gurguannin's strength by 7.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 3, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 46/46 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 14/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

With the threats on the lower level dispatched off, only the creature on the upper tower level remained. Warren, it seemed had the right idea, and while she was in no real way capable of assisting him much in the coming battle, she would see what she could do. She watched as her ally halfling opened the door, and then decided to follow him up the stairs. She moved to his side, conscious of Scarlet's hurt. She decided she was not prepared to risk Scarlet's life on this. Another brutal attack like that bolt of lightning or something else nasty and Scarlet's life would be at an end. "Stay, girl," she commanded, as she drew near to Warren. With one wand in her hand and a flaming ball of fire in the other, she would assist Warren where she could.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to stand beside Warren, ready to follow him up the stairs at his pace. She has her wand of Snake's Swiftness ready in one hand. She commands Scarlet to stay in place (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 3 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 1 round)
Bear's Endurance (Avril, Scarlet, 5 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2007)

Avril moves.

The hobgoblin moves to Tyrla and takes a swing, connecting, dealing 9 points of damage.

Tyrla takes a 5 ft. step. Tyrla then fires her blast at point blank range, but doesn't connect with a shot.

Thats a short update for now. I'll figure out Siobhan, Gurg after a bit. Larian and Warren are also free to post their next actions.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 3, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:19 (tch 19, ff 15)--f+2, r+6, w+4*

His preferred target out of view, Larian moves toward the middle of the courtyard and gestures toward the remaining hobgoblin, shouting Ustolo!  A bright red, shimmering hot ray of light flies from his hand.
[sblock=ooc] Move to where the hobo has no cover from Tyrla (I'm not entirely sure where that would be...) then cast scorching ray.  Ranged touch attack +6, for 4d6 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, True Srike, Color Spray
2-Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
Haste--7 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--43 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--44 rounds
*
Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 4, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Hearing the druid follow, Warren quietly says *"Try to keep quiet on the way up..."* and starts to creep inside and upward, staying low to the ground or stairs as he ascends.

_(OOC: Double move at half speed upstairs, 20 feet max, hiding and moving silently at no penalty due to keeping his pace slow, Hide +16 and Move Silently +14.  Warren wants to catch any nasties by surprise if he can, so he won't just dash upward full-speed.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Larian 16 
Koth 15         <-Ending Here
Avril 9
Hobgoblin 8
Tyrla 7
Siobhan 5       <-Starting Here
Gurguannin 4

*Siobhan:* Knowing that she needs to get up the tower to help the barbarian again, Siobhan moves up to Warren then casts aid on the halfling (+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects and 11 temporary hit points).

*Gurguannin:* His strength softened but not yet out of the fight, he gives Koth a good swing. His axe blow bounces off the creatures protective magic.

*Warren:* Warren quietly moves up the stairs, attempting to use the concealment of the ghost decoy set up on the upper floor of the tower.

*Larian:* You move into the courtyard and fire your ray at the hobgoblin (previously injurred by your magic missiles). The ray connects, dealing 12 points of fire damage. The hobgoblin doesn't drop from this.

*Koth:* *"Hah! It appears your blows have weakened dwarf! I'd like to let you know that I've personally killed many of your kind in the Wyrmsmokes."* Koth then steps out of melee range, holds up a small wand, and fires a burst of magical darts into Gurguannin hitting him for 10 points of damage.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 5; HP  21/30; AC 19*

Tyrla eyed the hobgoblin warily- the creature had taken a fair amount of damage but didn't seem terribly injured.  Perhaps the beast was a tougher opponent than they had guessed- still, he was alone down here...

OOC: Tyrla will continue to attack the remaining hobgoblin, but her exact action depends on his move for the round.  If it closes with her, 5-foot step away and use eldritch blast.  If it tries to engage Larian, move to someplace with a clear line of fire and attack with eldritch blast.  If it tries to flee, pursue until it is in range, then attack with eldritch blast- we don't want it running off to tell anyone about the slaughter here.  Eldritch blast +7 vs. touch AC/3d6 (+8 touch/3d6+1 inside 30 feet)


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 5, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 46/46 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 14/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Warren snuck up the stairs and it was immediatly evident to Avril what his intention was - to sneak up the stairs, and catch the spellcaster off guard. Recognising this, she gave him a moment to get ahead of her, before matching her pace with his and following him up the stairs. She motioned for Siobhan to remain below for now, conscious that the cleric's armor would spoil any opportunity Warren had of sneaking up on the spellcaster. Siobhan would come, but she would need to keep her distance as well.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril follows Warren up the stairs, but keeps her distance so as not to spoil his chances of sneaking up on the creature on the tower. She'll remain 30 ft. behind Warren. Scarlet remains where she is.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 3 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 5 rounds)
Bear's Endurance (Avril, Scarlet, 5 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17 <-Ending Here
Avril
Siobhan
Larian 16 
Koth 15 
Hobgoblin 8 <-Starting Here
Tyrla 7
Gurguannin 4

I'm having Avril and Siobhan delay since they are both effectively waiting on Warren.

*Hobgoblin:* Sir brave hobgoblin keeps his attack on Tyrla. He grunts something in goblin about mages. He's lucky, landing yet another hit, and once again for 9 points of damage.

*Tyrla:* The hobgoblins luck runs out as you step to the side and unleash another blast. This one strikes for 16 points of damage and drops him.

*Gurguannin:* Hanging onto his rage, Gurguannin lashes out again in an attempt to harm the sorcerer. He misses yet again against the magical barriers the bugbear has up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2007)

By the way I just checked and this round will be the last one where Gurguannin is raged. He is currently at 21 hp as well.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2007)

Larian sees the last hobgoblin go down and is determined ton help his dwarven ally with the spellcaster.  He rushes into the building and up the stairs, pausing only to incant the word veriferito and make an arcane gesture over his right arm with his left.
[sblock=ooc] move as close as his hastened 60' of movement can, and cast true strike on himself.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
2-Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
True Strike--until end of next turn
Haste--6 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--42 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--45 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33(35/33), AC 23, Aid, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren, of course, continues sneaking upstairs, staying low and double-moving at half speed (so moving 20 feet this round).  He will continue doing so until he gets within 10 feet of the top of the stairs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2007)

Your 10 feet away from him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2007)

After this round's movement?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2007)

No. Right now. You are the W on the map, Koth is the K. There's a 5 foot gap between you and him. He's in the square 10 feet away.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 5; HP  12/30; AC 19*

Tyrla took a deep breath as the hobgoblin finaly fell.  She could still hear that something was going on up in the tower, but she needed to attend to her own injuries before she joined _that_ fight...  Rummaging in her Haversack, she found one of the healing potion and drank it down- trying to maintain some watch over the hopefully still empty courtyard.

OOC: Find and drink CLW potion


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 6, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33(35/33), AC 23, Aid, Island of Blades stance*

_(Ah.  OK then.....)_

Warren decides he's close enough, and dashes over to the large humanoid, spinning around as he moves the shadows around him and uses his agility to try sending the bugbear hurtling down the stairs.....  As he tries to send the bugbear tumbling down, he calls *"Incoming!"*

[sblock=ooc]Moving up to space D-20, changing stances to Island of Blades for flanking, and initiating the Mighty Throw maneuver.

To throw the bugbear down the stairs, into space F-20, where he will land prone and hopefully proceed to tumble down the rest of the way....    Would've thrown him out onto the ground of the courtyard below, but Gurguannin's movements put the bugbear further from the edge....  

Melee touch attack +7, possibly against his flat-footed AC if he hasn't noticed Warren's approach beforehand, Dexterity check for tripping with Mighty Throw is at +8 total, to be opposed by the bugbear's Strength or Dexterity check.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 6, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 46/46 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 14/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

When Warren disappeared up the steps, Avril used her magically enhanced speed to follow up the stairs. If the sounds of her footsteps could distract the creature up there from Warren's quiet movements, then he should have a chance. Flame in hand she dashed up the stairs, reaching a point where she could spy the large creature from the stairs. Then she hurled a ball of flame at him, and pulled her hand back, ready to follow that one up with several more.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves 60 ft. up the stairs and hurls a flame from her palm at the spellcaster. Produce Flame Ranged Touch: +8. Damage: 1d6+5. Scarlet remains where she is.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 4 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 4 rounds)
Bear's Endurance (Avril, Scarlet, 5 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Warren 17
Avril
Siobhan
Larian 16 
Koth 15 
Tyrla 7
Gurguannin 4

*Warren:* Your touch attack connects, and you try to throw Koth. Your ability check result is 18 and Koth's is at 21, so you nearly uproot him but he holds his ground. 

*Avril:* You move into line of sight and fire your flame into the sorcerer, landing a hit for 6 points of damage.

*Siobhan:* Runs up the stairs and defensively casts (28 concentration check) a cure minor wounds on Gurguannin healing him for 13 points of damage.

*Larian:* Larian gets up the stairs but is still out of Koth's line of sight, now prepared with true strike.

*Koth:* *"Like rats out of a goblin's skull!"* Koth curses. He then takes a 5 foot step and casts his lightning bolt spell (he has no concentration so he does not try to cast defensively) provoking an attack from Gurguannin. Gurguannin is more than a little unlucky (4 rolled) and misses the golden opportunity to interrupt the sorcerer. With that a bolt of lightning manifests in the small cramped room striking Gurguannin, Avril, Siobhan, and Warren. Everyone but Gurguannin makes their saves. The lightning bolt deals twenty points of electricity damage to Gurguannin and 10 to everyone else struck. Warren evades completely.

*Tyrla:* You drink your potion, restoring 2 hit points.

*Gurguannin:* The dwarven barbarian is going to take his attack, but misses. Gurguannin takes his chances and flees down the steps with the rest of his action (provoking an attack, but Koth doesn't threaten currently). His rage ends, and after everything he's at 4 remaining hit points.*

*For a second I thought we were using action points and used one with Gurguannin to get his hit up into the right range, but now I recall were not using them in this game so he does not hit.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--HP: 25--AC:18 (tch 18, ff 14)--f+2, r+5, w+4*

Hearing the lightning blast, and seeing the dwarf run past him, Larian knows the group is in trouble.  He gestures and speaks, Percutio!.  At the word, his hand seems to pulse with electrical energy.  He gingerly steps past his companions and moves up to the bugbear spellcaster, reaching out his hand to touch the creature.
[sblock=ooc] Cast shocking grasp, then move in and touch Koth, touch attack +22 (thanks to true strike), 5d6 electricity damage. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
True Strike--until my attack roll, or end of this turn
Haste--5 rounds on Larian, Scarlet, Gurguannin, Siobhan and Avril
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--41 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage
Enlarge Person (Gurguannin)--44 rounds

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 6, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 36/46 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 27 - hp 14/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Lightning crackled and flared around her, and she threw her hand around her eyes as she turned her back towards the burning and searing light. It crackled around her body, thankfully not causing the harm that she would've though, her cloak and the shielding of her eyes protecting her from the worst of the blast. "You will pay," she growled at the bugbear, her flaming fist raised high in the air.

"The spirits of nature have cursed you, bugbear," she growled again as she hurled a ball of fire at the bugbear, first taking the time to get a better position. "You cannot beat the Mother!" She hurled another ball of flame, fueled by Larian's magical energy. "You will be absorbed back into the Mother's worm and the raw power will turn you to dust!" She took up a protective stance with her shield her in front of her.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step to C20 and hurls two flames (with Haste) from her palm at the spellcaster. Produce Flame Ranged Touch: +8 (-4 if cover is applicable, -4 if firing into melee is applicable). Damage: 1d6+5. Scarlet remains where she is.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)
Extended Cat's Grave (Avril, Scarlet, +4 Dex, 10 minutes)
Extended Product Flame (Avril, 10 minutes, 6 Used)
Haste (Avril, Scarlet, 3 rounds)
Bear's Endurance (Avril, Scarlet, 5 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 6, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33(35/33), AC 23, Aid, Island of Blades stance*

Annoyed that his attempt failed, Warren hesitates a moment, considering the dwarf's flight and everything else.  He moves in after Larian, stabbing at the femoral artery in the bugbear's right thigh.  *"I'll get you yet!"*


_(ooc: Delay until just after Larian acts, then move to D-19 and sneak attack the bugbear, with Island of Blades providing flanking for everyone.  Avril and Siobhan will act before Warren now, since he's delaying.  Sneak attack is at a total of +13 to hit, for 1d4+5+1d6 damage.)_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 5; HP  14/30; AC 19*

Tyrla felt a momentary warmth as she drank the healing elixir, but her wounds seemed to close only slightly.  With a sigh, she rummaged through the magical Haversack in search of another potion....

OOC: repeat


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Avril
Siobhan
Larian 16 
Warren
Koth 15 
Tyrla 7
Gurguannin 4

*Avril:* Your first flame connects dealing 7 points of damage but your second does not.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan chooses to weigh in with a melee attack, but finds her swing deflected by the protective wards around Koth.

*Larian:* Larian steps in and shocks Koth for 17 electricity damage.

*Warren:* Warren steps in and deals 10 damage with his sneak attack.

*Koth:* Koth looks at his options and the number of foes still standing and calculates a plan to _try_ and escape. He takes a 5 foot step north, willingly falling the short distance to the wall below. He then procures a vial from his sack and drinks the contents.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla drinks another potion, this one restoring 3 hit pionts.

*Gurguannin:* Drinks a healing potion, restoring 7 hit points.






*Bonus Round*
Avril

*Avril:* Avril moves to the edge of the tower and fires down at Koth with her flame. The attack hits, dealing 10 points of fire damage and dropping Koth unconcious.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

The entire encounter there was worth 1833.333 XP per player. That fraction at the end should round you up to an even number after that fight.

If I'm not missing anything that leaves us at 13225/15000 XP.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2007)

Siobhan takes a deep breath as the battle seems finally over. She then lets the revitalizing energies of Kord wash over her as she hangs her warhammer from her belt and moves over to Gurguannin.
"You truly showed your strength in this battle. May the Brawler replenish you."
She places her hand on the dwarf's shoulder while reciting a short prayer to Kord, and the barbarian's wounds begin to heal and his vigor to return.
"Who else needs the warm touch of Kord?"

[sblock=OoC]Siobhan activates Healing Devotion on herself and on Gurguannin, so both have Fast Healing 2 for the next minute. Unless nothing happens during that time, they will both heal 20hp. One use left for the day.
She will then proceed to heal everyone through the Wand of Cure Light Wounds to about 3/4ths of their full hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 7, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 24/33(35/33), AC 23, Aid, Island of Blades stance*

Warren goes over by Avril and looks down, saying *"Nice shot.  I was about to go after him with another stabbing.....  Let's check the rest of the area for any other critters, before we get on with looting and such.  Do you think we should try and keep that guy alive for questioning, or should I just go make sure he's dead?"*


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 7, 2007)

Larian looks around the room for any sign of what Koth was up to, other than the grisly sight of the body.  At Warren's question he turns to weigh in, Information is ever a useful possession, my friend.  I would endorse keeping this fiend as a source of valuable intelligence as the level of threat we face.    He will follow along with anyone who wants to investigate the area the worg-riders came out of.
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-Bull’s Strength (Trans.)
3-Mass Resist Energy
*
Spells in effect*
Mage Armor--5 hours
Fly (Gurguannin)--41 rounds
Protection from Arrows (Gurguannin)--3 hours or 30 damage

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> [sblock=OoC]Siobhan activates Healing Devotion on herself and on Gurguannin, so both have Fast Healing 2 for the next minute. Unless nothing happens during that time, they will both heal 20hp. One use left for the day.
> She will then proceed to heal everyone through the Wand of Cure Light Wounds to about 3/4ths of their full hit points.[/sblock]




Just assume each use of cure light wounds heals 5.5 hit points, so each two uses heals 11 for expediency.

At current (best I can see):
Gurguannin is at 31/53
Avril is at 36/46 with bears endurance currently going (which will drop off soon).
Warren is a 24/33.
Tyrla is at 14/30.
Larian is at 25/25.
Siobhan is at 36/36.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll resolve your inspections of the building and any looting after I know how your dealing with Koth.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2007)

Siobhan taps the wand three times on the dwarf, then moves among the rest of the group to tap it once on Avril and Warren and twice on Tyrla and four times on Scarlet.
"We should bind the goblinoid and strip it of any gear it has if we are to interrogate it. Also, I am somewhat worried what the potion it drank did as it clearly was not a healing one."
[sblock=OoC]Total of 11 charges spent, healing Gurguannin 16 points, Avril and Warren 5 points, Tyrla 11 points and Scarlet 22 points.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 7, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 28/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"We did well," she remarked in reply to Warren's comment. "That bugbear had it coming. I can still feel the electricity in my skin." She shivered at the thought, and then excused herself to check on Scarlet downstairs. "Well done, girl," she said as she carefully touched the excited dog around the ears. The combination of the minotaur's blade and the chain armor the dog wore had left quite a bloody mess in its fur. "We'll get you cleaned up in no time," she said, before removing a piece of meat from her backpack and feeding it to Scarlet.

"Thank you, Siobhan," she said as the wand healed both her and Scarlet. "Your help is most appreciated." She followed the others to the outside of the keep to take a look at the fallen form of the bugbear. "Can't believe he jumped from the tower," she said, looking up. "Quite a height. And very unusual for a bugbear. Whatever this bugbear was protecting, it evidently felt worth suicidal jumps to get away from. Let's tie it up. Anybody good with ropes?" She looked around. "Scarlet's got a good nose," she continued. "While you work on this bugbear, she and I will see if we can flush anything else that's living in this place out. Best be sure we're alone, in which case we can rest her tonight. Somebody should fetch Jorr and the horses. They'll need some attenion. The horses, that is." Flashing a weary smile, she and Scarlet examined all the rooms for living creatures.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will command Scarlet to Seek, using scent to track down any living creatures in the complex.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 7, 2007)

Sadly, I am no use in tying up this spellcaster.  I'm sure he's a sorcerer, as no bugbear could master the challenges presented by true study of the arcane.
As we search, let's not forget the map Avril, Warren and I found.  It gave us reason to suspect there might be a hidden vault somewhere on the grounds.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 7, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 29/33(40/33), AC 23, Aid, Island of Blades stance*

*"Eh, I have a bit of experience with tying knots, but not a lot.  If anyone has a rope, I'll tie up the bugbear...."* Warren responds.  He goes to remove the bugbear's possessions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

(My main concern was if anybody was going to make assurances that he would live. He ended up at -9, and since stabilizing him was not first priority and he didn't roll it himself, Koth is dead.)

Loot rundown:

*Koth:* Masterwork morningstar, an enchanted necklace, a magic bag, an arcane scroll, 4 potions (casting read magic or using skill checks to identify), wand, 743 gp and 2980 sp.

*Minotaur:* 1 large-sized greataxe. He also had a bag under his bed with 341 gold coins.

*Riders:* Magic studded leather armor, masterwork scimitar, masterwork short bow, potion of cure light wounds. (x2, for 2 riders). Together they had 3 gold coins, 41 silver coins.

*Veterans:* banded mail, masterwork longswords, masterwork composite longbows (+2 Str bonus), 1 potion (read magic or skill checks to identify). (x4, for 4 veterans), between the whole lot of them 58 gold coins, 88 silver coins, 31 copper coins.

*Manticore:* 216 gp, 8 pp, and a gold necklace, and a filthy silk cloak embroidered with silver and gold thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarlet finds lots of peculiar scents, but searching every room of the complex reveals no new threats. It looks like the rest of the hobgoblins are away at the moment.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 7, 2007)

While others search, Larian will spend time trying to figure out the properties of a few items.  In order, he will look at the arcane scroll, Koth's potions, and the veterans' potions.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 8, 2007)

With the battle ended, Tyrla heaved a sigh of relief.  She made sure to thank Siobhan for the healing, but otherwise busied herself with the myriad tasks involved with clearing the keep.  When the others searched, she stood ready to provide arcane assistance- and when the first sweep was done, she climbed the stairs to the top of the tower, standing sentry against any of the hobgoblins allies that might come spying.

OOC: Help out as needed, but Tyrla doesn't have the background to take the lead in the search-and-clear process.  Use her at will Detect Magic in survaying loot, and the sight granted by See the Unseen to keep watch.  Are we planning on camping here, or does that depend on the wrap-up of the search?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> While others search, Larian will spend time trying to figure out the properties of a few items.  In order, he will look at the arcane scroll, Koth's potions, and the veterans' potions.




You are able to identify the veterans potions as cure moderate wounds potions, but the other vials you are unsure about. You also fail to read the scroll.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 8, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 29/33, AC 23*

Once Warren goes down and checks Koth's body, seeing that he died while they were figuring out what to do, the halfling just shrugs and starts looting.  After the bugbear's been relieved of his former possessions, Warren starts to scour the keep for any treasures, clues, or possible secret compartments/passages.

Unless the rest of the group gets antsy to move on, he'll take his time searching every spot.  If Warren finds any traps or locks to deal with, he'll get out his tools and start working on them.

After he's finished searching for hidden stuff, Warren meditates for several minutes and reflect on the battle, before following the rest of the group in moving on.

_(Search +10, Disable Device +12, Open Locks +14.  Recovering maneuvers afterward and readying Clinging Shadow Strike in place of Mighty Throw.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2007)

While Warren is poking around looking for anything hidden, there is a fairly obvious room that hasn't been entered yet. It's a simple 10 by 15 foot room adjoining the main room where the minotaur was killed.

_A large table fills this room, barely leaving enough room for the half-dozen chairs arrayed around its edge. Pinned to the table's surface by daggers is a massive map of the region._


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 8, 2007)

Warren removes the daggers and leaves them on the table, taking the map to Larian, before he finishes searching.  *"Lookit 'ere.  May be handy to keep.  D'you have a case to carry it in?"*


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 8, 2007)

Larian looks the map over, growing more concerned with each word and image.  Of course I have a case, but look at these markings.  This seems to go well beyond the force here at Vraath, just as we feared.  They're planning a full-scale invasion of the Vale.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 8, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 28/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril gathered around the table and studied the map that Warren had found. She nodded gravely at Larian's statements. "It looks like it. This is an invasion map." She pointed at the position otherside of Skull Gorge. "Here is where the army is. By the spirits I hope it's not big. And here," she continued along the line on the map, "is where they enter. Skull Gorge. It's held now, but some of their forces. It'll take then 5 days to get to Drelin's Ferry. And then beyond along the Dawn Way. By the spirits, what are we going to do?"

She looked at her gathered allies. "There is enough evidence here to warn Drelin's Ferry and evacuate or call for aid. I don't know what much else we can do. An army as big as I think it is and this well organised is beyond our capability. We can only hope to warn people and buy them some time." She frowned and pulled her face. "I need to think. I'll fetch Jorr and the horses and bring them here. Come, Scarlet!" She departed out of the keep, moving quickly to find Jorr and the horses. Perhaps the woodsman had some ideas if he knew this area well.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Move to fetch Jorr and the horses.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 8, 2007)

While Avril goes to find Jorr, Larian starts to poke around the rest of the main building, adding his limited search abilities to the group effort.  We'd better find this hidden vault the map mentions quickly, to ensure that we don't lose excessive time in the search.
[sblock=ooc] aiding Warren in his searching of the building.  Search +4.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 9, 2007)

As the others continued their search (and whatever else they might be up to), Tyrla stood alone at the top of the tower, pacing back and forth as a sentry against whatever might come their way.  She could see Avril headed out to recover Jorr and their horses, and she cursed to herself for not remembering that task sooner.

Did they intend to spend the night here, she wondered to herself.  The keep was as solid a shelter as they were likely to find, and it seemed unlikely they could get back to town in full darkness- especially with that hydra still alive...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2007)

"Curses. We have no idea from which day this map starts counting," Siobhan says as she looks at the map. "Plus I am worried of these names... 'Kharn', 'Ozurrendion'... 'Ghostlord'? Kord grant us strength, it seems we'll need it."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=Warren]While inspecting the owlbear statue in the middle of the main room it becomes apparent to you that this isn't any sort of statue, but rather a real one stuffed and preserved. Quite the unusual toy.

Further, while inspecting the strange equipment at the top of the tower, you can determine that there's nothing magical about the contraption. Rather, it looks like the hobgoblins were setting up the entire display intentionally. It looks like they wanted to scare off any passers-by.[/sblock]

The keep is chilly already as night approaches. There's not much in the way of protection from the elements. Every room has holes in it in some form. The map room (15 foot by 10 feet) is the best protected from the elements, followed by Koth's room (the lower part of the tower). The draft there comes from the stairs leading up to the tower above, and is quite significant, but you might be able to improve upon that situation by sealing the exit somehow, perhaps uprooting one of the working doors and forming a cover of sorts.

The manticore's room is also somewhat livable, as is the goblin bedding, but these rooms are filthy and somewhat cold, in the manticore's case the room is littered with sharp spikes from the creature's tail.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Once she saw Avril bring Jorr and the horses in Tyrla made her way down from the tower for a while.  Several of the others seemed occupied with a new-found map, and now seemed like areasonable time to decide upon their next actions.  "Do we want to camp here tonight?," she asked the group.  "We need the rest, and this seems like the best shelter we're going to find.  Once we wake in the morning we can decide whether to head back to Drellins Ferry or press on to see if we can impede this apparent invasion..."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

Larian moves away from the table for a moment to look at the two rooms with a discerning eye.  That seems like the best idea.  It should give us a chance to better understand the map, and to search for the vault our map hints at.  This is far from the most enjoyable waystation for a night's recovery, but it far exceeds the comfort of the open road.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 10, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 28/30 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Once Avril had seen to the horses and tied them down outside the camp where they could graze on the nearby plant-life, she entered the keep again and joined the others in the map room, Scarlet not far behind.

"I agree," she said, "We should spend the night here. It'll be more shelter than we can get elsewhere, and besides, should more hobgoblins or goblins arrive, we can perhaps capture one for questioning, or at least stop them from getting news out that this keep has fallen. And, as rightly pointed out, it gives us a chance to have a look for this hidden vault around the keep. My guess would be a hidden trapdoor of some sort."

Turning to Jorr, she asked, "What do you think about this army? You know the area better than we do. Can you offer and suggestions?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Scarlet, +2 AC, 50 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2007)

Jorr, upon being escorted into the keep and seeing the numerous goblin bodies, the worgs, the manticore, and the minotaur he seems to scratch his head hard enough to uproot some of his greying hair. "By the wilds, all that noise, I thought it sounded like a war. I guess it was."



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> Turning to Jorr, she asked, "What do you think about this army? You know the area better than we do. Can you offer and suggestions?"




"Well... this map matches my understanding of the vale pretty damn well. A map is just a map though. There's no way to tell how many gobos and other monsters were talking about with this." He turns to Larian expecting the elf to know a bit better than himself about that last comment. "There have always been more goblins in those mountains. Even when the dwarves ruled over this whole vale, the goblins still outnumbered them 2 to 1. They were only a threat when they had a powerful leader though. They have tribes and clans, and when groups of those follow the same banner they can cause quite the mess. My grandfather was around during their last incursion. Some great chief led an attack on the vale that destroyed the bridge that used to exist around Drellin's Ferry, but that's as far as they got. Rumors were that when that chief went back to the mountains, the tribes that hadn't joined him took that opportunity to kill him and subsume his tribe."

Looking at the map, Jorr points to the name Kharn. "That name... that's one that sticks to the mouth. And it says right here in that the goblin armies gather under him... he's probably their warchief. If you cut down their leader, they'll cut each other to bits before they do anything to the vale."

He looks around the castle. "You know, I've never been this close. We always stayed away from the place because it's haunted, but up close, besides the bodies, this isn't so bad."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2007)

"The blessing of Kord makes me strong, but I hesitate to challenge someone who has managed to overpower several tribes of goblinoids," Shiobhan says. "We would be better served by driving a wedge between them and their goal. The critters should turn on themselves given time."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

You speak wisely, good huntsman.  History is full of savage humanoids united under a single, powerful leader.  Sadly such unions  often end in suffering for those around them.  There simply is no way for them to support themselves in such numbers without taking from those unable to fend them off.   Here he looks sadly at the map and at Jorr.  That bodes poorly for the fine folk of the Vale, I fear.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 11, 2007)

"We need to settle down for the night. We can settle on what we do come morning," Siobhan says, noting that the day is coming to an end. "I would suggest the minotaur's room, as it has several exits in case we do get attacked during our rest."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

(Right from one battle into another? What's wrong with me?)

Warren and Larian are hard at work trying to uncover this rumored vault. Sadly the map doesn't specify where this vault really is. As they work, the group sets up camp in the keep with some debate over where to set up. The chill of night is harsher than usual tonight, and the wind seems to rip right through the stone walls of the keep.

After a while Jorr curses a bit, "This is horrible. I havn't had a night like this during the summer... ever."

Some time passes at night, watches change, people move in and out.

Poor Gurguannin seems particularly disturbed during the night. "Somethin' ain't right about this place. Somethin familiar, but I can't place it."

While you camp in the south-west building or the tower, in the very early hours of morning, sounds alert those on watch. Bone scraping on stone, then wood breaking on earth. Suddenly the crash of stone on stone wakes those few that were sleeping. A boulder, like the ones in the courtyard, crashes into the side of the main building and breaks through the wall, then making a loud crack and thud as it lands on the stone inside the building.

Outside, through the hole, you can make out the appearance of a large skeletal figure - it's the bones from inside the courtyard - but clearly something has disturbed these old bones and now they move with some dark intent.

*Initiatives*
Larian 22
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15
Siobhan 15
Tiefling 13
Warren 10






You can choose to start your action from any square within the red borders.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 12, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--AC 13--HP 25--Fort +2/Ref +_4/Will +4*

Larian, breaking out of his reverie, stares grogily out at the moving skeleton.  I'm afraid I won't be much help in this battle, my friends.  I'm mostly tapped out.  Here, Gurguannin.  The one thing I can do is add to your strength. With that he reaches for the dwarf, gestures and intones the word, Bovires
[sblock=ooc] cast bull's strenght on Gurguannin, +4 str for 5 minutes [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiobhan had just finished putting on her breastplate when the boulder suddenly came crashing through the wall. "No time for morning prayers yet..." she mumbles to herself as she readies her shield and moves out to meet the closest skeleton, drawing her warhammer as she moves.

[sblock=OoC]Starting at I-15 and moving to L-15[/sblock][sblock=spells and abilities]1st - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (2), Divine Favor
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 6), Guidance, Light

Feat of Strength 1/day, Healing Devotion 1/day, Smite 1/day, Turn Undead 2/day[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 5; HP  28/30; AC 19*

Tyrla had taken what little rest she required during the earliest part of the evening, but she kept the top blanket of her bedroll wrapped around her shoulders throughout the night, an additional layer of warmth over her cloak.  As the sounds of a new roused the group, she got to her feet, spitting hissing curses in a number of languages.  

She moved up beside Siobhan and wasted little time in unleashing a blast of arcane power at the nearest target.

OOC: move from H 17 to K 14 (or as needed to target nearest skeleton, since they move first), fire eldritch blast (+8 ranged touch inside 30 feet, 3d6+1 damage)


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 12, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 21 - hp 36/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The night passed with a chilling wind blowing through the keep. Siobhan had been right in stating that perhaps a plan for the next day was best left until the morning. She herself could not fathom what they needed to do, other than to warn the people of Drelin's Ferry that there was trouble coming. And, obviously, try and ascertain the size of this army and the threat that is posed, but either way, Drelin's Ferry needed to evacuate. While Jorr's suggestion of taking down the leader was a good one, Avril wasn't sure even where to start on something like that.

She drifted into fitful sleep, but was soon woken by the sounds of stone coming from the courtyard. She jumped up, noticing that Scarlet had already started to growl at the skeletal intruders. Cursing quietly, she pulled a sprig of misletoe out, and quickly cast a spell, touching Scarlet and then joining her in the battle outside. Scarlet launced herself out of the room and at the nearest skeletal creature, her power enhanced by the magic of Avril's spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Scarlet starts at H17, Avril at G17. Avril casts Enrage Animal on Scarlet, using her metamagic rod of lesser extend. She then moves to K15, commanding Scarlet to attack the skeleton (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet, enraged, moves to N14, and attacks the skeleton there. Scarlet bite attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+7. Bite deals slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Scarlet, Concentration + 10 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Larian 22 <- Starting Here
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 <- Ending Here
Siobhan 15
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Larian:* Larian wakes to cast Bull's Strength on Gurguannin.

*Avril:* You cast your spell and move into position, Scarlet gets a good grip on the skeleton's bones and deals 10 points of damage.

*Gurguannin:* Gurguannin uses his second attempt to rage this day (I "believe" he didn't rage during the hydra encounter, so this should be available now). He starts at I16 and moves to N13 around the walls, going right for the enormous skeleton without a question. *"These skeletons were giants!"* His swing connects, dealing slightly less damage than it would against a flesh target, but still dealing 11 points of damage.

*Skeletons:* The skeleton faced with the dwarf has a greatclub in hand, and takes a swing that connects. The powerful blow deals 21 points of damage.

The other skeleton within the courtyard moves towards the door at the north end of the room. He bashes into it with his clawed hand, opening the door. (move action and move action to open the door, though as a skeleton the way he opens it is due for some artistic license in the description).

The third skeleton makes a move into the courtyard, closing the distance and taking a powerful club attack against Gurguannin, dealing another 19 points of damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 12, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--AC 13--HP 25--Fort +2/Ref +4/Will +4*

Larian hurriedly fumbles through his pack, finally removing a thin stick of wood.  He raises it and points, launching two blue arrows of light, which fly true and hit the giant in the doorway.
[sblock=ooc] move action to ready the wand, standard action to trigger it, sending two missles (1d4+1 each) at the skeleton in I11, then 5' step to I16.[/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 12, 2007)

With a nearer target revealed, Tyrla turned her attention (and her arcane energies) in that direction...

OOC: Amended action to account for Skeletons' move- move up beside Larian (H 15), target the skeleton in the northern doorway (eldritch blast +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage)


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2007)

With a skeleton appearing at the doorway, Siobhan decides to wait a bit to see if the undead menace would try and squeeze through the doorway so she could have a better chance to crush its bones.

[sblock=OoC]Move to I-14 instead[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

Gurguannin  wastes no time and swings his axe again and again.

OOC : sorry, comp troubles.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 13, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 21 - hp 36/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Seeing Gurguannin take several hits from the mighty skeletal giants, Avril starts to fear for Scarlet and the power of these skeletal giants. One thing was clear, though, and that was that they needed to take these giants down quickly, otherwise things were going to go from bad to worse, particularly given their half-rest. Avril commands Scarlet to continue pressing the assault, though, before drawing a wand, and using the magic to give Scarlet another boost of speed as she snaps violently at the skeleton in front of her. _The Spirits are with you, Scarlet!_

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril draws her wand of Snake's Swiftness, and casts Snake's Swiftness on Scarlet, after commanding Scarlet to continue attacking the skeleton (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet, enraged, attacks the skeleton at O/P 13/14. She gets a second bite attack due to Snake's Swiftness. Scarlet bite attacks: +8/+8. Damage: 1d6+7/1d6+7. Bite deals slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Scarlet, 9 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 charge Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Entangle
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 29/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren rushes over to the northern doorway, drawing his club as he goes, and attacks the skeleton before him.  As he approaches, Warren stirs the shadows around him into a concealing pattern.  Then he tries to drive the club into the giant skeleton's kneecaps with a pair of phantom strikes.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, when other folks aren't very active in a thread for a while, I tend to check it less often.

Warren moves to space I-12, drawing his club as a free action along the way with his move action.  Also on the move, he initiates the Child of Shadow stance for 20% concealment, and then initiates Shadow Blade Technique with the club once he reaches the skeleton.

Attack rolls (1d20+4) were totals of 11 and 7, and damage rolls were 1 and 1.  So apparently Warren swings groggily, and without much force.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 2
* 23
Larian 22 
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 <- Ending Here
Siobhan 15 <- Starting Here
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Siobhan:* You get ready for the skeleton.

*Tyrla:* You stand  by your comrades and fire (natural 2, but still hits) dealing 15 points of damage with your blast.

*Warren:* You're able to manuever past the skeleton's reach with a careful approach, and once in position you attack. Despite the grogginess of your attacks, your real swing connects, though still not striking for much damage.

*Larian:* Your wand strikes the skeleton for 10 points of damage.

*Avril:* You empower Scarlet, and Scarlet lands two great bites dealing 25 points of damage total to the skeleton.

*Gurguannin:* Gurguannin makes another attack against the looming enemy, though once again the blow is reduced in damage somewhat. This time Gurguannin deals 10 points of damage.

*Skeletons:* The two skeletons return blows in kind on Gurguannin, the two attacks together dealing 39 more points of damage to Garguannin. Battered and broken, he drops to the ground. One of the skeletons inches into range to strike Scarlet next round.

The skeleton in the doorway lashes out at Warren (I'm assuming squeezing penalties on the attacks made through the doorway). One of the claws connects a blow that cuts Warren for 8 points of damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

After he gets pounded a bit, Warren grunts and says *"Urragh, I hate night attacks..."*  Then he executes a short flourish with his club, igniting flames around it and swarming shadow-tendrils....  Then he tries once again to pound the skeleton's kneecaps into dust, stepping a bit aside afterward.

[sblock=ooc]Initiating Burning Blade as a swift action, then Clinging Shadow Strike as a standard action.  Followed by a move-action 10 feet to the side, arriving at space G-12.  Tumble check to avoid AoOs, if needed, is at +12.  The movement will give him 20% concealment from Child of Shadow stance, afterward.

Attack is made at +4 to hit, for 1d4 bludgeoning damage, +1d6 untyped bonus damage from Clinging Shadow Strike, and 1d6+4 bonus Fire damage from Burning Blade.  As undead, the skeleton just ignores the miss chance from Clinging Shadow Strike, as it normally allows a Fortitude save to negate.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2007)

Siobhan moves to assist the small warrior at the doorway and swings her warhammer at the skeleton.
"Someone needs to find whoever it is that animated these things!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Amery Vraath 23 <- Ending Here
Larian 22 
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15
Siobhan 15 <- Starting Here
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

The cold wind picks up, and the air throughout the keep is moving faster. The clouds above begin to release rain, slowly at first. The waves of water get faster very quickly, and within a few seconds the entire sky is pouring rain. Lightning strikes in the distant forest. A second later thunder pounds the keep with sound. A thunderstorm has suddenly swept into the Witchwood with amazing urgency.

Woodsman Jorr cowers the back corner of the room. He sees the massive skeletal hands trying to claw at Warren inside the building. "What's going on! What is that thing!"

*Siobhan:* Siobhan steps up beside Warren and takes on the skeleton with her warhammer. The blow lands, dealing 8 points of damage.

*Tyrla:* (I'm assuming that you're choice of action probably involves firing another blast at the skeleton, but feel free to point out to me if that's not correct). Tyrla fires her blast again (nat 3 rolled, still a hit) hitting the skeleton in the entryway for 13 points of damage. Please point out to me if you wanted to alter your position or take a different action.

*Warren:* Warren's attack combination lands, (dice were doubly on you're side on damage this time) dealing 19 points of damage between all types. Warren then tumbles away from the creature.

*Suddenly:* A voice calls out from the tower above. This voice is clearly human, masculine, and pronounced. *"You want those precious trinkets? You'll have kill me first! This is my forest! This is my castle!"*

Three arrows fly from the top of the tower. One makes its mark in the more heavily wounded giant skeleton. The arrow explodes with unnatural force and the damage is severe (21 after DR for the first arrow). Combined with the injuries caused by Scarlet and Garguannin, the skeleton is destroyed. The bones drop to the ground, rendered inert. The second arrow strikes the other skeleton in the middle of the courtyard with a similar burst of force (20 after DR). The third arrow fails to pierce the strong winds and torrent of rain that has suddenly overtaken the keep.

Since Avril is in the courtyard, she can look up to see the figure firing from the tower. It's a fairly lean light haired man, though his appearance is clouded by the darkness of the hour. He looks quite handsome, and he boldly stands on the very tip of the tower's edge where he has his bow still drawn and pointed at the monsters below.






[sblock=Avril_spot_check]Even distracted by the sudden entrance of the figure in the tower, you spot (27) movement coming from the entry to the south of you. Another pile of bones, another giant skeleton! It's just starting to move, but if it stands up this round it threatens to put you in a bad position cutting you off from your allies.[/sblock]

The rain will quickly turn the courtyard to mud, probably within 2 rounds, and the current wind and thunder make listen checks and ranged attacks more difficult.






*The southern skeleton is marked in red to represent that it's currently flatfooted. Realistically, only Avril is aware that this one is animated so-far.
**Also AV is the new figure, though I failed to mark him properly as being on the "top" of the keep.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 14, 2007)

Larian, unaware of either new arrival, shouts out to the cleric, Siobhan, can you not channel positive energy and chase these creatures away?
He then activates his wand again, sending two more flashes of blue light at the skeleton in the doorway, and turns and moves up the stairway into the tower, hoping to see who or what brought these giants back to a state of unlife.
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
*
Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2007)

"The negative energy needed to anime an undead giant is too great for me to affect," Siobhan answers. "A couple of ogres I might be able to turn, but not true giants."
She takes another swing at the skeletal giant.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 14, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 21 - hp 36/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

_By the Spirits! _ Avril's eyes pick up the man standing on top of the tower, his powerful bow laying waste to the skeletons below. "Where did that come from!" she exclaimed, before spotting the skeleton to the south breaking into the keep and its bones arising to unlife. She wondered only for a moment if the pale glow they'd seen earlier was not in some way linked to the appearance of this creature. Where those that were here tormented by this as well, or how did the hobgoblins survive this.

"Scarlet, come!" she commanded, calling Scarlet away from the monstrous giant that was there. She could see this was going to be a long and dangerous battle, and being caught between two of these brutes wouldn't do anybody any good. "Incoming down south," she shouted to those inside the building, "and one crazy archer on the roof who cam from the spirits know where!" Scarlet bounded towards her and both she and her companion retreated into the building. "Scarlet will have to hold here. There's nothing I can do for Gurguannin." There was pain in her voice. She knew to save him would be suicide, but she did not have much power left. He'd just have to hold for a few seconds until they could clear a way to him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril commands Scarlet to retreat to the doorway at J16(Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10), essentially withdrawing. Avril retreats to H14, and starts casting Summon Nature's Ally I, burning her Entangle spell.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Scarlet, 8 Rounds)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Entangle)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 charge Used)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Entangle)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4):
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Amery Vraath 23 
Larian 22 <-Starting Here
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 <-Ending Here
Siobhan 15
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Larian:* Larian uses his wand again, striking the skeleton in the doorway for 6 points of damage. He then moves to the door to the tower.

*Avril:* Avril and Scarlet fall back to the tower building, and Avril begins to channel another spell.

*Skeletons:* The skeleton in the northern doorway takes a 5-ft. step into the room, now fully victim to the squeezing penalties. It makes two claw attacks against Siobhan. One hits, dealing 8 points of damage. 

The skeleton that was fighting Gurguannin runs into range to attack Scarlet, taking a greatclub swing. Scarlet manages to take the attack lightly enough to avoid damage (20 total to hit vs. 21 AC). 

Last the skeleton that started in the south makes an overrun attempt trying to get through the tower. Scarlet was commanded to retreat most recently, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt to take her attack of opportunity against the incomming creature. Scarlets attack does not land (nat 1). Scarlet tries to keep the bad creature back, obstructing the overrun. The skeleton is just more powerful however (both rolled 16), and so Scarlet falls prone. The skeleton passes close to Larian, but I believe Larian doesn't currently threaten so there's no attack of opportunity. Tyrla I'm not sure on threatening at the moment, but she would also be able to take an attack of opportunity. The skeleton ends its movement right next to Larian, in the corner of the building nearest the tower.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Amery Vraath 23 
Larian 22
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15
Siobhan 15 <-Starting/Ending Here
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Siobhan:* Siobhan attacks the giant skeleton one more time, barely landing a hit (nat 3, still connects) and deals 7 points of damage, which is just enough to finish that skeleton, destroying it. It crumbles into a pile of useless bonemeal on the ground, part outside the room and part inside.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren tumbles over to the skeleton threatening Larian, and attacks it with his club in a sturdy posture, focusing to draw strength from the earth beneath him.  The halfling grits his teeth in annoyance that he's facing undead, whom his tricks are mostly ineffectual against.

[sblock=ooc]Tumble at +12 to reach space G-15, then initiating and striking with Stone Bones.  Attack roll is at +4, and damage is 1d4.  If he successfully hits, Warren gets Damage Reduction 5/adamantine for 1 round.  For now at least his stance gives 20% concealment.  Rogues suck against undead. :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 14, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - AC 21 - hp 36/38 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The skeletons barged their way into the building, and for a moment it seemed that Scarlet was going to die. Instead the skeleton moved over her like she were a bush in the way, thumping Scarlet to the ground to get to the door. "Scarlet!" Avril cried before realising what was happening. "Why's it heading for the door?" she asked anxiously, "To get to the archer on the roof?" Unsure what to do, she called outside. "Archer on the roof! Who are you! Are you friend or foe? We mean this keep no harm! We were just resting here the night!"

Her commands finished, she brought a wolf into being, and together with Scarlet the two canines attacked the skeleton in front of them. Avril then used the wand in her hand once more to give Scarlet another opportunity to strike the skeleton, hopefully keeping it at bay and clearing a path to Gurguannin. "Somebody get to Gurguannin!" she called.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step to G13 and summons a wolf to K17. The wolf attacks the skeleton there. Wolf Bite Attack: +5. Damage: 1d6+4. Trip: +3. Avril then commands Scarlet to get up and attack the skeleton (Handle Animal +12 vs DC 10). Scarlet stands up from prone, takes a 5 ft. step to K16 and bites the skeleton. Avril then casts Snake's Swiftness from her wand on Scarlet. Scarlet Bite Attacks: +8/+8. Damage: 1d6+7/1d6+7. Bite attacks deal slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage.

Wolf, AC 14, hp 17, Bite +5 (1d6+4), Trip +3, Low-light Vision, Scent

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Scarlet, 7 Rounds)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Wolf)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (2 charges Used)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Entangle)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4):
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tyrla was more than a bit startled as the skeleton barged in and rushed past her, the massive bones of its form nearly close enough to touch.  She wished, idly, for a weapon close to hand- but really she wasn't much of a fighter anyway.  Instead she moved back a step and called forth another arcane blast, trying to strike while the creature's attention was elsewhere.

OOC: 5-foot step to I 14; I think that is still within the skeleton's reach so she will attempt to make her invocation defensively.  Concentration +10 vs DC 16- if she makes that, it is +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage; no weapon in hand, so she does not get an AoO from the skeleton's previous move


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--AC 13 (17 for full defense)--HP 25--Fort +2/Ref +4/Will +4*

Larian cringes away from the gigantic skeleton and ducks and weaves to avoid presenting a good target.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step to H18, and full defense. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 4
Amery Vraath 23 <- Ending Here
Larian 22
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15
Siobhan 15 
Tyrla 13 <- Starting Here
Warren 10

*Tyrla:* Tyrla steps back from the skeleton and manifests her attack defensively. It seems to work, and a burst of energy connects with the skeleton dealing 15 damage.

*Warren:* Warren tumbles in, attacks, and deals 3 points of damage.

*Archer:* While not visible to anyone inside the building, the archer fires. What is visible is the skeleton within the courtyard being assaulted by three more arrows. All three arrows are on target, but wind blows two off their mark. The arrow that lands explodes just as the others have, dealing 20 more points of damage (my damage dice have been loaded so-far).


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 4
Amery Vraath 23
Larian 22 <- Starting Here
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 <- Ending Here
Siobhan 15 
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Larian:* Larian defensively backs away from the new threat.

*Avril:* Avril completes her spell and adjusts her position. Scarlet has to stand up from prone within the skeleton's reach, provoking an attack. The skeleton in range takes this attack without a thought (literally) striking scarlet for 23 damage. The wolf and Scarlet combine their attacks. Both of Scarlet's bites succeed, but the wolf does not connect. Scarlet's bites deal 25 points of damage (I said my damage dice are loaded... has anything been below average?). 

*Skeletons:* The skeleton in the courtyard takes another powerful swing at Scarlet, landing a hit for 26 points of damage (max rolled). Scarlet's body is struck hard, and she collapses to the ground after the hit with a soft whimper.

The skeleton by the door bashes past the door, charging into the tower. It runs recklessly and provokes an attack from Warren. Warren hits, dealing 2 points of damage. The creature has to squeeze to manage up the stairs, but it makes it through, arriving at the top of the tower right behind the archer.






*Sorry that there are two W's. One is the wolf and one is obviously Warren.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 15, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren somersaults and flips after the skeleton in the tower, ready to continue the fight, and expecting that the others can handle whatever's outside.

_(just a double-move to follow the skeleton, Tumble checks at +12.  Concealment 20% for this round again from his stance.)_


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2007)

Larian collects himself, then moves just far enough up the stairs to see the skeleton and triggers the wand again, doing what little he can for the effort.
[sblock=ooc] 2d4+2 damage on the two missiles.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 15, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Dead*

SHe could feel every blow that Scarlet took like it was her own, and even up to the final blow that claimed her life, Avril believed that Scarlet would hang on. "I'm sorry, Scarlet," she said softly as the dog's spirit and will broke and it crumbled onto the floor in a bloodied heap, bludgeoned to death by the skeleton's power. Would she resent herself for not pulling the dog out of the battle after the first blow? Or would she be content knowing that Scarlet had saved one of their lives by sacrificing her own to hold her ground? Either way, Scarlet was dead.

Unable to bear the thought of loss, she gritted her teeth and shifted her thoughts to the battle. _The Spirits will take you home, Scarlet! You've been a faithful companion. _ She concentrated now on the wolf, the only other creature that was standing between her and the skeleton. Giving it extra power, she backed further into the room to avoid a similar fate to Scarlet, and possibly even Gurguannin.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to F13 and and casts Snake's Swiftness on the wolf. The wolf attacks the skeleton twice due to Snake's Swiftness. Wolf Bite Attack: +5/+5. Damage: 1d6+4/1d6+4. Trip: +3/+3. Bite attacks deal slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage.

Wolf, AC 14, hp 17, Bite +5 (1d6+4), Trip +3, Low-light Vision, Scent

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Summon Nature's Ally I (Wolf)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (3 charges Used)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Entangle)

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4):
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tyrla growled and gnashed her teeth in frustration- why wouldn't these cursed creatures fall?  And what was going on in the tower that drew their attention so?  In the next moment, she moved to get a better line of sight, then unleashed another arcane bolt.

OOC: Move to I 16, eldritch blast at the skeleton in the courtyard; +8 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2007)

Siobhan was conflicted between rushing to Gurguannin's side and and helping to keep those who where still standing that way. In the end, for all she knew Gurguannin was already dead. "I'm sorry," she whispered and then moved to engage the skeleton still in the courtyard. As she drew closer, she recited a prayer to Kord and suddenly increased in size.
[sblock=OoC]Move to I-16 and cast Enlarge Person in place of Divine Favor.
AC changes to 19, Touch 10, Flat-footed 19
Attack changes to Warhammer +8 (2d6+4/x3)
Space changes to 10 (I-16, J-17), reach changes to 10[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 5
Amery Vraath 23
Larian 22
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 <- Ending Here
Siobhan 15 <- Starting Here
Tyrla 13
Warren 10

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves closer and then, with a prayer, becomes larger.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla moves to a better position and fires, dealing 14 points of damage to the skeleton in the courtyard.

*Warren:* Warren runs up the stairs, tumbling carefully. The stairs make it slighly more difficult but he still manages.

*Archer:* The archer above turns his longbow againt the giant right next to him. He suffers an attack of opportunity for 23 points of damage. His shots against he giant are poor, only one lands, dealing 22 points of damage to the abombination.

*Larian:* Larian moves forward and triggers his wand, inflicting 6 points of damage.

*Avril:* Avril commands the wolf's attack, and the wolf's drags the skeleton to the ground as it dies.

*Skeleton:* The remaining provokes an attack of opportunity from Warren as it moves towards the archer, not paying any attention to the halfling. Warrens attack lands, and deals 2 points of damage. The skeleton then tries to grapple the Archer, moving into his square. Amery isn't armed with a melee weapon, so he can't defend against it. The grappled man takes another 13 points of damage from the claws of the skeleton's hand. The skeleton holds the man over the edge of the tower between his two huge skeletal arms.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 16, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren pursues, and attempts to smack the skeleton's kneecaps again with his club.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 16, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 16 - hp 31/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11
Scarlet - Riding Dog - Dead*

Avril's wolf finally managed to drag down the mighty skeleton, and every movement of the brave creature reminded her of Scarlet. Her brave husky. Strong and powerful, and never afraid to obey her mistress.

Avril shook her head and ran. The wolf bounded up the stairs on its own accord, instinctively going where the danger was and the enemy had fled to. Avril had no idea what was happening on top of that tower, and right now she didn't care. She glanced at Scarlet's dead form with longing as she slipped passed a pillar and made her way to Gurguannin's side. There she poured some of her healing magic into the dwarf in an attempt to stabilise him. Hopefully she was not too late and he would live.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril moves to M13 and casts Cure Minor Wounds on Gurguannin. Wolf bounds up the stairs towards the skeleton.

Wolf, AC 14, hp 17, Bite +5 (1d6+4), Trip +3, Low-light Vision, Scent

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Summon Nature's Ally I (Wolf, 2 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (3 Used)
Barkskin
Extended Cat's Grace
Extended Produce Flame
Cure Light Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Enrage Animal
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (3 charges Used)
Summon Nature's Ally I (Entangle)
Cure Minor Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic, Guidance, Naturewatch, Resistance
Level 1 (4):
Level 2 (3): 
Level 3 (2):
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 17, 2007)

*Larian--Transmuter 5--AC 13--HP 25--Fort +2/Ref +4/Will +4*

Horrified by the impending disaster, Larian shouts to his celestial-blooded ally,Siobhan, attempt to catch him if the undead beast drops him!
He then triggers his wand again, out of useful spells.
[sblock=ooc] One more set of magic missiles at this thing.  2d4+2 damage. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Detect Magic, Lesser Acid Orb, Mage Hand, Daze
1-Color Spray
2-
3-Mass Resist Energy

*Spells in effect*
*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left 
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Tyrla paused for a moment- while there was still one skeleton left, most of her friends were focused upon defeating it.  Instead, she wrapped her cloak a bit more tightly and strode to the doorway, ready to assist Avril if any more creatures lurked outside in the storm...

OOC: move to J 14, look around the corner into the courtyard- ready to assist Avril if there are any more beasties out there...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 5-7 tie up 
Amery Vraath 23
Larian 22
Avril 19
Gurguannin 17
Skeletons 15 
Siobhan 15 <- Starting Here, doubling over
Tyrla 13 <- Ending Here.
Warren 10

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves to a location just below the dangling archer.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla moves to peer through the opening in the wall.

*Warren:* Warren gives it the old halfling kneecaping dealing another 3 points of damage.

*Archer:* The archer grabs onto the skeletons wrists trying to pull it off. He is unsuccessful. Larian and Warren become aware of an odd fact: each time that lightning strikes and makes the area visible, the archer is not there and the skeleton looks to be holding nothing.

*Larian:* Larian steps up and fires two more bolts from his wand dealing 7 points of damage.

*Avril:* (My measurements put you at a double move to reach Gurguannin) You arrive at the barbarian's location, he's slick with rain and soaking into the mud. Due to the darkness and circumstances, you have trouble discerning his exact situation (heal check result of 12). It doesn't look good though, most of his skull is caved in on one side and his heart is running on rage-based adrenaline. The wolf moves up the tower as fast as it can, arriving at the top. The skeleton doesn't pay any attention.

*Skeleton:* The skeleton provokes attacks again with it's wide clumsy movement. Warren and the wolf both attack, combined they do 7 points of damage. The skeleton shakes the man violently,  then hurls him not unlike a stone, in the direction of the tower where the manticore was. The mans body flies, striking against the stone. Avril and Tyrla are witnesses to that much. The body falls into the mud below, but as it does it seems to sink into the mud more quickly than it should. Within a few seconds the body of the archer isn't there at all.

*Siobhan:* (Siobhan either goes outside the tower or up it. Either way she can't really get into a position to attack properly yet.)

*Tyrla:* Tyrla steps outside the building and into the rain, and fires another blast at the skeleton in the tower. The blast deals 17 more points of damage, enough to finish off the battered skeleton.






The combat ends. Update post to follow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2007)

Gurguannin's situation is too severe. Even after the cure minor wounds, he dies when his rage runs out the following round. He may have been dead regardless of the healing that went into him, but his Barbarian heart kept him ticking longer than a normal man would have. I'm sure he'll enjoy his personal Valhalla wherever he ends up.

Scarlet is also dead. Her spirit passes on to another world. Avril certainly can feel the ebb and flow of nature giving her a last goodbye.

The lightning stops, but it's still raining endlessly. This torrent just won't stop. The entire place is full of leaks, and the rain doesn't help anything except to wash away some of the blood scattered all over the courtyard.

As Warren and Larian descend the tower stairs, they spot something clearly out of place. A large set of stones have been displaced within the tower, leaving a hole with a ladder in it (it's approximately at square C20). This leads into a 5 ft. wide vertical shaft that descends 40 feet down. There's no way to tell what's below from the vantage of the room, as it's clearly very dark down there. Throwing a stone takes a second to sound, but it clacks like stone on stone when it finally lands below.

Between the two battles fought in the keep in the last 24 hours, things look like hell. Every wall is more damaged than the previous day. Johr apparently soiled himself and is on his way out of the keep briefly to dispose of the old pants and put on his spare pair. He seems a bit embarrassed about it, but at the end of the day he's too old to worry about it.

Also note that the battle constituted an interruption for anyone that was resting. I think that doesn't mean much for most characters, but for Larian it means he's going to have to put extra work into preparing his spells. The best room to do it now that it's raining would be the map room, as it remains dry there and the table provides a nice place to work.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 17, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23*

Warren sighs and suggests "Let's go rest for a while and then check this shaft later."  Heading out to the map room, he sees Scarlet's and Gurguannen's corpses, frowning.  "The dwarf was a strong ally.  And Scarlet was a good dog."  He sighs again, and mutters something quietly in Halfling before going to seek shelter in the map room.  After folks have filed into there, he adds "I'll keep watch for a few hours.  Tyrla, can you take second watch?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2007)

Assuming the whole group wants to follow that lead, the period goes by uneventful. You end up at  he keep until the early afternoon. The sun comes out and things start to look a little less dreary, but the whole show is otherwise the same.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2007)

After it seems like the situation has calmed down, Siobhan dismisses the magical effect on herself. She recites a prayer over both Gurguannin and Scarlet. "The two proved their strength. They can enter the afterlife with their heads held high."

After a moment, the cleric retreats to a quiet spot to ask for Kord's blessings for the day.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 17, 2007)

Larian nods at Siobhan's kind words, and looks sadly at the remains of his companions.I mourn them both, but we should all take strength in the knowledge that their sacrifice may have saved the lives of many innocents.  This force was part of an invasion that will devastate the countryside if we don't find a way to prevent it. 
He then heads into the map room, finishes his reverie and then studies his spellbook for an hour.
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared* 
0- _ Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1st- _Feather Fall, Color Spray, Identify, Magic Weapon_ (Trans.)
2nd- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, _
3rd- _Dispell Magic, Fireball, Haste_ (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-10 hours

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Tyrla stood her portion of the watch in quiet thought.  While she made only the briefest comments over the loss of their two companions, it was obvious that she felt the loss- both a sadness for two friends lost, and a sense of worry as well, for Gurguannin had been a staunch ally on the field for some time, and Scarlet had been a strong warrior in her own way.  With the sort of foes they had faced these last few days, the loss of two skilled combatants might be a very bad sign...

OOC: If we are here at the keep until early afternoon as mentioned, perhaps we want to send Jorr back to town with a message (and maybe a copy of that map)- or maybe Avril can wild shape into eagle form and carry the map back to town and get the villagers started on mobilizing, while the rest of us head back as quick as we can to regroup...  Some of this may change depending on what is down in that secret pit, but from the look of that map, we may be pressed for time- I'm not sure when those numbered days start counting.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 18, 2007)

She quietly moved towards Scarlet's side once she'd covered her ally Gurguannin in his own cloak. She fell to her knees beside the dog, and started to quietly removed her armor and saddle bags. She placed these quietly to one side, not caring about the rain or getting wet, and only once Scarlet was without any contraptions of man, did she pick the big husky up in her arms and carry her outside the keep.

She returned almost an hour later, covered in dirt and her face ashen and showing signs of crying. What had happened to Scarlet's body only Avril would know, and it was clear she was not going to tell. Her bond to the animal had been private and sacred, built on the power of Nature. Her departure was a private matter between her and Nature's spirits.

She spent the night wet and uncomfortable, but by the afternoon she was dry and seemed in more managable, yet sombre, spirits. The loss of Scarlet had obviously affected her, but circumstance meant she didn't have time to mourn. Or even consider calling a replacement animal companion. She would give Scarlet due consideration before doing that.

Reaching her allies, she spoke, "We have a few choices, but not much time. It would be worth knowing if this war of their had started yet, so we should perhaps consider taking a look at their camp if we can get there. How big this army is would be a good idea. Drelin's Ferry should, of course, be warned, but it is not far to Skull Gorge and their camp, so perhaps we should head there first. Jorr, would you be interested in heading back to Drelin's Ferry and warning those there? I fear that if we bump into the army by nightfall we might be too late to warn them."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2007)

Jorr responds, "Well, yer payin me already. I could manage to make that trip, if asked." I'm afraid though that I can't get there before nightfall tonight. Too many hours wasted already. If I go now, I'll be lucky to make it back to the homestead. Yer choice though."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 19, 2007)

"I think Jorr should be the one to warn Drellin's Ferry," Shiobhan says. "While Avril might be faster, there is no telling if we might not need her special abilities later in the day if the army has already reached the Bridge."

[sblock=Cleric Spells Prepared] (CL 5, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
_3rd_ - Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds (CL 6)
_2nd_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 6), Hold Person (DC 15), Lesser Restoration (CL 6)
_1st_ - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (2) (CL 6)
_0th_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 6), Guidance, Light
*Domain Spells* _3rd_ - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; _2nd_ - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; _1st_ - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2007)

"Well alright then. I'll head off now if you want."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tyrla gives the old forester a respectful nod before he leaves.  "Be careful, and be as convincing as you can- I think you've seen enough to realize this threat is real.  Hopefully the townsfolk can be convinced as well.  Once we've seen what we can, we will try to head back with our findings- if we don't come back, it will mean the danger is that much more of a problem..."

Once the old man was on his way, Tyrla waved in the direction of the hidden pit.  "So, shall we see what is down there, and then be on our way?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2007)

Johr heads off through the trail, albeit reluctantly. "Be careful, even if you can fight off hobgoblins and the skeletons of giants, there might still be surprises in the Witchwood."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going to work under the assumption the group at least goes down to inspect the pit.






The hidden vault is the room marked 12 on the original map. 

_The walls of this small vault are worked stone, the ceilign twelve feet overhead. The air is thick and smells stale and slightly smoky. Three alcoves have been cut into the walls, two to the north and one to the east. Each alcove is sealed by an iron gate and locked with chains and a large padlock. Beyond one alcove are several shelves bearing no less than ten small iron coffers. Beyond the second is a small desk and a single large trunk.

A human skeleton lies slumped against the eastern alcove's gate. The skeleton is still dressed in black-scale armor of some kind and feebly gripping a fine longbow. It's ribs and skull are both cracked in places, and it looks like one of the legs was mostly shattered._

This skeleton looks to have been down here quite a long time. The remains of the body have otherwise been picked away by decay. The armor he wears isn't markably familiar, but the bow is familiar to Avril and Warren as matching the make of the longbow held by the archer that assisted in the battle against the skeletons.

Each of the three alcoves are sealed off by bars and locked. The skeleton is in the south-east corner. It doesn't seem to pose any threat.

[sblock=Skeleton]*SKELETON*
dragoncraft (black) hide armor - [light armor, Armor Bonus (+3), Max Dex (+4), Armor Check Penalty (-1), Arcane Spell Failure (20%), Acid Resistance 5]
magic mty [+4 str] composite longbow, emits a soft white light in a 30 foot radius when held by a living creature
magic gauntlets, red steel marked with a stylized letter 'V'
magic boots, leather and rubber materials with excellent traction[/sblock]

Looking past the gates to the north-west guard what looks to be 10 iron coffers, each with a keyhole and featuring a stylized 'V'.

Looking past the bars of the north-east alcove contains a number of books, a small desk, and a number of notes and pens.

The south-east alcove is also sealed, and inside it looks like a single large trunk is the only occupant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

It looks like Warren can manage all the locks by taking 20. In order to expediate things, I'll assume he does (no traps or such on these).



It takes Warren quite a while to get all the gates open, then the large trunk, then each of the successive coffers.

[sblock=Trunk]*TRUNK*
Skull of a young adult black dragon.
Two dozen huge teeth (giant sized) on a thick string.
A goblin warchief's +1 shortsword. (small sized shortsword with goblin markings)
A large-sized magic spiked gauntlet made from bulette's teeth and claws. Embossed on the back of the gauntlet is a distinctive symbol that looks something like a frowning tusked mouth.[/sblock]

[sblock=Coffers]*COFFERS*
Six of the coffers contain coins.
2,500 sp
2,100 gp
120 pp

The remaining four contain various pieces of paper including the deed to Vraath Keep. The holder of this deed is the legal owner of the ruined keep, at least according to the document itself.

There are also a large number of expired unclaimed letters of credit and other receipts, essentially worthless now.

There are also four scrolls. 

*Divine*
scroll of divine power
scroll of call lightning
scroll of bless weapon

*Arcane*
scroll of hold monster[/sblock]

The desk and books appear to all be records related to Vraath Keep, including the previous owners journal. The man's name was Amery Vraath, and his journal details his gloating and triumph over the giants of the Witchwood. Amery was alive during the time of Rhestilor (the old kingdom here) and claimed the forest. He then attempted to conquer the strongest force of evil in the region, the Twisktusk forest giants. He led his forces against them, killed their chieftain, and scattered the tribe. The soldiers burned the giants steading to the ground and returned home to have a victory feast. Amery's ambitions were vast, and he eventually hoped to solidify his hold in the Witchwood, conquer it, build a city, and then move on to the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. His last notes are gloating about having permanently solved the problem of the giants.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2007)

Larian's eyes glow with the effect of his Detect Magic spell as he looks at the piled wealth.  This will certainly go a good distance toward supplying our war efforts.  My only regret is that I fear I am not strong enough to make proper use of this beautiful bow.
[sblock=ooc] I will record the details in our treasure entry.  If any of you want to record any of the items on your own character sheet, let me know so we don't double-up.  The dragoncraft armor looks good for Avril, and Siobhan could probably use the gauntlets, if they're what I think they might be.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

(It looks to me like you caught the first post but not the second. There's some more "lewt" in the second post.)


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2007)

(No, I had seen it.  It just didn't seem like there was anything we would wind up using ourselves in that mix, as Warren already has a +1 short sword.)
Larian collects the coins and a few other odds and ends, unsure of how to transport the large gauntlet or what to do with the grisly trophies.  He also puts the scroll of Hold Monster into his case.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 20, 2007)

Avril quietly looked through the items they'd brought up from the secret chamber below Vraath Keep. She'd quickly left after she'd followed the others down there, not comfortable with the narrow and confined spaces. "The archer was a ghost?" she asked nobody in particular. "The battle last night was som crazy rehearsal of this man's life and his battle against the skeletons? What did it involve us, or were we the fools to get ourselves involved." She looked around the keep. "If this deed is true and gives ownership of the keep, then when this battle against the army is done, if I survive, I will burn this cursed place to the ground."

She stood up. "The afternoon is dragging on. We should make way to the army to get as close as possible by nightfall. The quicker we move the quicker we can add our voices to Jorr's and get Drelin's Ferry and the rest of the Dawn Way warned against this threat." She walked into the open air. "I will ready the horses. They will need to carry Scarlet's belongings as well." And she walked to make sure the animals were fine, carrying Scarlet's armor and belongings with her.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Little of the recovered treasure seemed to hold Tyrla's interest, but she made sure to take the important-looking papers.  "If anyone else wants anything, I might be able to carry it- except for that gauntlet...  I agree, though, that we ought to get moving."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

After a long session of finger-numbing work with his lockpicks, Warren sits down next to the rest of the group, saying "Avril should take the black armor from down there, it seems like the kind she'd prefer to use.  Me, I'll trust in my own mithral.....  I'd like a share of the coin from those coffers, though I'd rather not lug it around myself right now.  And those boots might be nice to have.  But nothin' else from the loot interests me."

Then he adds "Well, we should get going soon.  Jorr can alert the town, but I think we should try and head for the next spot to raid, loot, and slay some gobbos.  Unless you folks all think we should go sit around town for who-knows-how-long, waiting for the gobbos to come to us in _excessively_ large numbers....?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

(I'm going to assume you all want to skip along to the road, so I'll continue the game. Make sure to decide quickly how you're divying up equipment. I'll need to know if Warren is wearing the boots and Avril is wearing the armor for evaluating certain things.)

You're travel along the trail going north is slowed somewhat by the massive torrent from the night before. Most of the trail is fine, but certain bits are flooded or otherwise difficult to path. After some time, the group spots something off in the distance. The grisly image 120 feet down the trail, right in the middle of the road, is that of some strange mutli-eyed monster with a huge gaping mouth and two strange squid-like tentacles coming out of its back as it devours a massive bear right in front of you.







(You are not currently in combat with the creature, it seems completely engrossed in its current activities.)

*Map of this leg of travel*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2007)

"I don't know what it is, but it can't be good," Tyrla said quietly as she eyed the grotesque creature.  "Do we attack, or do we go around?"  Even as she spoke, she raised her right hand almost reflexively- not pointing at the beast, or at least not yet...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

By the way, I missed pointing out that you are currently at the fork in the road. So you _can_ pretty easily take the other road... but it will cut into your travel time by a couple hours.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 21, 2007)

_(ooc: Warren did don the boots from the treasure room before leaving.  And suggested that the general loot be put on the pack animals for now)_

"Larian?  Avril?  Any idea what that monstrosity is?  Should I or shouldn't I make it a lot deader?" the halfling inquires, looking up at the taller folk.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

I should also point out that the bear put a couple good swipes and bites in before getting taken down.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2007)

"It does look strong," Siobhan notes. "But whether whatever resources we spend on fighting it are worth the time we save, I can't tell."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

(If only I had Jorr to make random comments here!)


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2007)

Larian looks closely at the creature and tries to recall anything he's heard of such beasts.  It looks to be quite the challenge, and we are sadly low on melee combatants, he lays a gentle, supportive hand on Avril's shoulder, but he seems weakened by his dinner and this might be a good opportunity to rid the area of a dangerous resident.
[sblock=ooc] knowledge arcana at +12 [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Identify, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-10 hours

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=Larian]Natural 20 rolled.

You recall Jorr mentioning "Old Greyface" a while back. The creature you originally pegged it as in your head was something you've read about called a Grey Render. This creature, however, is a distinct cousin of such a creature. This is Farspawn, an unnatural abombination that occurs when certain outsiders mate with lesser creatures like an ordinary grey render. You can be fairly certain this creature devoured its own mother when it was born.

This one is wounded from the battle with the bear, but it's still a major threat. These creatures have unpredictable abilities, and they are highly resistant to magic. With your current companions, it probably wouldn't be a good idea to tackle this thing. Warren won't survive a hit, and most magic won't work. It might be possible with some luck and going all-out, but you'll expend far too many resources to continue to Skull Gorge.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2007)

Slowly shaking his head in concern, Larian amends his earlier statement.  The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced that we should try to stay out of this thing's way.  If my assessment is accurate, we would be hard pressed to survive a battle with such a beast.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2007)

"If it is as mighty a threat as you say, then it might actually be to our advantage to leave it here, between the goblinoids and civilization," Siobhan notes. "Let us be on our way before the beast has finished its meal."


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 21, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11*

With the new armor donned, Avril left the keep with both longing and eagerness. Eager to get rid of the nightmare, but longing for the memories of Scarlet. She traveller near the horses, until they reached the fork in the path where the creature was that had brought down a bear.

"Larian," she asked once he had filled them in about the nature of this beast, "Do you think this creature can talk? It would be a useful ally. I think in this battle we should use as many allies as we can get. Either way, let's push ahead and avoid any confrontation. We need to get an idea what this army looks like and get back to Drelin's Ferry quickly. The more information we can quickly gain the better." Careful not to startle the horses, she moved down the path until they were a short distance away where she waited for the others, soothing the horses.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (3): * Bear's Endurance, Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (2): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 21/33, AC 23*

*"Hmmm....alright.  I guess we'll just take the longer, safer way around it."* the halfling says with a hint of disappointment.  He starts moving off to the side of the path and looks for a good way to go around the creature without getting too close.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2007)

_The old track comes to an abrupt end in the shadow of a fairly large hill that looms up from the surrounding woodlands. At the hill's base sits the collapsed  ruin of what was once a massive and probably quite impressive wooden fortress. Entire trees were used to form the walls of this building, but now the whole thing is little more than a heap of moss-covered, rotting logs. A thin curl of smoke rises up from a great fire pit in the middle of the old walls, where an enormous boar sizzles on a spit the size of a lance.

A giant sits by the fire turnign the spit and muttering to himself in his own language. He is extraordinarily tall and lean, with stooped shoulders, earth-yellow skin marked by angry red blotches, and a wild mane and beard of tangled green hair. He would easily stand 12 feet tall._

[sblock=Larian, Avril, Warren, Tyrla]The giant mutters the phrase, "Cook you wretched piggy! Warklegnaw's hungry!" in broken common.[/sblock]

It takes him a few seconds, but he eventually turns towards the group and squints through his enormous eyes trying to make out what is in front of him.

"Who goes there?"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC: Does anyone recognize what type of giant he is?

Larian looks quickly at his companions and says, under his breath,spread out a bit, but don't look threatening in doing so.
He then turns back to the giant, Greetings Warklegnaw, we are simply travellers through your wood, on our way to Skull Gorge.  I am sorry that we interrupted your meal.

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Identify, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-10 hours

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2007)

(Nobody seems to know anything specific. Avril identifies that he's not a hill giant or stone giant, but she hasn't seen one like this before.)

Squinting still, the giant responds somewhat calm, "Mind your own business then and stay away from this place."

You can go around his camp by cutting through the woods a bit, headed towards skull gorge bridge if you want. He doesn't seem too hell-bent on getting up from his roasting boar, and he clearly seems to be content to ignore you all.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 24, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 36/36 - Spot +11 - Listen +11*

Avril takes the horses on a wide path away from the giant, following the path away from its lair. She listens to Larian speak, and then adds some words of her own. "Thank you for your kindness in allowing us passage past your home." She paused just to see the giant's reaction, before adding something else, "We would like to leave you with some news, if you will here it. I fear that it may affect your steading, your home. We go now to ascertain the truth of this news, as it affects all who dwell in the witchwood."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (3): * Bear's Endurance, Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (2): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2007)

The giant doesn't seem to take too kindly to the continued conversation. "Leave me be. Go on!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll give it till tomorrow around noon or so to wait for anyone that wanted to post anything else regarding this brief encounter, after which point I'll move on.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

Larian gently ushers the rest of the party past the giant's home in the direction he indicated.  As he does so, he adds to Avril's comments.  Truly, good Wartlegnaw, your home is soon likely to be crawling with goblins.  They seem to be mounted a force to strike against the Vale.  Do you have love for goblins, or would you be interested in helping us stop them before they enter your lands?


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2007)

Warren winces.  To himself, he thinks _'why do they insist on jabbering on to a giant that clearly doesn't want to hear it?'_

Outwardly, he tries to interrupt Larian by loudly saying *"Let's just go already."*


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2007)

Siobhan had intended to just move around the giant as they had already had a less than pleasant encounter with one variety of giants for the day. But since the others had already engaged the giant, she might as well throw her voice in.
"It is as my companions say. We already defeated a warband that was using the old Vraath keep as its base of operations, but it seems they have a large army intent on marching over all of the Vale. Someone strong like yourself who knows the woods would be of great help in foiling their plans."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

He squints some more as the group walks away. He scratches some of his red sores and ponders a bit, yelling in response, "You goblins have already tried to persuade me. I won't leave this place."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

I can understand your desire to stay here.  It's a very nice place.  I hope we can keep the goblins from taking it from you.  Do you know if they were trying to talk anyone else into helping them?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

The old giant seems to ponder some of your words but otherwise seems to keep his attention to his roasting boar.

(There's at least some reward for avoiding to completely turn him against you. 250 xp each approximately.)

Your group continues through the forest, going down some less used and possibly forgotten trails in the Witchwood. You manage to avoid running into any additional problems along the way. Soon enough, you can hear the rushing water of the Skull Gorge ahead. You must not be too far from the bridge.

(If anyone wants to scout things out or make any special preparations, now is the time.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tyrla had said but little during their journey that day, and even now her words were quiet, barely more than a whisper.  "Perhaps one of us should scout ahead- we've walked into too many enemies already."  When she spoke, most of her attention seemed to focus on Warren and Avril...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2007)

"Agreed. We need to know what we are against, especially if a whole army of goblinoids has descended down from the mountain."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

Thorough information is never a bad thing.  It could also help us be more fully prepared for the battle.  It certainly helped at the keep.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 27, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril turned to Larian as they walked towards the suspected encampment of the goblinoids and their army. "I hope we can rely on that giant, or that we've convinced it to at least aid us to some extent in this battle. It's not going to be easy fighting an army, particularly one as well organised, and we'll need all the allies we can get."

Once they reached a point near the so-called Skull Gorge, she stopped with her allies and tied the horses down to let them graze. She checked that they were not injured or uncomfortable, making one or two adjustments. In the evening, if there was time, she'd have to tend to them a little better.

She turned to Warren. "Do you think you're up to this, Warren? Scouting the gorge. They may have placed some defences here because it's a good place to hold off any attacks. I'm hoping for a small guard, but I've been wrong so far. Either way, we need to get to the other side to see what that army is like. Of course, I could fly all the way there and back, but you never know if they have any more of those manticores about, and I'd rather not run into those by accident. Best to take a look at the bridge, and see what's happening."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril suggests Warren takes a look at Skull Gorge.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2007)

Warren shrugs.  *"I'll just scout it out myself.  No sense you getting eaten by a manticore while scouting out in the open."*

The halfling plunks down from Serrin's back and gets set to scout out the bridge.  He'll go check out the bridge for any obvious threats, then fetch the others so they can all rush across and hopefully escape the hydra if it's still hiding there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words.







_The ground has been rising for the last few miles, and finally the forest itself peters out. Ahead is a stretch of barren ground, about sixty feet wide, ending in a gorge. Roughly a hundred feet wide at its narrowest point, the gorge drops away precipitously to a fast-rushing stream far below. The ancient Dawn Way crosses the cleft on a bridge of stone. Anchored at both ends to large stone towers with pentagonal roofs, the bridge seems sturdy despite its obvious age. It is, clearly, the only easy way to cross, since the gorge continues as far as the eye can see to the east and west. The four stone towers that anchor the bridge are each forty feet high. A narrow wooden stairway winds around each leading up to an open-air watchpost at the top._

_A small encampment of a half-dozen tents clusters near the northern side of the bridge. Curls of smoke from campfires attest to some sort of activity. A single humanoid figure stands at the watchpost on the top of each of the four watchtowers, longbow in hand. A powerfully built hound with glowing red eyes and short ruddy fur sits watchfully near either end of the bridge. Yet the most impressive creature present is certainly the sleek and menacing green-scaled dragon that perches on the roof of the northwestern watchtower on the far side of the gorge. It lies basking in the sun, but its bright yellow eyes are fixed on the bridge._


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2007)

...Warren blinks a few times as he checks out the bridge from his hiding spot.  _'Sheesh,'_ he thinks to himself.  _'Excessive much?  This can't be good.....'_

The halfling creeps away back toward the group rather than continuing his reconnaissance over the bridge.  Sneaky he may be, but a dragon and a couple of hellhounds won't likely have any trouble sniffing him out if he gets close.

So he just heads back to the group to report on what he saw.  Then he adds *"I....don't think we should go that way, y'know?  So where do we go now, instead?"*


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2007)

"Judging by your description, no army has made camp at the base of the bridge," Siobhan says thoughtfully. "I believe we should try to collapse, or at least severely damage, the bridge. I can ask Kord for a prayer that allows me to bend and twist stone with the merest of a touch, and another that should shield some of us from the worst of the dragon's acid. What say you?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 29, 2007)

"I don't think there is any chance of bringing down the bridge without killing whatever guards it- and while there is no army here yet, I think we can be safe in saying that this is the advance guard."  Tyrla's voice is quiet and cautious- it is obvious she is worried.  "And while we might go elsewhere like back to town, for instance, this challenge won't go away, and it won't get any easier.  If we don't fight them now, we'll have to face them _with_ their army.  If we can take the dragon, I think we can win- but this is not a fight I'll go into within everyone being in agreement.  What say you?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 29, 2007)

*Warren the halfling*

*"I just don't think we can handle that dragon, and if we attack the bridge even just briefly, we're likely to have a showdown with that dragon.  The other bridge guardians are chumps I'm sure, but a dragon?  No way...."* the halfling mutters.  He still remembers one bite from the hydra nearly killing him.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Aye, Warren.  This is no time for cold feet.  You wanted a life of adventure?  You've found it.  Now's your chance to seize it.
As for strategy, I think Siobhan is on to something.  I've got a scroll that will shield us all from the worst of the dragon's breath, and haste should help us finish everything else.  With but a quarter hour to restudy my spell book I could prepare other useful spells as well.  The only problem that I see is the ability to attack the dragon.  Any suggestions about how we can bring this fell beast down?


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 29, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril's face fell at Warren's revelations regarding what he'd found at Skull Gorge. "It seems my worst fears are being realised. They have the power of dragons on their side now. This is some powerful army we're dealing with. And if they can have a dragon guard a bridge, then what have they got at their encampment in the hills on the other side."

She turned to Siobhan. "Is there another way across the Gorge? If not, then it will be of utmost importance for us to at least try and collapse this bridge." For a moment at least, she skirted the issue of the dragon. "Can't say I know how. Unless we can bring down those towers, but I don't see my shortspear doing any good. Maybe a hammer of some kind, but who here has the power to bring down one of those. Unless we can get the dragon to fly into it." No chance, really.

"I agree, though. I can't see how we can fight that dragon. Without Scarlet and Gurguannin, we can't rely on Warren to do it, and if it keeps to the air, who is going to be able to blast it. Tyrla's magic and the range of her power will be invaluable. Warren, did you see cover near the bridge. Some place we can still attack the guards on the towers but have cover from the dragon? If we force it to land and use hit and run tactics, we might have a chance. Otherwise, we have to find a way of avoiding it, but I don't know how."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Warren, did you see cover near the bridge? Some place we can still attack the guards on the towers but have cover from the dragon?




I'll head up this question a bit for Warren. 

[sblock=Warren]The nearest respectable cover is 200 feet away from the towers. There are sparse trees leading up until 60 feet away from the towers, but they are few and far between.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 29, 2007)

*"Nothing much, Avril.  And not close enough to the bridge for it to matter."* Warren says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2007)

(The ball is in the group's court to decide what to do. I'm prepared to move along as soon as things start going.)


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2007)

"We needn't necessarily be able to fight the dragon if we can somehow draw its attention away from the bridge, preferrably so that it will actually leave the bridge for a while. Also, I'm no expert on bridge design, but I think if we can break it enough in any one spot, it might collapse under its own weight."
Siobhan leans on her hammer and her brow furrows in thought. After a moment she continues.
"If we could get inside one of the two towers on this side, our position would already be much better. The dragon will have no good way of attacking us without tearing down at least some of the tower. Still, our best chance would be to attack when and if it goes hunting."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

I would like to adjust my spell selection, and can prepare a few extra spells to deal with the dragon at a distance.  Perhaps, Avril, your ability to call lightning down from the heavens will help.  I believe we even recovered a scroll of that spell.  Once we're prepared, I feel we should tackle this problem sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2007)

"Kord only grants new strength for a new day, so if I am to ask for the stone-shaping prayer, we would need to wait till tomorrow anyway," Siobhan notes. "One thing to note is that I will not be able to spare too many prayers for healing use if I am to tip the scales in our favour during the battle."


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 30, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril looked around while she was listening to Siobhan and the others talking. "It's getting dark," she remarked, "Which doesn't really help matters." She considered their fate for a moment, and then spoke at length.

"There doesn't appear to be an army on the other side of this bridge. So if this is the only place to cross for some distance, then it appears we've come in time. And we might have some time as well. I'm not sure how we're going to bring that bridge down, but I'm thinking getting into one of those towers might help. The problem, as always, is the dragon."

"We have a few options really. We can creep forward in the dark and hope to get into those towers, but I think that hell hound will detect us quite easily. We cna wait and observe to see if there's any change in the guard or the hounds, or for that matter if the dragon goes. Or, we can wait until morning, prepare as best we can to face the dragon, lure it here, and fight it. I think that's something we want to avoid if we can."

"It's still early evening now. I say we watch for a few hours, see what happens, and if there is an opportunity we can get into those towers. It'll give us shelter from the dragon while we work on bringing one of those down. Let's take this one step at a time, and see what we can learn."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Creamsteak, how long is the bridge? And what are the dimensions of the towers, including any doorways into the towers. Avril's suggesting waiting perhaps 2 hours to see what happens at nightfall.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bear's Endurance, Barkskin, Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 30, 2007)

The bridge is about 100 feet. The towers are pentagonal, 20 feet to a side, 40 feet tall. There are no doors inside the tower, they are solid stone "anchors" for the bridge.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2007)

Larian listense carefully, having learned to respect and heed what Avril has to say.  When she finishes he weighs in.  You're right.  There's no need to rush things, as the army seems to still be gathering itself.  There's some reason for concern in that we know said army will arrive in the near future, and it would be best for us to deal with this force before the larger numbers appear.  The night strike is an interesting idea, but I'm fairly certain that darkness will hinder us much more than our opponents.  Besides, our three spellcasters would sacrifice magical use for tomorrow.  I would rather launch an attack before it gets much darker or try to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 1, 2007)

"I think, from the sound of things, we may want to wait until morning, when we are all rested and ready.  Let us move back a bit farther, in case they send out patrols during the night.  Perhaps, once we are prepared, we might try to draw the dragon away from the other guardians- between our archers and our ranged spells, we might injure it so that it can fly no longer..."  Tyrla still sounded worried, but now that imminent combat seemed less likely she did not appear quite as tense as she had been moments ago.

OOC: Between eldritch blast, call lightning, and Larian and Siobhan using longbows, we can deal pretty reasonable damage at range- if we can draw the dragon away from ground support, we ought to be able to bring it down, though I doubt we can do it without some casualties.  Maybe the kind of illusion we used on the hydra could be used as a lure...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

Everyone sets up camp. The night is filled with the strange sounds of the Witchwood, and knowledge that creatures like the giant and the abombination still live on this land. This night is a bit warmer than the last. The forest provides better cover against the wind than the rickety castle walls.

When all is said and done, the group recovers at dawn without any particular encounter or problems with hypothermia (or similar).

*Notes*
Go ahead and level to 6.
Prepare your spells and such.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2007)

*"I still don't like this...."* Warren states, after everyone has risen in the morning.  *"You know I'll stand by you, but if your plans to attack a dragon out in the open result in the mass slaughter I expect, I will flee to save myself before it decides that a side order of halfling goes well with a main course of elf."*

*"And don't say I didn't warn you how foolish it is to attack a bloody dragon, of all things...."* he mutters while going off to do his morning exercises.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 1, 2007)

Larian sighs at Warren's words, used to his friend's worrying, but still amazed that it comes from a halfling.  Truly, short one, you sound more like a dwarf every day.  We are likely the only ones in the area who have a chance of chasing this dragon away, and thus it is our reponsibility to attempt it.  Would you speak differently if it was your own halfling village that the goblin army was moving toward?
He smiles to make sure the halfling knows it is all in good humor, and then settles in to study his spellbook.  
As soon as he mumbles over himself while holding a long, thin metallic rod.
[sblock=ooc] cast extended mage armor on himself [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0- _Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze_
1-_Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall _ (Trans)
2- _Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength _ (Trans)
3- _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Displacement, Haste_ (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2007)

Siobhan comes out form his morning prayer.
"I focused on asking blessings that will help us defeat the dragon. Kord has also been gracious to grant me the insight to wielding a bow effectively, so I can use the bow we found in the Vraath Keep to bring down this dragon. However, my hand-eye coordination isn't very good. Do you know any spells which could help, Avril and Larian?"

[sblock=OoC]I added the bow to Siobhan's character sheet, and did the math with the assumption that it is a +1 bown (since it most likely is at least that much). 

Currently my combat plan would be Protection from Energy on Siobhan, Resist Energy on someone who needs it, Bless and Shield of Faith on Siobhan before combat, and reading the scroll of Divine Power and casting Prayer just before the attack. Still considering if the additional +1 to attack and damage from Divine Favor are worth the extra round it takes to cast it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Prepared] CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
_3rd_ - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7), Prayer, Protection from Energy
_2nd_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
_1st_ - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (CL 7), Divine Favor, Shield of Faith
_0th_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
_Domain Spells_ 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Larian finishes casting his armoring spell and turns a grim face on his companions.  Very aware that this will be bloody day he asks, So, have we a battle plan?  I will extend my spells of haste and acid resistance to maximize their usefullness, and can also make Warren invisible for an initial strike, and add strength to someone's arms.  Beyond that, most of my actions will be attacks of bow or spell.

My suggestion is to strike hard and fast against the hound and towers, and hopefully take this side of the bridge before their reinforcements arrive.  Can anyone block the bridge in any way, to keep those reinforcements on the other side?  I guess I could create an image of a wall of fire or something similar to discourage their intrusion.

Thoughts, my friends?  I think the more we hear from all, the more likely we are to hit on a solid strategy.
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0- Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2- Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength (Trans)
3- Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Displacement, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours

*Rod of Extend*--2 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2007)

"My intention is to focus on physical attacks, and some of the prayers I've prepared will help us all in that regard," the cleric answers. "I will also use the scroll we found, as that should give me the abilities of an able warrior. Movement limitation isn't my strongest suit, though. I will most likely begin with my hammer, and once we have cleared this side of the bridge change to the bow and focus on taking down the dragon."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 2, 2007)

"I am ready," Tyrla said steadily.  "While I can do little against groups, the range of my arcane bolts is impressive- I can focus my attention on the dragon as soon as we attack, and continue until it falls or I do."


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 2, 2007)

*"Err, I don't think a wall of fire would spook those dogs.  Aren't they the fire-breathing kind?  They certainly looked kind of fiendish last time we fought some with the hobgoblins."* Warren mentions.

*"Also, I think you should use that flight spell on me, and I'll go take out the archers in the towers.  Unless Siobhan or Avril want to handle that.  I don't think I'm quite good enough yet at climbing to get up those towers by hand."* he adds.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Larian smiles, although there seems to be the smallest bit of annoyance in it.Well, my short friend.  There seems to be one fire hound on this side, and one on the other side, and a whole encampment of hobgoblins and who knows what else.  We may have to deal with the second hound, but the wall might dissuade some of the others from joining the dance.  
As for the flight spell, I'm fine with using it on you, but it certainly makes you the most likely one to confront the dragon, does it not?  Besides, how do I know you won't use it to leave the minute things look grim for us?

[sblock=Arkhandus] I hope you know that the annoyance is entirely Larian's.  I'm having fun with Warren's attitude, but I can see the haughty elf running out of patience.    [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2007)

"Climbing one of the towers could prove useful for using the bow later," Siobhan ponders. "It would, however, lessen the chance of everyone benefitting from some of the prayers I am going to use."

[sblock=OoC]Judging by the picture, there's stairs leading up to the towers[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 3, 2007)

*"That's fine, if I have to keep the dragon occupied for a bit in the air, I will.  As long as everyone else is shooting the thing to pieces while I do so.  Flight is the fastest and sneakiest way to reach the towers and dispatch the archers."* the halfling replies.

*"But I'd suggest that if you're going to put up an illusory wall, you make it look like a tall, iron wall.  That might fool the hound or any other reinforcements without giving them the idea to just risk running through it."*  The halfling doesn't hesitate to school the wizard on better wizardry, even though he knows practically nothing on the subject.

*"Oh, and if you really thought I'd just run away before the fight even started, then why wouldn't I just take off now?  It's not likely that any of you could stop me or catch me if you tried."* he boasts.

[sblock=Redclaw]Indeed!  [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

Larian chuckles, a little condescension in his reply.Actually, Warren, I'm worried about the hound seeing through the illusion, and a wall of fire is a perfect solution, as the hobgoblins won't think twice about a hellhound charging through a real one.  If that same hound saunters through a wall of iron, however, the illusion proves useless.

Now, your other point is valid, and I'll make you invisible _and_ flying.  That should get you a free shot at the first guard, and then a chance to fly over at the second while Siobhan and Avril deal with the hounds.  Tyrla and I will strike the dragon immediately, and then I'll create the wall.  Hopefully that will buy us some time to finish off those on this side.  

Larian waits until everyone is at the edge of the treeline, in position to burst out and attack the enemy, then he draws them close so that all are in range of his spells and begins to work his magic, after a final word of warning to Warren, Now hold still, energetic one.  I'm going to make you invisible first, and I don't want you sneaking off before I finish my casting.  The laste will be my spell of swiftness.  You can begin as soon as that's done. 

[sblock=ooc] When we are in position to strike, but still hidden from view, Larian will cast _Energy Resistance, Mass_ (acid), _invisibility_, _bull's strength_, _fly_, _haste_ (extended) and then a _fireball_ aimed at the dragon (8d6 damage, Ref save DC 17 for half). 
If anyone wants to adjust that plan, I'm fine with it.  I just knew CS wanted to get this started, and I'm off to work soon and won't be able to write more for 12 hours or so.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement, 

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Invisibility on Warren--6 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--12 rounds (11 after the fireball)

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 3, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Assassin's Stance active*

*"Right, I got it.....  I'll go take out the guard in the closest, left-side tower once you're all set, then dispatch the other nearby guard.  I'll move on the rear guards if it doesn't look like you all need my immediate help with the dragon.  The hounds and the dragon I'll leave mostly to you tall folk, but I'll pitch in when I must."* Warren says.

[sblock=ooc]As noted in the Rogues Gallery thread now....

Active Stance: Assassin's Stance.
Readied Maneuvers: Burning Blade, Cloak of Deception, Death Mark, Flashing Sun, Shadow Blade Technique.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

The group hits the edge of the forest, then casts their wards (I assume) before getting any closer. They then close the gap, getting as close to the tower as possible before they are spotted by one of the sentries. During the "surprise round" the sentry fires a single arrow north-east.

[sblock=Pender]You are currently in the middle of a fist-fight with one of the lesser grunts. You've already taken down one of the others today, and he's in the tent to the north-west resting. You've curerrently taken 20 points of non-lethal damage from the fighting, but you've dished out more than that between your two opponents.

Suddenly, an arrow comes crashing down not 10 feet from the Hobgoblin Lieutenant. He immediately takes note, and starts barking orders to the other hobgoblins, though the one you're currently fighting seems to be more than willing to ignore his orders and continue his brawl with you.[/sblock]

*Initiatives*
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4







The regular group can start anywhere within the red dashed outline in the south west, or if you would have stayed even farther back (off-map) you can state so (pick an increment of 10 ft. "away", such as "100 ft. south-west").

Pender, you are in the dashed circle outline in the north-east. The circle represents the "imaginary ring." You are currently unarmed and unarmored (the hobgoblin lieutenant has that gear), and in the middle of a fist fight with one of the hobgoblin grunts (he's also within the outline).


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2007)

Siobhan had been hoping for a moment's respite before they are spotted. As the hobgoblin shoots an arrow, she reads scroll she had been keeping ready and then readies her warhammer, holding it in both hands.

Allies who are currently within 50ft of Siobhan gain a +1 morale bonus to attacks and on saves against fear.

[sblock=OoC]Cast Bless, and Shield of Faith on Siobhan (both last 6 min) and Protection from Energy (acid) (82 points, 60 min). Since she will be wielding the bow later, she's not wielding her shield and will wield the warhammer in two hands.

Divine Power lasts for 7 rounds.

AC 21, Touch 14, Flat-footed 19
(+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +3 Deflection)
Protection from Acid 82 points
Ref +5
----
Speed 40ft (reduced from 60ft)
Melee Warhammer +16/+16/+11 (1d8+10/x3), or
Ranged Composite longbow +9/+9/+4 (1d8+5/x3, 110ft)
Base Atk +6; Grapple +12
----
Str 16/22 (+3/+6)[/sblock][sblock=Spell prepared] CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
_3rd_ - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7), Prayer
_2nd_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
_1st_ - Cure Light Wounds (CL 7), Divine Favor
_0th_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
_Domain Spells_ 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 3, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 20 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

A battle with a group of hell hounds and hobgoblins was one thing, nerve wracking in its own way, but add a great green dragon to that, and things became much, much more dangerous. She was quietly thankful for the little additional protection she had from her armor against the dragon's breath.

She prepared as best she could, and before heading closer to the battle, she quickly cast two spells that would aid her in the coming battle. The rest she would hold for later, when the time came. If the time came. Heart pounding, she moved closer with the others, hoping to get some sort of drop on the creatures before they were spotted.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* This takes Avril up to the approach. Will post her action once I get clarification on a few things. Avril will cast Barkskin and Produce flame (Extended, using her rod) on herself before heading closer.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 3, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 24, Assassin's Stance*

Warren, invisible and girded with spells from his allies, flies around and up to the nearest tower-watchman as quickly as he can.

_(start in space D-31, flying at a double-move towards space I-28 in the room with the sentry.  Note that the Haste increases his base flight speed by +30 feet, so speed is 90 feet.  First he flies around to space I-35, using up 25 feet of movement, then goes vertical 75 feet.  Stopping once he gets to the level of the guard, at which point he'll use any remaining movement to move in towards I-28 (after 75 feet, if it's that high, he'd still have 5 feet of horizontal movement left, and I dunno how tall the tower is).  Buffed presently with Fly, Haste, Invisibility, and Bless.)_

_(Larian, who was the Bull's Strength cast upon?)_


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

Larian starts by casting energy resistance mass on all members of the party, providing acid resistance 10 for 1 hour.
He then casts Invisibility on Warren, which should last for 6 minutes or until he attacks someone.
Third, he casts Bull's Strength on Warren, which should last for 6 minutes.
His final pre-battle spell is Fly, also on Warren, and also lasting 6 minutes.

Preparations done, but still keeping a grip on Warren so that he can target him when it's time to cast Haste, he creeps toward the towers with the rest of the party.
As soon as the alarm is raised, he casts Haste on all party members, extending it with his metamagic rod.  It will last for 12 rounds, starting in the surprise round.  It provides +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex saves, +1 to hit, +30' to base move and an extra attack if you use the full attack action.  

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement, Fireball

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Invisibility on Warren--6 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--12 rounds (11 after the fireball)

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 6; HP  35/35; AC 20*

Tyrla's preparations were remarkably simple- save for her normal invocation of Sight, she made no special gestures.  Once Larian had cast his spell of Haste, she began to channel arcane power against their foes.

OOC: From D-34, take a 5-foot step to E-34; Invoke an eldritch blast at the nearest hellhound; ranged touch +10 (including Bless and Haste), damage 3d6


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Surprise round actions complete, now starting on Round 1 with what was posted.

*Initiatives* - Round 1
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Hellhounds 8
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* With the grunt in front of you distracted only for a second you take two swings. The first misses, but the second connects for 6 points of non-lethal damage. He's still standing, but he's a bit shaky at this point.

*Warren:* Warren invisibly moves to I-28, as far as he can tell the guard is completely unaware of his presence. (Towers are 40 feet tall.)

*Larian:* Larian's fireball flies towards the dragon, exploding for 32 points of damage. Both the dragon and the hobgoblin make their saves, reducing it to 16.

*Tyrla:* Your eldritch blast connects for 13 points of damage against he nearest Hellhound.

*Hobgoblins:* The one in the ring with Pender gives him another swing, but fails to land the punch. The other hobgoblins pick up and store their nearby weapons (full round action). The archer near Warren fires down at Larian with his longbow (provoking an attack, Warren chooses to not take it, it deals 7 points of damage to Larian). The north-west archer returns fire on Larian, but misses. The south-east archer fires on Tyrla hitting for 6 points of damage. The north-east archer doesn't have a reasonable shot on anyone, so he delays. 

*Lieutenant:* The hobgoblin Lieutenant, weilding his shiny armor and magical greatsword, takes a double move to the bridge.



I don't see any reason to update the map just yet as nothing complex has happened yet.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Seeing his companions rush off to fight the foes on this side of the bridge, Larian decides to get the attention of the real threat.  He positions himself with some cover from the nearest tree and forms a ball of sulfur and bat guano in his hand, then launches it in the direction of the dragon, shouting the word Incendio!  The ball transforms as the word is spoken, igniting into a handful of flame and shooting across the gorge until it explodes next to the tower that the dragon is resting on, covering the beast in angry red flames.
[sblock=ooc] Move to D31, then cast fireball.  If it's possible to place it where it will hit both the dragon and the hobgoblin in the tower the dragon's on, that would be cool.  Otherwise I'll just target the dragon.  It does 8d6 fire damage, Reflex Save DC 17 for half. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement, Fireball

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Invisibility on Warren--6 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--12 rounds (11 after the fireball)

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pender, Human Fighter 6*

Pender grunts and takes a quick look around at the movements of the hobgoblins, especially the big one currently wearing the armor and wielding the sword his uncle gifted him. 'Damn beasts...' he thinks to himself as the big hobgoblin strides off toward the bridge. 'Just wait 'til I get those back.' Turning his mind back to the task at hand, he gets an idea...

[sblock=OOC]Pender is hoping the hobgoblins will follow their leader. Then if he can KO the one he is fighting, he will be unguarded for a while. In this round, he will continue to fight the one in the ring with him, but will pull his punches, so as not to actually knock him out until he sees whether the others follow their leader. Will fight defensively this round (+2 to AC, -4 to attack rolls).
Where are the other hobgoblins storing their weapons? Does Pender know where Northwind, his warhorse, is?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

The warhorse and most of the goblin's spare equipment is in a small encampment just a one-round-run north-west of your current position. The warhorses gear and saddlebags are on the ground nearby, and it's currently thoroughly tied up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Larian:* Larian's fireball flies towards the dragon, exploding for 32 points of damage. Both the dragon and the hobgoblin make their saves, reducing it to 16.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

I've editted the above post to more accurately reflect the situation. It's now Avril's action (although I'm waiting to see if Warren takes his attack of opportunity on the Archer now).


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2007)

Siobhan engages the closest hellhound, charging if it isn't within one move action. If someone has already disposed of the one on this end of the bridge, she will isntead double move to the bridge. [sblock=OoC]Currently under Bless, Divine Power, Haste, Protection from Energy and Shield of Faith. [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Things started to happen quickly once Larian's great ball of fire exploded on the dragon, followed by a flurry of activity and the approach of many more enemies. Avril wished she had a little more cover, but for now she'd just have to take what she could get. With a good view of the dragon on the tower opposite, she called to Tyrla. "Tyrla, leave the archers and the hounds! We need to concentrate on that dragon!"

She withdrew her arm behind her head and hurled a ball of flame towards the dragon, following the first one with another small ball. While not the most powerful magic in the worlds, the balls of fire were surprisingly effective, and easy to throw at creatures the size of a dragon, even at range. _Spirits protect me! Scarlet, I wish you were here!_

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril starts at D31, and with haste hurls two balls of flame from her product flame spell at the dragon. Ranged Touch: +7/+7 (including haste, 120 ft.). Produce Flame Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 11 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 29/29,  AC 18, Fort +2/Ref +6/Will +5*

Seeing the hobgoblin lieutenant rushing across the bridge, Larian removes a scroll from his backpack and quickly invokes the stored arcane power it holds.
As he finishes chanting, a wall of fire appears in the middle of the bridge, filling it from side to side and offering no path to those who would cross over to fight his companions.

[sblock=ooc] Move action to withdraw scroll of Major Image, standard action to use it.  It creates the image of a wall of fire, including crackling and illusory heat, at row 19 across the bridge.  Anyone/thing that interacts with it gets a Will save DC 18 to ignore it.  [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Invisibility on Warren--6 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--10 rounds 
*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 4, 2007)

_(Warren won't waste the invisibility yet, he'll wait a second until he's ready to attack all-out)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

The south-west archer's arrow strikes Larian for 7 points of damage. Updated the above post.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Initiatives* - Round 1 Cont'd
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Hellhounds 8
Siobhan 4

*Avril:* Avril fires two bursts of flame towards the dragon, and they land on target  (11 and 12 rolled for attacks, though dragon is flat footed and large). The bursts strike for 9 and 7 points of damage.

*Dragon:* The green wyrm grabs up an item from underneath himself and drinks it. The dragon fades from vision (now invisible).

*Hellhounds:* The one at the north end of the bridge runs south. The nearer one charges at Tyrla. It hits for 7 points of physical damage and 1 point of fire damage.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan takes a 5 ft. step and has a 35 and 18 on the attack rolls against the hellhound (19 and 2 rolled). Both attacks hit, and combined they deal more than enough damage to drop the beast.







Note that if you want to attempt to target the dragon, you have to pick a square. Also note that the Hellhound on the south end is dead (I forgot to remove the mark) after Tyrla's bolt and Siobhan hitting it.

I'll cover round 2 later tonight if possible.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril felt the coldness that passed down her spine as the dragon roared in pain from her strikes, before disappearing in front of her very eyes. She briefly saw visions of horror and dread as the invisible dragon fell on her or one of her allies, her memory still fresh about the deaths of Gurguannin and Scarlet. If she could help it, she would not afford that dragon another luxury.

"Larian! Siobhan! Tyrla! The dragon is invisible and it's coming this way. Get to cover, quickly!" Her voice cried out in fear and anguish as she anticipated the attack of the dragon. She moved quickly, dashing over the open ground towards the nearest tower, and quickly passing through to take cover in the doorway and out of sight of the oncoming dragon. She was sure it could find them there, but it would make it a lot more difficult to do so. "Warren!" she called up the tower. "There's a dragon coming this way and its invisible." Last thing she wanted was for Warren to kill the guard, only to find himself visible to an invisible dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Double move into the tower with Warren in it. Not sure where the entrance is, but she'll move inside and take cover next to the doorway to hide from the dragon.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 10 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

The only way to really get a good idea on these towers (even reading the module) is to take a really close look at the art.











If you look REALLY closely at the first picture, it's apparent that a wooden spiral staircase runs along the outside of the towers, and there are doors to the towers facing on the inside edge. There also appears to have been some miscommunication between the art, the map, and the text in the module. The art is actually innaccurate to the text descripton, but whatever. I'll assume that there are doors on the inside edge of the towers and some kind of interior ladder.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 4, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Assassin's Stance*

Warren doesn't worry much about the dragon for now, figuring that he's got some reasonable cover inside the tower.  He just whirls his blade around for a moment, igniting the sword in flames, then unleashes a spinning triple-attack against the hobgoblin guard, before the poor fool can realize what's going on.

[sblock=attack]Warren uses a swift action to initiate Burning Blade, followed by Flashing Sun as a full-round action.  DM Creamsteak, do you think the +2 bonus on attack rolls for being invisible would apply to the second and third attack, or no?  For now I'm just assuming not, since I'm uncertain.

Flashing Sun gives Warren a full-attack action with one extra attack, each at -2 to hit, and Haste gives him another attack with that full-attack.  Since Flashing Sun is a Desert Wind strike, his Insightful Strikes feature applies.  Bless and Haste each add +1 to the attack rolls, invisibility adds +2 to the first attack at least.  Bull's Strength adds +2 to damage, Insightful Strikes adds Wisdom bonus to damage.  Guard is flat-footed, and sneak attack applies....

First attack is short sword +13 for 1d4 +10 +3d6 +1d6 +5 damage.
Second attack is short sword +11 for 1d4 +10 +3d6 +1d6 +5 damage.
Third attack is short sword +11 for 1d4 + 10 + 3d6 + 1d6 + 5 damage.

Let me know which attack drops the guard, if any (I should _hope_ that Warren's best sneak attack combo would do it!).  Warren wants to gauge the guards' toughness without underestimating them.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 6; HP  21/35; AC 20*

Tyrla felt the sting of fresh wounds, and she knew that could spell trouble with a dragon about.  She took a brief moment to drink a potion of her own...

OOC: Draw and drink a CLW potion; if the dragon is within 60 feet, call out its position (See the Unseen is active)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2007)

Siobhan noted the dragon drinking a potion with both worry and relief; worry for the fact that they now didn't know where it was and could not concentrate their attacks to it, relief for the fact that it most likely wasn't able to cast spells itself.
Since they have no way of knowing where the dragon is, the cleric heads for the second tower. She intends to dispatch of the archer there and then focus on using a bow herself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 2
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Hellhounds 8
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender lands another unarmed attack, dealing another 6 points of non-lethal damage.

*Warren:* Warren unleashes a full flurry of attacks (I'll just go with your numbers). The first strike does 28 points of damage dropping the hobgoblin.

*Larian:* Larian produces his scroll and conjures a major image of a flame wall.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla draws a potion that heals for 9 points.

*Hobgoblins:* Two archers fire at Larian, the other fires at Tyrla. One arrow hits Larian and another hits Tyrla. Larian is hit for 2, Tyrla is hit for 7. The other grunts take double moves towards the bridge. The dizzy one fighting Pender takes one more swing. He hits, dealing 5 points of non-lethal damage to pender.

*Lieutenant:* He takes a double move (that's all he can realistically manage) to the south.

*Avril:* Avril moves for cover.

*Dragon:* Nobody seems to spot where the dragon moved to or what it did, but it doesn't reveal itself this round.

*Hellhounds:* The remaining hound charges Tyrla. It fails to land a hit.

*Siobhan:* (I assume this is ok, correct me if it isn't) With the new hellhound so close, Siobhan attacks it three times (BAB treated as 6 from divine power, +1 haste attack). All three hit. Damage is 45 total, more than enough to eliminate the second hound.





I didn't shade in the "border" squares for the tower this time. Sorry about that. I'm sure you can tell which part is supposed to be in and out. Also thinking on it Avril should be just outside the tower (move action required to open the door).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Larian remains where he is, continuing to concnetrate on the illusionary wall while using the tree to provide some cover from the archers.  

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--9 rounds 

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 5, 2007)

*Pender, Human Fighter 6*

'What the hell?' Pender thinks to himself as a giant wall of flame flashes to life across the bridge. 'Time to finish this off,' he thinks to himself as the others move away. He turns back to the hobgoblin in the ring, and with a smile, swings.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2007)

*Warren, HP 39/39, AC 24, Assassin's Stance*

[sblock=ooc]_(Does Warren hear the dragon's wingbeats upon the air nearby?  Listen check was 20; don't know how tough it would be to hear, and the DC would be adjusted for distance too.)_

_(Also, what does it look like the hobgoblin archers are wearing in terms of armor?  Heavy armor, medium, or light?)_[/sblock]

Warren doesn't know whether to be glad that the techniques he'd been working on were so brutally effective, or to be disappointed that the hobgoblin was such a weak chump that he didn't even have the decency to stay standing for the full barrage of heart and lung jabs....

He doesn't waste much time thinking about it, though, and soars over to the next tower to stab the other nearby archer, quickly dispelling the light upon him with a twirl of the blade, rendering himself invisible once more, but with his own technique this time.  He reappears a few seconds later, after stabbing the other guard in the throat with his invisible sword and a momentary, shimmering sword of icy shadows.....

[sblock=actions]Warren initiates Cloak of Deception as a swift action, to become invisible until end of turn.  Then he flies directly over to space Q-28, next to and a little behind the hobgoblin archer in that tower.  That's a move action with the Fly spell (even if he has to go around a window or something to get there, he's got Haste boosting the horizontal flight speed to 90 feet, so no problem)....  He follows up by attacking with the Shadow Blade Technique as a standard action.

Attack rolls for SBT were 18 and 20 total, against the hobgoblin archer's flat-footed AC.  Damage was 11 piercing, +10 sneak attack, +2 cold.  Lots of low rolls on InvisibleCastle this time.  Warren uses the 18 as his real sword and the 20 as the shadow blade, unless it looks like the archer is wearing _full plate armor_.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 5, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Standing on the edge of the door, a nervous Avril breathed momentary relief as the dragon didn't materialise. But what it was up to kept the adrenaline flowing through her. She glanced at Larian's wall of fire, and decided that she could spend her time best bringing more allies to the fight. If that dragon wanted to fight, it would get one. She could think of a number of flying beasts that would battle it in the air, given half a chance.

Taking a step into the tower to take cover, she drew her rod and started the long process of casting the magic to summon creatures of the natural world to her aid. Hopefully from here she would be safe enough to flood the battlefield with creatures to fight that dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Take a 5 ft. step into the tower and draw her metamagic rod of lesser extend. Start casting Summon Nature's Ally III, burning Call Lightning. Will decide what to summon when her next turn comes up.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 9 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Casting)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2007)

If the dragon has appeared by Siobhan's turn and she has line of sight to it (or can move to have line of sight):
Spotting the dragon, Siobhan drops her warhammer to her feet and retrieves the bow. With divine energy running through her veins, she easily pulls back the string and lets fly an arrow at the dragon

Otherwise:
With no apparent enemies in sight, Siobhan sheathes her hammer and strides towards the closer tower as she draws the bow. Since Warren was already taking care of the other tower, she didn't have to worry about that, but the high ground and better view of the scene of battle provided by the tower could prove valuable to her. 
[sblock=OoC]That's more than fine, I didn't realize the second hound was so close by.[/sblock][sblock=Current effects and altered stats]Bless, Divine Power, Haste, Protection from Energy (acid), Shield of Faith.

AC 21, Touch 14, Flat-footed 19
(+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +3 Deflection)
Protection from Acid 82 points
Ref +5
----
Speed 40ft (reduced from 60ft)
Melee Warhammer +16/+16/+11 (1d8+10/x3), or
Ranged Composite longbow +9/+9/+4 (1d8+5/x3, 110ft)
Base Atk +6; Grapple +12
----
Str 16/22 (+3/+6)[/sblock][sblock=Spell prepared] CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
_3rd_ - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7), Prayer
_2nd_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
_1st_ - Cure Light Wounds (CL 7), Divine Favor
_0th_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
_Domain Spells_ 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 6; HP  23/35; AC 20*

Tyrla kept scanning the sky warily, watching for the dragon.  Arcane energy crackled around her right hand, ready to lash out if a target became visible...

OOC: Ready action to fire an eldritch blast at the dragon if it shows up; ranged touch +8, 3d6 damage


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 3
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender strikes twice. The first swing misses entirely, but the second is a critical, dealing 12 points of non-lethal damage. He drops to the ground.

*Warren:* (You do not hear anything of the Dragon, nobody has yet.) Warren glides through the air to the other tower, striking the hobgoblin veteran hard, but not dropping him.

*Larian:* Larian continues to focus on his spell.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla stands ready to shoot another blast of energy if the dragon reveals itself.

*Hobgoblins:* Two archers fire at Larian from the north towers, one manages to strike past the cover and land a hit on the spellcaster. The arrow deals 7 points of damage, but Larian continues his spell unimpeded. The grunts north of the fire run to their lieutenant and seem a bit disconcerted by the fire in their path. The remaining archer in the tower drops his bow, draws his sword, and swings at Warren. He fails to land a hit.

*Lieutenant:* The lieutenant gives a strict command to the hobgoblin grunt nearest him to charge through the flame. Meanwhile he looks to the sky for where the green wyrm went.

*Avril:* Avril gets just inside the tower wall and starts another spell.

*Dragon:* The creature remains hidden and quiet enough to avoid detection.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan readies her bow while moving closer to the south-west tower.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 6, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 24, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren just tries to finish off the hobgoblin with some regular, but quick, jabs.

If one jab drops the hobgoblin, he'll fly over to the next tower, so as to get the next archer's attention.  Once he gets over there, he'll snicker and point his bloody sword at the hobgoblin archer, to let him know that _he's next_.

[sblock=actions]Warren will attack once normally, and if it doesn't drop the hobgoblin, he'll attack again as a full-attack action (the second attack coming from Haste).

First attack is short sword +13 for 1d4+7 damage.
Second attack from Haste, if necessary, is short sword +13 for 1d4+7 damage.

Warren changes stances afterward, into the Child of Shadows stance, so that he can get some 20% concealment when he starts moving around again.

If the hobgoblin does not drop from the first attack, he'll take a 5-foot step back to space P-27 at the end of his full-attack.  If the hobgoblin _does_ drop from the first attack, though, Warren will instead use a move-action (since one attack only uses up a standard) to fly 90 feet to space P-10 in the next tower.  He'll do his stance change just before moving, in that case.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 6, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 20/29, AC 18, Fort +2/Ref +6/Will +5*

Larian, finding himself far afield from his friends, with a dragon on the wing, runs to the tower while maintaining his mental focus on the illusion.  He does manage to ready his bow as he moves, just in case.

[sblock=ooc] Move to M29 (yay haste!) readying bow as part of the move.  Maintain concentration on the "wall of fire".    [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, 
3-Displacement

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--8 rounds  

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 6, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Safe for the moment inside the bottom half of the tower, the spellcasting Avril only briefly caught sight of Warren flying across to the other tower when she completed her spell. By the sounds coming from outside, the dragon had not yet arrived. Which could mean only one thing - it had magic at its disposal, and it was preparing for battle. That would make things a whole lot tougher.

For a moment she considered summoning something that would keep the dragon occupied, but not knowing where it was made things difficult. So she summoned something she believed would keep the hobgoblins at bay on the bridge, allowing Larian to concentrate on other things. Like the dragon. "Larian!" she shouted. "I've got the bridge covered. Concentrate on the dragon."

She summoned a great wolf onto the bridge, its snarling and large form would be more than enough to give even the stoutest hobgoblin pause. The wolf took a few tentative steps towards the flame wall, ready to strike at anything that dared come close to it. Avril meanwhile, pulled out a scroll from her pack, and, taking a tentative step back outside, spotted the tower where the dragon was, and cast a spell aimed in the direction of the tower.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Summon a dire wolf that moves to M/N 21/22 just on the other side of the wall of fire. The wolf readies an attack to bite anything that comes within reach. Bite Attack: +13. Damage: 1d8+13. Trip: +13. Avril draws her Faerie Fire scroll, and casts Faerie Fire on J/K 8/9, hoping to catch the dragon in it. Position: M28.

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 2 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 8 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Extended Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 12 rounds)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 7, 2007)

With the dragon still undetected, Tyrla decided to move in a little closerto the support of her friends.  As she made her way cautiously across the field, though, she kept an eye out for the reptilian beast, ready to attack if it came into view.

OOC: Move to K 33, ready action to attack if dragon appears.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 7, 2007)

*Pender, Human Fighter 6*

"Oh, YEAH!" Pender exclaims with a gleem in his eye as he drops the hobgoblin with a wicked right hook. He kisses the knuckles of his fist and grins down at the fallen monster.

Looking up toward the conflagration, he sees that the other hobgoblins have made their way onto the bridge. Hoping that they are all distracted by the strange wall of fire, he runs off toward their encampment. He knows there is no way to take them on, even distracted, without a weapon of his own, and a shield if possible. And if Northwind isn't too tied up, perhaps he can free him and ride the bastards down. He'll get his gear back from the leader, then find out where the others took his friends.

'Oh crap! Where's the dragon..?'


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 4
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender takes a run action to head to the campsite. (Next round it'll be a full round action to grab a weapon and shield).

*Warren:* Warren stabs the guard in the kidney, dropping him (11 damage). He then starts flying north.

*Larian:* Larian continues focusing on his spell and moves towards the towers.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla also moves forwards, ready to fire another blast at the dragon, should it appear.

*Hobgoblins:* The hobgoblin order to jump through the wall of flame does so only at the order of the other three hobgoblins with sharp pointy things. He goes through the flame running and jumping (obviously unharmed), and even makes his saving throw to realize it was an illusion. He tries to explain the situation to the other hobgoblins, but they seem reluctant. After the lieutenant gives them another sharp glare and a hobgoblin curse, they cross themselves. One of these two fails his save, and so thinks his success was due to carefully avoiding the wall. 

The archers fire at Warren, one taking a 5 ft. step away and the other crossing his tower to get the shot. One arrow missed, but the far archer is able to land a shot that even gets through the concealment, dealing 9 damage to Warren.

*Lieutenant:* The heavily armed and armored lieutenant, despite coaxing all three of his men through first, walks up to the fire and runs his greatsword through it to test if the flame warmed the metal. Satisfied that it didn't, he steps through cautiously. Now on the other side he orders his men to *"ATTACK THEM!"*

*Avril:* Completing the summoning spell, Avril places it in between the hobgoblins ranks. Avril then casts her faerie fire spell at the center of the north-west tower and as luck would have it it makes a mark on a particular large scaly friend.

*Dragon:* Suddenly revealed, but having completed his preparations, the dragon takes to the sky. It flies south off the tower towards the bridge, then right through the center of the bridge till it's just above the three standing in the middle.

*Readied Action (Tyrla):* Tyrla releases an Eldritch blast on the south-east quarter of the beast, hitting for 12 points of damage.

*Dragon:* The dragon completes its turn by using its breath weapon on Avril, Larian, and Siobhan. 

_Frightful Presence:_ The dragon's frightful presence as it nears strikes fear into Larian (Avril, Siobhan, and the Summoned Wolf made thier saves) and Larian will be Shaken for 21 rounds. 

_Breath Weapon:_ The dragon's breath weapon deals 32 points of acid damage. Avril and Siobhan failed their saves, Larian passed his for half damage. That is before acid resistance. In addition, the dragon's breath deal half as much damage next round unless you take a full round action to attempt to remove the acid (so 16 for Avril/Siobhan, 8 for Larian) but that amount will also be reduced by any acid protection.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan takes a full attack action against the dragon while using her longbow. All three arrows bounce off the creature's skin. Siobhan then moves a bit farther back to spread the group out.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

Larian groans in pain as the dragon's acid pierces his magical protection despite his use of the wall to shield himself from the worst of it.  He also notices the hobgoblins come through the illusionary wall he had created.  He stops concentrating on the wall and turns his attention on the dragon, gesturing and shouting Ustolo!.  A bright line of white-hot fire lances out from his hand at the wyrm.  

As soon as his spell has left his fingers the elf runs up the steps of the tower he is standing next to, figuring it will give him some protetion from the approaching warriors.
[sblock=ooc] Drop concentration on the wall, fire a scorching ray at the dragon, ranged touch +9 (+7 after shaken penalty, but accounting for Haste and Bless) (4d6+1 damage).  
Then move as far as he can up the tower (60' with haste). [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc question] Is there a reason the wolf didn't get an attack when it materialized?[/sblock]

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray
3-Displacement

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--8 rounds  

*Rod of Extend*--1 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 7, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 30/39, AC 24, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren grunts with the pain of another arrow getting past his armor and shadows, then glances outside, cursing in Halfling.  He shouts, in his kind of high-pitched halfling voice, *"Take cover you fools!"*

Then he dashes around in mid-air to maul the archer, over in the next tower, the one who shot him.....  And the shadows swirl about him as he moves, obscuring his position somewhat.  *"Sorry, but I'm in no mood for this."* he says with a scowl.  Then the little halfling spins his blade around in a strange pattern and thrusts at the hobgoblin, evoking an eruption of flames from the poor sod's gut.....

[sblock=actions]Move action to space K-9, flying back out the way he came and looping around to get behind the hobgoblin that stuck an arrow in him.  The movement gives him concealment with the Child of Shadows stance.

Then attacking with Death Mark....  Short sword attack at +13 to hit, for 1d4+10 damage with his discipline focus.  Then if it hits, the fiery explosion deals a further 6d6+3 fire damage, with a Reflex save for half, DC 16.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

> Is there a reason the wolf didn't get an attack when it materialized?




Forgot about it. Just before Avril's turn then one of the hobgoblins gets attacked. The dire wolf, however, seems to fail to land a hit.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 8, 2007)

*Pender, Human Fighter 6*

Pender stares with mouth agape as he sees the incredible fight unfolding behind him on the bridge. 'The dragon--it flies again!...the hobgoblins dare move through a wall of fire!?...the burning wall, where did it go?..._a flying halfling???_'

Turning his attention back to the task at hand, he reassures his horse, "I'll be with you in a moment, friend. But I'm pretty beat up and I'm no good to anyone in this shape." Pender grabs a healing potions and downs it in one big gulp.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2007)

"Still not good enough," Siobhan hisses through clenched teeth. Even though the acid did not penetrate her protections, it was hard to suppress the reaction. 
Since she now didn't have the time to climb the tower, she backed off a bit and recited another prayer asking for skill in arms from Kord.
[sblock=OoC]Move to O-33 and cast Divine Favor[/sblock]
[sblock=Current effects and changed stats]Bless, Divine Favour, Divine Power, Haste, Protection from Energy (acid), Shield of Faith.

AC 21, Touch 14, Flat-footed 19
(+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +3 Deflection)
Protection from Acid 34 points (after the breath weapon jas dealt damage again)
Ref +5
----
Speed 40ft (reduced from 60ft)
Melee Warhammer +18/+18/+13 (1d8+12/x3), or
Ranged Composite longbow +12/+12/+7 (1d8+7/x3, 110ft)
Base Atk +6; Grapple +12
----
Str 16/22 (+3/+6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells prepared]CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
3rd - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7), Prayer
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
1st - Cure Light Wounds (CL 7), Divine Favor
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Tyrla, warlock 6; HP  23/35; AC 20*

Tyrla's face set in a grim mask- now the battle began in earnest.  She raised her hand and again called forth a burst of arcane power, lashing out at the dragon.

OOC: Eldritch blast; +10 ranged touch (including haste and bless), 3d6 damage


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 10, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 20/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

She hadn't really expected her magical spell to find the location of the dragon. How Tyrla's eyes had missed it, she wasn't sure either, but before she could think of retreating to safety, the great beast was upon her and she could feel the burning acid fall on her skin. As the acidic breath disappated into the air, she praised the spirits that her allies were still alive. "Get to cover!" she shouted, as she watched the great wolf attempt to pull down one of the hobgoblin warriors.

Braving the dragon she hurled two balls of flame at it before stepping into the tower and out of sight of the flying beast, hoping the cover would protect her for now. She knew that each of her flames would hurt the dragon, and that hopefully the wolf could manage to take care of the hobgoblins. She just wasn't sure where everybody else was, and who needed help the most.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Breath Weapon Damage: 22 hp (after Acid Resistance 10). Avril hurls two balls of flame at the dragon. Produce Flame Ranged Touch Attacks: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5. She then takes a 5 ft. step into the tower at L28. The dire wolf bites the hobgoblin at M24 or N24. Bite Attack: +13. Damage: 1d8+13. Trip: +13 (note that a hobgoblin that is tripped draws an AoO when getting up again). 

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 4 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 7 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Extended Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 11 rounds)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 5
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender acquires and drinks a healing potion. The potion heals for 10.

*Warren:* Warren manuevers around to the nearby archer and attacks him with his flaming blade. The strike takes down the already wounded (from Larian's fireball earlier) archer. 

*Larian:*  Larian uses his scorching ray spell against the Dragon, dealing 14 fire damage. He then begins ascending the tower.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla's blast does 13 points of damage to the dragon.

*Hobgoblins:* The remaining archer fires a shot at Warren. The arrow hits and deals 8 damage. 

The grunts in front attack the summoned dire wolf. All three land hits, combined they dealt 15 points of damage.

*Lieutenant:* The lieutenant orders his men on the other side of the creature, "Don't bother with the wolf, just go after their spellcasters!" in goblin of course. He, however, is trapped against he wolf, and attacks it outright. He deals 15 points of damage himself.

*Avril:* Avril fires two shots of flame at the Dragon, dealing 10 and 6 damage. The dire wolf bites the hobgoblins for 15 points of damage (M24).

*Dragon:* The dragon executes an immediate wing-over, turning and flying down into the ravine, and finally taking cover under the rapids below. The acid that hit Larian deals 8 more damage, 16 damage to Siobhan and Avril. (That's of course before acid protection reduces the amount).

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves and casts another divine spell granting additional power.






The dragon should actually be 8 squares off-map. I didn't take the time to count out the distance necessary to descend the full 150 feet to the river until after I moved the token on the map. He has 10 ft. of water over the top of him right now, and he occupies 10 feet, so he's essentially as deep as he can be in this water.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender feels a sense of urgency and frustration as the battle rapidly plays out at the bridge. 'At least I haven't been spotted yet,' he thinks to himself. With that he begins to gather up some of the weapons and other items before him. 'Let's see... I'll need the bow and the arrows in case I have to face the dragon. Then the sword and shield for the hobgoblin leader...'

[sblock=OOC]Pender will grab the bow and the arrows. I think that will be two move actions, but if he has more time this round, he will also grab the sword, shield, and remaining two potions--in that order, however much he can get in this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

With his primary target gone, Larian once again turns to defense.  He uses his magical rod and a small strip of leather and speaks the word Celomi, and suddenly he appears to jump two feet to the side.
[sblock=ooc] Remove rod of extend and cast extended displacement on himself (50% miss chance) [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray
3-
*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--7 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--12 rounds 
*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 11, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 20+2d8/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

The last of the acid sizzles painfully on Avril's skin as the dragon dived away, presumably to recover in some way. She wasn't sure how long they would last against these hit and run tactics, but they just had to try. And if that dragon breathed on them again, there was a good chance one of them might not make it.

Taking stock of her own wounds, she cast one of her powerful curative spells on herself, letting the wounds heal and the burning lessen. Larian was near her and safe, and she was reasonably sure the others were as well. "Siobhan, Tyrla? Are you wounded? Can you see Warren anywhere?" she called outside.

Meanwhile the great wolf took another bite out of the nearby hobgoblins, but these creatures and in particular their commander were stronger than Avril would've believed. The wolf tore into them, fighting ferociously. Avril was sure Scarlet would've overcome them easily, despite the wolf's great strength. Her ally had a greater spirit than that of the large wolf.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Breath Weapon Damage: 6 hp (after Acid Resistance 10). Avril casts Cure Moderate Wounds on herself, healing 2d8+6 hp damage. She then draws her wand of Snake's Swiftness. The dire wolf bites the hobgoblin at M24 or N24. Bite Attack: +13. Damage: 1d8+13. Trip: +13 (note that a hobgoblin that is tripped draws an AoO when getting up again). 

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 27/57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 4 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 6 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Extended Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 10 rounds)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 11, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 22, AC 24, Child of Shadows stance*

Warren grits his teeth against the pain of another arrow digging into his flesh, but knows that the best way to stop the last archer is the same way he took down this one.  He focuses on thoughts of the sun and the desert, as Orlane taught him, and spins his blade around in a whirling flourish to summon back the power of flames.

_(recovering the Death Mark maneuver as a full-round action)_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tyrla spat an oath in a nearly unrecognizable language as the dragon fled.  Muttering further imprecations, she raced forward to try for another shot...

OOC: With the haste still active, move up to the edge of the canyon (G 25).  If she has a line of sight to the dragon, that is her target- otherwise she aim at the hobgoblin lieutenant; Eldritch Spear +10 ranged touch, 3d6 damage, range 250 feet.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2007)

Siobhan cursed as the dragon disappeared out of sight. She took a step back to the path and started feathering the hobgoblins. 
[sblock=OoC]5ft-step to N-32 and full attack, focusing on the two hobbos on her side of the dire wolf. If one of them is wounded, that is the preferred target. -4 to attack due to firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 6
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender arms himself with the longbow, quiver, and the potions this round. The sword and shield remain.

*Warren:* Warren channels his martial training and prepares for antoher strike.

*Larian:* Larian creates a protective ward for himself that gives him the ability to avoid most normal attacks. (I also assume you would take another 5 ft. step up.)

*Tyrla:* Tyrla runs towards the edge of the cliff, ready to fire if the dragon makes himself visible. For now she takes a shot at the hobgoblin Lieutenant. Her eldritch blast deals 14 points of damage to him.

*Hobgoblins:* The prone hobgoblin stands, provoking an attack. By some incredible luck (nat 1) the wolf's attack of opportunity is avoided. He heads south towards Avril. The second hobgoblin also flees in that direction, making one attack against Avril. He fails to land a damaging blow. The remaining grunt in melee attacks the wolf and also misses. The one archer fires at Warren, but fails to make a mark.

*Lieutenant:* The commander strikes at the wolf a second time. His attack deals 19 damage to the wolf. He gives a slightly more specific order this time, still in goblin "Kill the summoner and then the one on the other side of the tower."

*Avril:* The dire wolf bites at the remaining hobgoblin veteran, hitting, and dealing 21 damage. The wolf also succeeds in tripping his target. Avril then heals herself for 8+6. She readies her wand for use.

*Dragon:* The wyrm takes a standard action to cast a spell (nobody really has a clear visual to identify it). He then takes a single swim-move closer to the battle.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan closes distance slightly and then fires three arrows into the awaiting hobgoblin flesh. The first two arrows hit, and the third is just barely deflected by the armor. The first arrow deals 9 normal damage, and explodes in a soft white burst of light on contact with the creature dealing 9 additional damage. The hobgoblin drops easily, opening the path to the other veteran. This one suffers 8 physical damage and 4 additional damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

Larian continues up the walkway to the top of the tower, enjoying the limited cover that it provides.  He surveys the scene and decides to prepare for the emergence of the dragon.  With a word of arcane power, Veriferito, he augments his sight and concentration, ready to launch a precise attack.

[sblock=ooc] Move up to 60' to get to the top of the tower in square K26, then cast True Strike. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--6 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--11 rounds  

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender gathers up the sword and shield, then turns his attention to his horse.
[sblock=OOC]I would assume grabbing the sword and shield is two move actions, but I don't know. If I have more time after grabbing the sword and shield, Pender will move toward Northwind (his horse) if need be, or start the full-round action of untying him.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 22/39, AC 24, Assassin's Stance*

Warren changes his mind as he watches the fight outside - the casters probably need his help, despite the annoying archer that remains a threat up here.  He dives outside and down to the hobgoblin leader that's been barking orders, zipping across the bridge at great speed to strike that choice target in the back......

As he moves, Warren adjusts the shadows around him, lowering his shady cloak for now.  Then he reaches the hobgoblin leader and strikes with all his strength, executing a mid-air flourish of the sword before he does so.....  Then the hobgoblin leader, and everything around him, is engulfed in a burst of brilliant red and yellow flames!

[sblock=Actions]Move-action to fly down to space M-20, right behind the hobgoblin leader.  Swift action to change stances, back into Assassin's Stance.  Then initiating Death Mark against the hobgoblin leader, as a flanking sneak attack with the dire wolf.  If it hits, then the dire wolf and the adjacent hobgoblin veteran (by the leader) will be caught in the Death Mark's fiery burst.

Short sword +15 melee, for 1d4+10+3d6 piercing damage.  And 6d6+3 fire damage to the hobgoblin lieutenant, hobgoblin veteran, and the dire wolf, Reflex save DC 16 for half.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 12, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 28/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril was surprised to see the hobgoblin come towards her. She'd really expected the dire wolf to take care of them. Then again, she'd become so accustomed to having Scarlet near her, that the thought of fighting without her was not something she was used to. Nevertheless, while her dire wolf raged in battle outside the tower, she used the power of her flaming hands and Larian's speed, to touch the hobgoblin twice with the flaming balls in her hand. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril makes two melee touch attacks against the hobgoblin with Produce Flame. Produce Flame Melee Touch: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5. The dire wolf, if still alive, bites the hobgoblin at M21 or N21. Bite Attack: +13. Damage: 1d8+13. Trip: +13 (note that a hobgoblin that is tripped draws an AoO when getting up again). 

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 8/57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 6 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 5 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Extended Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 9 rounds)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tyrla gave another quick glance to where the dragon had been, trying to choose her target for best effect.  Arcane energy crackled around her hand as another bolt leapt toward her foe.

OOC: If she can see the dragon, target it- otherwise target the hobgoblin archer on the far tower; eldritch spear +10 touch, damage 3d6, range 250 feet


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2007)

If the dragon has reappeared, Siobhan will try to add feathers to its hide. If not, she will move next to Avril and cast Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 7
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender grabs the sword and shield and moves to his mount.

*Warren:* Warren flies down to attack the Lieutenant, but his blade fails to pierce his plate armor. (3 rolled)

*Larian:* Larian moves up the tower.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla blasts the remaining archer dealing 10 damage.

*Hobgoblins:* The archer takes a return shot at Tyrla and then lays prone. He misses. The remaining grunt near Avril attacks, but doesn't make a mark. The remaining grunt attacks the dire wolf again dealing 9 damage which I believe is sufficient to drop the worg for the time being.

*Lieutenant:* "So at least ONE of you is brave enough to fight with a weapon? Good enough." The lieutenant counter-attacks Warren, but fails to land a hit. He takes 5 ft. step south.

*Avril:* Avril uses her flame against the attacker, striking twice and dealing 19 damage total. He drops.

*Dragon:* Sings a song about how his life got flip-turned upside down and he became the fresh prince of Bell-air. He'll also move a little closer, still staying fully submerged.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan moves to Avril and heals for 9.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 13, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 22/39, AC 24, Island of Blades stance*

Warren grumbles and says *"Well it's no fun now....  Would you kindly explode like you were supposed to?  .......No, I guess not, huh?  Goblins are no fun at all.....  Or are you a kobold?"*

As he talks, Warren takes two jabs at the lesser hobgoblin near him, stepping closer to the hobgoblin leader as he does so.  Then he twists the shadows around him with a thought, menacing both hobgoblins with ephemeral blades.

_(ooc: the hobgoblins are considered *flanked* if anyone else moves up to them!)_

[sblock=Actions]Taking a 5-foot step to follow the hobgoblin leader, and launching a full-attack against the other, lesser hobgoblin, since Warren figures he'll be easier to defeat first.  Assuming the Island of Blades stance.  Full-attack with Haste active is two attacks, so...

Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+7 damage, and
Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 13, 2007)

Pender drops to his knees, skidding to a halt near his beloved horse. He puts his face near the horse's, and talks to him softly as he begins to untie him. "It's alright now, friend. I'll have you freed in no time. Then, if he's still standing, we'll ride down the beast that took us captive. After that, we find the rest of our friends."

[sblock=OOC]Using that full-round action to untie Northwind.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2007)

Siobhan feels the divine powers summoned by the scroll leave her. 
"We need to lure out that dragon," she shouts over the din of the battle. 
She takes a step towards the hobgoblin and looses another two arrows, aiming for the one that is blabbing about all the time.
[sblock=current effects and changes stats]Bless, Divine Favour, Haste, Protection from Energy (acid), Shield of Faith.

AC 21, Touch 14, Flat-footed 19
(+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +3 Deflection)
Protection from Acid 34 points
Ref +5
----
Speed 40ft (reduced from 60ft)
Melee Warhammer +14/+14 (1d8+9/x3), or
Ranged Composite longbow +10/+10 (1d8+7/x3, 110ft)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells prepared]CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
3rd - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7), Prayer
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

Larian still can't get a clear shot at the dragon, so he turns his attention to the hobgoblin lieutenant.  He focuses on the creature, his magically enhanced ability to take aim lighting the creature up like a bonfire in his vision.  He drops the rod of extend and uses his suddenly free hand to draw an arrow from his quiver, setting it to the string of his bow and firing it with deadly accuracy.  He then moves with spell-enabled speed to grab and loose another missile.
[sblock=ooc] two shots at the lieutenant.  The first, with true strike and higher ground should be at +28, and the second should be at +8.  Both do 1d8 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile Feather Fall (Trans)
2-Scorching Ray
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--5 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--10 rounds 

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 13, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 37/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

"Thank you," she said to Siobhan, her face already wet in the sweat and heat of battle. She glanced down at the hobgoblin at her feet, and mentally calculated what she knew of who was left. "The dragon will return. It won't stay away forever. We must wait for it and be ready to strike when it draws nearer. Be careful of its breath." Having heard the hobgoblin leader speak of spellcasters, she was sure that it was heading this way, but she trusted Siobhan and Warren to protect her. Deciding to give them more aid, she took a step outside the tower, activated her wand and gave Warren a sudden burst of speed and swiftness.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril casts Snake's Swiftness on Warren from her wand. Position M28.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 6 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 4 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Charge Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 14, 2007)

_(would that even have any effect, considering Warren is still under Larian's Haste spell, AFAIK?

Also.....Warren's a rogue.  He isn't exactly a stand-up-and-fight-alone kinda guy.)_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tyrla gave yet another worried glance down into the canyon- the dragon's continued absence was worrisome, and she couldn't help wondering what the beast was up to...  The others seemed to have the hobgoblins well in hand, so she prepared a welcome for the dragon's eventual return.  

OOC: Ready action to fire an eldritch spear if the dragon reappears; +10 touch, 3d6 damage, 250 foot range


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 8
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Tyrla 14
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender readies his mount to ride.

*Warren:* Warrens first strike is a critical dealing 20 damage, but his second swing misses. The veteran still stands.

*Larian:* Larian's first arrow lands against the lieutenant, but only deals 1 damage. His second arrow glances off the targets armor.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla readies to strike big green if he shows his face.

*Hobgoblins:* The prone hobgoblin stands up and fires another shot at Tyrla. His arrow lands, dealing 10 damage (nat 20 and max damage). The grunt facing Warren takes a 5 ft. step and counterattacks with the advantage of flanking. He hits, dealing 10 damage (max again).

*Lieutenant:* The Lieutenant sees Warren take a good hit, and opts to follow it up. His blow lands, dealing 16 damage. Both blows together leave Warren at -4. The lieutenat takes his success well. "Glory to the RED HAND! Glory to the WARCHIEF!" He finishes his action with a move south.

*Avril:* Avril hurls two bolts of fire at the lieutenant, one strike missing (nat 1). The other deals 8 damage.

*Dragon:* The dragon takes a swim action to surface, and then puts all of his strength into climbing. He only comes up half the distance to the bridge. Tyrla's ready, and blasts the dragon dealing 12 more damage.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan drops her bow, draws mace, and slams into the lieutenant dealing 13 damage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 14, 2007)

Pender feels suddenly sick to his stomach as he watches the hobgoblin leader drop the halfling with his uncle's magic sword. Then his cheeks burn red with shame and anger.

Pender does not know these people fighting on the bridge, but they sure remind him of the merry party of which he was a part before the hobgoblin ambush. The hobgoblin leader, arrogantly prancing about in stolen armor he is unfit to wear, will soon pay for this injustice!

Pender leaps onto his horse's back. "_H'ya!_" he cries, guiding his mount into battle once more.

[sblock=OOC]Will attempt Fast Mount (DC 20, Ride check +11, -2 ACP for shield). Will Guide with Knees (DC 5, no ACP) to leave hands free for sword and shield.

If Fast Mount succeeds: Cannot reach hobgoblins on a Charge this round, so will use run to get close enough to Charge closest hobgoblin next round, while staying far enough away that they can't reach Pender without a double move. Is it possible for _Pender_ to ready an attack even when _Northwind_ uses a full round movement? If so, I'll get close enough for one of them to reach me in a single move (but still far enough away for me to Charge next round) and ready an attack to be triggered if they move to a square I threaten.

If Fast Mount fails: Mount Northwind as a move action. Move south to the bridge (Northwind's speed is 50').

Current AC is 15 (+2 Dex, +2 shield, +1 Dodge).[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2007)

Seeing Warren go down, Siobhan quickly changes her intended action. 

_If Avril drops the Lieutenant_
The cleric rushes to the fallen halfling's side, staying out of the hobgoblin grunt's reach. She touches the holy symbol at her neck and calls forth Kord's healing powers to revive the halfling.
[sblock=OoC]Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+7)[/sblock]
_If Avril doesn't drop the Lieutenant_
"Hold this for me," she says to Avril, dropping the bow. She walks towards the hobgoblin leader with determined steps, drawing her warhammer as she moves. Without uttering a word she swings the weapon around, intending to crush her target's head.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 14, 2007)

_(If Warren were still conscious, he'd be snidely saying "Gee, thanks so much for backing me up against the guys that were going after you....")_


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 14, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 37/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

The color drains from Avril's face as Warren falls to the hobgoblin blades. She was surprised that his skill at arms had not protected him more. Deciding to forgo using her hand, she pulls her arm back and hurls balls of flame at the enemy on the bridge, the fires fueled by her own anger at seeing her ally fall.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril hurls two balls of flame at the lieutenant. Produce Flame Ranged Touch: +7/+7. Damage: 1d6+5/1d6+5. If the lieutenant drops on the first one, target the second hobgoblin.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 8 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 4 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

Horrified that his arrows failed to do much damage to the hobgoblin, Larian returns to the use of his arcane might, but switches his target to the bigger threat, literally.  He gestures and speaks the word Ustolo.  A bright ray of blue light streaks toward the dragon.  
[sblock=ooc] cast Scorching Ray at the dragon, ranged touch +4, +5 if the dragon is within 30', 4d6 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile Feather Fall (Trans)
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--4 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--9 rounds 

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--available [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2007)

Updated the combat post above.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tyrla spat another bitter curse as the hobgoblin arrow struck her- but the dragon's return was a much bigger problem.  Now that it was back, she knew that her current position was far too exposed- after unleashing another arcane bolt, she moved to better cover.

OOC: Another eldritch spear at the dragon- ranged touch +10 (if haste and bless are both still running), 3d6 damage, 250 foot range.  Then move south and east, to L 31 with haste (thus putting the SW tower between her and the archer and/or dragon).


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 14, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 37/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Warren had fallen and yet the lieutenant was still coming closer towards her and Siobhan. The other hobgoblin remained a threat above Warren, but if she could take the lieutenant down, then Siobhan would be free to rush to Warren's side. _Where is that dragon?_ On top of the tower she could see both Larian and further away the lone remaining archer who was proving to be a right pain.

Taking a deep, fearful breath, she called on the spirits once more, and planted a great ball of rolling fire on top of the lieutenant. She used the distraction to duck back into the tower, and take further cover from the archer, and the possible approach of the dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Having used her Produce Flame on the lieutenant last round, Avril should be at M28. She'll cast Flaming Sphere, and plant it on top of the lieutenant. Reflex Save DC 15 negates 2d6 hp fire damage. She'll then take a 5 ft. step back into the tower at L28.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 8 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 3 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)
Flaming Sphere (5 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2007)

*Initiative* Round 9
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Tyrla 9
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Quickly mounts and heads back into the fray.

*Warren:* Fails to stabilize. -5.

*Larian:* Blasts the dragon for 14 points of fire damage.

*Hobgoblins:* The archer fires another shot at Tyrla, dealing 3 damage. The hobgoblin near Warren draws and quaffs a potion healing 11 damage.

*Lieutenant:* Takes a 5 foot step away from Siobhan, draws a potion, and drinks it healing 15 points of damage.

*Avril:* Avril summons a raging ball of flame around the Hobgoblin Lieutenant. The hobgoblin manages to avoid taking damage from it (but it's still there obviously).

*Tyrla:* Tyrla blasts the dragon for 16 points of damage, then moves as fast as she can for cover.

*Dragon:* The beast climbs higher while passing under the bridge. After crossing under it turns south, now 30 ft. up near the south-east tower (the tower is 40 ft. so it still blocks line of sight).

*Siobhan:* Takes a 5 ft. step and full attacks the Lieutenant. Both swings connect, dealing 9 and 14 damage.







I forgot to move Siobhan north 1 square.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2007)

"Don't back down now! I thought you wanted someone to fight!"
Siobhan keeps pressing the attack on the lieutenant
[sblock=OoC]Wouldn't she need to be at N-26, though? I mean, the flaming sphere is in M-26, isn't it?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2007)

The sphere was created on Avril's action, which is after the Lieutenants, so he had already moved to M-25 at that point. However, either M or N  26 is fine for you.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tyrla knew that the dragon was going to be coming back- and she could feel the sting of her own accumulated wounds dragging at her.  She rushed up into the tower, trying to get some real cover.

OOC: Move up into the SW tower (past Avril if possible)- if there is a door, try to get it closed; otherwise just move up the steps towards the top.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

With the dragon out of sight, and an apparent ally charging up behind the hobgoblin currently standing over Warren, Larian focuses his attention on the enemy liutenant.  He raises his hand and shouts Calamagus.  At the word, three globes of blue light shoot from his outstretched hand and fly unerringly at the hobgoblin, striking it with magical force.  
Larian then reaches into his belt pouch and activates the pearl held there.

[sblock=ooc] Cast magic missile at the lieutenant (3d4+3 damage) and then activate pearl of power to recover magic missile.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile Feather Fall (Trans)
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--3 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--8 rounds 

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--used [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2007)

[sblock=OoC]Ah, right. Gotta work on that reading comprehension. M-26 it is, then, straight onwards. Unless the dragon makes an appearance, continue with same course of action for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 16, 2007)

Pender almost panics as the great green beast looms up out of the chasm near the southeast tower. Many a day this dragon has menaced him with his eyes, yet has not moved against him. But who knows what the wyrm will do when he sees Pender pressing the attack against the hobgoblins?

Swallowing his fear, Pender urges his horse onward: "_H'ya! H'ya!_", and the two fly down the bridge, the open air on either side rushing past in a dizzying roar. A spray of dirt rises up behind the warrior and his horse with every thundering hoofbeat. Pender's eyes are wide with fury as the blood pulses in his veins, and the horse's nostrils flare with the thrill of battle. The two bear down on the hobgoblin without mercy, and both attack with wild abandon!

[sblock=OOC]Charge the nearest hobgoblin.

Ride check to Guide with Knees, allowing Pender to use both sword and shield (+11, DC 5). Ride check to Fight with Warhorse, allowing both Northwind and Pender to attack (+11, DC 10). 

Pender Atk +14 (+6 BAB, +4 Str, +2 Charge, +1 MW, +1 higher ground) longsword 1d8+4. Northwind Atk +8 hoof 1d6+4.

After attacks, Ride check to get Cover from horse (+11, DC 15). If successful, I'm hoping this will give Pender cover, and thus a bonus to Ref save, from a possible breath attack from the Dragon.

Until next round, Pender AC is 13, Northwind AC is 12.

Did I forget anything?[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 16, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 37/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Taking a deep breath, Avril peered around the corner. She believed she could still faintly see Warren breathing beneath the battle between the new mounted arrival and the remaining hobgoblin. Somewhere on one of the other towers was another hobgoblin archer. 

She quickly moved the flaming ball of fire onto the stronger hobgoblin, before pointing her wand at the mounted arrival who seemed, for the moment, to be fighting on their side. The power of the wand would let him strike once more, and quickly, thereby hopefully clearing a path to Warren so she could bring him back.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will move the Flaming Sphere onto the lieutenant at M25 or wherever he may be at the time of her action (or the other hobgoblin if he's not standing). Reflex Save DC 15 negates 2d6 hp fire damage. She'll then use her wand of Snake's Swiftness to cast Snake's Swiftness on Pender.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 8 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 2 Rounds)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)
Flaming Sphere (4 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2007)

*Initiative* - Round 10
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Lieutenant 12
Avril 11
Tyrla 9
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender charges the remaining hobgoblin veteran on the bridge. Both Pender's blade and the horse's attack fail to connect.

*Warren:* Continues to bleed.

*Larian:* Larian's magic missiles connect with the Lieutenant dealing 13 damage. The commander drops.

*Hobgoblins:* The archer fires another arrow, this time at Larian. He misses. The hobgoblin that was charged by Pender turns around and takes a swing, but misses as well.

*Lieutenant:* Bleeds.

*Avril:* Avril rolls the flaming sphere over the other hobgoblin, but he manages to avoid it. Pender acts again, taking an attack that hits, dealing 5 points of damage.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla steps inside the tower and shuts the door behind her on the way in

*Dragon:* The beast gains a bit more altitude, then lands on the tower next to Larian. He bites at the wizard, but the displacement effect causes the dragon to miss.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan heals Warren for 26.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2007)

For a moment, Siobhan is torn between rushing to Larian's side and reviving Warren. Deciding that the halfling's demise is currently the one she can properly prevent, she rushes forward, channeling divine energy into his small body.
[sblock=OoC]Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+7), which should be enough for him to regain consciousness unless something really weird is at play.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2007)

Updated. Didn't add Siobhan's movement to the map though.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 18, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 20/39, AC 24 (but prone), Assassin's Stance*

Warren suddenly awakens, his bleeding stopped.... *"Urh, what?  ..rrrRRRR!"* he growls out, swiftly hacking away at the nearby hobgoblin's femoral arteries and the backs of his knees, not bothering to stand before he unleashes his fury.....

If the hobgoblin drops after the first attack, Warren will stand up at that point, but otherwise he'll have to remain prone for the rest of the round.

[sblock=Actions]Halfling kneecapper vengeance barrage!   

Flanking but prone, short sword +11 melee for 1d4+7+3d6 damage with sneak attack.

Second attack with Haste, short sword +11 melee for 1d4+7+3d6 damage with sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tyrla gave a worried glance upwards, then spoke to Avril.  "It sounds like the dragon is up on top of the tower.  Shall we go help Larian?"

OOC: Delay until Avril's action; then climb up the tower to try and attack the dragon- either from whatever range is possible if it is still camped there, or from the tower top if it has taken flight.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender swears under his breath as both he and his horse fail to connect with the hobgoblin. Isn't this the same dunderhead he has bested in the wrestling ring time and time again? Suddenly, he feels a rush of speed as he is seemingly imbued with the power of the stranger's spell. Not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, Pender takes advantage of the speed to hack at the smelly hobgoblin, reveling in the feel of the sword biting into the beast's flesh.

Pender's mind is confronted with several sights and emotions almost all at once. The hobgoblins' leader is dropped by magical force bolts coming from one of the strangers. Pender's own wizard friend produced these force bolts on many on occasion, but Pender thought this was a solitary wonder and was unaware that others might have the same power. But Pender's amazement at this display of magical prowess is quickly replaced by a shock of avarice as he sees his uncle's sword falling from the limp hand of the leader, dropping with a dull glint onto the dust-covered flagstones of the bridge--how he has longed to wield it again! Then fear and surprise as a great rolling ball of flame speeds toward him and the hobgoblin. Apprehension takes a turn as the female aasimar steps over the leader's fallen body to move up the bridge toward him.

Finally, resolve. Pender witnesses the courage of the aasimar in wading into the battle at considerable risk to herself to heal her friend in an act of tender mercy. He is touched by her bravery and her faithfulness to her friend, which remind him so much of the camaraderie of his own band of friends, now broken. He commits himself to helping these strangers finish off this battle, without consideration for his own hide, or that of his horse. Turning back to the hobgoblin, he continues the attack.

[sblock=OOC]Ride check to Guide with Knees, so both Northwind and Pender can attack (+11, DC 5). Ride check to Fight with Warhorse, to direct Northwind to attack (+11, DC 10).

Northwind and Pender both attack the hobgoglin. Pender MW longsword +12 (1d8+4). Northwind hoof +6 (1d6+4).

If hobgoblin is NOT dropped by initial attacks, both will go to Full Attack. Additional attacks will be: Pender MW longsword +7 (1d8+4), Northwind another hoof +6 (1d6+4), and bite +1 (1d4+2).

If hobgoblin IS dropped by initial attacks, Pender will still use Full Attack option, but between attacks, he will drop longsword as a Free Action and use his Quick Draw feat to draw his bow as a Free Action, then fire an arrow at the dragon as his second iterative attack: MW comp longbow +4 (1d8+2).

Pender's AC is back to 15, and Northwind's is 14.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 18, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 37/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

"The... dragon's back?" she asked out of breath as Tyrla closed the door to the tower, but the thump on the roof as the great beast landed was enough of an answer that she didn't check for one from Tyrla. Her immediate concern was the fact that Larian was up there, alone on the tower against the mighty dragon, while Tyrla and herself, both capable of dealing effectively against the dragon were nowhere near.

She recalled days spent with the spirits in the dark forests where she'd felt their presence so closely that she could almost touch them. For some strange reason, here, in this battle against this dragon, she could not feel the touch of nature in her life. Had that disappeared with Scarlet's death?

Shaking her head, she called for the spirits for aid, an inward plea to protect herself and her allies. "Yes, let's take the battle to the dragon," she concluded. There was hesitation in her voice, having faced the dragon earlier in the battle, but every blow counted. With Tyrla, she dashed up the stairs until she found a clear shot, and fired a ball of fire off at the dragon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Move up the tower stairs, using haste. If she gets line of sight with a single 60 ft. move, then throw a ball of fire from Produce Flame. Produce Flame Ranged Touch: +8 (We're still Blessed, right? Forgot about this the whole time). Damage: 1d6+5. If it requires a double move to get to the top of the tower, move to such a position so that she can't be reached by the dragon or its breath weapon on completing her move, i.e. so that she has total cover and the dragon can't get to her with a move of its own. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 9 Used)
Haste (+1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Spd, +1 Attack, 1 Round)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)
Flaming Sphere (3 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 18, 2007)

_(ooc: If Pender drops the hobgoblin first, then Warren will just fly straight up, look about for a second, and fly over to space P-9, next to the remaining hobgoblin archer, to threaten him in melee.  Probably wouldn't be able to attack it in the same round, but I dunno how high he'd need to fly to be level with the archer)_


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +3 after -2 shaken penalty*

Larian shrieks slightly in fear as the dragon's jaws close with a snap mere inches away from him.  He silently thanks his arcane defenses and then immediately moves as far away from the dragon as he can get.
[sblock=ooc] withdraw either down the stairs or (if that would provoke an AoO based on spacing) over the side of the tower.  If the latter, he'll cast feather fall as a free action. [/sblock]
[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall, Magic Missile Feather Fall (Trans)
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--2 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--7 rounds 

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]

[sblock=creamsteak]
Did you remember to roll the miss chance due to my displacement? [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2007)

[sblock=OoC]Will wait for the dragon's action before deciding[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Larian slumps to the floor of the tower, bleeding deeply from the gash opened by the creature's jaws.
> 
> [sblock=creamsteak]
> Did you remember to roll the miss chance due to my displacement? [/sblock]




I did not. It looks like it missed.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I did not. It looks like it missed.



Sweet, thanks.  Action above edited accordingly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

*Initiative* - Round 11
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Avril 11
Tyrla 9
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Pender strikes the hobgob for 9 and Northwind hits for 4. Together that's sufficient to drop him. Pender's arrow bounces off the dragon's hide harmlessly.

*Warren:* Warren moves up to the top of the tower, trapping the archer between himself and a long fall.

*Larian:* Larian takes his chances with a fall, diving off the tower as a withdraw and triggering his feather fall spell. Larian glides below the cliffs and begins falling. At the end of his turn, he's 40 feet above the water.

*Hobgoblin:* The one remaining archer angrilly drops his bow, draws his blade, and strikes at Warren. He hits, dealing 7 points of damage.

*Avril:* Avril ascends the tower partially and strikes at the dragon. Her flame bolt deals 10 damage, 

*Tyrla:* Tyrla moves up the tower for a similar attack. She fires and deals 16 damage counting point-blank shot.

*Dragon:* The dragon breaths his acidic breath weapon all over both Tyrla and Avril. Tyrla made her save. Damage is 32 to Avril and 16 to Tyrla again (before being reduced by acid protection). In addition, next round the acid deals half again as much damage (16 for Avril, 8 for Tyrla) once again reduced by acid protection if applicable.

The beast then dives off the tower. He descends to 40 feet above the water at the location on the map.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

Still enjoying the slow drifting descent afforded him by his feather fall spell, Larian gestures at the dragon and calls on his arcane knowledge once again.  Three glowing spheres of blue light fly from his outstretched hand to strike the green beast.  Larian then prepares to swim for his life.
[sblock=ooc] cast magic missile targetting the dragon, 3d4+3 damage, attempt to swim to shore as soon as he touches down (swim +2), base speed 60', so swim at 15' as a move action[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--60 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--6 minutes
Fly on Warren--6 minutes
Haste (extended) on the entire party--2 rounds 
Displacement (extended) on Larian--7 rounds  

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tyrla gave a wordless cry of mixed pain and rage as the acid washed over her- thankfully the protective magic shielded her from the worst of it, but the pain was still terrible.  Still hurting, she strode to the edge of the tower and unleashed another arcane bolt.

OOC Move to the front of the tower, invoke an eldritch spear at the dragon; +9 ranged touch, 3d6 damage; 250 foot range


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 19, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, AC 24, HP 13/39, Assassin's Stance*

Warren snarls in pain, as one foe after another after another manages to cut him up despite his agility.....  He hopes the casters are faring better.  After a moment's hesitation, he springs onto the offensive, stabbing away at the hobgoblin's belly and thighs.  But he slips a bit on his own blood, and fouls up the strikes....

[sblock=Action]Two attacks with Haste, Bull's Strength, and Bless active.....

Unfortunately, even rolling this set myself in hopes of better results, I got total cr*p for luck.   Frickin' 'ell, Warren's as helpless and inept at both offense and defense in this fight as he could be, despite new maneuvers and the occasional decent attack roll just from the _sheer number of them_ being attempted.

Attacks were 15 and 14, with the 14 being a natural 1 roll.  Damage would've been 11 and 9, respectively, but I doubt the hobgoblin's so clumsy and poorly armored as to get hit by a 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2007)

Another of Siobhan's enhancements ran out. A feeling of urgency came over her as she realized that soon most of their potent spells would fail purely due to time. She sook a better position and recited another prayer to Kord, instilling a touch of the divine in all around her.
"Thank you for your help, warrior," she says to Pender as she passes him.
[sblock=OoC]Divine Favor ran out, casting Prayer. I think it is impossible for her to catch all characters within a 40ft-radius burst, so positioning so that Warren, Pender and the remaining hobgoblin are inside the area.

All allies affected (including Pender's horse) gain +1 luck bonus to attack, weapon damage rolls, skills and saves. Affected enemies take a -1 penalty on the same.[/sblock][sblock=current effects and changed stats]Bless, Haste, Prayer, Protection from Energy (acid), Shield of Faith.

AC 21, Touch 14, Flat-footed 19
(+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +3 Deflection)
Protection from Acid 34 points
Fort +9 Ref +6 Will +10
----
Speed 40ft (reduced from 60ft)
Melee Warhammer +13/+13 (1d8+8/x3), or
Ranged Composite longbow +9/+9 (1d8+6/x3, 110ft)
----
Skills at +1 more[/sblock][sblock=spells prepared]CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 19, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 15/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

She caught sight of the dragon, hurling her ball of flame at it. No matter how much she and Tyrla, and even Larian managed to hit it, the creature just didn't seem to die. It was a towering and majestic creature, with a strength unmatched in Avril's experience by anything she'd ever seen.

Trying to hurl herself aside, and use the winding stairs for cover, she faced the dragon's breath weapon for the second time in a day. Once again she failed to avoid it, despite the natural advantal of cover that the stairs provided. Tyrla, thankfully seemed unhurt. Unable to see Larian, but seeing the dragon leap off the tower, she dragged her burnt and acid covered body up the stairs to get to the top of the tower.

Tyrla was ahead of her, blasting away at the dragon as it apparantly flew back down into the ravine. Of Larian there was no sight. "Larian?" she asked, looking around, but only when she looked down at the dragon, did she spot him swimming in the water below. "We must get him help, and quickly," she cried. Conscious of the pain in her body, she used her last remaining healing to cure some of the pain.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Move to the top of the tower with Tyrla to K26. Cast Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) on herself. Creamsteak, how deep is the gorge again? Can Avril reach the dragon at 120 ft. with her Product Flame spell?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 9 Used)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Faerie Fire (1 minute)
Flaming Sphere (2 Rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (2 Used)
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 19, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"T'was my pleasure, lady," Pender replies to Siobhan as she passes. "It is nearly always a pleasure to exact vengeance on those who have killed your friends, stolen from you, and held you captive."

Pender begins to worry that the dragon may be too tough a foe, that running and living to fight another day may be the best option. Then, in the middle of the thought, he sees one of the strangers slowly falling toward the river below, followed by the dragon. 'Running is no longer an option,' he muses, steeling himself to finish the difficult fight. He sends two more arrows soaring after the dragon into the gorge.

[sblock=OOC]+9/+4 MW comp longbow (1d8+2)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

*Siobhan:* Casts Prayer.

*Initiative* - Round 11
Pender 25
Warren 22
Larian 15
Hobgoblin Warriors 13
Avril 11
Tyrla 9
Dragon 9
Siobhan 4

*Pender:* Both arrows bounce of the dragon's thick hide.

*Warren:* Warren duels with the hobgoblin, but fails to land a meaningful hit.

*Larian:* Larian releases 3 magic bolts dealing 7 damage. Larian manages to successfully swim to the shore on the south side of the chasm.

*Hobgoblin:* Seeing the lieutenant down and the wyrm fleeing, he is hard pressed to keep the fight up. He takes a double move, provoking an attack from Warren as he goes down the tower (withdraw, but has to pass through multiple threatened squares). Warren hits, dealing 11 damage and dropping the last hobgoblin.

*Avril:* (The gorge is 150 feet deep, I believe the dragon is out of range of your produce flame.) Avril helps heal Tyrla for 11 hit points.

*Tyrla:* Tyrla moves to the top of the tower to finish off the beast, and by sheer luck the dragon doesn't get burned (nat 1). 

*Dragon:* Flies as fast as he can, submerging at the end of his movement.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are effectively out of combat, as I don't think anyone has a way to attack the dragon left, and he has no intention of coming back. There remains one unconcious hobgoblin at the north of camp from the fist-fight. It's also probably somewhat important to get Larian up.

*XP:* 1800 each.

Just to get it out of the way: Going over the hobgoblins and their camp, there are 9 cure moderate wounds potions, 25 platinum, 125 gold, 190 silver.


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 19, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 13+2d8/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Hurt and burning with the pain of the acid, Avril watched the dragon from the top of the tower until she was certain that it wasn't planning on returning. Only then did she use two minor calls to the spirits of nature to heal some of her hurt, but Tyrla had received the last of her healing. "We're alive..." she said, almost surprised, and out of breath. "The dragon is gone..." She pondered her position for a moment, before looking down at Larian again. "We must get him back up here, though at the moment I do not know how, short of climbing."

"Come, Tyrla, let us get down to the others." She slowly made her way down the stairs, storing her belongings except her shield which was still strapped to her arm. She then retrieved her two potions from her belt pouch, drinking them both before she reached the bottom of the tower. Feeling slightly better, she approached Siobhan, the newcomer, and Warren. "I'm sorry, Warren," she said quickly," for not being able to get to you sooner."

"And thank you," she turned to the newcomer, Pender, "You help has been valuable." Turning to Warren again, she asked, "Do you think you can carry Larian back up from the bottom of the gorge? I'm not sure how else we can get him up here. I can transform into an eagle, but I'm not sure that will help much. As a baboon I can climb the gorge, and carry a little but not an entire person. Do we have 3 ropes we can tie together and get down to Larian?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril drinks both her CLW potions, healing 2d8+2 hp. She casts Cure Minor Wounds on herself, twice, healing a further 2 hp. 6 hp further damage sustained from the dragon's breath weapon.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 9 Used)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (2 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 19, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 13/39, AC 24*

Warren, having finally stricken down the last archer, grumbles and flies out to survey the scene.  After a brief look around, he dives down towards Larian, and tries to fly him over to the bridge.....

_(looks like the Fly spell works with heavy loads, at a speed of 40 feet.....the Haste probably ends by the time he picks up Larian or after he starts heading back)_


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 14/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +5*

Larian, wet, frustrated and a bit sheepish over his current predicament looks up in disbelief as the halfling flys down into the gorge to haul him up.  Are you sure about this, Warren?  I know I'm rather light, but I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.  Of course, I can once again mkae myself light enough to drift slowly to earth, or river rather, so I guess there's no real risk.
He looks to where the dragon escaped, worried that they'll regret letting him get away.  I doubt that's the last we'll see of that creature, he observes to the halfling.

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--59 minutes
Bull's Strength on Warren (or whoever else wants it)--5 minutes
Fly on Warren--5 minutes
 

*Rod of Extend*--0 uses left
*Pearl of Power*--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2007)

Is Larian + his equipment + Warren's equipment less than 131.25 lbs? I see Warren's is figured out, but that only leaves about 110 lbs for Larian. I have no idea on Larian's weight and gear.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

I could calculate it out, I have Larian at 4'11" and 108 lbs, which doesn't leave a lot of extra weight for his equipment.  On the other hand, maybe Siobhan could spare her enlarge person to make Warren medium, and thus able to haul 175, which should be sufficient.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tyrla paused for a moment, staring in the direction that the dragon had gone.  "Somehow, I feel that creature is going to come back and bite us when we least expect it- and when we are at our weakest.  I wish we could have brought it down- but still, we did well, as it looks like all of us survived." 

Making her way down the tower after Avril, Tyrla glanced at the fallen hobgoblins, and at the mounted warrior who had helped defeat their adversaries.  "I don't suppose any of these fellows are still alive, or that you know anything of their plans..."  Her voice was a hissing rasp, far less appealing than her friends' speech.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2007)

*OoC* Warren still has the bull's strength up, does he not? That all but doubles his load limits. At least I think somebody cast that on him before the fight. Otherwise, burn Resist Energy for Enlarge Person.

Also, Siobhan can bring anybody back to one-half their full hit points with Touch of Healing (at 6hp a pop, since she only has 2nd-level healing spells to power the feat, but that doesn't really matter unless the dragon returns) before any consumables need to be spent.
Then she has three uses of Healing Devotion (Fast Healing 2 for 1 minute, so 20hp), Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+7) plus two Cure Minor Wounds.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

Bull's strength was already factored in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

The enlarged halfling can pull Larian up fairly easily.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 20, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 13/39, AC 23*

Warren tries tugging Larian up, but finds it tough going, so he tells the elf to wait a moment.  He flies back to the bridge and asks the group for any way they could make him bigger or stronger, so he can haul Larian back.

Once he gets the elf back to the bridge, he'll say *"Well that was tough, but I didn't expect the dragon of all things to go flying away like a sissy after a few measly magic-bolts.  The gobbos put up more of a fight, somehow.  Ouch.  Don't suppose any of you have a bit of magic to spare a wounded halfling?"*  He pretty much ignores the human stranger on the horse, for now.

_(ooc: Warren's only got 16-3/4 lbs. of stuff on him at the moment, roughly....since he leaves his pack and waterskins on the light horse most of the time now....still, probably not enough weight capacity to haul Larian and his gear normally, even with Bull's Strength; Enlarge Person would probably be needed.  If no one has it available, Warren will just remove his armor and other gear until he's down to his normal clothes and pouches, then fly back to haul Larian.)_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> "And thank you," she turned to the newcomer, Pender, "You help has been valuable."



"Glad to be of service. In fact, I think I must thank you, too, as it was the distraction that you caused that allowed me to slip away from my captors and your prowess in battle that has made possible the return to me of my uncle's magic armor and sword. I regret that the sword has been used to injure you and your friends."

With that, Pender and Northwind trot over to the body of the fallen hobgoblin leader. Pender takes the sword from the ground, and the sword belt from around the bobgoblin. He drops the longsword he had used in the battle onto the dusty surface of the bridge, then straps his uncle's sword on once more. He then begins to remove his uncle's armor from the hobgoblin.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Tyrla paused for a moment, staring in the direction that the dragon had gone.  "Somehow, I feel that creature is going to come back and bite us when we least expect it- and when we are at our weakest.  I wish we could have brought it down- but still, we did well, as it looks like all of us survived."
> 
> Making her way down the tower after Avril, Tyrla glanced at the fallen hobgoblins, and at the mounted warrior who had helped defeat their adversaries.  "I don't suppose any of these fellows are still alive, or that you know anything of their plans..."  Her voice was a hissing rasp, far less appealing than her friends' speech.




Pender looks up at Tyrla as he continues to remove his armor from the hobgoblin. "As a matter of fact, in the camp at the top of the north cliff, there is a hobgoblin that I knocked out. But don't kill him yet. I have a few questions to ask of him about what has become of my friends."

Pender turns back to his work, determinedly. "I fear you are right about the dragon. No doubt he also has a rich hoard of treasure nearby, treasure that would come in right handy to any of us."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 20, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> *"Ouch.  Don't suppose any of you have a bit of magic to spare a wounded halfling?"*




When Warren appears back on the bridge, Pender has finished removing his armor from the hobgoblin leader. He stands and walks toward Warren. "The flying halfling!" he exclaims with a smile on his face and a gleam of wonder in his eye. "I have a couple of healing potions you can use. I found three in the camp and used one on myself. A good use of the remaining potions is to undo the damage done to you with my sword." Pender hold the potions out for Warren to take.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2007)

[sblock=OoC]Okay, I think this is everybody's current hp condition:

Warren 13/39
Larian 14/29
Avril 13+2d8/42 (alternatively 9/42)
Tyrla 4/35
Pender 10 nonlethal

To optimize our healing, it would be better if Avril didn't drink the potions/cast the two Cure Minors before Siobhan could take a look at her.
Touch of Healing allows Siobhan to bring Warren to 19 (1 use), Avril to 21 (2 uses if she doesn't heal herself, otherwise this just doesn't happen) and Tyrla to 17 (3 uses). Note that uses are only counted for the purposes of me wanting to see how long it takes.
Then, Healing Devotion allows for Warren to heal to full, Avril to 41, and Tyrla to full.
Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+7) cures an average of 16, which should be enough to bring Larian to full.

So less than two minutes to bring everybody back to fighting condition, except for Pender's nonlethal damage. Cast two Cure Minor Wounds on Pender, so he'll only have 8 nonlethal left[/sblock]
"Everyone fought bravely," Siobhan says when everybody is back together. "Now let me ease your pains with Kord's blessings. 
She starts moving among the group, starting from those wounded the worst. She prays to Kord and offers encouraging words, causing wounds and fatigue to leave. After two minutes, only the newcomer is left bruised.
"I am sorry I cannot do much for you,", she says as she moves over to Pender. "But the others' wounds were much more grievous than yours." She places her hand on the warrior, channeling what little healing energy she still had into the man.

"We should tie the unconscious hobgoblin to make sure it does not escape. Then I think we need to see if there is a way to collapse the bridge."


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 20, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 41/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril thanks Siobhan for the healing, once again pleased that she, Larian and Warren had met up with such a powerful group of allies on the way to Drelin's Ferry. Her wounds closed slowly, and the burning pain of the dragon's breath slowly faded from her skin. Once she noticed Siobhan's attentions to Pender, she copied her allies' action, and performed two minor curatives, discarding the misletoe in the process.

Having mentioned the bridge, Avril speaks again, "We really have two choices here. We can press on to see if we can find this army and scout out its size and scope, or we can destroy the bridge and return to find Jorr and help Drelin's Ferry and the rest of the Dawn Way evacuate. I could easily transform into an eagle for the scouting while the bridge is destroyed, although that might be dangerous. I am willing though. With regards to the bridge, I am not sure what this gorge is made of, but it might be possible for me to transform into a badger and burrow underneath it, weakening it so that it will collapse. That is a possibility."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will heal as Siobhan has indicated. She'll still cast her two Cure Minor Wounds spells, but both of them on Pender, healing him 2 additional hp. Creamsteak, what's the area around the bridge made of? Will Avril as a Dire Badger be able to burrow under one of the towers and collapse it?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 9 Used)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Larian stretches and brushes the memory of his acid-singed flesh away from his healed arm.  Thank you, Siobhan.  I didn't know if I'd live long enough to be whole again.
As for our plans, I believe Avril is correct.  We should gather more information before we destroy our best means of traversing the chasm.  Jorr did say that the more details we have on the army the more weight the council is likely to give our story.  Avril as an eagle could make good time, but I wonder if it might be better for all of us to scout the army out together.  We each have our own areas of expertise, and any one of us might prove invaluable in the endeavor.

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0-Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze
1-Feather Fall, Feather Fall
2-
3-

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours
Energy Resistance, Mass (Acid) on the entire party--59 minutes



Rod of Extend--0 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Treasure entry in the RG is updated.  We currently have 13 cure moderate wounds potions.  Let me know if you want to keep any on your own character sheet so that you can use them in combat.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 20, 2007)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

*"No thanks, stranger.  I've got plenty of healing potions from hobgoblins I've slain myself, I'd just rather not waste them until necessary.  And I think Larian's flying spell is probably wearing off about now, I've never seen him use it for very long."* the halfling replies, craning his neck up to look at the human warrior and his steed.

After Siobhan's ministrations, he says *"Thanks much.  Now if only I knew how to fix the broken links in my mail!  Mithral isn't exactly easy to come by."*

*"Oh, and if anyone has any rope, I can try tying up the gobbo, but I'm only so-so at knots."* Warren adds.

_(ooc: Use Rope +5.  By now I think all of the buff spells have faded from Warren, though the bull's strength and fly spells might have another minute left)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

*OOC:* +5 with +2 aid another and all the time in the world to keep retrying means he'll end up pretty well-tied. I'll assume you manage the 27 DC using that method.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 21, 2007)

"Actually, if we can get that hobgoblin tied up and dragged into a tent before he wakes up, we might be able to learn what he might know- I have an incantation that can influence weak minds, and perhaps I might be able to use my heritage to some advantage.  Some one can wait outside the tent in case he gets out of hand, but we might get lucky..."  Tyrla's voice still held a bit of its hissing edge, and she looked around the group to see what the others thought.

OOC: The idea is to get the hobgoblin somewhere where he can't see what a hash we made of the place- then use her Charm invocation.  Since he got knocked out early, I don't think he saw all of us, and Tyrla can use the bad rep of tieflings to help pose as an ally- then pump him for information under the guise of trying to plan how to "warn the army" about the dangerous adventurers who slew the dragon and wiped out the rest of his detachment.  If the charm fails or is broken, we can use other methods- obviously the hobgoblin "was tied up by the adventurers", and certainly Tyrla will free him once he is part of some trick (ie. once he has given enough info to prove himself).  If we're still carrying around the holy symbol we pulled off the cleric in the first fight that might help- at this point we need any edge, since the dragon will probably be warning the army about us...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

*OOC:* If the group generally approves that plan I'll move along with it. Also I think Pender deserves some questioning too.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 21, 2007)

We do, in fact, have the holy symbol.  Larian is mildly concerned about such underhanded methods, but is willing to trust Tyrla's judgement.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender would like to keep a couple of the potions with him, just in case. He will also keep the remaining arrows he grabbed from the camp.

Pender offers appropriate thanks to the healers for their healing spells.

However, he reacts with shocked disbelief at the idea of destroying the bridge! He explains to the rest of the party that he was taken captive together with two of his friends, who have now been taken off to parts unknown beyond the bridge, and he wouldn't have the slightest idea how to rescue them and return to Brindol if the bridge was destroyed. On top of that, if the dragon is still close by, there is surely no better a way to rouse him than to try to destroy the bridge he guards! Pender would vehemently oppose any such plan.

(During this exchange, he will introduce himself as Pender Dunwoodie, an adventurer from Brindol, but will withhold the fact that he is an AWOL soldier.)

Pender is all for the plan to question the hobgoblin. It is certainly better than his own plan, which was simply to threaten to beat him if he didn't answer questions. Once he retrieves his equipment from the camp, he offers his silk rope for the purpose of tying the hobgoblin.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 21, 2007)

I understand your concerns, my friend, and I hope the hobgoblin can answer some of our questions and make our choice more clear.  I would certainly never want to leave any of my companions to an unknown fate at the hands of such creatures.  However, there is some information that we have that would seem to indicate that the destruction of the bridge could save the lives of hundreds of innocents.
We happened across another stronghold of hobgoblins and their allies between here and Drellin's Ferry.  There we recovered a map that lays out a plan for a full-scale invasion of Elsir Vale.  It seems very clear that this bridge is their main route from where they are mustering to the Vale, and thus destroying it would give significant time to any resistance or evacuation deemed necessary.  It was actually this map that brought us here, as the forces guarding the bridge were mentioned.
Again, if there is any way to help your friends, I understand your reluctance to cut that chance off.  If it is feasible, we would probably be willing to assist you, although I can't speak for my companions, of course.  However, once that issue is settled, I firmly believe that we must do all we can to prevent, or at least slow down, the invasion of the Vale, and that means knocking down their method of traversing the gorge.

[sblock=ooc] I will take two potions off the party list so that you can add them to your own.  Anyone else want potions? [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 21, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 21 - hp 41/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

"Larian," Avril said, "While I agree with your assessment that we all have our skills and uses, it occurs to me that the green dragon lived. If that creature is in any way tied to this threat, this army, there is a very good chance it had retreated to warn the army that there are intruders at the bridge. Which means, if we go scouting the army on foot, we may not be able to return to destroy this bridge in time. I think I should go alone, as an eagle, to see the scope of this threat, and then return here. In the meantime you can destroy the bridge."

"Pender, I'm sure you want to follow after your friends, but destroying this bridge is vitaly important to the safety of the Dawn Way. If you describe them to me, I will see if I can find them as I fly to find this army. That is the best I can do." She looked at the mounted warrior. "How is it that the hobgoblins captured you? What was your purpose here?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will take 2 Cure Moderate Wounds potions. Unless somebody objects to Avril's comments, she'll wild shape into an eagle and scout the size of the army - a quick in and out, depending on what she sees and what Pender tells her. Creamsteak, what's the area around the bridge made of? Will Avril as a Dire Badger be able to burrow under one of the towers and collapse it?

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Extended Produce Flame (Avril, 1d6+5, 120 ft., 12 minutes, 9 Used)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2007)

> Creamsteak, what's the area around the bridge made of? Will Avril as a Dire Badger be able to burrow under one of the towers and collapse it?




As I said above, you can try, but it may be somewhat dangerous for you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

Well it's been 24 hours, so I'll move on to the interrogation then. I believe this is Tyrla's lead, so I'll wait patiently for my que.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 22, 2007)

With at least some of her compatriots in agreement, Tyrla began to put her plan into motion.  She pocketed the Wyrmcult talisman, keeping it ready to show later (but out of sight for now), and shuffled back her hood, revealing her odd-colored skin and exotic eyes.  There would be little doubt she was other than human.

With some help (OOC: hopefully...), she got the unconscious hobgoblin into one of the tents, allowing her friends to lurk just outside.  A few arcane words invoked her magical powers- then she began working gently and quietly on awakening the battered hob.  "Wake up, wake up friend- but stay quiet and don't move too much.  We have to stay hidden in case those humans come back."

OOC: She'll try common first, then draconic- it is a shame she doesn't speak goblin.
Will save for the Charm invocation is 15.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Larian: "I understand, then. I certainly will not stop you from doing what you must. But if the invasion force truly means to attack, destroying the bridge will but delay them. Perhaps in rescuing my friends I will also find a way to play some part in destroying the force itself."

Avril "That is a very generous offer, and I will take you up on it." Pender goes on to describe his friends to Avril--a wizard and a cleric (OOC: I don't know much about them myself, as they are NPCs--any input CS?). "My friends and I were traveling north to the swamplands of the Blackfens. We had heard rumor that the lizardfolk there were causing trouble, and that a black dragon was menacing the land as well, and were on our way to offer our assistance. I must also admit to a keen interest in the historical glories of old Rhestilor, and it was an added inducement that there is a ruined city of ancient Rhestilor in the Blackfens. In any event, we never made it that far. Early in our travels, we were ambushed by a hobgoblin raiding party. They had a number of powerful clerics and bugbears with them, and we were quickly overtaken. One of my friends died in the attack, and we other three were taken captive. When we reached the intersection of the Dawn Way and the Old Forest Road, the hobgoblin party split up. You probably know this place... in the Witchwood it is. Well, the hobgoblin clerics and bugbears continued west down the Old Forest Road, taking my injured friends with them. This was about a week ago. I am quite worried, because my wizard friend was quite battered, and I had heard talk amongst the monsters of interrogation and even sacrifice. In the mean time, these hobgoblins brought me north to the bridge, and have kept me here since. The leader took all of my equipment for himself, including my uncle's magic sword and armor--which I have now recovered. The leader seemed more interested in studying me than in killing me, though. He had me fight daily with his men. This seems to make more sense now that I have heard your story of a great invasion to come. Perhaps they were using me to try and understand how the human forces might fight--and perhaps be overcome...  I have schemed every day for a way to escape, but no distraction came until you showed up. I must thank you for helping me regain my freedom."

Pender will help with whatever is needed in the interrogation of the remaining hobgoblin. In fact, he asks Tyrla to see if the hobgoblin might be induced to give some clue as the the possible whereabouts and fate of his friends.

[sblock=OOC]Actually, I think I am confused about the geography, and I can't read the map on the first page of the thread. I am travelling right now, so I can't look at the map in my copy of the adventure. So, I really have no idea where my friends are in relationship to where we are right now. I originally thought they were north beyond the bridge, but now I am wondering if they are to the southeast somewhere.  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 22, 2007)

*Avril - Human Druid (Wild Shape - Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*

Avril nodded at Pender's words. "Very well," she replied, "I will use what time I have to have a good look at the army, and at the same time see if I can spot anything that may give some indication as to where your friends are." Ignoring Pender for a moment, she turned to her friends. "Tyrla, that's a good idea. See what you can get out of the hobgoblin, while at the same time I think Siobhan should have a look at seeing how we can bring this bridge down. That hammer of yours would be invaluable."

"In the meantime," she continued, "I'm going to see about that army. As an eagle, I'll have good eyesight, and should hopefully be able to see from some distance if there are problems and if there is danger. I won't take any risks." Giving her allies a weak smile, she took the power of nature and warped her body into that of an eagle. With a cry, she leapt into the air, and used her wings eagerly to gain height. She first circled the camp to see if there were any nearby signs of danger, and then swiftly followed the road north, trying to behave like an eagle, rather than a druid in eagle form. She kept a good height above the road, hoping not to be shot by some bored creature below.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril will wild shape into an eagle (healing 6 hp in the process) and then take off towards the hills to the north along the road. Avril's spot in eagle form is +20, so if we assume she's taking 10, she had a continuous spot check of 30.

I'll clear up my OOC section when I next get a chance to update Avril's character sheet. Most of what's below is just reference so I don't forget something before updating her sheet. On a side note, the festive season should be busy, but I'll get time to post here most days.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Wild Shape (Eagle)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

> (OOC: I don't know much about them myself, as they are NPCs--any input CS?).




When in doubt make stuff up. I can always decide your ill-informed, a liar, or an idiot later if I need to alter it. 



> With at least some of her compatriots in agreement, Tyrla began to put her plan into motion. She pocketed the Wyrmcult talisman, keeping it ready to show later (but out of sight for now), and shuffled back her hood, revealing her odd-colored skin and exotic eyes. There would be little doubt she was other than human.
> 
> With some help (OOC: hopefully...), she got the unconscious hobgoblin into one of the tents, allowing her friends to lurk just outside. A few arcane words invoked her magical powers- then she began working gently and quietly on awakening the battered hob. "Wake up, wake up friend- but stay quiet and don't move too much. We have to stay hidden in case those humans come back."
> 
> ...




When he finally comes up, he seems to understand the common. "What happened? What is your name?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 22, 2007)

"My name is T'shar.  I found you outside- it looked like they forgot you were there.  I think they're still scouting out on the other side of the bridge, but one of them can command animals and birds, so I figured we'd be better out of sight.  Those damned humans and their friends- I thought they weren't supposed to know we were coming."  She hissed and spat.  "Listen, we don't have a lot of time- they might come back and we've got to be ready to move.  You've got to tell me what you know about the army's plan.  Koth had me out looking for information in the human villages, since I can disguise myself well enough to pass there, but he only told me a little bit in case I got caught.  I was supposed to meet him, then head out to join the army to pass on what I learned- but he wasn't there; it looked like there was some kind of a big fight.  I only lucked into following this bunch of adventurers here, and I need to know how things stand, so I can figure out what to do next..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 23, 2007)

"Koth? Koth is at the old human castle south of the bridge. We're just here to hold the bridge. I don't know what's going on. They don't tell me anything, same as you."

His confusion turns into a huge frown and he begins to cry.

"Oh no! NO NO NO NO NO NO! We lost! We lost! We lost! I have to get out of here! I'm as good as dead! They'll kill me for this! They'll kill me! The army will kill me! We failed to hold the bridge!"

"Another platoon should arrive at midnight. I need to get out of here. How long was I knocked out?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 23, 2007)

Warren stays out of sight nearby, and if the hobgoblin sounds suspicious or seems like he's gonna try and do a runner, Warren will approach with Cloak of Deception and slay him with Sneak Attack + Assassin's Stance + Shadow Blade Technique....

He doesn't like the sound of what the gobbo's sayin', though....  But he'll leave overall plans to the smarter folk.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Koth? Koth is at the old human castle south of the bridge. We're just here to hold the bridge. I don't know what's going on. They don't tell me anything, same as you."
> 
> His confusion turns into a huge frown and he begins to cry.
> 
> ...




"You weren't out for long, I think.  The fight didn't last long, and they're still lurking around somewhere- I don't think they know what to do with the bridge.  If more troops are coming, we might be able to stop the humans from really being a problem...  I'm going to go outside and see if I can see where they are now- we might have to run ahead and warn the troops that are coming.  Stay here, I'll be back soon."  With that, Tyrla ducked back out of the tent, pretending to move as stealthily as she could.  Back away from the tent, she whispered to her friends.  "I don't think he knows much, but more troops are supposed to be coming tonight.  Should we try more questions or are we done?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I have to say I don't like the sound of new troops arriving, but maybe we can get more information about how many to expect, both here and in general.  What if you gave him reason to believe that there was a large force of humans coming to hold the bridge?  Do you think he might give us an idea of their actual strength?  Oh, and see if you can find out the names of any other leaders.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Dec 24, 2007)

"Please see if you can get him to give you any hint as to where the clerics and bugbears may have taken my friends."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Tyrla headed back into the tent, shaking her head as if she were worried about what she had seen.  "They are still out there, over at the other end of the bridge.  It looks like that big guy on a horse is giving orders, the one who was over in your camp before.  He seems important- was he captured alone, or were there others with him?  They might be important too..."  She paused for a moment, deep in thought.  

"You said another battalion was coming tonight?  How many effective troops is that?  And when is the rest of the army showing up?  If we get some support here quick, we should be able to take the bridge back- but it seems like these humans might just be part of a larger group..."

OOC: I won't be able to post again until probably Wednesday night, due to holiday travel.  If she gets reasonable answers, Tyrla will duck back out for another scouting trip- otherwise she'll turn the interrogation over to the brute squad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2007)

The hobgoblin responds to the question. "What? Well his group had a couple spellcasters, and you know the order. We hand all spellcasters over to the hand of doom. They left for some secret hideout, but I don't know nothin 'bout that. That's the business of the warpriests. They split from our warparty about twelve miles south of here, along the dirt road leading into the Wyrmsmokes."

"We should recieve another unit every 12 hours until we move over the bridge with the army. I'm not sure when that'll be now, but it's probably less than a week."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2007)

None of that information sounded like good news, and Tyrla thought things through, trying to remember the map they had discovered back at the keep.  The potential of troops coming in was probably the worst part- she could imagine that the dragon would be trying to rush those soldiers forward.  They had to get this bridge down, or do something else to logjam the advance- they couldn't fight against that kind of odds.

"Who is going to lead this force, now that the dragon is slain?  We might have a chance, if the humans are planning a fight on this ground- if we get a strong commander up here soon.  And I've got information I need to get to... to the Hand of Doom, and the warpriests.  I just wish I knew how to do it.  What do you think we should do?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2007)

"I don't know... Koth maybe. What unit are you with? Do you have more support somewhere nearby?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tyrla shook her head, almost sadly- it seemed as if she had exhausted his store of useful information.  "Like I said, I was supposed to meet up with Koth down by the old keep- and he wasn't there.  There were signs of a fight, but nothing solid- I was hoping he had come here...  I guess we're going to have to hang on until the next battalion comes up, but we can't stay here.  Those humans are sure to search more thoroughly once they get organized- we ought to move back up the trail, to see if we can let the others know what happened here, so they can be ready."  She paused, as if thinking.  "We'd better move out.  Now listen- I'll go first, you wait maybe thirty heartbeats then follow. Stay low, and keep moving away from the bridge until we get some cover."  And with that, Tyrla ducked out of the tent, moving quietly in a low crouch- for a moment.  As soon as she was out of sight of the tent flap she straightened up, motioning to her companions that the hobgoblin was coming so that they could deal with him.

It seemed likely that their next move out to be tracking the warpriests who had taken the human's friends- after they dealt with this bridge.  With a new detachment of troops due every twelve hours, something had to be done to stall them...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2007)

Is Warren going to stab him a couple times as he comes out?

Also, he's taken severe subduel damage, but no lethal-damage so-far. So he'll pass out from essentially any wound. What do you intend to do after that?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 30, 2007)

He can't reveal anything about us that the dragon can't, so I don't see any use in killing him, and Larian would greatly object to such an evil act.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

He is, in fact, charmed still. So his reactions are artificially "friendly" (as should have been obvious from Tyrla's conversation). Once the group tells me whats going down I'll move on.

[sblock=Redclaw]This is a total aside, but I also get an evilish inclination from killing what is essentially a prisoner. I'm not so concerned about it here, but in my home game something similar came up, and my gaming group was split 50/50 on the same kind of issue: charmed captured NPC prisoner, and they killed him when they were done. Two of my players and myself thought it had an evilish connotation, but the other half thinks it's not. One suggested an explanation that at least gave me some thought, in that it was more on the lawful/chaotic axis... which I can see his angle there somewhat.[/sblock]

(My subscriptions are not updating properly for some reason. One more problem after another).


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 1, 2008)

(If the hobgoblin starts to exit the tent, Warren is most assuredly going to stab him as mentioned earlier.    He ain't letting the hobgoblin escape, unless the others tell him to.  That said, he's not going to keep on stabbing after the hobgoblin goes down; he just wants to be sure the gobbo is unconscious.  Assassin's Stance + Cloak of Deception + Shadow Blade Technique = attack at +13 melee, 1d4+5+3d6 damage, plus the shadow blade effect)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

Warren's stab deals 21 points of lethal damage, dropping the hobgob.

The DM turns to the group and asks, "Now what?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 1, 2008)

Larian turns green at the death of the bespelled hobgoblin.  I understand the desire to prevent him from harming us in the future, Warren, but doesn't killing a charmed, weaponless hobgoblin make us as bad as them?

After a few minutes of sorrow, Larian turns back to the task at hand.  Now, how do we go about taking down this bridge?  Does anyone know anything about architecture?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't believe Warren's blow was enough to kill him. He has 7 hit points left, and has > 7 points of non-lethal damage, so he's unconcious.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tyrla shook her head at the fallen hobgoblin, but she had little pity, knowing what these creatures had done, and what they planned for Elsir Vale.  "Leave him.  we should clean out those tents, then get over to the other side of the bridge.  Once we take this thing down, we can head after the warpriests who took the other prisoners.  As far as the architecture, I've not a clue- I'd think the weakest part of the span is in the center, where the arch is narrowest.  If we've no other plan, I can hurl blasts without pausing..."  Without another word she turned, as if to head across the bridge (though she paused long enough to avoid leaving the others behind.

OOC: As far as bringing down the bridge, Tyrla can hurl eldritch blasts all day long- they don't do much individually, but might work through attrition if nothing else- or she can use Baleful Utterance on individual stones, rather than the bridge at large.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

"Eh, he ain't dead, I don't think.  I don't think he's an innocent ol' gobbo though, who's done nothin' to the folks 'round here, all things considered.  But I don't care, leave 'im if ya want.  Not like he'll cause us any more problems than the bloody _dragon_ we let escape......" the halfling mutters, with a scowl.

After cleaning off his blade and meditating for a bit, he scales the nearest tower to keep a lookout from the top floor, until it looks like either the bridge is about to collapse from Tyrla's blasting, or more enemies approach, or the sun goes down.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 2, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Wild Shape - Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*

Avril the eagle let the warm rising wings carry her along the north road. She picked what she believed to be the most non-descript type of eagle one would expect in these foothills near the forest, and hopefully on that would not easily be spotted. Circling high she let herself relax from the battle and the constant worry about the threat this army posed.

The road below her seemed far away and distant, another world. She could so easily just take flight from her position and leave the Dawn Way behind. But, she'd made this her problem, and she was going to see it through. For Scarlet's sake as much as her own - she taken the dog into battle and seen it killed. She owed it to Scarlet to continue. Taking a deep breath into her eagle lungs, she focused her keen eyes once more on the road, and headed towards where she believed the army to be.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Avril's spot in eagle form is +20, so if we assume she's taking 10, she had a continuous spot check of 30.

I'll clear up my OOC section when I next get a chance to update Avril's character sheet. Most of what's below is just reference so I don't forget something before updating her sheet. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Wild Shape (Eagle)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright, Avril asked for it...

[sblock=Avril Only]_The trail you're following crests a rugged ridge, sparsely covered with wind-twisted pine trees. From the the sky above the ridge you find yourself looking across a broad vale, with a rugged knoblike hill or small mountain on the opposite side. The Dawn Way cuts through the valley, a ribbon of pale stone leading past the towering heights of the hill. The valley is filled with a great encampment. Hundreds of crude tents dot the valley floor, interspersed with bulky siege engines, groups of wagons, and pens for draft beasts. You can easily make out hundreds of warriors in view at any given time. Bands of goblin worg riders patrol the camp's outskirts, battalions of fierce hobgoblins engage in mock battles with martial shouts and the clang of steel on steel, hulking giants plod from place to place, and you even see a scarlet-colored dragon lazily circling in the sky. This is the camp of an army numbering in the thousands._

You fall into lava and die. No save. 

[sblock=Also Only Avril]Not really the lava/die/no-save bit.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 2, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender does not offer an opinion on the hobgoblin. This monster and his companions had killed at least one of Pender's friends and had taken Pender himself as a captive to study. Besides, from what he knew of hobgoblins, their minds and actions were bent constantly toward death and destruction. He would feel no remorse at the beast's death. However, Pender was not one to scorn kindness, and if the killing would offend Larian's moral sensibilities, then it was as well to leave it be. Like as not, the other hobgoblins will kill him anyway when they see that he has failed to hold the bridge.

Pender agrees with the others that the best course of action is to take down the bridge, then to follow the road west, looking for whatever this "Red Hand" might be.

But he warns the others, "We should wait until Avril returns before we destroy the bridge. I know that she is flying now, and probably safe, but all the same, I just don't think it's smart to count our chickens before they hatch. If she does not return soon, and we destroy the bridge, how will we go find her?"

He then engages the others in conversation, asking about why they are here, and what is going on. {OOC: Does anyone care if I go back and read the full IC thread? If any of you want to keep certain things hidden from Pender, I am willing to still not read it--but my curiosity is killing me, and I would really like to get up to speed!}


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

(I'll let the player's answer that. If they want  to tell you everything, they're welcome to.)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Larian is quite happy to spend the time that Avril is gone filling their new compatriot in on their adventures so far, from their initial meeting just in time to face the force of hobgoblins along the Dawn Way through their stop in Drellin's Ferry and then the assault on Vraath Keep.  He does his best to impress upon the human just how organized and vast the Red Hand forces appear to be, both to convince him that his companions are probably well beyond saving, and to minimize any guilt he may feel over their capture.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2008)

Siobhan starts inspecting the bridge, looking for a spot that looks like it would be easy to destroy. Since hobgoblin reinforcements were coming, they probably don't have enough time to wait untill next morning so she could pray for the stone-shaping incantation.
She also retrieves the Vraath bow and picks up some extra arrows from the hobgoblins.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tyrla rummaged through the campsite for a few moments, then turned her attention to the bridge.  Nothing in her arcane arsenal could bring the span down quickly, but she wanted to determine if she could bring it down at all, and she wanted to know before more enemies began arriving.

OOC: Sweep the encampment, both with mundane eyes and Detect Magic.  Not necessarily looking for treasure, just anything useful or unusual (more maps for instance).  The try her luck with the bridge- Do her Eldritch Blasts or Baleful Utterance have any effect, even at the level of individual stones?  And has anyone searched the tower where the dragon was resting- it seemed to have a potion, so there might be more interesting things.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2008)

Eldretch blast does some, though fairly minimal, damage. THere's nothing particularly special found in the tower where the dragon was or in the camp.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thankfully Still Alive and Not Melted by Lava Avril - Human Druid (Wild Shape - Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*

Avril the eagle, flew across the enormous encampment, her eyes taking it with utter horror the sight that was below her. She didn't dare venture any nearer than she'd though, despite the mounted warrior's plea at the bridge to keep an eye out for his friends. In these thousands, even with her keen eyes, it would be suicide to attempt a look. _Spirits help us! How can we fight an army this big?_

She spun around, her mind reeling with incredulous horror at what she had seen. So much, and so organised. Either way, it put a lot of things in perspective for her, and meant that there was more urgency to what they were doing. Warning people, and getting that bridge down. She quickly spun around, flying higher into the air to escape the sight of any below and unwanted flying creatures like a dragon. Best to get away safely and return to the others. As she sped back towards the bridge, she just hoped they'd managed to find a way to destroy it by the time she came back. With each passing minute her stomach churned more and more. Horrors beyond belief awaited them. Her worst nightmares had been realised.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
*OOC:* Creamsteak, just let me know, please, when I can assume Avril reaches the bridge again. I have no idea how long she would be away. Avril's spot in eagle form is +20, so if we assume she's taking 10, she had a continuous spot check of 30.

I'll clear up my OOC section when I next get a chance to update Avril's character sheet. Most of what's below is just reference so I don't forget something before updating her sheet. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, +3 Natural Armor, 1 hour)
Resist Energy (Acid Resistance 10, 1 hour)
Wild Shape (Eagle)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2008)

Round trip with flight speed is about 90 minutes (a little more). 

I believe everyone was waiting on Avril's return before they start hucking energy bolts at large stone bridges. I'm fairly certain we can just move on to Avril's return.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 4, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

The minutes passed too long. Each moment was spent reflecting on what she had seen, each moment reliving the horror and the angst she'd felt in her feathers when seeing the army. Dragons, giants, stone and steel - all arrayed powerfully to a purpose that Avril did not know. She hastened with every thought, trying to push everything out of her tired feathers without exhausting herself or making herself too tired.

With relief she finally spotted Skull Gorge, but at the same time the bridge still appeared in tact. Her eyes picked up her companions, but she could not understand why the bridge had not yet been destroyed. Taking a casual approach, she flew around the bring, around each of the tower and under and over the massive stone structure. Perhaps her keen eagle-eyes with her intellect could spot something unusual or damaged in the tower that would help them bring it down. Only then did she land beside her allies, and transform again.

Out of breath, she spoke, "It is worse than I... I feared. There are thousands. They have more dragons. Giants. They have armor, steel and weapons the likes of which I have never seen." She told them what she had seen, and then turned to the mounted warrior, Pender. "In that army, I would not hold hope. I did not see anything." Finally she looked at the bridge. "We should bring this down. And quickly."

[SBLOCK=OOC] Fly around the entire bridge, looking for something that might be damaged or a weak point that can be attacked to make bringing the bridge down easier. Relay what she finds to her companions once the wild shapes back into her human form.

*OOC:*

I'll clear up my OOC section when I next get a chance to update Avril's character sheet. Most of what's below is just reference so I don't forget something before updating her sheet. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2008)

Avril is unable to find any particular weak points during her passes.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"I see..." said Pender quietly. He bowed his head for a moment as renewed grief threatened to overtake him. Turning away, he said only, "Then let's be about tearing down the bridge. Perhaps my friends are indeed to the west, as the hobgoblin indicated."

"Wait, didn't the hobgoblin mention something about a castle to the south? Perhaps there would be explosives stockpiled there. Is it close?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2008)

So who's wrecking this bridge (Tyrla?) and where are they wrecking it?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2008)

Siobhan will also hammer the bridge. Holding her hammer in two hands, she deals 1d8+7, so she should be able to do some damage every strike. Starting from the middle (the tip of the arc) should be the best bet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not positive I understand. You're going to hammer the bridge in the middle... while standing there? Isn't that a bit more than dangerous?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 5, 2008)

OOC: Tyrla will assist Siobhan in wrecking the bridge.  Working on the center (where the arch makes the narrowest point) seems like our best option.  We should be able to work on the center area for a bit before it gets too dangerous- I don't think it is likely to collapse after only a few strikes.  Maybe Siobhan can start off, and once it seems like the bridge is starting to creak a bit Tyrla can take over, hurling blasts from range.  If we guess wrong, I think Larian may have another Feather Fall available...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2008)

*OoC:* Well, there's really no other way. Since Tyrla does not know Eldritch Hammer, it's going to take quite a while to chew through a stone bridge, especially of dwarven make. So Siobhan will also be there laying the smack on the bridge at least untill it looks like it will collapse any moment.
Of course, I did forget to mention that she wouldn't stand on it till the end.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

Larian has two feather falls left (knowing we were headed to a bridge, I came prepared.    )  He will stand a short way acrosst he bridge, ready to cast in case anyone falls in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2008)

My average damage calculation puts it at taking about 2 hours of strenuous work to tear down the bridge in this manner. That seems managable. Once it's over, it will be approximately noon.

_The massive stone bridge takes an incredible amount of work to take down. Obviously not as much work as it took to construct, but still a testament to the Dwarven masons work in ages past. When the structure finally begins to crack, it only takes a few seconds for the bridge to crash under it's own weight. The center buckles and the broken bridge crumbles into the river below, forming a choke point for the water. It takes some time and a bit of redirection for the flow to restore its course, and it swells from the change.

After witnessing the crashing of the bridge, you're left with a strange and potentially unnerving quiet. Only wind and water sound. A bridge that stood for a thousand years is nothing more than debris in the water below. 

Whether by hobgoblin chieftains talking of the obstacles in their path, or by the bards of elsir vale telling of those who fought against the invading armies, some story of this day will be carried on._

Everyone is awarded 600 XP for the destruction of the bridge.

What now?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=OoC] Okay, I think this is our current information, more or less. 
Hand of Doom at the Wyrmsmokes (possibly Pender's party)
An army numbering in the thousands in the North.
Something named "Saarvith" way up in the North with a symbol similar to Vraath Keep's (from the map).

Something named "Ghostlord" way down in the South (from the map).

This "Saarvith" is practically out of question for the group due to distance and the group probably doesn't want to fight an invading enemy force, so the Wyrmsmokes seems like the best option.[/sblock]
Siobhan feels a ting of sorrow pass over her as she watches the monument of strength  and endurance crumble down the gorge. 
"We should propably head back to Drellin's Ferry to report what we've learned," she says. "And to perhaps restock some before heading out to the Wyrmsmokes to see what we can do about this 'Hand of Doom' and attempt to save Pender's companions."


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 6, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril watched the waters flowing around the broken bridge, feelings arising in her mind that she could not fathom. Something so majestic that needed to be destroyed to prevent something cruel from swarming the Vale. She looked up at Siobhan. "Yes, I agree. Let's see how Jorr got on with Drelin's Ferry, and see what we can do to get aid. Against an army so big we cannot stand alone, so it's best to warn the entire Dawn Way as quickly as possible. With the bridge down, it will buy us some time, but I'd not be suprised if the army is as resourceful or even more than we imagine. Let's head back."

Checking to see that she had all her belongings, she glanced once more into the gorge and then started setting off towards Drelin's Ferry.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:*

I'll clear up my OOC section when I next get a chance to update Avril's character sheet. Most of what's below is just reference so I don't forget something before updating her sheet. 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Produce Flame (Extended)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (2 Used)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Call Lightning) (Extended)
Scroll of Faerie Fire (Used)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Flaming Sphere
Wand of Snake's Swiftness (1 Used)
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Minor Wounds (2)
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

Spells Prepared (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

Level 0 (5): Detect Magic (2), Guidance
Level 1 (4): Enrage Animal, Produce Flame
Level 2 (4): Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
Level 3 (3): Sleet Storm

XP: 1800 (Dragon Battle)
XP: 600 (Destroying Bridge)
Items: Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

Larian watches one of the truly ancient structures of the dwarves collapse in front of him, a little saddened by the necessity, but impressed by the might of his companions.  As the discussion turns to the next step he adds his voice.  The innocents of the Vale are our first responsibility.  Heading into the Wyrmsmokes and leaving that army to pillage Drellin's Ferry and beyond would be a travesty.  While we can't defeat the army alone, we can certainly do our best to help the good people of the Vale prepare, or at least evacuate.  Based on Avril's scouting I can see no way for such a small and poorly defended town to stand against this army.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 7, 2008)

*Pender: Male Human Fighter 6*

"I think we need to stay on the offensive now, Larian. The surest way to kill a snake is to cut off the head. I don't know who or what this 'Red Hand' may be, but it is tied up with this army. My companions and I were taken prisoner by a group that split up. Some took me to this bridge, but according to the hobgoblin, the others took my friends to the 'Red Hand'. For now, we have delayed the army to the north, but we still must deal with the threat to the west."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2008)

Traveling south along the Dawn Way, you start the trek back towards Drellin's Ferry. A full day passes (including camping) uneventfully. You gain the benefits of a nights rest (spells and hit points). The next morning, you continue south. At roughly 3 in the afternoon, still a few miles before passing Vraath Keep again, most of the party finds themselves flanked by three creatures.

_These creatures have the ape-like posture and rubbery green skin of a troll, but it is merely the size of a large human._







Everyone but Tyrla gets to act during the surprise round (including the Trolls). One is 40 feet to the east of the party, the other two are 40 feet to the West. Avril also seems to recall something interesting.

[sblock=Avril]You succeeded on the Knowledge check to recognize these creatures as forest trolls. You are aware that they often use lethal poison. They are supposedly craftier but a little less hardy then their cousins. Rumor has it they lack the full regenerative properties of a true troll, but you've never been able to find out if that's definitely the case.[/sblock]

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Warren 23
Larian 18
Tyrla 15 - does not act in surprise round
Pender 13
Avril 13
Siobhan 13
Trolls 11






As per my normal routine, you can declare yourself to start in any square within the red outline.

The brown circles are trees. Each tree is a little bigger than normal, and is on the corners or edges of a square. In either case, any square adjacent to the tree gets the benefit, supposing you are being attacked from I side opposite the tree.

Trees: A creature standing in the same square as a tree gains a +2 bonus to Armor Class and a +1 bonus on Reflex saves (these bonuses don’t stack with cover bonuses from other sources). The presence of a tree doesn’t otherwise affect a creature’s fighting space, because it’s assumed that the creature is using the tree to its advantage when it can. The trunk of a typical tree has AC 4, hardness 5, and 150 hp. A DC 15 Climb check is sufficient to climb a tree.

Medium and dense forests have massive trees as well. These trees take up an entire square and provide cover to anyone behind them. They have AC 3, hardness 5, and 600 hp. Like their smaller counterparts, it takes a DC 15 Climb check to climb them.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 29/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +5*

Larian, in his usual position in the middle of the party, sees these strange creatures moving in to attack and decides to strike first.  
He quickly unleashes a burning ray of arcane energy at the trollish beast that presents the best target.  Does anybody know what these things are?  Don't spread out too much; I think we are stronger as a group against such as these.
[sblock=ooc] Starting in K10, move to L11 (or M11 if necessary) cast scorching ray at troll in T12.  Attack +6, damage 4d6 fire. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)


*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours since we broke camp


Rod of Extend--3 uses left
Pearl of Power--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

The party was able to camp for the night once before this battle, so you should have all of your spells available.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2008)

"Yesterday we fought a dragon and survived, I think we can handle three undergrown trolls," Siobhan says as she sprints across the forest floor to swing her hammer at one of the trolls.
[sblock=OoC]Starting from L-10, then charging to S-9[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The party was able to camp for the night once before this battle, so you should have all of your spells available.



Sweet.  I missed that in the summary.  I guess I was distracted by the troll picture.    
I will adjust my previous post accordingly.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 8, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 29, Assassin's Stance*

Warren judges that it's best to stay together and that it would be tough, slow-going to reach the trolls before they attack, so he just shifts position a bit and raises his blade in a defensive posture, waiting for the ugly green things to make their move.  He stands ready to maneuver aside from any trollish claws or the like.

[sblock=action]Starting in space J-9 and taking a 5-foot step to space J-8.  Using total defense, for +6 dodge AC thanks to his ranks in Tumble (factored into AC above).[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 8, 2008)

(OOC: I forgot, what are the movement penalties or concealment effects or whatnot from the different green-colored spaces, which I assume to be varied degrees of undergrowth?)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 8, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender's natural reaction is to ride Northwind into the woods and take on the trolls directly. But he heeds Larian's words. No need to split up just yet. He reins Northwind in and draws his sword, his eyes darting around to take in the evolving situation.

[sblock=OOC]Quick Draw as Free Action.
Then Ready an attack against any troll that enters a threatened square (let's say I start in the top left corner). Will use Ride checks to Guide With Knees, Fight With Warhorse, etc.
Currently mounted and in full armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

It felt strange camping another night without Scarlet, and even stranger still journeying back through the Witchwood without her companion by her side. The hurt had no faded away much, and so she kept mainly to herself as they walked, trying to concentrate on the battles that lay ahead and the army that awaited. Fear and nervousness were as much part of her journey as longing and sadness were.

Her anxiety heightened as they neared Vraath Keep again, and she wondered whether she could quickly divert to check on Scarlet's grave. Her thoughts could not come to fruition as troll-like creature's emerged from the forest. "Forest trolls!" she hissed in alarm as her eyes immediatly checked what her allies were doing. "Beware their poison!" she called before jumping after Warren, and pulling a wand from her belt as she moved. Once there, she touched the wand to Warren, coating his small frame in a deadly acid that would damage any natural attacks these creatures could throw against him.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Move to J8 beside where Warren ends his action, drawing her Wand of Babau Slime as part of the move. Cast Babau Slime on Warren, covering him in acid which means any natural attack that hits him suffers 1d8 points of acid damage in return.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Babau Slime (Warren, 1 minute)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

> (OOC: I forgot, what are the movement penalties or concealment effects or whatnot from the different green-colored spaces, which I assume to be varied degrees of undergrowth?)




This time it's just a canopy, and probably won't effect this fight unless someone wants to fly above and fire down.

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Warren 23
Larian 18
Tyrla 15 - does not act in surprise round
Pender 13
Avril 13
Siobhan 13
Trolls 11

*Warren:* Adjusts his positioning slightly.

*Larian:* Larian's ray catches the Troll for 15 fire damage.

*Pender:* Stands ready.

*Avril:* Avril touches the halfling, granting him a protective ward against enemies who stray too close with their teeth and claws.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan is ready to charge if the trolls get in range. (I'm assuming slightly here, since on a surprise round you're limited to a single action, so I assumed readied partial charge if they come within range for it).

*Trolls:* All three chuck Javelins into the party. They have a range penalty due to the distance. None of the Javelins strike blood. One of the trolls steps out from his cover to take his shot, but otherwise they don't move. The one in the west calls out in a strange voice, "Come and gets me elvsies. Come and gets me!"


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

Avril quietly thanked the spirits that they had avoided the powerfully thrown javelins. While she'd not encountered these vile forest trolls before, the spirits of her Forest had told her snippits of information about them. "Let's stay together. They're still trolls, though smaller." she cautioned, getting her shield firmly into place while dropping the wand at her feet. She then called on the elements of fire in nature to eradicate the vile beasts, evoking a powerful ball of fire onto the troll that had challenged them. "Abominations will be destroyed. The creatures of this forest are not yours." Her voice was strong and filled with conviction.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Stay where she is at K9, and drop her wand at her feet. Ready her shield and cast Flaming Sphere, planting it on top of the troll to the west at A11. Reflex DC 15 negates 2d6 points of fire damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Babau Slime (Warren, 9 rounds)
Flaming Sphere (6 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Produce Flame, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 8, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 29, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren mutters "Ugh..." as Avril's wand covers him in slime, but holds back his revulsion.  "I'm not very good at ranged combat, I'm going to advance on 'em slowly until they move their butts or I get within striking range." the halfling says, while carefully moving a bit closer to a troll, maintaining his defensive posture.  He twists the shadows around him into a concealing cloak as he goes.

_(move to N-8, maintaining total defense, changing stances to Child of Shadow for 20% concealment miss chance)_


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 29/29, AC 18, Fort +0/Ref +4/Will +5*

Trolls, huh?  And they won't come closer?  Let's see if we can force their hands a bit.  With that he throws a pinch of sulfur and guano that forms into a glowing ball of flame when he speaks the word Incendio.

[sblock=ooc] cast fireball between the two on the eastern edge of the map (maybe U/V:9/10 if I can target off the map.  6d6 fire damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)


*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours since we broke camp


Rod of Extend--3 uses left
Pearl of Power--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2008)

Siobhan controlled her impulse to dash and sink her hammer into the face of one of the trolls, more out of the fact that one of the creatures was clearly trying to goad them into doing just that than because of Larian's words.
Speaking a few strong words, she instead brought about a weapon of pure force forged from Kord's might. The weapon then struck at the troll that had spoken. 
[sblock=OoC]Cast Spiritual Weapon. The weapon has +7 attack bonus and does 1d8+2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tyrla could agree with the wisdom of staying together- she had no wish to face trolls at close range, and their tactics suggested ambush lurking in the trees.  Without a word, she pointed one hand at the troll who had spoken, and a crackling lash of energy flew in that direction...

OOC: 5 foot step to K 11, invoke Eldritch Spear at the troll on the west side; +8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 9, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender dodges a javelin, then continues to hold his ground as he waits for the casters' gambits to play out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 1
Warren 23
Larian 18
Tyrla 15
Pender 13
Avril 13
Siobhan 13
Trolls 11

Warren edges a bit closer while Larians fireball flies out and explodes into the two trolls dealing 19 damage.

Tyrla's Eldritch spear strikes for 12 against the Troll on the west side.

Pender delays to act.

Avril conjurs the flaming sphere on the same Troll Tyrla blasted, but he manages to dodge it initially.

Siobhan conjurs her spiritual weapon, which strikes the speaking troll. The blow deals 10 damage.

The most injured Troll (T12) takes a full-round-run into the forest, attempting to use the trees for cover. The troll near Warren moves to (P13) while drawing and licking a fresh javelin. He throws it at Larian, landing a weak but fair cut for 4 damage. The troll in the west moves closer, drawing and licking a fresh javelin, and throws it at Tyrla, missing.

All three trolls regain some of their stamina, even from the fire damage.

Larian is immediately forced to make fortitude save. He passes.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 29/29, AC 19, Fort +0/Ref +5/Will +5*

The wizard watches in horror as the troll's flesh seems to heal even where his flames have burned it.  These are like no trolls I've seen before.  Avril, do you know what is needed to truly harm them?  With no idea how to directly damage the creatures, Larian uses his arcane powers to increase his allies' quickness.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step to K11, move action to find and use Rod of Extend, then standard action to cast Haste, targetting all 6 PCs.  It won't affect Pender's horse, but it should still give Pender an extra attack on a full attack action. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]*Spells Prepared*
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)


*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor--10 Hours since we broke camp
Haste--everyone--12 rounds (+1 AC, +1 to hit, +1 reflex save, +30' base speed, one additional attack at full BAB when using full attack action)


Rod of Extend--1 uses left
Pearl of Power--available  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2008)

"I say we beat them down, and figure out a way to keep them that way later," Siobhan notes. Drawing back her hammer she charges the troll that moved itself to be a better target (P-13). At the same time, the spiritual weapon keeps on attacking.
[sblock=Changed statistics]The values do not include modifiers for charging.
*AC* 22, _Touch_ 13, _Flat-footed_ 20 (+6 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +1 Deflection)
*Ref* +5
*Speed* 40ft
*Melee* Warhammer +11/+11 (1d8+5/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Lacking any other ideas, Tyrla unleashed another arcane blast at the troll she had injured.  Like most folk, she had thought such beasts were susceptible to fire- beyond that she knew little which might harm them.

OOC: Eldritch blast +8 ranged touch (+1 if within 30 feet, +1 if hasted), 3d6 damage (+1 if within 30 feet)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 10, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 24, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren moves towards the troll, going around Siobhan, and positioning himself right on the opposite side of the troll and flank it, blade ready.  Shadows continue to curl about the halfling and obscure his exact position somewhat.

[sblock=ooc]Just moving to whatever space is opposite the one that Siobhan charges into when she attacks the troll.  Child of Shadow stance continues to give Warren concealment.

I factored in the Haste to Warren's AC above, but not his movement speed for this round, since Larian casts it after Warren has already moved, but before the trolls' turns.  Otherwise Warren could've moved and attacked this round.

Avril's Babau Slime spell is still active on Warren, also.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 10, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

As the battle picked up in pace, Avril once again inwardly expressed a longing for Scarlet beside her. She seemed lost without the dog, unable to fight on her own. With a tired movement of her wrist, she moved the flaming sphere back onto the troll that had escaped it, while at the same time pulling some components together to call fire to her own hand. This she threw at one of the trolls not engaged in the battle. She maintained her position amongst those allies that remained near her, not wanting to approach the trolls any closer.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Still can't see the map for some reason, but she'll take a 5 ft. step to find a position to avoid any cover and allies in melee if possible. Produce Flame Ranged Touch Attack: +7 (+3 with any cover). Damage: 1d6+5. Move flaming sphere onto the same troll as last round. Reflex DC 15 negates 2d6 points of fire damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Babau Slime (Warren, 8 rounds)
Flaming Sphere (4 rounds)
Haste (11 Rounds)
Produce Flame (6 minutes, 1 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 2
Warren 23
Larian 18
Tyrla 15
Pender 13
Avril 13
Siobhan 13
Trolls 11

Larian casts his haste spell, increasing the effectiveness of the rest of the party.

Warren and Siobhan double team one of the trolls. Siobhan's charge lands for 6, and Warren sets up the flank.

Tyrla and Avril release their respective spells, the combined barrage of flames and eldritch deal 25 damage and drop the troll (includes flaming sphere, eldritch blast, and Produce Flame).

Pender moves into position to strike the Troll, dealing 14 more points of damage and dropping the beast unconcious.

The Troll caught between the rogue tries to withdraw his position, provoking an extra attack from Warren. Warren scores a critical hit, dealing 10 points of damage. All trolls, including the one that's unconcious, recover a bit of their wounds. The one farther away looks back to see one of his brothers dropped, and decides to continue the withdraw. "We be backs for yous!"

(Since the only troll on-map currently is unconcious, I'll avoid posting a rather useless map. Currently one Troll is VERY far away, while another is just 60 feet south-east of Siobhan/Warren's new positions.)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, HP 29/29, AC 19, Fort +0/Ref +5/Will +5*

Larian fires two arrows at the fleeing troll.
+8/+8, 1d8 damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 10, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 22, Child of Shadow stance*

_(for reference.....Warren's short sword at the moment deals 2d4+10 damage on a critical hit; withdrawing meant it didn't provoke from the flanked square, so no sneak attack, but still....then again, I dunno if these trolls have some kind of DR)_

Warren dashes after the retreating troll that he had injured, swirling his blade around for a burst of flames!

"Avril!  D'ya know how to kill these things?!  Fire ain't doin' it!" he shouts along the way.

[sblock=ooc]Unfortunately, the troll being some 50-60 feet away makes it too far for a single move action even with Haste, so Warren charges.  He initiates Burning Blade on the way, attacking at a total of +14 to hit for 1d4+5 damage plus 1d6+5 fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tyrla glanced quickly around, taking stock of the trolls.  Then she fired off another arcane blast- while they might not be able to easily hurt the creatures, they could at least keep the beasts from attacking...

OOC: Another eldritch spear, at whichever troll is in line of sight and furthest away; 250 foot range, as long as she has a clear view.  +9 ranged touch, 3d6 damage.  Maybe if we can keep them out, we can tie them up?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: a CDG should still do the trick, no?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> OOC: a CDG should still do the trick, no?




OOC: I don't think so, unless we can find a way to actually inflict at least some permanent damage- if we can drive them down far enough with nonlethal it won't take much, but I think at least some has to be actual damage.  Anybody have any acid, or a Cause Wounds or something?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2008)

Siobhan charges right alongside Warren after the closest troll, hoping they won't leave too many of the beasts behind to harass any travelers who aren't equally able to defend themselves.

*OoC:* Well, my metagame thought is that since their healing was not defeated by fire, and Regeneration that is defeated by only acid (or something else entirely) is exceedingly rare, they might have Fast Healing instead.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 11, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

With uncanny efficiency their party dispatched or chased away the last of the trolls, though by the sound of the one troll's voice, this wasn't the last they were going to see of them. Most likely they'd be picked up by that army if it ever passed here. Avril considered warning them against the army, as creatures of the forest, but she suspected it would not lead to anything good.

With a though she moves the fire on top of the unconscious troll, hoping that it will keep the troll down. She then hurled a last ball of flame from her palm at the fleeing troll closest to Warren. "They're not like normal trolls," she called back to Warren, "I've heard that they do not heal as normal trolls do, but we should use fire and acid just in case. Or at least make sure that once they are down, we kill them."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril will take a 5 ft. step to find a position to avoid any cover and allies in melee if possible, and then throw a ball of fire at the closest withdrawing troll. Produce Flame Ranged Touch Attack: +7 (+3 with any cover). Damage: 1d6+5. Move flaming sphere onto the unconscious troll. Reflex DC 15 negates 2d6 points of fire damage.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Babau Slime (Warren, 7 rounds)
Flaming Sphere (3 rounds)
Haste (10 Rounds)
Produce Flame (6 minutes, 2 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Warren 23
Larian 18
Tyrla 15
Pender 13
Avril 13
Siobhan 13
Trolls 11

Warren charges the fleeing troll, but doesn't land his strike. Larian fires two arrows, missing similarly. Tyrla scores a critical for 19 damage with her own strike, bringing the troll down to the ground.

The third troll continues to run for cover, soon being obscurred by the forest completely.

CDG does in fact put the creatures out. Out of combat.

*XP:* Everyone recieves 450 XP for defeating the forest trolls.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

The rest of your trip is uneventful until you find yourself only 4 miles down the Dawn Way from Drellin's Ferry. Here you find the remnants of some fighting, and it wasn't your own conflict (nor Pender's group, as they passed here even earlier). A pair of dogs, Jorr's doggs, appear to have been sliced up by some kind of knife.

Avril finds a few arrows lodged into nearby brush, with the looks of a human craftsman and not a goblin. It looks like there was some kind of fighting here.

Tyrla also finds a pack, its contents spilled into a nearby pool of water.

It seems there must have been some kind of battle here. There are various signs of conflict, though the resolution is unclear.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2008)

"Dear gods... Are the goblins here, did one of them escape from the Keep?"
Siobhan tries to look around to see any signs of Jorr or the assailant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

More thorough inspection by Warren finds an arrow of a different make than the other ones. Avril examines the arrow and identifies something rather dangerous.

This arrow has been coated in sassone leaf residue, a particularly lethal poison. (Avril identifies the poison as one that deals hit point and con damage).

Larian is able to deduce that a ranged fight broke out here. One of the fighters, probably Jorr, was fighting from the road. The other must have come from out of the woods. There are arrows scattered around though, so there may have been multiple aggressors, or the target was very mobile. It looks like his dogs tried to defend Jorr, but the assailant managed to kill them with a light piercing bladed weapon.

There was only one stray poisoned arrow... and the dogs don't appear to have been shot at.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Larian examines the clues spread around and pauses to draw some conclusions.  When he looks up, his face is drawn and serious.  So either the dogs kept the attacker too busy to use his bow, or Jorr was unable to avoid the rest of the arrows.  Let us hurry on to Drellin's Ferry to see if he made it.  I fear with the poison Avril has identified that if he fell he wasn't taken captive.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

The folk of Drellin's Ferry seem quite glad to see you. One of the local work-hands greets you on the way in. "Get them good, didya?"

When you arrive at the other side of the river (via the ferry) you are ushered into the Inn. After a moment, the town speaker steps into the inn's common room. Captain Soranna follows him, along with another tall, broad-shouldered woman with blond-gray hair - Delora Zann, the master of the town's livery stable. The speaker ushers the rest of the townsfolk out of the room; Kellin, the halfling who runs the Old Bridge Inn, helps him. Then the four townsfolk sit down across from you. "Well?" asks Wiston. "What happened? Did you put a stop to them?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Larian's face grows even more grim.  I fear that answers my first question for you.  You haven't seen Jorr, have you?  We sent him back to town two days ago, but found his dogs and pack four miles away from town on the Dawn Way.  I fear he has fallen to these vermin.  Larian pauses to mourn the loss of an acquaintance.

As for our success, while it is quite real, we can only promise you a delay in the danger you all face.  We cleared out the force staying at Vraath Keep and discovered a map with plans for a large-scale invasion of Elsir Vale.  The map indicated another small force holding Skull Gorge Bridge for the invading force, so we decided to scout it out and see what we could do.  It was then that we sent Jorr back to tell you of the host that will soon move against you.

We arrived at the bridge to discover not just hobgoblins but a green dragon as well.  The force was organized and skilled.  We managed to defeat them, although only to chase the dragon off, and then our skilled druid went ahead to scout the full strength of the army.  I will let her describe for you what she saw.  Here Larian turns to Avril and encourages her to speak.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

"Jorr? I'm sad to say I havn't seen him. I doubt that anything in the forest, especially goblins, could slow him down. If he was ambushed somehow, I wonder by what?"

Regarding Vraath, "That old haunted place? Well, I guess that means the rumors of wild spirits and ghosts there are undoubtedly false then. It must have been the goblin's doing."

When you menition the bridge, Wiston goes on, "Good to hear that you were able to remove them from the bridge. It's a fairly important part of our trade route to the north."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

At this last bit, Pender raises and eyebrow but keeps his peace. He looks to the others to see how they will handle this delicate situation with the townspeople they so obviously care for.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 12, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

_(ooc: Sorry, I'd have been more active in the past day or two except I didn't have computer access for a while.  Might not be very active this next week, I don't know yet how soon my computer situation will be back to normal.)_

Warren sighs.  _Jorr's probably dead now,_ he thinks, and this place is just looking more dangerous by the day.  "We need to do something to fortify Drellin's Ferry or get some troops out here, not that I expect any real help to be available.  If we can't organize some kind of formidable defenses against the gobbos and their monstrous allies, we'll have to head out again and find somewhere else we can disrupt their forces and cut off supply lines for their gathering troops."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 12, 2008)

"Oh, and from the sound of it, I think the dragon we fought at the bridge must've sapped it after we left...." Warren adds, looking upset, lying easily.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

The bridge's destruction will actually provide you the possibility of survival, good speaker.  The force that is coming is beyond the ability of this town to resist.  I fear your only hope is to leave the town and find a more fortified city, with a sizeable guard, to make your stand from.

I know this news is dire and unexpected, but I can assure you that in a matter of days, downed bridge or not, your town will be overrun by all manner of beast, as well as thousands of goblinoids organized under a single banner.  Larian does his best to avoid actually telling Wiston what to do, but he tries to impress upon the human how much danger he is in.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 12, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

It was good to see Drelin Ferry again, and not just because it was still standing and in one piece. Here was some hope of finding Jorr, although Avril firmly believed that despite her findings at the ambush, the wily Jorr had a few tricks up his sleeve. The death of such fine dogs, though, spelt a poor few days for Nature. If they could find Jorr, he would be here, or sheltered somewhere in the Witchwood. One did not live there for so long and not pick up something about the wild.

Larian and Warren addressed the assembled men and women, including the Speaker. Avril nodded along, wondering how they were going to arrange the volume of people in such a short time, whether to defence or retreat. She suspected the latter along the Dawn Way would buy them more time. If Koth's map was anything to go by, then the further they went along the Dawn Way, the longer the invasion would take.

"Larian is right, Speaker," she interupted, "I have seen with my own eyes a force numbering thousands - well trainded and extremely well armed in might and magic. Amongst their number were futher dragons, giants, manticores, and hordes of bloodthirsty goblinoids. This is no ordinary invasion force. This is something that's been massing in the Cinder Hills and Witchwood for some time. I would not take this lightly. The destruction of the bridge will buy us days - days that we should use to evacuate these people. Larian, do you have that map?"

She explained to Larian to show Koth's map to the Speaker, and in particular the town captain. If anything was going to be done, the captain's military skill was going to be paramount. "This map shows the invasion. We have but days to get Drelin's Ferry evacuated along the Dawn Way. You must move to a more defensible position, and along the way warn the rest of the towns and cities. We will then do what we can to slow this army's progress." _And if Jorr is still alive, we must find him._

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 450 (Forest Trolls)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Larian removes the map from his pack and shows it to those assembled.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Wiston takes in the statements, though he doesn't let them phase him yet. He turns to Soranna, "Can you go get him? Tell him were having an emergency meeting. I'm sure his opinions will be required here." Sorrana leaves quietly, going outside in search of someone.

Wiston looks over your map. "That's our vale, all right. What do you think some of these names mean? Saarvith? Ghostlord... that's an old local fable about a druid isn't it? Turgarun? Ozyrrendion? Kharn?"

"I guess you're right about the bridge. It will be costly to replace though..."

After three or four minutes (Long enough for you to answer those questions I imagine) Soranna returns with a man in tow. A sour-faced man who is evidently a man of some proporty.

"I'm sorry to interfere in your trade Iormel. It seems that in a matter of days we're going to have an army of goblins, hobgoblins, and monsters on our doorsteps. What do we do? Fight? Try to talk to them? Abandon the town and flee? Or nothing and hope to Kord they don't come this way?"

Iormel quickly responds, "We can't let them take everything we've worked so hard for, just because we lack the nerve to stand up to a few goblins."

Kellin, the innkeeper states, "They want treasure, don't they? Let's give it to them this time, but see to our defenses. If they come back next year and ask for more, we'll be ready to fight then."

Delora, an ex-adventurer herself seems to respond with the most authentic belief in Avril's words. "I've seen towns put to the sword before. Death or slavery await us if we remain here. WE must gather the things we can and flee east, the sooner the better."

Soranna remains silent on the matter.

Wiston seems indecisive, given all the opinions, "I guess I dont' see that it could hurt to at least ask them what they want... maybe we should tell folks to get their children and elderly in wagons heading east, while we still can. What do you all think?" He directs the question towards the party.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Larian shakes his head in sympathy for the difficult decisions the town's leaders must make.Sadly, I too have seen towns put to the sword, and it's a sight I would rather live the rest of my life without seeing again.  The map, and the notes on it, suggest they aren't just after a bit of treasure.  They have plans that take them all the way to Brindol.  Your village is but a bump in their road, and I doubt they'll even pause to parlay with you.

He turns to Captain Soranna.  Realistically, how many hobgoblins could your guard hold off at a time?  Given a few days to dig in and set up defenses, maye a hundred?  There are a hundred times that many coming.

He turns to Kellin.  Your valor is admirable, but the reality is grim.  Have you ever fought a dragon?  A manticore?  They fly, so those defenses you build will pose little hindrance to them.

He turns at last to Iormel.  I understand your concern for what you've worked so hard to build, but I have just seen the remains of Vraath Keep, a fortified stone outpost, designed to defend those within.  It was destroyed by a few giants.  This force has more, and other powerful allies.  Your town will be levelled in no time if you try to stand against them.  Wouldn't it be better to preserve what you can by taking it on the road to Brindol?

He adresses the entire group.  I wish I were not the one to be bringing you such news, but your lives are about to change drastically.  I fear that if you stay here and try to avoid that change, or to ignore it, that it will cost you your lives.  This is no small inconvenience, and no short-lived threat to a few citizens.  This is war, and you are the first town in its path.  Save the lives of your townsfolk.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Iormel is not convinced, but the others seem to follow suit. Once the majority seems to be on yoru side, they put some pressure on Wiston.

"So then, we must make plans to evacuate."

Everyone recieves 300 XP for convincing the council.

(I'm giving 24 hours for players to react and inform me of any business they want to take care of in Drellin's Ferry. After that the next step is more than likely the chapter close, at which point the party will have finished 1/5 of the module. This will mark a good point to sit down and figure out any identify, barter, or selling that needs to be done.)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Or crafting?  How much time is it going to take to prepare/convince the council?  Would I have time to replace any scrolls, or maybe enchant something else?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

The evacuation will take about 3 days.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 12, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*

The deliberations take longer than Avril would've expected. This was an army they were talking about and the longer the Speaker and the Council took, the more agitated she became. Thankfully Larian's words managed to sway them to the threat that awaited them, sparing Avril the aggrivation of having to smack one of them over the head to talk some quick sense into them. Wasting lives needlessly was just stupid.

"Thank you, Larian," she said quietly when matters had been resolved, touching her old companion lightly on the arm. Then she turned to the council again, "We will help where we can, of course. I would imagine we should keep watch on the paths from the Witchwood into Drelin's Ferry. There may be advance parties, particularly if that green dragon that broke the bridge managed to report back to the army that we were around. Best to be vigilant." She looked at the captain expectantly, hoping she would pick up on the idea.

Turning only to her gathered allies. "I would like to see if Jorr can be found. We owe him that much. I can attempt to track him from the ambush site, and visit his cabin in the Witchwood. I would also like to call on Nature for further support. Scarlet was a good companion, and any allies we can get we should take."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wand of Babau Slime (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 450 (Forest Trolls)
XP: 300 (Convincing the Council)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 12, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren spends the next few days convincing the resident halflings, like the tavernkeeper, to get out of town and head somewhere safer for now.  And helps them get their stuff ready to go.  He has no particular business in town and doesn't think Jorr's likely to have survived, so he won't waste his time going with Avril to look for the woodsman.

He decides to tell some tall tales about the dragon and the 'small army of hobgoblins' he and his human 'hired muscle' routed from the bridge, talking to the young halflings as he helps them pack.....  And he will very firmly _insist_ that the family gets outta town before the gobbo horde and their draconic allies arrive.

To himself, he just sullenly thinks _'Man, what am I doin' here?  There's no money to be had and an army on the doorstep.  Maybe we can raid the gobbo warchest, and they'll all quit when they ain't paid....'_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 13, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender grows more and more impressed with his new companions at every turn. He feels that he can be of little use waiting around town for the evacuation, so he offers to go along with Avril in an attempt to find Jorr.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tyrla said little as the negotiations with the townsfolk went on- she knew that her own heritage and lack of polished speaking skills would not help matters.  She was once again impressed by the abilities of her compatriots, though.  

OOC: nothing to add, really, but still here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2008)

*Chapter I: Ending*

I'll give the party some OOC time to catch up on determing _what happened over these 3 days_ since a concrete plan hasn't been hammered out yet, but to move on IC...

*Tyrla, Larian, Siobhan*

The town of Drellin's Ferry is empty. Houses stare vacantly out  at silent roads. The sun has just vanished behind the formidable scar on the horizon that is the Wyrmsmoke Mountains. SPeaker Wiston takes a deep breath and wipes tears from his eyes with the back of his hand. "It seems we're about out of time," he says. "We'd best be going now if we want to keep ahead of the worg riders."

Captain Soranna nods to the adventuring group. "You've done us some good here, I think. If you hadn't stumbled into our town I'm afraid we might have woken up tomorrow with our throats slit. I hope this is for the best. I guess luck was on our side. For all your efforts, you have my thanks. Things may be rough here... I don't think there's anything that will stop the Horde between here and Brindol."

"If there's anything more you can do to slow down the Red Hand, we'd be mighty grateful. I'll personally make sure Lord Jarmaath knows what you've done for us."

Soranna turns her horse around after the wagon starts moving.

"I realized last night that not once did any of you ask for any sort of reward for what you did. You took on an entire army on a whim. Somehow the speaker hadn't noticed, nor most of the townsfolk, but I did." She pulls a miniature wooden rowboat out of one of the bags. She presents it as a gift. 

"This was originally created by the wizard Drellin. I don't know which came first, this, or the township; but they share the same title. Where I'm going, it won't serve much purpose. I think it might be more useful in your hands. If you rest it on water and speak the words 'Cogito Ergo Sum', it will transform into a boat for three hours. It only seems to work once each day."

[Sblock=Drellin's Ferry]This magic item does exactly what Soranna described. It transforms into a full sized rowboat, complete with oars, for up to 3 hours. It can only be summoned once per day. The rowboat is large enough to accomodate up to 8 passengers (mounts count as 3) and has a rowing speed of 40 ft.[/sblock]

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Warren*

The Shadowbanks clan (the halfling family) are completely enthralled with your exploits. It seems only Kellin can keep his manner even. On the final day before the families departure, he pulls you aside briefly. He asks you to a table in his completely bare inn, one just out of sight of the windows.

"You know, I think you're a bit better than I ever was. Years ago, before I settled down here, I did some adventuring myself. I worked with a great big mix of people. Greed and curiosity were all the fuel I needed back then. We did some good, and we did some bad, but then I met the love of my life. At the time, she was the daughter to the former innkeeper here. He was the original proprietor, and he was never one for the life of a dungeon delver. He didn't like my past, and it took me years to win him over. There was no shortage of suitors looking for his daughters, and I had to work hard to come out ahead."

He seems somewhat lost in his abject nastalgia. He pulls a small wooden box out from somewhere hidden under his chair. How he managed to hide it from you with his close-fitting clothes makes it a bit suspicious. The box is roughly 9 inches square, and 6 inches tall.

"Casualties in that line of work are always bad. Most of them happen on worse terms than my own. I was a casualty of love and family, probably the best way a man can go. I feel really bad about leaving this place. My wife's father built this with his own two hands, and building something meant for people twice your size isn't exactly easy work. If I see him in the here-after, I know I'm going to hear about it a thousand times... but it's a lot better to let a building die than let some stinkin goblins take his daughter, and I'll stand by that till I die a second time."

He thumbs the box open, it clicks much like a jewelry case. He pulls two halfling-sized shoes out of the container and pushes them to your side of the table.

"I originally intended to give these to one of my sons or daughters that took up their father's other trade, but I think they would serve us all better on your toes. These were the best score I ever found while working, and trust me when I say they make the difference. Believe me or don't, but these will let you get back the difference in speed between yourself and the tall-folk." 

He pulls a classic halfling emotional twist, going from heartfelt and earnest to the voice of a savvy tavernkeeper and trader.

"Let's make a deal. I noticed that you acquired a change of shoes on your adventure, by whatever means. I don't care what they are, but I'll give you mine for yours, and we'll call it even. It would mean a lot by me."

[sblock=Warren]He's offering you boots of Springing and Striding in exchange for your Boots of the Marshes.[/sblock]

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Avril & Pender*

While the others are back in Drellin's Ferry, the two of you are investigating the forests along the road for the third consecutive day. Avril's new pup works hard to try and track down Jorr's scent, but not much luck is had so-far. The various creeks, streams, and rivers in the Witchwood make the task more difficult than it might otherwise be.

However, that isn't to say that everyone has tracking in the Witchwood.

Pender and Avril stumble upon a small shrine in a pool of crystal clear water (where most of the water in the Witchwood is the very definition of murky). A small stone statuette wrests on a mound of dirt at the center. The water is no more than 10 feet across and 5 feet deep, so wading is not particularly difficult. Once both Pender and Avril's feet rest on the mound where the statue rests, the leaves and wind begin to fall into the water from above forming a blanket.

[sblock=Statue]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The statue seems plain, the features are human-like, but withered significantly. The breaks and damage to the statue are obvious. As the pair trudge a bit closer to the artifact, the horse on the other side of the whinies, and the dog barks twice, suddenly disturbed.

[sblock=Disturbance]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

A figure stands prominantly between the animals and their companions. A feminine figure, though all too obviously bound to the nature of the water around her. She glistens, covered almost exclusively in the leaves of the forest that have fallen into the pool. She speaks softly and simply.

"Your name is Avril? You were friends with another animal which passed through this forest very recently... she tells me you would like to call her... Scarlet? Scarlet says hi." She turns to Pender. She waves her "hand" towards the horse, outstretching a tendril of water to immitate a finger. "You also seem to have some friends among the creatures of nature. I suppose you can hear this as well..." She pauses briefly, retracting her arm. "The man known as Jorr was oathbound to this forest. He made a pact with me that he would protect it, and I would protect him. However, things did not go as I expected. It seems that I failed in my part of the bargain. Jorr was taken, albeit in critical condition, by an abombination not-of-this-world, a creature of the blood of dragons and demons, weilding magic and powerful poisons. The creature called itself Skather, and it attacked Jorr on his way to the human town. This much you must know, as you seem to be searching for him."

She submerges, if that's the right word, then comes up on the Northeast side of the pond. "Skather took Jorr to the west, to a well-guarded place in the mountains. In time, Jorr will be interrogated, tortured, and killed at the hands of the foul demon-worshippers. This much is almost certain. As we speak, the armies serving those demons are beginning to sweep into this forest."

She whirls around halfway so as to face the pair again. "Avril and Pender, your friends are now in the belly of the beast. If you go after them, and I see that you must, you will have to fight through an entire army of foes. While I do not doubt your bravery, I do not think the ebb and flow will work in your favor. However... there exists two other foes which you may be able to overcome, to open the path to victory."

She produces an exotic display of color changes in the water. After a moment, it begins to look not-unlike a map of the Elsir Vale. "The monster Skather was created by magic and violation of the natural order. The invaders wish to make many more like him. As we speak, my sisters whisper into my ear that there is something wrong in the place you know as the Blackfens. The invaders are creating more monsters like the one that took Jorr. These monsters will be used to subvert nature, and to help crush the people of the vale." She highlights an area of the Blackfens near the fallen city of Rhest. "There is something going on there that has disturbed the wind and water. I do not know exactly what circumstances are involved, but it does not bode well."

"To the south, there is a great desert. At one time it was ruled by a powerful arch-druid who protected the lands. Now, he has fallen into madness. The invaders have traveled there under the banner of peace. Under a stone lion's paw, a thorn has been placed. If the lion continues to be angered, there will be no hope for the Witchwood or for the people of the vale." She highlights the massive desert of the Thornwaste, south of Drellin's Ferry. "I do not know why the horde has sent visitors to that place, but it is full of fearsome spirits and horrible servants of death."

"The people of the vale might have a chance against the invaders. If the people of the vale can stand against the army, then there may be a strong chance to save Jorr and the others. I am bound to the Witchwood, so I can only try to slow the invaders here, but I will do everything in my power to help, for poor Jorr."

The water suddenly shakes, a simple vibration going through the surface of the fluid. The entity within seems surprisingly disturbed. "They come. I must attend to my responsibilities. Whatever path you choose, the spirits will aid you. These invaders serve a more sinister purpose than I know. Things must be more complicated than they appear."

The body rescinds into the water, and the colors fade. After a moment, there is only silence and a statue.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Larian gratefully accepts the gift (it's entered in group treasure).  Your generosity is matched only by your wisdom, Captain.  I only hope that we can prove worthy of your trust and hope.  We will, of course, endeavor to aid your people in their time of need.  I only wish that we had some insight into potential methods of slowing the advance of the horde.

He looks to Siobhan and Tyrla.  Have you any thoughts about where our next road runs?  I fear we are greatly overmatched by the massed army, and that we are not likely to excel at hit and run tactics.  The map mentions a Saarvith in the swamps to the north.  Mayhap we can try to disrupt whatever the entity to whom that name belongs is attempting to accomplish?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

As the figure submerges back into the water, Pender feels as if he himself is emerging out of a wondrous but terrifying dream.

"Avril," he almost whispers. "Did you see that woman? Did you hear her terrible words?"

Pender walks slowly to his horse, Northwind, and wraps his arms around his neck. He has suddenly been overcome by a kind of despair. The words of the spirit have given him hope that this evil can be overcome, but he doubts that he will ever see his old friends again. And if things are as bad as spirit has described, he and his new friends may stand no better a chance at survival, though their deaths may play some small part in averting the coming disaster.

He guides Northwind back to Avril. "It seems we must leave Jorr and my friends to their fates for the time being, Avril. The spirit makes it clear that our hope lies to the east in the Blackfens or to the south in the Thornwaste. I think we should tell the others of this strange experience and seek their wisdom in it."


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 15, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The new dog was strong. Young but strong. How well it would obey her commands and stay by her side was debatable. But it's youth and strength counted in its favor, and so she named it Mandla, which in the language of the spirits of the forest meant 'Strong'. He was going to be a handful, that was for sure, but as long as his spirit spoke to hers, and she remained in control of its youthful exuberance.

Together with the powerful husky, Avril and Pender had made their way back into the Witchwood in search of Jorr. And found something entirely unexpected. The whole scene that played before her eyes affected her on so many levels, that by the time she was leaving, a single glistening tear had rolled down her cheek. It reminded her why she did what she did - that even in the deepest, darkest places of the forests and the world, there was still beauty. She didn't want to leave this place - it felt so secure, so strong, so calm. But she knew she needed to. And, at Pender's comments, she indicated as much.

"Terrible words, Pender?" she asked, "In a way. But they carried the beauty of hope in them as well. If the spirits of the Forest are with us, the Mother is too. And no force in this land can subdue her. Or at least none that I am aware of. And that, to tell the truth, frightens me." She took a deep breath and knelt down to cuddle Mandla. The strong dog reacted strongly to her touch, almost bounding over her. She gave it a stern look, but did not reprimand the gesture. "Yes, let's return to the others." Without a further word, and deep in thought, Avril joined Pender on the journey back.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* I'm a little confused as to the timing of events. I would assume that Avril would've searched for Jorr on the second day after calling Mandla, so by the time Drelin's Ferry evacuates, Avril and Pender are there to see them off? It makes sense to take a look while the trails would be visible. I'll post again once I get confirmation of this.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Since I lacked a day to day profile when I was making the post, I pushed this off till last. So essentially this chapter "begins" in Drellin's Ferry, just after the above three events. I assume Avril and Pender arrive just a few minutes after the last of the townsfolk leave (not wanting to leave before they're off). So I'm somewhat waiting on Warren/Tyrla/Siobhan now before moving on to the re-group.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> He looks to Siobhan and Tyrla.  Have you any thoughts about where our next road runs?  I fear we are greatly overmatched by the massed army, and that we are not likely to excel at hit and run tactics.  The map mentions a Saarvith in the swamps to the north.  Mayhap we can try to disrupt whatever the entity to whom that name belongs is attempting to accomplish?




Tyrla had marveled at the tiny wooden boat, both for its magic and its historical significance.  I took her a moment to return her attention to Larian's words.  "That seems like it might be a good idea.  While that army would be more than we can handle, we have had some success going after smaller groups- even with powerful leaders.  Perhaps concentrating on that kind of target will continue to be a fruitful tactic- we can weaken the enemy's resources, and perhaps find more useful information."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*oops- double post!*

double post- never mind


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2008)

"Agreed, this Saarvith sounds like our best bet for a good target," the aasimar answers. "I just regret that we were unable to persuade the giant in the forest. Even a single giant on our side would make a great difference."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Avril and Pender can show up with the rest of the party at their leisure now. I would write everyone together already, but I'm curiously waiting for Warren's choice.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 17, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren raises an eyebrow and thinks about it for a moment, wondering if the older halfling's trying to con him, and wonderig if he'd rather continue trekking across marshlands without a trace.  Finally, he responds "Yeah, sure, Mr. Shadowbanks.  Ya got a deal.  But ya know, treasure is an _awful good_ reason for this kinda life." he says with a grin, handing over the magic boots from Vraath Keep.  "Hopefully I'll find some o' the gobbos' later, and maybe I'll want to invest some of it in a good tavern.  Maybe.  Or new boots...." he adds with another grin.

[sblock=ooc]I think I mentioned it on the weekend, but my computer access is sporadic this week.  Maybe next week too, but I'm hoping I'll have the old computer hooked back up before then.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 17, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

By the time Avril returned to Drelin's Ferry, the small river town had a rather different look to it. The place was quiet, save for the last remnants of the population that were making their way out towards the Dawn Way. There was a certain sadness to this, despite the fact that Avril had no firm attachment to this place or its people. If anything, she was doing this 'war' for the Witchwood and the creatures of the forest, and not those on the Dawn Way. Still, there was most likely some symbiosm there, which needed to be protected.

She hastened her step, calling for Mandla to her side the moment she spotted the dog's attention drifting away. She quickly found Tyrla, Siobhan and Larian, joining them as the last people left. Taking a look at Pender as if to share their mutual experience, she said, "We met an ally in the Witchwood, while searching for Jorr," she started, and then continued to explain what they'd learnt, sticking to the facts rather than the details of the situation.

"So we basically have two options." She paused. "Larian, can I see that map of ours again, please?" She took Koth's map in her hands and took a look at it. "We can head down to the Thornwaste, to find where Koth indicated Ghostlord. By every indication, the hobgoblins are attempting to recruit whatever it represents to their cause. We don't know where to look or what we're looking for, but it's a short distance away. If we can stop the army gaining additional allies, then we might buy the Dawn Way some time."

"Or," she continued, "We can take the path to the Blackfens. It's a longer journey, but by the indications on the map, Koth highlighted that he wasn't sure if the lizard folk would join their cause. And, they're involved in creating abominations of some sort." She looked at their allies. "The more we can prevent the size of this army growing, the better."

"The outcome of the visit to the Thornwaste is unclear, and I'd rather not hedge my bets on uncertainty at this point when time is short. We may just journey there and find nothing that we can do if the army was rejected. We know, however, that the Blackfens are currently being used to aid the army. If we can stop that, we can help. I say we head there, and put a stop to those abominations." She looked to see if her allies agreed with her assessment.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* By the look of the numbers Creamsteak provided, and assuming a 30 ft. movement rate (24 miles per day), it's going to be quickest and safest to take the Rhesttrail. It's 160 miles, or about 7 days. The Rhestwash is too slow, and the straight path could be dangerous.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2008)

The Shadowbanks clan heads out, not more than a step behind Wiston's Wagon. Afterwards, Warren comes out of the now-completely-abandoned inn.

(That puts everyone together now.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 17, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Walking over to the group in his new boots, Warren overhears the last part and says "Well sure, let's go skin some lizards.  And I mean literally.  Maybe it'll demoralize some of the gobbos when they come back to recruit the lizardfolk.  And....maybe make a nice disguise while heading for wherever we're goin' next."  He smirks at the idea, though it's kind of disgusting.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 18, 2008)

Larian turns a distasteful look Warren's way.  Every now and then you disgust me. 

Despite that, however, I think he's right.  The sooner we get on the road the more likely we are to do some good.  I think Avril's assessment is correct, and we should indeed venture onward to the Blackfens.

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available   [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Tyrla nodded in agreement as well.  "Indeed, now that the townsfolk have moved on, we should begin our journey as well.  I'm rather worried about what that army has been up to these last few days..."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 18, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"Me too. In fact, they may already be on their way. It would be best for us to be long gone by the time they get here. In any event, our hope now lies elsewhere. Let us be off."

Pender climbs onto Northwing and prepares to ride out with the others.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

Not too far out of Drellin's Ferry, you find large wolf tracks passing over the dawn way. They appear to have been made in the storm from a few nights ago, and the wagons and horses passing this way don't seem to have completely destroyed the trail. It looks like they crossed from south to north in this particular spot. There are no signs of battle, and the trail is at least a few days cold.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 20, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender pulls up at the site of the tracks. "Well, what do we have here?"

He dismounts to get a better look. After thinking it over for a moment or two, he turns to his friends and remarks, "This must have been a substantial group, given that their tracks were not obscured even by the passage of the entire population of Drellin's Ferry. What are this many wolves doing together at once? No good, I would venture. I see they travel north... Perhaps their destination is the same as our own. Shall we follow them into the Witchwood?"


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 20, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril and Mandla made their way closer to the trail leading into the Witchwood. It seemed old. A few days perhaps. She let her mind wonder for a moment, but quickly decided that speculation would not help the matter one bit at all.

"The trail is old. These wolves, dire wolves most likely, must've passed by here some time ago. Well after the wagons made their way passed here. So it looks like Drelin's Ferry at least made it through here safely. We can wonder to what purposes these wolves or wolf were travelling through here into the Witchwood, but since it neither affects those in our care from Drelin's Ferry, or the direction we're heading, I see little readon to actually follow this trail into the forest. There could be dangers we'd rather not face, and without certain evidence, I'd rather not risk our number just for the sake of it. I'd say we continue towards Rhest by the path we're on."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tyrla barely gives a glance at the tracks- with no particular training in reading such signs, she knew that the others could tell what had passed.  "Even if they were the tracks of worgs carrying hobgoblins, like we saw at the keep, it seems that we should not go after them now- with the trail gone cold, and no idea of their destination.  Let us pursue the objective we planned, unless a clearer target presents itself."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

A few miles further down the trail, you come upon a dead mans body in the middle of the trail. He looks to be a half-orc. His right arm appears to have been cut off, about 10 feet away from the corpse. 

[sblock=Siobhan]There are signs of bite and claw marks, and of the cut of a bladed weapon. He appears to have been injured quite a few times before going down.[/sblock]

His equipment has been stripped, there's not much left of his belongings. He doesn't appear otherwise recognizable. He doesn't seem to be anyone you've seen in Drellin's Ferry in the time you spent there.

[sblock=Avril, Warren, Larian, Tyrla]You all spot the presence of two worg-riders camped down in ditches to the north and south of your current position on the road. Their mounts seem to have done a better job of hiding, but it's no use with the riders standing there with shortbows at the ready.

[sblock=Warren]Even further, there's another Worg Rider further off to the Northeast, and a Hellhound to the far north.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Initiatives* Surprise Round 
Siobhan 21 (*)
Tyrla 16
Pender 15 (*)
Worg Riders 15
Avril 13
Larian 11
Worgs 10 (*)
Hellhound 7 (*)
Warren 7

*Does not act during the surprise round.






The darker green squares represent low-ground, and difficult terrain (Undergrowth) taking 2 squares of movement to pass through.

Pender & Siobhan have failed to see the aggressors.
Avril, Larian, and Tyrla are aware of the closest two Worg Riders.
Warren is aware of everything on the map.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 20, 2008)

"Ambush!" Tyrla shrieked, her voice a hissing rasp.  Even as she spoke, arcane fire came to life in the palm of her hand and she launched a bolt at the nearest foe.

OOC: Starting in K 14; fire an eldritch blast at the southern hobgoblin; +9 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage inside 30 feet


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 20, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 35/39, AC 22, Assassin's Stance*

"Ambush!" Warren says quietly, just loud enough for the rest of the party to hear.  Then he dashes towards the southeast worg rider, spinning his blade around in a short, flaming flourish just before he gets there, and driving his short sword into the rider's chest with the quick charge!

[sblock=ooc]Partial charge from space 14-L to space 17-M, attacking once from high ground with Assassin's Stance and Burning Blade and sneak attack.  To-hit is +15, damage is 1d4+5+3d6+1d6+5.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

Tyrla's blast connects for 13 damage.

On the goblins actions they fire arrows at Larian, Avril, and Warren. All three arrows hit their mark dealing 2 damage to Larian, 3 damage to Avril, and 4 damage to Warren.

In addition, each forces a fortitude save, but all three that were hit make their saving throws.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, AC 18, HP 27/29, Fort +3/Ref +6/Will +5*

Larian ignores the arrow in his thigh and quickly speaks an arcane word, Celeritas!  His companions feel their movements speed up and their reflexes sharpen.

[sblock=ooc] Starting (and staying) in K13, cast Haste, affecting Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril and himself (sorry, Tyrla, but with your eldritch blast it just doesn't make as much sense).  +1 to hit, +1 AC, +1 reflex save, +30' base speed, and an extra attack when using the full attack action [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available   [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 21, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Thanks to Larian's spell, Pender reacts nearly instantly to the ambush. He pulls his bow and fires off three shots in rapid succession.

[sblock=OOC]Use Quick Draw feat to draw bow as free action.
Full Attack. With _haste_, +9/+9/+4 Composite Longbow 1d8 + 4 (x3) piercing.
First attack will be against whichever rider has already been hit. If dropped, switch to next, and so on.
AC 23 with _haste_.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 21, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 39/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 23 - hp 57/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Mandla's scent and Avril's eyes located the body of the half-orc quite quickly, and shortly afterwards the sight of the goblin archers hiding in the forest. Unable to act before the shortbows unleashed their arrows, Avril grunts as one slams into her armor before bouncing off, leaving a heavy bruise behind. "By the spirits!" she exclaims, before Warren and her other allies add warnings of their own to the ambush.

"Mandla! Attack!" she commands, sending her new animal companion towards the nearest goblin archer to the north. The powerful husky quickly covered the ground, growling aggresively as it approached. Deciding to see what the dog was capable of, Avril infused it with the spirits of nature, empowering it with raging vengeance of the storm.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril and Mandla will start at K12 and L12 respectively. Avril will command Mandla to attack the goblin at I8. Since you only get a standard action on a surprise round, Mandla moves to I9. Handle Animal +13 vs. DC 10. Avril casts Enrage Animal on Mandla. Mandla gains +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Will Saves, -2 AC. Avril remains where she is, concentrating on her spell.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Mandla, Concentration + 6 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Siobhan 21
Tyrla 16
Pender 15
Worg Riders 15
Avril 13
Larian 11
Worgs 10
Hellhound 7
Warren 7

Tyrla's blast connects for 13 damage.

On the goblins actions they fire arrows at Larian, Avril, and Warren. All three arrows hit their mark dealing 2 damage to Larian, 3 damage to Avril, and 4 damage to Warren.

In addition, each forces a fortitude save, but all three that were hit make their saving throws.

Avril casts her spell and sends her dog in.

Larian casts Haste hitting Pender, his mount, Warren, Tyrla, Avril, Siobhan, and himself. (Mandla is out of range).

Warren charges the rider and delivers a rather gory blow for 36 damage. The rider drops.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: To avoid the penalty for firing into cover, Pender will concentrate his fire on the rider at R6.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, AC 18, HP 27/29, Fort +3/Ref +6/Will +5*

Lacking a clear target for his more offensive spells, Larian chooses to aid his companions a little more.  He quietly intones a spell and then reaches up to touch Pender's leg where it rests against the warhorse's side.  The fighter feels his armor and weapons grow lighter as his muscles are endowed with arcane might.  There, that should help you vanquish these inconsequential swine.

[sblock=ooc] Caste bull's strength on Pender[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available   [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2008)

"For glory!"
Drawing her warhammer, Siobhan moves next to Avril's new husky and brings down her hammer on the worg. 
[sblock=OoC]Move to J-9 and attack the worg (not the rider)[/sblock][sblock=Changed statistics]*AC* 22, Touch 13, Flat-footed 20
*Ref* +4
*Speed* 40ft
*Melee* Warhammer +11/+11 (1d8+5/x3), or
*Ranged* Composite Longbow +7/+7 (1d8+5 plus 2d6 holy/x3, 110ft)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 21, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 35/39, AC 24, Assassin's Stance, Haste*

With the rider down, Warren follows up with a rapid series of sword-thrusts at the worg, first spinning about once to twist the light around him and cloak himself in invisibility for a moment.  Then he backflips a few times to put himself just a bit closer to the rest of the group as he fades back into view.

[sblock=action]Initiating Cloak of Deception to turn invisible, then initiating Flashing Sun for an extra-long full-attack from the high ground.

Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+5+3d6 damage sneak attacking
Second short sword attack +13 melee for 1d4+5+3d6 damage sneak attacking
Third short sword attack +13 melee for 1d4+5+3d6 damage

Larian's Haste provides the third extra attack, and the worg should be flat-footed from the invisibility.  Lastly, Warren takes a 5-foot step back to space M-16.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 21, 2008)

With both of the targets that she could see thoroughly engaged, Tyrla took a moment to scan the area for further threats.  Even as she peered carefully through the brush, arcane fire swirled around her hand, ready to strike.

OOC: If she can see any of the other enemies by her turn, Tyrla will fire an eldritch spear- otherwise total defense this round...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 1
Siobhan 21
Tyrla 16
Pender 15
Worg Riders & Worgs 15
Avril 13
Larian 11
Hellhound 7
Warren 7

Siobhan attacks the nearby worg, dealing 10 damage.

Tyrla fires a blast at visible rider at R6, but surprisingly misses.

Pender fires his longbow at the farther off rider, but misses twice. The arrow that lands deals 11 damage.

The rider in melee with Siobhan forces his mount to withdraw, attempting to get some range.

The rider at R6 fires on Larian twice, hitting both times. The damage dealt is 2 and 1. Larian passes one saving throw, but fails the other. The venom deals 11 points of hit point damage to the Wizard. The worg does not move.

The Worg in melee with Warren makes a bite attack, but misses.

Larian's fireball deals 41 damage on his previous action. Both the rider and worg fail their saves and are dropped. He retrieves his potion.

Avril's heal helps Larian for 8. Mandla moves as noted.

Warren makes his surprise attack against the worg, confirming two critical strikes in addition to all of the modifiers. It dies. A lot.

The Hellhound breaks cover and moves a bit closer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 22, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 35/39, AC 24, Child of Shadow, Haste*

Turning around from the blood-fountaining corpse of the worg and its rider, Warren quickly notices that a worg is running away, and he shouts "Shoot the runner!  Don't let them report back!"  As he's shouting, Warren sprints over to one of the other worgs, within reach, ready to attack in a moment.  And as he moves, the halfling twists shadows about him in a concealing cloak, hiding some of his features.


(ooc: double-move with Haste to space S-7, but with the terrain I don't think Warren can charge and attack it this round instead.  Stance change to Child of Shadow for 20% miss chance.  Also, Warren would've informed the group previously that he carries some alchemical antitoxin for emergencies, should Larian want to get it from him.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=OoC]How does being _held_ affected a rider? If Siobhan casts _hold person_ on the escaping worg rider, does the rider stay on mounted or fall down?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Larain groans in pain as the arrow's poison burns into his system.  He grimaces as he sees a worg and its rider making an escape, knowing that he has to stop them before he worries about his pain.  Larian hurls a small pinch of sulphur and bat guano, igniting it into a rolling ball of fire with the word Incendio!  The fireball flies unerringly toward the fleeing creatures and explodes right on top of them.  

He then quickly reaches into his pack and removes a small metal vial.

[sblock=ooc] Okay, Larian won't cast Bull's Strength on Pender.  Instead he'll cast fireball (8d6 damage, reflex save DC 17 for half) centered on D1, then use his move action to retrieve a potion of CMW.  He'll also take a 5' step to J14.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available   [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 22, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 39/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 23 - hp 57/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Goblin arrows fly around, some of them unfortunately hitting Larian standing behind her. She briefly glanced back to see how hurt he is, and sees her friend struggling. She scans the battlefield quickly once more before commanding Mandla to intercept the arriving hellhound. With her faithful new companion raging into battle, she turns her attention to Larian. "Let me heal those a little for you," she says in terse and anxious voice, before letting Nature's healing power flow into Larian.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* This is Avril's action from the previous round. Once the last post is updated, I'll post again ASAP.

Avril commands Mandla to attack the hellhound. Mandla double moves to N3. Handle Animal +13 vs. DC 10. Avril stops concentrating on her spell, readies her shield and casts Cure Light Wounds on Larian, healing 1d8+5 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Mandla, 6 rounds)
Haste (Avril, 6 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> [sblock=OoC]How does being _held_ affected a rider? If Siobhan casts _hold person_ on the escaping worg rider, does the rider stay on mounted or fall down?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I think that if the rider is held, he can't act, but the worg can carry him wherever he goes (albeit that he will fail any ride checks that come up).[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

Larian's fireball deals 41 damage on his previous action. Both the rider and worg fail their saves and are dropped. He retrieves his potion.

Avril's heal helps Larian for 8. Mandla moves as noted.

I'll update momentarily.



Updated, but not the map.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2008)

"Fight, you coward! Your back is an easier target!"
Siobhan drops her hammer and makes a mental note to pick it up as soon as the fighting is over. Wading through the undergrowth, she moves after escaping rider. In one smooth motion she draws the holy bow and fires an arrow at the goblin.
[sblock=OoC]Move to H-6, drawing the bow at the same time, and then shoot at the worg rider in D-1

Slightly better possibility of managing to shoot the rider instead of _holding_ it and waiting for the need to a ride check[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 22, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 39/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 23 - hp 57/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Mandla moves as commanded, closing in with the hellhound to the north. No sooner had the dog reached the fiery hound and started the viscious and savage battle of species, did Avril use her hasted speed to move towards her companion's side. Larian, for now, seemed healed and well, and together she was sure she and Mandla could take care of the hellhound. She reached a position to the side of the hellhound, and raised the spear she'd retrieved just seconds earlier. She stabbed out with a powerful thrust, her spear fighting in conjunction with Mandla's raging maw.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to attack the hellhound at N2. Handle Animal +13 vs. DC 10. Mandla Bite Attack: +10. Damage: 1d6+7. Avril draws her short spear as part of her move, and moves to M2. She attacks the hellhound with her spear at N2. Avril spear attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+2.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Enrage Animal (Mandla, 5 rounds)
Haste (Avril, 5 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Fight, you coward! Your back is an easier target!"
> Siobhan drops her hammer and makes a mental note to pick it up as soon as the fighting is over. Wading through the undergrowth, she moves after escaping rider. In one smooth motion she draws the holy bow and fires an arrow at the goblin.
> [sblock=OoC]Move to H-6, drawing the bow at the same time, and then shoot at the worg rider in D-1
> 
> Slightly better possibility of managing to shoot the rider instead of _holding_ it and waiting for the need to a ride check[/sblock]




Actually Larian nuked the rider and worg in D1 during the previous round. I didn't update the map for it yet. For the current round only the hellhound and the rider on the far east end of the map are still standing.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tyrla knew they couldn't let any of the enemy escape to report- it was bad enough that the army still had scouts this far out, without allowing any extra information to reach the enemy leaders.  She unleashed another arcane bolt at the farthest worg, trying to bring the beast down.

OOC: Eldritch spear at the worg to the east (not the rider); ranged touch +8, 3d6 damage


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 22, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 35/39, AC 24, Child of Shadows, Haste*

As the others take down the fleeing worg and its rider, and engage the hellhound, Warren spins his short sword in a flourish and thrusts at the worg before him.  When the blade connects, a fiery blast explodes from the worg, immolating both the beast and its rider, but leaving Warren unscathed.

If the worg and rider are both knocked out by the blast, Warren will dash over to flank the hellhound with Avril.  Otherwise, he'll just stay put to keep the worg and rider within reach of his blade.

[sblock=action]Initiating Death Mark, striking the Worg.  On a hit, the fiery spread should reach out some 10 or 20 feet, depending on the Worg's size (Medium or Large), burning everyone in the spread except Warren.

Short sword +12 melee for 1d4+5 piercing damage.  Death Mark 6d6+3 fire damage, Reflex save DC 16 for half.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=OoC]Right, my bad. I read that he killed a pair but forgot to check which one it was. That's what I get for not paying attention. Engaging the hell hound, then.[/sblock]
Siobhan moves next to the hell hound and brings down her hammer on it in one smooth motion.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

*Larian, Transmuter 6, AC 18, HP 21/29, Fort +3/Ref +6/Will +5*

Larian breathes a little easier with the worst of his injuries healed.  My thanks, Avril.  Once again you ease my suffering before it has a chance to be a true burden.

He then withdraws a wand from his pack with his free hand and uses it to fire two blue orbs of light at the hellhound.

[sblock=ooc] withdraw and use 3rd level wand of magic missile, aiming at the hellhound or any other target still standing if the hound is down, 2d4+2 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available   [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 23, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender curses to himself as his first two arrows fly wide and the third fails to drop the rider. But he is heartened as his powerful new companions make short work of the remaining enemies. He fires off a few more arrows.

[sblock=OOC]Same attacks as last round. I am not sure whether Pender is aware of the hell hound at this point. If so, he will target the hound. If not, he will target the rider.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 2
Siobhan 21
Tyrla 16
Pender 15
Worg Riders & Worgs 15
Avril 13
Larian 11
Hellhound 7
Warren 7

Siobhan hits the hellhound for 10.

Tyrla fires a blast at the worg, but it is negated by a ride check and mounted combat.

Pender fires three arrows dealing 24 damage in all to the hound. It drops dead from the third hit.

The one remaining rider begins to flee into the forest.

Avril's posted action is somewhat invalid, to be corrected.

Larian fires two bolts of arcane energy from his wand. They deal 9 damage total.

Warren begins chasing after the fleeing worg rider.

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Siobhan 21
Tyrla 16
Pender 15
Worg Riders & Worgs 15
Avril 13
Larian 11
Hellhound 7
Warren 7

Siobhan drops mace, draws bow, and fires one shot at the fleeing rider. It deals 20 damage and drops the rider.

Tyrla fires at the worg again, almost missing due to the soft cover, but it does connect and deal 11 damage.

Pender in turn fires, missing his first shot, but hitting with the second dealing 11 damage and dropping the worg.

Out of combat.

Larian needs to make 3 fort saves in a little less than a minute. Avril 1. Warren 1. I would roll them now, but that's enough time to use an antitoxin or other ability to help negate it.

XP for the encounter is 625.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2008)

As the last of their adversaries goes down, Siobhan breathes a sigh of relief. She then moves to those that were hit by arrows, producing a healing kit from her backpack.
"Show me the wounds, I'll see if I can treat the poison."
[sblock=OoC]Siobhan's Heal skill is +12[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 35/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow*

Warren uses his attack against the fallen worg anyway, making certain that it and the rider are dead through incineration.  Then he goes to Larian and asks "Do you want to use my antitoxin?  I can feel a bit of poison burning its way through my veins, but I think I'm a little tougher than you, and it hasn't hurt much yet.  You took a few arrows though....  Naturally, I'll expect you to buy me another vial of antitoxin some day to replace it."

Once Larian accepts or declines, and Warren either hands over his antitoxin or leaves it in the backpack, the halfling dashes over to the remaining goblinoid and worg corpses to make sure each is truly dead.  Same for the hellhound.  To be certain, he stabs each in the throat.  Warren's compassion extends no further than his immediate allies.

Then, thinking about it a bit more, he severs the worg, goblin, and hellhound heads, piling them up along the side of the road, as a warning to any other goblinoids that may come across it.  it doesn't seem worthwhile to just bury the corpses and hide the signs of the battle; there's not likely enough time to waste a full day on that.  So, the warning pile of severed heads.


_(ooc: Warren got hit once, too, so he's likely got another Fort save coming up.  For quick reference, the antitoxin vial gives +5 on Fortitude saves against poison for 1 hour.  Warren won't use it on himself this time, in any case.  His Fortitude bonus is +4.)_


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

Larian accepts the offered antitoxin.  Thank you, Warren.  I appreciate your generosity, though I will make sure to replace sacrifice when next we have the opportunity.  He opens and drinks the contents of the vial.

He then turns to the rest of the party.  I have an ill feeling in my heart for the refugees.  I find it unlikely that we fortuitously encountered the only such force on this stretch of the Dawn Way, and I shudder to think of the suffering such an attack would wreak upon the poor folk of Drellin's Ferry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> As the last of their adversaries goes down, Siobhan breathes a sigh of relief. She then moves to those that were hit by arrows, producing a healing kit from her backpack.
> "Show me the wounds, I'll see if I can treat the poison."
> [sblock=OoC]Siobhan's Heal skill is +12[/sblock]




Who are you treating? Larian, Warren, or Avril?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2008)

*OoC*
I was under the impression that Siobhan doesn't have to be using the standard action to treat poison at exactly the same time as the save is required so she could treat everyone. 

If not, Pinotage's suggestion seems good to me, with the addition that Siobhan can actually help with another of Larian's saves too since they happen in a different round.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

All of the saves are made one way or another.

Most of the goblins equipment is of low quality and usefullness, but between the three of them there are 30 gold coins and a flask of a viscous black liquid, more than likely the same poison they used with their arrows.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 23, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 17 - hp 39/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The last of their opponents finally fell. Avril halted Mandla from ravaging the fallen body of the hellhound with a strict warning, and the quickly checked the arrow wound from the hobgoblin. She picked up the faint residues of what looked like poison on the wound, although by the time she and Mandla reached the others, she seemed to be suffering little ill effect from these wounds.

"It's worse than I thought," she remarked, well understanding the irony of her own remarks. "Not only is the army coming this way, but this place is filled with advance parties and scouts. I fear we will not be able to stop much of the destruction that they can wrought. Lone farms and innocents will be killed." She sighed, saddened by the thought. "At least we still have allies, though," she remarked, looking at Pender who had shared her experience with the Lady of the Witchwood.

"All the more reason to push ahead as fast as we can to stop more infernal abominations from being unleashed on this land. We've got to try and dent this army and its plans as much as possible." Keeping her shield ready for now, she looked to the road ahead.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Tyrla cast another worried glance around the area, as if expecting something else to be spying on them.  "Remember, if we encounter more poison or deadly kinds of it, that I have a few doses of curing ointment which might prove beneficial."

OOC: Still have the Restorative stuff we got back in one of our first fights- I almost forgot about it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2008)

Warren takes the black vial from one of the goblin corpses and stows it in his pack, considering that it may be useful later.  Then he mounts back up on Serrin and gets ready to head out with the others.

"Well, chances are that wouldn't be much help trying to catch up with the refugees and then trying to guard them the rest of the way outta here, so we should get back to headin' where we're goin'."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

(The flask contains 8 uses of the black poison.)

The next few hours along the trail are fairly unventful. It looks like the group will be forced to camp half way to Terrelton, and there appears to be rain coming. There's a small grove along the road in one area with an abandoned trappers house near the end of this leg of the trip. The group could probably use it for shelter, or they could camp along the road, or even go into the woods to find a suitable spot. Any particular preparations or plans I should note?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: If we can find some actual shelter, that would probably be best- and that sort of spot might also be the kind of place where an enemy patrol might hole up, if we want to do some more damage...  Perhaps once we're closer to the trapper's house, some of our sneaky folk can scout it out before we approach openly- if it is "occupied" we can take appropriate measures, and if not, we can fort up.

FWIW: Tyrla needs only minimal (2 hours) sleep, and no provisions because of her Ring of Sustenance (and since her warlock abilities don't need rest to recharge); she will probably sack out as soon as we settle in, while everyone else is eating/setting up, etc.  Then she'll be able to stand watch the entire night, along with any other volunteers- and anyone within 30 feet of her is effectively under an Endure Elements from her Cold Comfort invocation (it won't help with rain, but it keeps the temperatures bearable).


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 24, 2008)

Larian only needs four hours of reverie, so he can join Tyrla for most of the watch, letting everyone else get a good night's rest.

Also, since they'll be staying on the road, Larian will use his Pearl of Power to recall Mage Armor and cast it around sunset, using the Rod of Extend to have it last through the night.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 24, 2008)

Pender would also prefer to sleep inside, but he is equipped to camp also (tent, bedroll, etc.). In any event, he will make sure that Northwind is taken care of and tied down for the night. Pender will NOT sleep in his armor. However, he will keep his sword nearby, and due to its great sentimental as well as monetary value, he will also keep his armor near.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2008)

Warren will go sneak around the shelter to listen and look for any signs of current inhabitants.  After the group settles down to rest, Warren will stay up for the first watch until Larian and Tyrla take over.

_(ooc: Hide +16, Listen +10, Move Silently +15, Spot +8)_


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2008)

As the group is settling down for the night, Siobhan will use her least healing spells to heal everybody to full (I'm not sure how much, but I think people are still wounded).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Avril is down 3, Warren is down 4, Larian is down 8. Siobhan spends 3 cure minor wounds and 2 cure light wounds to fully recover the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's the general lay of the land a round the cabin. There are three beds of low quality that were inside of the cabin, as well as a wood stove (ne end) and a skinning table (se end). After most of the group beds down and only Larian and Tyrla are awake, the rain starts. It's fairly soft, nothing like the night at Vraath.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC: I suppose we want to tether the horses in the trees as close to the cabin as is practical, under the cover of the trees, since we can't fit them inside the actual shelter.  We can have those sleeping stay in the inner room, and those on watch in the front room by the door, with occasional trips out to check the horses.  Since we won't be able to totally hide the fact that we're there, we may want to pretend we are a far smaller group, possibly displaced refugees.  At this point, though, I think we probably ought to assume that any "visitors' that show up are probably bad guys...

IC: Tyrla stayed near the door, occasionally peering out to where the horses were tethered in the trees.  They had piled what pitiful furniture remained outside, heaped up near the horses to look like the remnants of a fleeing families possessions- even though the enemy scouts would be easily able to tell the cabin was inhabited, such subterfuge might be enough to conceal their true strength.  With any luck, the evening would pass quietly- but these woods were hostile territory now...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

As the party beds down for the night, Pender opens up a bit to his new companions. "You know, I am really excited about finally making it to Rhest. As a kid, I was fascinated by my uncle's tales of old Rhestilor, and it has always been a goal of mine to see the ruins at Rhest. In fact, my friends and I were on our way to Rhest when we were ambushed and I was taken prisoner." Pender stares at the ceiling from his bed for a few minutes, listening to the peaceful _drip, drop_ of the rain on the roof of the cabin. "Although I miss my friends terribly, I am glad to call the lot of you my friends now. And I am glad we travel to Rhest together."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

*Initiative* (Init/Spot/Listen) Surprise Round
Larian 22/21/13
Avril 18/14/30
Tyrla 12/20/10


Spoiler



S4





Spoiler



Moghaz





Spoiler



Regulars


Pender 9/18/8
Siobhan 8/6/25
Warren 6/27/17

Those of you with listen checks at or greater than 10 and considered asleep awaken to an unfamiliar sound outside.

Those of you with a 20 that were asleep, or those with a 10 that were awake can identify this as being a spell being cast not more than a few feet beyond the walls of the small building.

(The spellcasting sound and some movements you can't see from inside count as the surprise round here. We are now at the 1st regular round.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, 39/39 HP, AC 18 unarmored*

As soon as Warren awakens to the sound of something besides snoozing comrades, he instinctively snatches the sword from his sheathe, lying next to him in the bedroll.  He slips out of the bedroll and stands up, as quietly as he can, and avoids standing high enough to be easily seen through any windows.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 25, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The shack seemed as good a solution as any. Avril spent the last remnants of daylight looking after the horses, letting the others take care of hiding their resting place for the night. She glanced at the rubbish strewn around the horses with a frown, wondering if the animals would get hurt by all this during the night. Shifting one or two more items away, she retired for the evening, leaving Tyrla and Larian to look after the guard duties.

The sounds brought her to wakefullness almost instantly. She'd slept extremely lightly during the night, and the spellcasting was unmistakable. Mandla had heard it as well, although the strong dog had not might a sound, only pricking its ears at the sound. Jumping up to her feet, she quietly commanded Mandla to defend her, while she cast a spell of her own to give both her and the dog some additional defense.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril gets to her feet, commands Mandla to defend her (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10), and casts Barkskin on herself, sharing it with Mandla. Mandla defends Avril. I'm assuming they'll both in the chamber with the three 'beds', so place them around J/K 10.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2008)

Waking up to the sounds of spellcasting, Siobhan quickly grabs her hammer and gets up.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 25, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 29/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian starts in surprise.  How did anyone get close enough for him to hear a spell being cast without his elven eyes spotting them?  Too late for the how to matter, the transmuter starts working on the what.  He grabs his new wand and looks out through the doorway in the direction of the sounds.


[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

The sound came from South, and the doorway faces East. Did you want to go out the door, or just look out?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Tyrla cocked her head, as if listening, as her companions made their own preparations.  Just what was out there now?  The sound of spellcasting was worrisome, but the had to act quickly nonetheless.  As the others moved to the door, she shifted her cloak around, getting ready to move- while she wasn't willing to be the first one out the door, Tyrla would not be far behind whoever moved through the opening into danger.

OOC: Any chance for Spellcraft to identify what was cast?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 26, 2008)

Just look out.  Larian is the wizard, not the scout.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 26, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender continues to slumber, snoring slightly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

*Initiative* Round 1
Larian 22
Avril 18
Tyrla 12


Spoiler



S3
Moghaz
Regulars


Pender 9
Siobhan 8
Warren 6

Larian peers out the doorway and into the dark forest, but there's nothing to see here, just yet.

Avril and Mandla awake, quickly casting a defensive spell. Avril recognizes the spell cast the previous round as having been a haste spell.

Tyrla waits by Larian's side looking outside.

Suddenly Pender's horse makes a loud cry and tries to break free from his binding. He succeeds in that much, but that's it for the horses action. Three hellhounds come bounding around the building for the horse. They run past Larian and Tyrla's field of vision. Two of the hounds bites hit the warhorse dealing a total of 16 damage. 

Three hobgoblins come around behind the creatures, one getting up to the door and striking at Larian. His attack, however, misses.

A fourth hobgoblin appears, flying 5 feet above the ground and farther out than the others. His skin has strange protruding horns and almost scale-like texture in places, somewhat of a blue-green color. He unleashes a lesser electric orb at Larian, but Larian manages to nimbly dodge the attack.

Pender gets another listen check from the attacks and his horse, and he makes this one (nat 18). Pender is awake before his round and can still act during his turn.

----I'll stop there and let those that act now to potentially change their action.





Note, I forgot to move KZ to R9.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 26, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender awakens from his dreams with a start. "What in the..." he exclaims as he takes in the activity around him. He quickly leaps to his feet and grasps the familiar haft of his uncle's sword in his calloused fist, ready for anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

Hrm... it looks like Pender, Siobhan, and Warren all stand up from prone and draw their weapons. I guess that's their round 1 actions for now.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 26, 2008)

Larain sees the hellhounds run past the door and makes the logical conclusion that they are the summoned results of the spellcasting he had heard.  A slightly superior (or is it just elvish) smile comes across his face as he unties a knot on his dispelling chord, gestures with his free hand and speaks the arcane word Laxoveneficus

[sblock=ooc] 5' step back beside Tyrla, then use dispelling chord (+2 to caster level checks) and cast area dispell centered on P/Q: 9/10.  That should get all three hellhounds, and the flying hobbo if he's where you described him, rather than at the KZ spot on the map. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours
Haste--6 rounds, Warren, Pender, Siobhan, Mantla, Avril, Larian

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Tyrla rasped out a few warning words to those in the inner room, saying "We've got a whole horde of hobs and hounds for you warriors to take care of!"  Then she spoke a few arcane words and summoned a bolt of power against the enemy spellcaster.

OOC: Eldritch blast against KZ, since he conveniently moved into LoS; +8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage; then 5 foot step south, wedging herself between the wall and whatever object/limited cover is there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

Larian's dispel magic removes H3, haste from goblins R1 & R2, and haste from an unknown target. Everyone else seems unnaffected.

Tyrla's blast is surprisingly lethal (20/19), dealing 24 damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

_(question: are there any windows in the shack, and are they covered with glass or the like?)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2008)

The cabin lacks windows in the bedroom, though the roof is a limited obstacle and you might be able to dislodge it enough to crawl through, if you climb up the walls in one of the corners. There is a window on the south side above the skinning table, in the front room.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 26, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The suddenness of the attack and the organisation of it left Avril aghast? Had these raiders known they were here? Or do they take these extraordinary precautions against mere common folk? Mandla growled and barked by her side, but given the crowded conditions of the small shack, it wasn't easy to see what was going on. "We need to get out of here," she remarked earnestly, "It's too crowded. I can obscure this entire area in sleet and snow, which might give us a chance, but will likely not save the horses."

She didn't like the idea personally, and she partially chided herself for thinking it as she pulled her rod out. She then used it to fuel the power of one of her spells, touching Warren with her magic. With anxious haste she and Mandla scanned the bedroom. "There's only one entrance. We'll have to make a stand until we can clear it."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril draws her metamagic rod of lesser extend, and uses it to cast Bear's Endurance on Warren. She commands Mandla to defend her where she is.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2008)

"We'll probably have pretty much won if we can get outside anyway," Siobhan mutters to herself. The aasimar walks to the doorway and, with a prayer to Kord, releases a burst of divine energy that washes over the group and the hobgoblins in the doorway. 
[sblock=OoC]Move to L-7 and cast Prayer. From that position, it should cover the whole group and the R3 and R2. Allies gain +1 to Attack, Weapon damage, Saves, Skill checks, while enemies gain -1 to the same. 6 rounds. 

Since she was sleeping, Siobhan is currently not wearing her armor, and has not had the chance to pick up her shield.[/sblock]
[sblock=Changed stats]*AC* 12, Touch 12, Flat-footed 11
*Fort* +9 *Ref* +5 *Will* +10
*Speed* 30ft
*Melee* Warhammer (2-handed) +11 (1d8+8/x3)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells](CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
3rd - Prayer, Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7)
2nd - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Hold Person (DC 15), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Spiritual Weapon
1st - Bless, Divine Favor
0th - Guidance, Light
Domains Metal, Strength
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 27, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51 Bear's Endurance), AC 18, Child of Shadow*

Warren slides past Avril and moves for the window, climbing out to go around and menace two of the goblins with his short sword.  As he goes, he wraps shadows around himself with a spin of his blade, forming a concealing cloak for the moment.

[sblock=ooc]Double-move and initiating Child of Shadow stance for 20% concealment miss chance.  Moving over to the table/counter, climbing up, and going out the window, then moving around to space O-10, giving the goblins a wide berth until he reaches that spot, so as to avoid any opportunistic attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 27, 2008)

*Initiative* Round 2
Larian 22
Avril 18
Tyrla 12
Hounds
Kulkor Zhul
Regulars    <- Ending Here.
Pender 9
Siobhan 8
Warren 6

Larian's dispel magic removes H3, haste from goblins R1 & R2, and haste from an unknown target. Everyone else seems unnaffected.

Avril casts another protective spell on Warren.

Tyrla's blast is surprisingly lethal (20/19), dealing 24 damage to the spellcaster.

The horse kicks and bites at one of the hounds, dealing 11 damage.

The remaining two hellhounds keep on the horse, dealing 9 and 6 damage. The horse drops, bleeding.

The spellcaster casts mirror image and then flies into a more covered position.

The regulars enter the building, provoking attacks of opportunity from Tyrla and Larian, but I don't think they currently threaten their area (correct me if that's wrong). The one that gets to the door uses his standard action to shut the door, and he does what little he can to try to hold it closed temporarily.

R3 attacks twice against Larian. One strike hits, dealing 7 damage. R2 attacks once, a critical threat that does not confirm, dealing 4 damage.

Warren and Siobhan's actions would probably change (Siobhan can't move to that position and Warren can't get to the window in the other room due to the door being shut).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Now they were _really_ in trouble, Tyrla realized.  She tried to summon another blast of energy against one of the hobgoblin soldiers, using the heavy table to act as some cover...

OOC: Invoking another eldritch blast, attempting to do so defensively (Concentration +11 vs. DC 16, I think); if R 1 is still holding the door, he is the target- otherwise whichever one is closest.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 27, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 18/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian tried to block out the screams of the horse, the pain of his wounds and horrible sense of confinement created by having too many bodies in too small a space.  Barely able to keep control of himself he tried one of his lesser spells, hoping it would help the others get into the room.

[sblock=ooc] Cast color spray defensively (concentration + 10 vs DC 16), getting R1 and R2 in the blast zone.  Will save vs. DC 16 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours


Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2008)

*OoC:* How strong do the door and walls look? Siobhan has a pretty decent chance to just splinter a simple wooden door if she uses Feat of Strength (1d8+10 damage, alternatively +6 Strength check).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

It seems reasonable that you could essentially destroy the door, probably by knocking it off it's hinges with an attack.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

Are the interior walls of stone or wood? I was actually thinking of having Pender just go to town on the wall with his sword--because it is adamantine, it ignores hardness of less than 20.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

Wood.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"What in the name of Heironeous is this!?" cries Pender with fear and frustration as the door slams shut and Northwind screams then falls silent...

Seeing the log jam at the door, Pender decides to force his way _through_ the barrier between himself and the enemy. He hacks at the wooden wall of the room with unrestrained fury.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack on the wooden interior wall segment directly to the east.
I believe that with current buffs that will be +13/+3 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 9 (19-20/x2) slashing. Will Power Attack for an additional 5 damage on each attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 28, 2008)

_(Warren's no good at breaking down walls, especially not without something like Mountain Hammer readied.  And he acts last in Initiative, so his action will depend on Siobhan's and Pender's.  If Pender breaks down part of the wall, Warren will just slip past him and around to the same position he was going to move to, initiating Child of Shadow stance along the way.  Otherwise, Warren has no other viable actions, so he will do absolutely nothing except seethe quite visibly in anger.  Though he will at least 5-foot-step to get out of Siobhan's way.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Full attack on the wooden interior wall segment directly to the east.
> I believe that with current buffs that will be +13/+3 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 9 (19-20/x2) slashing. Will Power Attack for an additional 5 damage on each attack.[/sblock]



Well, you're weilding the weapon 2 handed, so if you power attack for 5 the damage goes up by 10.

Regardless, Pender's strike deals 28 points of damage and 27 points of damage. The wall segment has 60 hit points per 10 foot section, so his attack is not sufficient to destroy the wall, but it is critically damaged. The sight of a sword coming through the wall is probably fairly frightening to everyone in the next room.

Siobhan's strike (with strength) against the door deals 18 damage and manages to disable it.

Now  Warren's action.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

Then Warren does nothing but stay out of Siobhan's and Pender's way.  He couldn't damage a wall or a door no matter how hard he tried, and he knows it.

_(edit: well, technically, he could just barely damage a wooden object with his dagger or his club, but it wouldn't be enough to matter right now.  Even with Flashing Sun + dagger + Discipline Focus, he'd do 1d3+4+3 damage twice, which might be enough but it would take two rounds, since he doesn't have his dagger drawn and doesn't have it on his person while he sleeps, so he'd have to go retrieve it first, then he'd also be short one maneuver when he went into battle.  Pender or Siobhan can finish breaking through the wall with just one more attack in the next round)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

Warren delays as he detailed above.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Larian 22
Avril 18 <- still has an action
Tyrla 12
Hounds
Kulkor Zhul
Regulars 
Pender 9 <- stopping here
Siobhan 8
Warren 6

Larian's color spray knocks his targets unconcious for 7 rounds.

Tyrla's blast deals 16 damage to R3.

Avril's action I'll hold on since it hasn't been posted.

One of the remaining hounds bites into and finishes off the horse. Another heads into the building, moving past Larian and releases it's breath weapon on Larian and Tyrla. Tyrla fails her reflex save, Larian passes. Damage is 6 fire to Larian, 3 to Tyrla.

The sorcerer draws and drink a potion fully. It causes him to heal much, but not all, of Tyrla's damage to him.

The remaining standing regular strikes at Larian twice, hitting for 10 damage on his second attack.

Tyrla, out the window you see two hobgoblins, concealed by an invisibility spell, with your warlock eyesight.

Pender's next swing seems off (nat 1) and gets caught up in a negligable portion of the wall. His second strike deals well more than enough to destroy the segment (the cabin is now in very poor shape and may collapse at any moment). 





Note that H2 is on top of the unconcious R2.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18, Child of Shadows*

[sblock=question]Question: "One of the remaining hounds bites into and finishes off the horse. Another heads into the building, moving past Larian and releases it's breath weapon on Larian and Tyrla. Tyrla fails her reflex save, Larian passes. Damage is 6 fire to Larian, 3 to Tyrla."

Did you mean 6 to Tyrla, who failed her save, and 3 to Larian, who passed his save?  Or didja just roll separate damage dice for each?  Just wondering if that was a typo.[/sblock]

Once Pender finally busts down part of the wall, Warren folds light around himself to become invisible for a moment, slips around Pender, ducks past Larian and Tyrla, and stops on the table next to Tyrla, stabbing down at the goblinoid soldier before him.  As Warren strikes, he twists shadows around him to create a phantasmal second blade.  Then the halfling reappars after his strike, but shadows continue to swirl about him for a few moments longer.

[sblock=ooc]Initiating Cloak of Deception for invisibility until end of turn, then moving to space M-10.  Tumble check just in case enemies can see invisible was a 23.

Then initiating Shadow Blade Technique from atop the table, giving Warren higher ground I think, so I factored the +1 to-hit into the attack rolls.  Attack roll totals were 24 and 20, so I'll choose the 20 as his real short sword, and the 24 as the shadow blade.  If a 20 does not hit the enemy soldier (R-3), then Warren's attack fails.  If the 20 hits, he deals 8 piercing damage + 4 sneak attack damage + 1 cold damage from the Shadow Blade Technique.

InvisibleCastle link is here

Sidenote, InvisibleCastle's new format for displaying rolls looks really wierd to me. :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

You're correct, there's a typo there. Larian should be hit for 3, Tyrla for 6.

Warren's attack drops R3.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 29, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Trapped inside the small building and with Larian and Tyrla taking the brunt of the assault, Avril turns to ask Pender to break down the door, but the large man is already doing just that. She turns to Mandla, checking that the dog is behaving itself, and then decides that the moment Pender gets that door sorted, the attackers are going to get some additional targets outside this shack. With the wall out of the way, there should be a clear view of what was outside, and space to summon some aid. She started the process of calling on the spirits of the Forest to send her allies.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* This is Avril's action from the previous round, before Pender breaks the wall down. Avril commands Mandla to continue to defend her (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Avril starts casting Summon Nature's Ally III.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2008)

Siobhan moves into the room and smites the hell-spawned dog with her hammer. 
"Is everyone alright?" she asks as she gets ready for another swing.
[sblock=OoC]I believe the doorway gives cover (preventing AoO) to Siobhan until she reaches square L-7. Or did the wall already collapse enough that she can lay the smackdown on it from where she is?
She will then spend her daily smite to attack H2 at +11 (1d8+13/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 29, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The blows from Pender's greatsword shook the entire shack, and Avril nervously glanced at the ceiling. She maintained her concentration on the moment, though, focusing on the last words of her spell. By fortune Pender brought the wall down in time, and Avril summoned a great wolf to the outside of the chamber. The massive wolf immediatly struck at the small hound near the doorway, its great maw tearing chunks out of the smaller animal's flesh and attempting to pull it to the ground.

Avril meanwhile surveyed the room, and quickly did her healing duties, strengthening a ailing Larian who had taken a number of hits and scorches. She was almost surprised how hurt he was. Mandla meanwhile leapt at the hound to the north, joining Siobhan in bringing the creature down. With all their numbers finally starting to muster, there was some hope that they would survive the night. She would not have believed that the Witchwood and the Rhesttrail could be such dangerous places. The army's advance scouts had to be everywhere, and that was worrisome.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* This is Avril's action from the current round, after Pender breaks the wall down. Avril summons a dire wolf to O/P 9/10. The dire wolf attacks H1. Dire Wolf Bite Attack: +13. Dire Wolf Damage: 1d8+13. Dire Wolf Trip: +13. Avril commands Mandla to attack any hostile creature in the room (pending how others move about in the room, but most likely H2. If Mandla can't attack, defend Avril instead) (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Mandla Bite Attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+4. Trip: +3. Avril moves to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Larian. Larian heals 2d8+6 hp damage.

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 6 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tyrla blew a deep sigh of relief as the warriors made their rather agressive entrance- it had come not a moment too soon.  Still stinging from the hellhound's fire, she called forth another arcane blast.  "There is another one outside- a spellcaster, probably the leader!," she cried.

OOC: Defensive invocation for another eldritch blast at the most obvious threat left on her turn.  Concentration +11 vs. DC 16; +9 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 5/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian, now seriously injured, does his best to step away from those that are threatening him.  Knowing that there is danger in casting spells when in the reach of enemies, he instead activates the wand in his hand, firing two globes of glowing blue light at the remaining hobgoblin.

[sblock=ooc] 5' step away from H2 and R3 if at all possible, activate wand for 2d4+2 damage to R3 if he's still standing, any other enemy he can see otherwise. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours


Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 4
Larian 22
Avril 18 
Tyrla 12
Hounds
Kulkor Zhul
Regulars  <- Ending Here
Pender 9
Siobhan 8 <- Starting Here
Warren 6

*From the Previous Round*
Siobhan moves in and attempts to smite the hellhound. The strike lands, and deals 19 damage.

Warren briefly turns invisible, rolling and dodging past the enemies in the room to land on the skinning table. He then appears and strikes a respectable hit against the hobgoblin there. It drops.

*This Round*
Larian's wand releases two bolts that strike the hellhound, dropping it.

Avril's summoned Dire Wolf does 14 points of damage to H1. Mandla follows close to Avril. Avril's healing spell cures 12 points of damage to Larian.

Tyrla's blast strikes H1 through the partial cover from the corner, dealing 12 points of damage and dropping it.

The sorcerer flies over and then into the woods for concealment and then casts a spell causing multiple images of himself appear overlapping his current location.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 4, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18, Child of Shadow stance*

Once Pender and Siobhan have gotten on the move again, Warren will jump down from the skinning table and head out the door, moving around the perimeter of the shack and looking for signs of any remaining enemies.  He's not sure if there's more left outside, but he may spot the enemy mage's Mirror Images when he looks around, potentially.

[sblock=ooc]Warren just takes a double-move action this round, and keeps his Child of Shadow stance active so that he gets some concealment as he goes.  He moves around to space N-9, then to space N-6, then to space J-6, and finally to space I-8 if he doesn't yet see KZ's Mirror Images.  If he does spot KZ's images at any point, he'll use any remaining movement for the round to get closer to KZ.

Remember that Warren's speed is 30 feet with the Boots of Speed, so he moves a total of 60 feet, aka 12 squares, in this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 17/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian pauses to thank Avril for once again keeping him standing, then follows Warren out the door.  If he sees the images through the trees he fires two more blue missiles, one at each of two images, using his wand.

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours


Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--used  [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 4, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The last of the enemies fell from within the chamber, and Avril and Mandla immediatly dashed outside, trying to spot any further enemies or following the dire wolf as it hurried off towards any remaining enemies. "Get out of the building before it collapses," she calls quietly to her allies as she passes them on the way out of the building.

Once outside, she watches to see where any foes are located, calling on Mandla to stay by her side and defend her. As she scans the area, she talks to her allies, telling them what she sees as they come out the building and towards her location.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* The dire wolf continues to attack any remaining enemies outside the building (presumably following the spellcaster?). Speed: 50 ft. Dire Wolf Bite Attack: +13. Dire Wolf Damage: 1d8+13. Dire Wolf Trip: +13. Avril and Mandla move out the building (O7 and P7 respectively), and Mandla defends Avril for now (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Avril tries an active Spot and Listen to locate any enemies. Spot +12. Listen +12. She'll point them out to her allies if she sees them.

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 5 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 4, 2008)

"That way!  He went that way!"  Tyrla shouted, and waved in the direction that she had last seen the caster move (OOC: to the left of the exit, or up on the map).  With any luck one of the others could catch the mage before he escaped.  Once the crush of bodies in the door cleared out a bit, she headed out the door and around the cabin in the other direction, looking for any further foes.

OOC: Tyrla will head out the door and around the cabin to the right (from the door headed out, down and to the left on the map), looking for any available targets to blast.  If we keep getting runners like this, we're going to need more AoE spells or scrolls...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 5, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender rushes out the door, looking for more attackers. If he sees one, he will pursue or attack as appropriate. If the coast looks clear, he moves to his horse and checks it for signs of life.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2008)

Tyrla did you note that two posts back or so I mentioned something somewhat important that only your character saw?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 5
Larian 22
Avril 18 
Tyrla 12
Kulkor Zhul
Regulars <- End
Pender 9 <- Start
Siobhan 8 
Warren 6

Pender is the first one out of the building. He moves around to his horse. The animal has been killed completely by the hellhounds.

Warren quickly circles around the building and spots the sorcerer in the distance. He edges into the forest but doesn't close the gap enough.

Larian also goes around the building intending to use his wand against the target. He does so, and two bolts fly towards the sorcerer but are each absorbed by a mirror image. There are still 4 images remaining.

Avril finds the direwolf's response unusual, it starts heading north-west of it's current position and attacks an empty square. Most seem to think it's gone mad or at least disobeying. Mandla recognizes that something is up and communicates this to Avril after they are outside the building. Danger near the wolf.

Tyrla exits the building and heads for the enemy, she sees what the worg is after. Two hobgoblins are still alive, and under the protection of an invisibility spell (she also spotted them two rounds ago outside). She immediately follows up with a blast for 11 points of damage to one. (Most likely followed up by yelling at Larian to look out.)

The two invisible opponents quickly get into position on opposite flanks of Larian, each striking. One hits for 9 damage, the other crits for 14. Larian drops to the ground from the injuries and the two hobgoblins are now clearly visible.

The sorcerer moves off-map, but does turn around at the end of his movement to release an arc of controlled lightning at Warren. Warren makes his save. Normal damage would have been 22.

Siobhan still has an action during this round.





I failed to move Avril and Mandla. I'll fix it on the map when I get Dalamar's action.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 5, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP -6/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian shouts with surprise as two hobgoblins appear on either side of him, with their swords already buried in his flesh.  He then collapses to the ground, bleeding profusely.


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 5, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Larian!" Avril cries as her long time companions goes down. She immediatly turned to Siobhan. "You must help him. I cannot heal him anymore. My creatures will fight." And with a swift command she let's Mandla charge the closest enemy, the powerful husky launching itself at the nearest creature, hoping to tear it apart and to the ground. The dire wolf joined in, its massive foaming mouth ripping at the hobgoblin, relentless in its assault.

Avril waited with an uncanny patience, her heart and mind racing, and waiting for the opportunity to get to Larian and try and help him. Once she spotted it, she raced to his side, drawing her wand as she moved. There she activated it, stabilising the wounded wizard. "Hang in, there, Larian! I'll get you out of here."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril commands Mandla to charge the hobgoblin at M6 (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Mandla Bite Attack (with Charge): +10. Damage: 1d6+4. Trip: +3. The dire wolf also attacks the hobgoblin at M6 or, if that's brought down, the one at K6. Dire Wolf Bite Attack: +13. Dire Wolf Damage: 1d8+13. Dire Wolf Trip: +13. Avril waits to see if she can get to Larian without drawing an AoO, in other words if the hobgoblin at M6 goes down. Either way, she'll use her action after the dire wolf and Mandla have gone to draw her wand of lesser vigor, move to L5, and cast lesser vigor on Larian from the wand. If the hobgoblin at M6 drops, she'll take its place.

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 4 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (1 charge)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Tyrla did you note that two posts back or so I mentioned something somewhat important that only your character saw?




OOC: Definitely missed it- and looking back now I still don't see it.

IC: Tyrla mumbled a string of arcane curses as the hobgoblins made their presence painfully felt- but between Avril's animal minions and Pender, she hoped the hobs would be dealt with.  Meanwhile that mage was still out there somehere- they couldn't afford to let him get away.

OOC: Continue to move north and west (around the dire wolf)- if she has a LoS to the sorceror at any point, stop moving and invoke an eldritch spear (250 foot range).  If she makes a full move and still can't see him, pop any remaining hobgoblins instead. (+8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage/+9; 3d6 +1 inside 30 feet)


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4019925&postcount=838


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4019925&postcount=838





OOC: Got it- things were chaotic enough at that point that Tyrla might have been to busy to pay more than a moment's attention or change her targeting.  Hopefully we'll take care of things soon enough.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

(ooc: how far is the enemy mage from Warren at this point?  Does the forest terrain slow Warren down too much to reach the mage in one move action?  Warren's action depends on that answer and on what Pender and Siobhan do, since they act before him.)

Warren tries to decide for a moment if he should go after the enemy mage or move in to help Larian....


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 6, 2008)

Pender realizes with shocked horror that his friend Northwind is beyond help. A great swelling of grief rises up in him, and he is almost overcome by it.

However, he is quickly brought back to the continuing danger of the current situation by Larian's cries and the appearance of two more hobgoblins, one being attacked by Avril's summoned beast.

Pender turns toward the new danger, steps clear of the corner of the house to get a better angle, and unleashes his furious flashing sword.

[sblock=OOC]5' step north.
Full Attack R5.
Pender will start with Sunder attempts, only moving to an attack on the hobgoblin itself if its weapon is broken on the initial Sunder attempt. Pender has Improved Sunder (no AoO) and an adamantine sword (ignores hardness less than 20).
I believe that with current buffs, attacks will be +13/+3, _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_, 2d6 + 10 (19-20/x2) slashing.
I believe current AC is 14.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> (ooc: how far is the enemy mage from Warren at this point?  Does the forest terrain slow Warren down too much to reach the mage in one move action?  Warren's action depends on that answer and on what Pender and Siobhan do, since they act before him.)
> 
> Warren tries to decide for a moment if he should go after the enemy mage or move in to help Larian....




60 ft. distance from you exactly, but the darker squares count as double for movement so he's currently out of range to be intercepted in one round.

The hobgoblins are using longswords.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The hobgoblins are using longswords.



OOC: So that is a one-handed blade, right? 5 hp? Pender will definitely start with Sunder attempts. I will edit my previous post accordingly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 6
Larian 22 *
Avril 18 *
Tyrla 12 <- end
Kulkor Zhul
Regulars
Pender 9 <- start
Siobhan 8 
Warren 6 *

Pender steps into the space with Mandla and attacks the hobgoblin's weapon. He manages to draw it to the side and cut through it in one movement, splitting the weapon in two. Pender then attacks the weilder himself, dealing 16 damage and dropping the hobgoblin.

On the previous round, Siobhan will have moved up. On this round, Siobhan moves to Larian and uses a cure moderate wounds, healing the wizard for 20.

I'll take Warren's action once he decides.

I'll take Larian's action since he's concious after the heal.

Avril commands Mandla who lands a hit against the remaining hobgoblin regular for 7 damage. Trip fails. The dire wolf also moves onto the same target and bites, but fails to injure the hobgoblin.

Tyrla moves up and invokes a long ranged eldritch blast towards the sorcerer. It frays a mirror image, and not the real target.







I've held Avril, Larian, and Warren's actions for now in case they need to be changed. Then I'll evaluate the enemies.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren determines that he's too slow to catch the enemy mage right now, so he turns back towards Larian and the hobgoblins, moving in to attack the one left standing after Pender's attacks.  Warren spins the short sword in a short flourish just before striking, igniting a flame across the edge for just a moment.  *"I guess that other one will just have to get away, unless someone else can shoot him down...!"* the halfling growls out.

[sblock=ooc]Warren will move back to space J-6 and initiate Burning Blade, then attack the hobgoblin that still stands.

Short sword attack +11 to hit for 1d4+5 damage, and 1d6+5 fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Warren's strike fails to hit.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 14/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian breathes sharply as the pain remains, although significantly faded.  He stays on the ground, knowing that he can't get up without leaving himself open to another attack by the hobgoblin.  Instead, he does his best to avoid any incoming strike of its sword.

[sblock=ooc] Larian is just going to stay down and let the others deal with the hobbo.  Is it possible to go full defense while prone?  If so, Larian will do so. [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 6, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 26 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Seeing Siobhan reach Larian in time and revive him, and her other allies swarm the remaining intruders, Avril start focusing her attention on the sorcerer. She casts one of her more effective and useful spells, bringing into being a ball of fire in her palm. She immediatly hurl this at the sorcerer, hoping to burn him and stop him from escaping.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril casts Produce Flame instead of using her wand now that Larian is safe. She hurls a ball of fire after moving 30 ft. closer to K2 (?). Ranged Touch Produce Flame: +6. Range: 120 ft. Damage: 1d6+5.

Dire Wolf, HD 6, hp 57, Spd 50 ft., AC 14, BAB +4, Grapple +17, Bite Attack +13 melee (1d8+13), Space 10 ft., SA Trip (+13), SQ Lowlight Vision, Scent, SV Fort +10, Refl +7, Will +6, Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10, Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2, Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite) 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Summon Nature's Ally III (Dire Wolf, 4 rounds)
Produce Flame (6 minutes, 1 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Avril's flame strikes the real sorcerer for 6 points of damage.

Larian takes total defense.

The sorcerer flies up and quickly moves away from his now trapped comrades. He ends his action 240 ft. away from Warren North by Northwest.

The remaining hobgoblin measures his chances and immediately drops his sword after avoiding Warren's attack. He then raises his arms into the sky. He speaks in goblin, "You win. I give up. That coward leaves us to die."

Unless someone elects to throw another round of fire at the retreating sorcerer (he is in range for Tyrla, and she could get a lucky hit again) I'm going to assume were out of combat.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2008)

Siobhan regrets that an enemy managed to flee from them, but is glad that everyone is still among the living. 
"It seems that the hut was more trouble than it was of use," she notes grimly. "We should probably move, there's a possibility that more are coming."
As she moves inside the crumbling hut to gather her things, she pats Pender on the shoulder. "I'm sorry."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Unless someone elects to throw another round of fire at the retreating sorcerer (he is in range for Tyrla, and she could get a lucky hit again) I'm going to assume were out of combat.




OOC: Tyrla will absolutely move and invoke another eldritch spear at the fleeing sorceror; +8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18, Assassin's Stance*

*"Larian, if you can zap the runner, do it NOW!  He'll cause more trouble."* Warren says hurriedly, annoyed that he missed and that he's still too slow to catch up with that hobgoblin spellcaster.  He adds *"Someone keep this gobbo from messing with Larian."*

Then Warren dashes off to go around the shack and check inside, hand-vaulting over Avril's dire wolf, rolling past Mandla and Larian, then slipping past Siobhan and Pender to reach the shack's door and go inside.

[sblock=ooc]Warren goes past the group and around to the inside of the shack, but just inside the doorway, not any further.  He enters Assassin's Stance with a swift action at the end of his movement.

Next round, he'll step in and use Flashing Sun with Assassin's Stance to kill the first unconscious hobgoblin.  He's going to make sure that any ones the others left alive inside won't survive, since he only knows that the one he attacked went down from injury, not spells.  On the round after that, he'd step further in and coup de grace the second unconscious hobgoblin, if any.  Only a 5-foot step on each of those rounds.

If he finds any other hobgoblins or hellhounds alive inside, he'll move in and attack each of them normally.  Including any that may have stabilized.  He figures one prisoner is more than enough.  He won't slay the hobgoblin who surrendered, since that's a bit too dishonorable, but he has no compunction against finishing off the hobgoblins that fought 'till they fell.

Flashing Sun + Assassin's Stance + Discipline Focus (Desert Wind) against prone hobgoblin:
Short sword +13 for 1d4+5+3+3d6 damage and
short sword +13 for 1d4+5+3+3d6 damage

Coup de grace against other prone hobgoblin:
2d4+10+3d6 damage and Fortitude save against death

Any other attacks against prone gobs or hellhounds:
Short sword +15 for 1d4+5+3d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 7, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender growls in rage at this creature before him, begging for mercy when just second before he had struck down Larian. He raises his sword in both hands to cut the piece of walking refuse in half.

...then gets control of his emotions and thinks better of it. He lowers his sword and takes a few deep breaths to calm himself and regain his bearings. "Thank you, Siobhan," he says at her show of kindness.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Thrilled to be able to, and driven by the brush with death, Larian tries to retrieve and use one of his scrolls before the spellcaster gets beyond his reach.

[sblock=ooc] retrieve and use scroll of fireball, 5d6 damage, DC 14 reflex save for half. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

Tyrla's last shot for 9 nearly misses altogether, but does manage to connect with the sorcerer. 

Larian's fireball's save is made, but it deals 10 points of damage still to the area.

The sorcerer drops, a few hundred feet into the woods, possibly unconcious.

Warren performs a series of executions, but by the time he gets to the hellhounds their bodies have disappeared into the ether that summoned them. The unconcious hobgoblins die inside the destroyed building.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18*

Warren emerges a half-minute later, dragging his backpack and other people's stuff out of the shack, not trusting it to stay standing indefinitely after the battle inside and Pender's assault on the wall.  His short sword looks like it was very bloody a moment ago, barely wiped off on some hobgoblin's clothes.  The halfling goes back inside for a moment again, then emerges with any loot he can find off the hobgoblins' corpses.

*"Best leave that shoddy little shack alone and sleep outside until we're ready to move on......oh, and here's our stuff."* Warren says.  *"Somebody tie up that other hobgoblin if you haven't killed him, and gag him so we can take a nap without any interruptions."* he adds just before yawning, then sets up his bedroll outside under a tree.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

The hobgoblin regulars each had fairly mundane equipment, not even a potion to really salvage.

The sorcerer, once someone tracks down the body, has the following...

Ring of protection +1
Cloak of resistance +1
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 7, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Her small flame is accompanied by a giant blast that could only come from Larian. "Good thing we brought you back around," she said with a grin, before walking towards the large dire wolf, Mandla in tow. "Keep an eye out, Mandla," she said to the dog as she walked, her own eyes already scanning the wilderness, but nothing new seemed to be coming. Touching the large dire wolf by the neck, she gave the big animal a nod of her head. "You have done well. Go now, and rest with the Spirits." The wolf gave a low growl before disappearing into the nothingness.

"Mandla and I will go and bring the body back," she said before guiding her dog away to retrieve the fallen body of the spellcaster. Mandla had little trouble dragging the body back, which the dog dumped near the others. "I'm quite tired of all these constant attacks," Avril grumbled, unusually irritated. "I have half a mind to put these bodies on spikes as a warning," she continued, eyeing some of the dead wood lying near the trees. The wrath of Nature lay in her eyes as she watched. Resigning herself, she eventually sighed. "Yes, let's rest," she finally concluded as she tried to let her anger go.

She went into the shack to retrieve her things, before spreading them out near a tree. It reminded her of the way she used to sleep - in the forest, comforted and guarded by the spirits. This was not quite so peaceful. "Tyrla, Larian, will you be able to continue your watch?" she asked.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)
Produce Flame (6 minutes, 1 Used)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

XP for that encounter is 825.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Experience and treasure updated.  By the way, not that I'm greedy, but did we get experience for the previous battle (with the worg riders)?  If so I think I missed it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

There was 625 xp for the worgs/riders battle.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> She went into the shack to retrieve her things, before spreading them out near a tree. It reminded her of the way she used to sleep - in the forest, comforted and guarded by the spirits. This was not quite so peaceful. "Tyrla, Larian, will you be able to continue your watch?" she asked.




Tyrla stood careful watch as the other went about the myriad tasks of cleaning up from the battle, her spell-enhanced vision keeping a wary eye out for any further lurking foes.  "I'm ready to keep guard for the night" she replied to Avril's query.  "Though I'd appreciate a bit of healing from that hellhound's flame.  Once everyone is rested we can see if our new friend has any helpful information, but you all ought to get what rest you can before daybreak.  I can't bet that this is the only scouting party in these woods."

OOC: Tyrla is down 6 HP- if we can't spare healing it will keep.  Also, any chance for our arcane or natural scholar-types to identify the source of the hobgoblin sorceror's rather exotic appearance (IC post 815)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

Tyrla and Larian are both able to identify that the sorcerer has been 'gifted' with his magic and his 'refined' appearance through ritualistic magic and the infusion of a dragon's blood with his own. He is no half-dragon, but his appearance is the result of some draconic (in this case blue) blood. It might even be possible to duplicate these results by using a dragon's blood and crafting an elixir of sorts.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 8, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender ties the hobgoblin to a nearby tree with his silken rope.

He then sets about the task of dragging Northwind into the woods and creating some kind of makeshift grave for him. He does not have the strength to dig a pit, and he thinks it unwise to burn the body in the woods. So instead, he gathers leaves, moss, and other woodland mould to cover his friend's body. He finds a large rock to place at Northwind's head, and on it he carves the words

*Here Lies Northwind
He Was a Good Steed​*​
When he is finished with the task, he lays down near the others and tries to rest.


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 18 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 28 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril spread her things down, dumping her belonging in a neat pile next to her bedroll. She told Mandla to stay there, and the dog settled down easily. Taking only a single item with her, she walked up to Tyrla, looking her friend over. "Those bruises should feel fine in the morning," she commented, "otherwise I'll ask the spirits to heal you in the morning." She smiled at the tiefling, before walking towards where Pender had buried his horse.

She'd deliberately given the man some time to grieve for his horse, as it should be. Now was the time for her to say her own farewells for an animal of ths spirit world. "Do you mind?" she asked before bending down near the grave. She placed a small branch of mistletoe on the grave, and the stood up. "I'm sorry. The Mother will take care of him. And all the spirits will gallop with him on the plains." She smiled encouragingly, and then walked back towards the camp.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Tyrla, that 6 hp should heal overnight with rest. Otherwise, Avril has her Wand of Lesser Vigor which she can use in the morning. Siobhan presumably has a few spells that she can burn to heal people, although I'm not sure if the spells we cast this evening will count against our allottment in the morning. Either way, come morning, Tyrla (and everybody else) will get Avril's attention if needed.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, Mandla, 60 minutes)
Bear's Endurance (Warren, 12 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

The hobgob fidgets nervously as he's tied up. He speaks more goblin, but I don't believe anyone in the party can actually understand it. There seems to be a tone of urgency in his voice.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 8, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 14/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian joins Tyrla in keeping watch, gingerly sitting down to avoid reopening any of his wounds.  He takes out a potion and drinks it, rather than sap their spellcasters further this night.  I hope we'll be more successful with our watch without the building to inhibitour vision.  I feel like an inexperienced novice for being taken so unawares.

[sblock=ooc] He'll drink a potion of cure light wounds [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
*Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours

Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

8 hp from it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 9, 2008)

Pender bows his head quietly at Avril's ministrations. He is not a very religious man, but he has tremendous respect for the power of rituals, and he finds the words and actions genuinely comforting.

Later, as the group tries to rest, Pender becomes more and more nervous at the monster's incessant fidgetting. "He seems to be worried about something," the warrior remarks to his companions. "Maybe he's trying to warn us of something. I can't understand his gibberish. Do any of you have any means of interrogating the creature?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Tyrla merely nods agreement to Larian's musings- most of her attention is clearly focused outwards.  while she might never admit a mistake to others, she could admit them to herself, and she felt that she had let the others down a bit by not watching as carefully as she could have.

For the most part, she had tuned out the hobgoblin's antics as well, but Pender's comment brought the matter back to her mind.  She moved over to where she could see the raider and speak clearly with him without bothering those who were trying to sleep.  Then she began speaking to it, asking "Can you understand me?" in each of the languages that she knew.

OOC: In order, she'll try Common, Draconic, Orc, Elven, and Infernal.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

Sadly he does not. He seems to want to pantomime something but he's currently tied to a tree.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender unties the prisoner, watching him carefully the whole time. He then stands behind and to the side of him, with his sword in his hands, just in case the beast tries anything funny.

[sblock=OOC]Ready an attack to be triggered if the hobgoblin tries to run or attack. If the hob attacks, use lethal damage; if the hob runs, use nonlethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

Well the first thing he does is grab some sticks and rocks. He lays a bundle of sticks in a straight line, then puts two rocks on top of each other on each of the 'corners' of the pile. He then shapes his hands like a shadow puppet of a bird, and mimes the bird flying around in a circle over the sticks and rocks.

Next, he uses two fingers each from both of his hands, and walks them around together from about a foot away from the rocks and sticks, towards them. When the walking fingers get into position outside the range of the rocks, he changes one hand into a flat palm and has it swooping around the rocks again. It dives towards the four 'walking' fingers and then he shapes the hand into a mouth. The mouth opens and close and the hobgoblin makes a loud "RRRRRRAAAAAWWWRRRRRRR".

He then picks up one of the sticks from the pile and holds it up in front of him. He feigns pulling a bowstring and aiming it towards the sky a few times. He puts the stick down, and forms the shadow-puppet bird again. The bird starts near the rocks, then flies away from the contraption. He feigns a few choking sounds "Blahrrr, BlahrrrrRR!!!" and the bird crashes into the dirt. He unforms the bird in that spot.

He re-forms the four walking pairs of fingers, and has them go towards the spot the bird crashed. He then stands upright and speaks gibberish in a loud pronounced commanding way. "Yargle yargle! Yargle yargle yargle!"

He then beats his chest with one hand and makes a goblin salute. Then mimes running in place. He puts his open palm over his eyes (as if looking out into the distance) and looks around a few times. He then stops, looking over the cabin the group was sleeping in only moments ago. He gasps! "Unbogo Sanoe!" Followed by throwing his arm forward to point yelling "Grahgru Grah!"

He then mimics himself at the time of his capture, dropping a stick on the ground and raising his hands in the air. He then holds out his fingers with a single index finger extended. "Umrag Gora Gora Ozryan." He brings his hand to the bird shape, and has it fly around in a circle. He then breaks the shape and points up to the dark sky. "Grahr Hura Hura Ozyran." Then making the monty python "big pointy teeth" pose. He then points to the west, having his arm make a half-circle covering everything west and north-west of his current spot.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 18*

Warren, lying sideways on his bedroll by a tree and watching the hobgoblin antics, comments sarcastically *"Wow, you're pretty good at pantomiming, gobbo.  I think a halfling child might actually have been impressed, if he hadn't already learned better handsigns."*

Getting up, he starts packing up his bedroll, and says more loudly *"I think it's about time we leave.  If this pathetic gobbo's not quite as terrible at pantomiming as I think he is, then the dragon might've started hunting us down for revenge already, and might have some other goons with him to make sure he doesn't screw it up all by his lonesome, seeing as he's a cowardly one."*

After a short breath, he adds *"I'm just paranoid enough to think that, given our luck, that's what this poor sod's trying to tell us.  That the dragon's goin' to eat 'im if it gets here only to find him tied up after failing to kill us in our sleep.  And it's prob'ly comin' from the west.  I'm gonna strap my bedroll and backpack to Serrin, then strap on my armor and get my bow, and head out east to scout for any foes in waiting.  Follow me when you're ready, but try to stay far enough away that I can finish scouting quietly.  Bring Serrin along and once I'm sure the way east is clear, I'll saddle up so we can make a faster getaway."*

The halfling finishes tying up his bedroll and stuffing it into his backpack, then looks for assistance in donning his armor quickly so he can get started on scouting out an eastward escape route.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2008)

"I am not strong enough to be able to speak in tongues, but a simple prayer allows me to understand all spoken and written languages," Siobhan notes. "I shall make sure to ask for it when we have the time for me to do my morning prayers. I could also prepare to speak with the dead, perhaps that should be used on the sorcerer?"

[sblock=OoC]When there's enough time, change the prepared spells for the day to the following (with one less 2nd-level spell due to casting during the rest period):

Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
3rd (3) - Prayer (2), Cure Serious Wounds (CL 7)
2nd (4) - Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 7), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Spiritual Weapon
1st (4) - Comprehend Languages (2), Cure Light Wounds (CL 7), Divine Favor
0th (5) - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
Domains Metal, Strength
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I am not strong enough to be able to speak in tongues, but a simple prayer allows me to understand all spoken and written languages," Siobhan notes. "I shall make sure to ask for it when we have the time for me to do my morning prayers. I could also prepare to speak with the dead, perhaps that should be used on the sorcerer?"





Tyrla watched the hobgoblin intently as he goes through his crude performance art.  For a few moments afterward, she seemed lost in thought, trying to make sense of the message- it didn't look like anything good, but at least they had kept the creature alive long enough to get some warning...  "I think the prayer of understanding would be valuable, but I'm not sure about speaking with the dead- many spirits can resist such compulsion, and that sorceror was definitely hostile."  She sighed deeply.  "I knew that letting that dragon escape would be a big problem- I just didn't think it would happen quite so soon.  I guess we better get ready for another hard fight- the only benefit I can see is that if the dragon is pursuing us so hard, he isn't going after the townsfolk on the road."  Almost reluctantly, she looked upwards through the trees into the dark sky above, as if expecting the dragon to be _right there_.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

Larian listens to his companions discuss the hobgoblin's gestures, agreeing with everything he hears.  I would imagine we've already deciphered as much as he's likely to tell us, although I wonder why he's so forthcoming with the information.  However listening to him can't really hurt, so let's try it.  Sadly, my own skills do not allow me to understand or speak the goblin tongue.  I never thought I would be overly interested in such a conversation.

When everyone else is awake, Larian will sit in a quiet area and study his spellbook, lamenting the fact that he will be two spells short for the rest of the day.  As soon as he is done, he will cast Mage Armor on himself using the Rod of Extend.

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd-See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste (Trans)

Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll require clarification, are you resting after the last fight to recover spells/hp, or moving out immediately as Warren was describing?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll require clarification, are you resting after the last fight to recover spells/hp, or moving out immediately as Warren was describing?




OOC: I'll vote for waiting until morning, despite the potential risk.  We could stand the rest, and I'd rather wait to see what the hob actually has to say.  We're not going to be much better off defensively if we get hit while we're on the road.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2008)

*OoC:* At least personally, I think we should finish our current rest so that us spellcasters can recover spells spent before the current fight. IIRC, an interruption adds an additional hour required of rest (so total of 9 hours), though perhaps changing positions at least somewhat before finishing our rest might be good.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39 (51/51), AC 23*

Warren doesn't care what his more foolhardy companions think.  He's leaving as his instincts tell him to, and it's not his fault if everyone else dies in their sleep or gets ambushed in the morning because they wouldn't listen.

_(ooc: Warren doesn't think the hobgoblin was acting so worried or frantic just because something might come after him the next day.  Warren thinks it's a more immediately impending threat, so he's bookin' it.  He's bringing Serrin with him though, since he doesn't think he'll get his stuff back otherwise.  Serrin's the light warhorse.)_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"Damnit, Warren! Just how much good do you think you're going to be out there without us, huh? So you think we shouldn't stay here? Well, neither do I, but I'm smart enough to know that I don't stand a chance without the rest of group, and I'm not about to just walk off in a huff. I'm staying here and standing or falling as part of our group. If you think you're better than that, then you've grown far too big for your tiny halfling breeches!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

(I was going to give more time for some debate on this splitting up, but it seems there's not much actual _debate_ on that. Because of the circumstances, I'll have to alter my plans a bit to keep everyone engaged).


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Warren*
As you head out along the trail at night, you reach a point where a roadsign hangs near an old abandoned farmhouse. The fields look like they've been overgrown with wild brush and weeds for years now. It must have been abandoned a long time ago.

The sign reads rather simply in common.

*Herald's Homestead*
<--- (West) Drellin's Ferry 22 Miles
<--- (West) Skull Gorge 48 Miles
---> (East) Terrelton 10 Miles
---> (East) Nimon Gap 31 Miles
---> (East) Brindol 100 Miles

What sort of light source are you using to get by along the road at night? The moonlight and starlight give shadowy illumination along the middle of the road, but complete darkness everywhere else.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Everyone Else*
The hobgoblin seems to want to follow Warren at first, and he seems convinced he'll be allowed to. However, when Pender puts him back into his bindings he begins to wail and moan again saying many of the same phrases as before.

After some time passes since Warren's early morning departure, there's a a sharp but strange sound that Mandla hears in the distance. Larian, Avril, and Siobhan hear the noise, but it's simply too sharp to be identifiable. 

[sblock=Avril]Mandla gives off a distinct vibe of awareness and anger. Something has stepped into Mandla's territory, and Mandla knows it.[/sblock]

The shadows of the moon and stars give shadowy illumination to most squares on the road or in nearby clearings, but total darkness elsewhere.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 22/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian finds and holds his scroll of Mass Resist Energy, just in case it's the dragon.  Tyrla, are you looking for invisible foes again, just in case? he asks, a bit nervous after his last experience.

[sblock=spells] * Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours from sunset

Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

Warren rides Serrin away to the east at a decent pace, but tries to be reasonably sneaky at first, only speeding up after he figures there couldn't be any worg riders ahead in ambush.  So after a few hours he has Serrin pick up the pace.

Warren heads east towards Terrelton, as the sign indicates.  Though before he gets to Terrelton, he'll be slowing down and dismounting, tying Serrin's reigns to a tree while he sneakily scouts the edge of Terrelton first for signs of goblinoids, monsters, or other hostiles.

He uses no light for as long as he can, but when it's dark he'll be keeping Serrin at a slow canter so he can avoid trees or other significant obstacles by the moonlight or starlight.  When necessary, Warren stops and searches the ground for a decently-long twig or stick, takes out the roll of twine from his backpack, unrolls roughly a foot worth of twine, cuts it with his dagger, and wraps it around one end of the stick.  Then he initiates the Burning Blade maneuver to lightly strike one end of the stick with his palm (an unarmed strike), igniting the twine.  If he can find some tinder on the ground in the dark, he stuffs that between the twine and the stick.  He doesn't need light for very long.

Worse comes to worse, he can use his sunrod for light, though it's far brighter and longer-lasting than he'd prefer for this.  In any case, if he uses Burning Blade at any point, he'll meditate and practice his forms for a few moments to ready the maneuver again, before his light source has faded.

As he travels, Warren hopes his less sensible comrades don't get themselves killed by the folly of waiting for an enemy force of unknown size but likely significant danger.....  He really thought Avril and Larian were smarter than that.

[sblock=occ]No offense meant, of course, that's just Warren's in-character feeling.   He's got strong instincts and intuition, with his 16 Wisdom, and as a halfling, a rogue, _and_ a follower of Olidammara, he has a significant interest in his self-preservation.

So when the captured enemy basically tells him that the angry, vengeful dragon and _possibly_ another squad of hobgoblins is on the way, Warren's instincts tell him to _leave_ post-haste.  If his companions know what's good for them, he reasons, they'll follow his wise decision.  Well, paranoid decision, more like.    Orlane taught him as a swordsage that the wise warrior picks his own battles and the battlefield, and Warren's own impulses say to avoid fighting an unknown force that includes a dragon, without the advantage of surprise or at least initiative as the attackers.  Dying in his sleep would suck, in his mind, and dying when he's just too tired from _no sleep_ would be just as bad.

So, he'll just hope the others catch up and don't die first.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Larian watches sadly as his diminutive travelling companion rides away into the night.  _I understand his fear,_ he thinks to himself, _but it's hard to understand how he can think that he'll be better off travelling alone at night in hostile territory.  The simple fact is that none of us will get through this without the others._  He shrugs, and chalks it up to the jealousy with which the younger races guard every moment, lacking the wisdom of the elves.  _Not very sporting of him to take our only horse, however._

[sblock=ooc] I understand the character choice, even if I dislike it.  Just don't expect Larian to trust Warren as much in the future (if they survive the night that is.)   [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Larian finds and holds his scroll of Mass Resist Energy, just in case it's the dragon.  Tyrla, are you looking for invisible foes again, just in case? he asks, a bit nervous after his last experience.




Tyrla tried to sound calm, though she was just as ill-at-ease as the others seemed to be.  Her magically enhanced eyesight swept the darkness around them, but she knew that range and foliage could thwart her vision.  "I watch as best I can- hopefully morning will come soon."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Warren*
As you continue your trek through the darkness, you eventually stop in an area to gather something to light again. While your on foot, you hear the sound of a frog or a toad, but much louder. It's coming from just a bit north of your current position.

When you turn to look, and it's difficult in the current lighting, you hearsome movement in the grass beyond. It's not particularly large, but something is moving around in the tangles of a grassy field at this late hour. You just can't seem to make out what exactly is doing it.

The light from the moon casts shadow illumination over the entire field, but the concealment of the grass is sufficient to hide whatever it is from an accurate view in the darkness. It is, however, failing to move particularly silently and seems to be wandering around aimlessly.



*Everyone Else*
After a bit more time another high pitched croak sounds over the road, this time a bit closer. Everyone hears it this time, and it seems louder than a normal animal cry in the night.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

_(ooc: actually, you guys should still have one horse, the heavy horse or heavy warhorse that the group bought at the same time as Serrin, the light warhorse that Warren named)_

Warren decides that he may as well use the sunrod now, and see if the thing in the grass is dangerous or just something he can chase away, before he moves on.  He walks quietly back to Serrin and slips the sunrod out of his backpack, draws his short sword in the other hand, and strikes the sunrod against a tree trunk (or the ground if necessary) to make it light up.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tyrla focused her attention in the direction of the sound.  "That is nothing I've heard before, I think.  What of you others, more woods-wise than I?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]When you ignite the sunrod, you bring enough light into the area to see that the creature down below looks something like this.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The creature is clearly startled by the sudden light, and immediately draws two strange bladed weapons and looks at you with a great deal of ferocity.

(No surprise round really, since you both failed to spot each other and the sunrod gives away both of your positions at the same time.)

The creature cries out in common, "For Grahk!" and charges.

*Initiatives*
Opponent 21
Warren 19

The creature begins at an 80 ft. distance with some concealment from the tall grass. During it's turn, it closes the distance to 20 ft. and moves out of the cover and onto the road.[/sblock]

*Everyone Else*
The croak is definitely unfamiliar. It seems quite out of place as well.

Tyrla is the first to see the approach of one of the sound-makers. With her ability to see invisibility, she catches an outline approaching from the northern woods. During her surprise round she fires an eldritch blast at the outline's location (assumed action). Her hit deals 12 points of damage, and the invisibility fades. The sudden action and a shout is enough to awaken anyone that was asleep.

The creature on the ground where Tyrla's blast flew looks something like this...

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

*Initiatives*
Pender 25 <- Starting Here
Enemy 23 <- Ending Here
Tyrla 22
Siobhan 14
Larian 8
Avril 3

Pender (assumed action) grabs for his blade and stands up, ready to face whatever might come.

The enemy approaches, charging. All are invisible as they approach and then lose it on attack.

One engages Pender directly, but fails to hit. 

One scores a critical hit against Tyrla, dealing 14 points of damage.

One goes after the prone Avril and scores a hit for 13 points of damage.

One goes for Siobhan, scoring a hit for 8 points of damage.

A final figure (only visible to Tyrla) moves silently, also invisible.

(I've attached the image as an excel file. I can switch it to an image if someone can't view it.)





GL is the target only Tyrla can see.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

OOC: Are the creatures equipped like the one in the picture- that is, are they carrying those bottle-like objects?

OOC 2: Ouch! I liked it better when the wizard was up front soaking up damage- but I guess it's Tyrla's turn


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, they even have the little dangly green balls along their waistes.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tyrla gave a howl of pain as the creature's blow connected, but her will was strong, and she knew there was work to be done.  The sneaky beast, whatever it was, would have to be dealt with- she knew her companions could be caught unaware otherwise.  Scampering out of immediate danger, she gave a piercing call in a harsh, almost painful sounding tongue- a hideous arcane "Caw!"

OOC: 5 foot step south, out of immediate melee range, Invoke Baleful Utterance at the sneaky figure (5-foot area effect)


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 14, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 22/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian realizes that he is once again exposed to the enemy with no good place to seek retreat and does his best to contribute to the battle anyway.  He keeps one eye on their green-scaled attackers as he channels arcane energies and reaches out to touch Pender, sending magical strength coursing through the human's body.

[sblock=ooc] defensively cast bull's strength on Pender, concentration +10 vs DC 17 
By the way, do any of us know anything about these things?  (Knowledge Arcana +13)[/sblock]
[sblock=spells] * Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours from sunset
Bull's Strength (Pender)--6 minutes

Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

[sblock=Creamsteak]Warren narrows his eyes at the approaching critter, wondering what it's doing out here anyway.  _'Hopefully Terrelton won't be infested with the buggers,'_ he thinks.

He dashes towards the croaking critter across the remaining distance, dropping the sunrod halfway there.  Warren twists the sunrod's light around him to no longer reveal his position, continuing his dash invisibly.  Then he makes several short strokes to form an emblem in the air before him as he reaches the bugger.  At that point he thrusts for the final point in the emblem, marking the beast for a fiery death.

OOC, he's taking a move action forward, free action dropping the sunrod, swift action initiating Cloak of Deception, and standard action initiating Death Mark.
Short sword +13 melee, invisible, for 1d4+5+3+1d6 piercing damage with sneak attack, and 6d6+3 fire damage, Reflex save DC 16 halves the fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 14, 2008)

"By the gods! Don't let them surround you!" Pender nods a gesture of gratitude to Larian as he feels the spells power wash over him, increasing his strength to an almost superhuman level. He decides to take the direct approach, and begins hacking at the beast in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack. With buff +14/+4 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 12 (19-20/x2) slashing.
If first attack drops beast in J9, then five foot step to K8 and use second attack against beast in L7.

By the way, Pender was in agreement with Warren that leaving was a better idea, but he did not want to be split up, and thought that talking it out to reach a group decision was the way to go. (By the way, did _anyone_ laugh at the 'tiny halfling breeches' bit?)

With Warren gone, Pender would have put his armor back on and slept in his armor, so he should be armored at this point (AC 22).[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2008)

Siobhan tries to keep her shield between herself and the green monstrosity while she intones the battlefield prayer she didn't get the chance to use in the last battle.

[sblock=OoC]Casting Prayer defensively (Concentration +11 vs. DC 18)

Unless she flunks it, allies gain +1 to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves and skill checks; allies suffer -1 to the same. [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 14, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 29/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The sounds had agitated Mandla, and while Avril could not place them, the forest was not a place where unnatural sounds went unheard. Still, with Mandla this irritated, there was always need for vigilance, and so she tried to rest with one eye open.

The attack came somewhat unexpected, with Tyrla's call stirring her and Mandla into action. She could not counter the blow of the invisible attacker as it caught her in her bed, and the wound cut her flesh. Mandla growled and Avril didn't need to really command the new dog from aggressively tearing into the new arrival, but only after Avril attempting to reflexively cast a spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril casts Bull's Strength defensively (Concentration +11 vs DC 17) on herself and shares it with Mandla. She then draws her shortspear while commanding Mandla to attack the creature (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Mandla moves to N8 and bites the creature at N9. Mandla Bite Attack: +10 (+8 without Bull's Strength). Damage: 1d6+7 (1d6+4 without Bull's Strength). Trip: +5 (+3 without Bull's Strength).

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Bull's Strength (Avril, Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame
Bull's Strength

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]*Warren*
Your strike lands, and your target is slain by the flaming strike. His corpse falls to the ground. You can see four... globes... of acid along his belt, two strange foreign blades, and a map case.

The map shows a depiction of a portion of the Elsir Vale, primarily the Dawn Way as it extends East of Drellin's Ferry up until Terrelton. The map depicts a number of red Xs along the path, labled 5, 4, 3, 2, and 1. It looks like 3 is roughly where the hunting cabin was that you rested in earlier, and 2 appears to be the farmstead you just passed. The X at 2 was circled, and a red dashed line was drawn from a position in the north in a small portion of the Witchwood to the X at 2.[/sblock]

*Initiatives*
Pender 25
Enemy 23 <- Ending Here
Tyrla 22 <- Starting Here
Siobhan 14
Larian 8
Avril 3

Tyrla's shocking word of dark power fails to seriously impede the hidden figure.

Siobhan's Prayer is successfully executed.

Larian's attempt to cast bull's strength on Pender fails and the spell is lost (4 rolled before mods). He does, however, quickly determine some of the traits of his foes.

[sblock=Larian]These are greenspawn sneaks. They are evil creatures created through the amalgamation of dragonsblood and dark rituals. These creatures are extremely vicious, breathe water, and favor assassination. Sometimes they ride a creature called a greenspawn leaper into battle. They revere dragons, especially green dragons, and will attempt to find a patron wherever they can. They are not a naturally occuring species.[/sblock]

Avril's spell meets with more success and she successfully casts Bull's Strength. Mandla's attack deals 11 damage, leaving the target barely able to continue fighting.

(Regarding Pender's action, I'm not sure if you can take a 5 ft. step during a full attack action. Am I wrong on that? For now I'll allow you to, but I'm thinking it's not normally allowed.)

Pender fells his first foe easily. He steps into another and finishes it off just as quickly.

The spawn near Avril and Mandla switches the edge of the blade he's using to the more lethal edge and makes one final attack against he druid. Avril manages to brush the attack away with ease, and watches as the creature falls to the ground from it's wounds.

The invisible monster moves to J9 now that his ally has dropped and unleashes a deadly attack against Larian, ending his invisibility. The single deadly attack deals 20 points of damage.

The other monster unleashes an equally death-intending full attack against Larian, but lucky for the wizard both attacks are deflected by his mage armor.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 14, 2008)

*Larian, AC 21, HP 2/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian moves closer to Pender, trying to prevent himself from being surrounded, and puts all of his energy into dodging any attacks that come his way.

[sblock=ooc] Total defense, 5' step to K9

Why do I keep winding up in the middle of the fighting?  I'm not a fighter.    [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] * Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours from sunset


Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

(You look good fer stabbin obviously.)


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2008)

Siobhan takes a good hold on her warhammer and swings it towards the closer monstrosity, hoping to take it down before it can do any more harm.

[sblock=OoC]Attack against L-11, +11 (1d8+6, x3, bludgeoning and magic).

Also, SRD on full attacks: 







> Full Attack
> If you get more than one attack per round because your base attack bonus is high enough, because you fight with two weapons or a double weapon or for some special reason you must use a full-round action to get your additional attacks. You do not need to specify the targets of your attacks ahead of time. You can see how the earlier attacks turn out before assigning the later ones.
> The only movement you can take during a full attack is a 5-foot step. *You may take the step before, after, or between your attacks.*
> If you get multiple attacks because your base attack bonus is high enough, you must make the attacks in order from highest bonus to lowest. If you are using two weapons, you can strike with either weapon first. If you are using a double weapon, you can strike with either part of the weapon first.



[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 14, 2008)

_'So much for being clever_,' Tyrla thought a bit ruefully.  It was time to fall back on her more reliable attacks- she pointed one hand at the newly-revealed foe and called forth a bolt of arcane power....

OOC: Invoke an eldritch blast at GA; +9 ranged touch inside 30 feet, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 14, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 29/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The creature falls to Mandla's attack and its own bravado, and Avril leapts to her feet, spinning around to get a better view of her allies. Larian looks badly wounded and the paleness on his face is a clear sign of heavy wounds and battle-weariness. "There, Mandla!" she commands, sending the powerful dog towards where it attacks one of the creatures near Larian. Hopefully Pender or Siobhan would be able to take care of the latter.

With her shortspear to hand, she takes a step forward to the creature to the south, and stabs with her spear in a two-handed thrust at the armored foe. With the power of her magic, the blow is more powerful than she would normally be able to achieve, and she hopes it is enough to kill the foe she is facing.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril stands up from prone, takes a 5 ft. step to M10 and attacks the creature at L11 with her shortspear. Avril Shortspear Attack: +9. Damage: 1d6+6. She commands Mandla to attack whichever foe is still standing (L11 or  J9) (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Mandla moves to either M11 or J8. Mandla Bite Attack: +10. Damage: 1d6+7. Trip: +5.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Bull's Strength (Avril, Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame
Bull's Strength

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

[sblock=CreamsteaK]Warren loots the corpse, carefully removing the greenish orbs and then throwing one at a wall of the farmstead, to see what happens.  He loads the rest onto Serrin's saddlebags and retrieves his sunrod after practicing a few moments to recover his maneuvers.

Then he investigates the farmstead carefully, looking for signs of any hidden treasure the croaking-thing may've been sent here to find.  Though he considers it unlikely, Warren wouldn't want to miss anything important.  He won't waste more than an hour or so at the farmstead, however, and goes back to where Serrin's tied.  He gets back on the saddle and heads for Terrelton, checking on the greenish orbs as he goes to make sure they aren't going to break from the ride.

To himself, he thinks _'Maybe he was sent here to check out the farmstead for any squatters, like those gobbos that found us in the shack.  Or maybe there's somethin' else he was supposed to find 'round 'ere....'_[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 15, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Seeing that the party is taking heavy damage, even though it seems to be going their way, Pender decides that the best thing to do is to finish off these ugly creatures as quickly as possible. He presses the attack against the new arrival.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack on GA if it is still standing. If not, full attack on GS. With buffs +13/+3 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 10 (19-20/x2) slashing. AC 23.

(On the 5' step and full attack thing, I was going by PHB 143, 2nd paragraph of Full Attack section. I believe one of the other players has posted the relevant portion of the SRD. Of course, you are the DM, so I'll go with whatever you say.)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]The green globule explodes into a burst of acid when it strikes the homestead. The acid melts through the paint and corrodes much of what it makes contact with. It seems like a fairly effective concoction.

When you head to the entrance it looks like it's been abandoned for quite some time. The appearance of the building looks like it has already been broken into, though the damage could be quite old. Three short wooden steps lead up to the ajar door into the kitchen where it looks like someone stole all of the valuables inside. Only a single copper ring can be seen in the chimney, probably the remnant of an old wood stove that was broken down for scrap.

There is a doorway in front of you and to your left from the kitchen. The one to the left looks like it leads to what may have been a bedroom, and the one in front seems to go into what was previously the living room.

Without warning two more of the scaly lizards lurch around the corners of the respective rooms, drawn by the light. One is 10 feet in front of you (north), the other is 10 feet west and 5 feet north.

*Initiatives*
Warren 23
Lizards 15[/sblock]

*Initiatives*
Pender 25 
Enemy 23 <- Ending Here
Tyrla 22 <- Starting Here
Siobhan 14
Larian 8
Avril 3

Tyrla fires a blast at the attacker, but he quickly shifts to avoid the blast.

Siobhan strikes against the nearby enemy and scores a hit for 7 points of damage.

Larian focuses on avoiding his enemies and puts his back against his allies.

Avril strikes at one of the enemies and fails to hit, but Mandla scores a bite for 9 points of damage on his target. The dog then successfully trips the opponent.

Pender's first strike lands (due to the prone penalty on the target) but not his second swing. The first hit deals 16 damage.

The leader yells something in draconic at the surviving sneak. "Smokescreen now!" The follower obeys, stepping to K12. He draws a smokestick and lights it in an instant against something on his belt, then chucks it to cover squares J8 to K9.

The leader tries to stand up from prone, provoking an attack from Pender and Mandla. Pender's attack is still good through the smoke screen, but surprisingly didn't pierce the creature's armor. Mandla's attack is also a failure for the same reason. Once on his feat, the leader draws a small stone with lightning speed from his belt and throws it down at square M9. When the rock hits the ground, it explodes in a burst of thunder. The sound deafens Larian and Avril for 1 hour (–4 penalty on initiative and has a 20% chance to miscast and lose any spell with a verbal component that it tries to cast).





Forgot to move Mandla. Should probably be at J8.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 15, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Frustrated with the ability of the newcomer to resist his attacks, and more than a little worried about the developing situation, Pender attacks again.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack again.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2008)

Siobhan calls on Kord to seal Larian's wounds and then steps towards the critter hiding inside the smokescreen, hoping that her show of healing power draws its attention away from the wizard.
[sblock=OoC]Cast Cure Serious Wounds on Larian (3d8+7) and then 5ft. step to K-10[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 15, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 2/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian steps out of the smoke, away from the enemy, and retrieves a familiar wand from his belt.  He points it at one of the creatures and two globes of blue light fly from the wand to strike it.

[sblock=ooc] 5/ step to L8, retrieve and trigger wand of magic missile, targetting nearest opponent that he can see for 2d4+2 damage [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] * Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours from sunset


Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 15, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 29/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Through clever use of multiple alchemical items, Avril and her allies are unable to finish the last of these strange creatures. Despite being deafened, she follows the sight of the creature ahead of her, fighting effectively with her shortspear in silence. She maintains the two-handed hold on the weapon, thrusting at the creature while attempting to parry the creature's own weapon. While she herself can't hear, she shouts to Mandla to keep up the attack.

Mandla, caught in the smokescreen, continues to use its aggressive strength and power to attack the leader of these strange lizards. The powerful dog gives the leader no quarter, continuing the attack unabated, biting hard and using its body wait and agility to give itself a combat advantage.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril takes a 5 ft. step to L11 and attacks the creature at K12 with her shortspear. Avril Shortspear Attack: +9. Damage: 1d6+6. Mandla continues to attack the foe in the smokescreen at J9 (Handle Animal +13 vs DC 10). Mandla Bite Attack: +10. Damage: 1d6+7. Trip: +5. If either Avril or Mandla cannot attack due to a creature being down, they'll move to flank with the other one to attack any remaining creatures.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Deafened (Avril, 1 hour)
Bull's Strength (Avril, Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame
Bull's Strength

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire
*Level 2 (4): * Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2008)

*OoC:* Pinotage, Avril and Mandla are both under Prayer, and thus enjoy a +1 bonus to attack, weapon damage (not sure if natural weapons count; I think the restriction is supposed to stop people from adding the damage to magic missiles etc.), saves, and skill checks for the next five more rounds.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Assassin's Stance*

[sblock=Creamsteak]Warren springs into action when he sees the two new croakers, dropping his sunrod and dashing forward to the northern critter.  He initiates his Death Mark maneuver once again, but doesn't bother turning himself invisible this time.  He adjusts his footing slightly after he gets to the lizard-thing, and adopts the Assassin's Stance.

Short sword +11 melee for 1d4+5+3 damage and 6d6+3 fire damage, Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage

If Sneak Attack applies, it'll be 3d6.

Warren will feel justified in his paranoia after this evening.  [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 16, 2008)

Many thanks again, milady of Kord, Larian thanks Siobhan for the healing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]*Initiatives*
Warren
Frogs

Warren steps forward and releases a burst of light, sound, and heat. The damage is more than enough to kill his opponent. (The attack was also a crit for what it's worth.)

The other foe comes up from around the corner into the room on the other side of the slain monster. He drives the sharp-pick-like end into Warren dealing 12 points of damage (a critical hit as well).[/sblock]

*Initiatives*
Pender 25 <- Ending Here
Enemy 23 
Tyrla 22 <- Starting Here
Siobhan 14
Larian 8
Avril 3

Tyrla fires one last blast at the visible creature dealing 10 damage and dropping it.

Siobhan draws upon divine inspiration to suddenly heal Larian for 19 points of damage.

Larian draws his wand and waits for the smoke to clear. (readied action)

Avril and Mandla get on opposing sides around the remaining enemy, but both attacks fail to injur the monster.

Pender's first attack misses, but his second connects and deals 21 points of damage. The leader drops to the ground, dead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

*XP for encounter:* 600.

The following items are spread out throughout the enemies numbers...

2 masterwork dragonsplits, 6 normal dragonsplits
8 acid globes (flasks of acid)
1 smokestick
1 thunderstone
+1 small leather armor
ring of protection +1
Efficient Quiver (Ehlonna's Quiver)
---20 silvered arrows
---20 cold iron arrows
---20 adamantine arrows
---12 javelins
---small quarterstaff
---small longbow

*And a Map:* The map depicts a small portion of the Elsir Vale. There are five cross marks (X's) on the map. Based on a little basic knowledge of the region, these marks seem to each be made along the dawn way. There is a circle around the 3rd mark.

By your best estimates, the first mark looks to be fairly close to the location where you very first encountered hobgoblins (the first encounter ever in this game). The second mark appears to correspond to somewhere close to where you encountered the goblin worg riders earlier today. The third mark would be approximately where you are right now, where the hunter's cabin was. The fourth mark is a few miles ahead, between here and Terrelton. The fifth and final mark looks to be north of Terrelton.

In addition, there is another strange illustration on the map. It looks like it would be somewhere in the Witchwood, close to the Elsir river. A small crude drawing of a bat with large sharp teeth is illustrated, surrounded by nine heart shaped markings.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/39, AC 23, Assassin's Stance*

[sblock=Creamsteak]Warren reels from the puncturing of something vital, stumbling away for a moment, hissing in pain.

"Alright...yer...dead!" he grunts out, focusing for a moment through the pain to sweep his blade before him and mask his position with an invisible cloak, a shimmering in the air marking his rough position as he ducks low and thrusts once with the short sword, at one of the frog-thing's kidneys, spinning with the removal of his blade as he comes around and plants it in the frog-thing's throat.

OOC, initiating Cloak of Deception followed by Flashing Sun, for two sneak attacks.
Short sword +11 invisible for 1d4+5+3+3d6 piercing damage,
second attack +11 invisible for 1d4+5+3+3d6 piercing damage[/sblock]

_(ooc, by the way, Creamsteak, your new avatar title is very amusing!)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]Your double attacks are more than enough to kill your attacker. After he's dead, you find the house to be fairly empty. There's no signs of any sort of tampering on the lizards fault. It seems that they were probably investigating the place before you arrived, but there wasn't much to be found.

These two have 2 additional acid globes each (so 4) and their dragonsplits (weapons).

XP for the encounters you've had is 675. Note that puts you on a slightly different number than the rest of the group (you're at +75 from most of the party, where pender is at -10).[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2008)

As the group searched through the bodies, Tyrla scanned the area, searching for any other beasts which might be lurking about.  She also took the time to seek out one of the healing portions from the group's cache.

That map was a valuable find, and she looked it over with a worried eye.  "I think Warren was right, after all.  We ought to move, now.  For the first, he is out there and headed right for this point," she said, indicating the next spot on the road.  "And we ought to get to this 'Terrelton' quickly- we need to warn them as we did Drellin's Ferry, and perhaps in the shelter of a town we can get a real night's rest.  After that, we'll decide if we move to the Blackfens, or towards this other marking."

OOC: Tyrla will take a Cure Moderate potion from the group stash, and she'll fill out her own healing with her CLW wand.  Since we have two +1 protection rings now, I think Larian ought to get one, at least.  We'll have to get to Terrelton ASAP, I think, so pack what we can carry easily and leave the rest.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

Cure moderate potion is 12, first charge of cure light wounds is 9.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 16, 2008)

*Larian, AC 17, HP 21/29, Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5*

Larian once again takes a moment to convince himself that he is okay, then turns to Tyrla.  I still have reservations about travelling at night.  You and I are better equiped than our companions to see at night, but even with us it will prove a challenge.  On top of that, Siobhan, Avril and I will be much less effective if we use more of our spells tonight.  I have already spent my time in reverie, but I need time to prepare my spells for the day.  

Unfortunately, however, I have to concur that our options are limited.  We can not leave our impetuous little friend out there alone.  He could run into trouble beyond his abilities.
[sblock=ooc] 5/ step to L8, retrieve and trigger wand of magic missile, targetting nearest opponent that he can see for 2d4+2 damage [/sblock]
[sblock=spells] * Spells Prepared * 
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Haste (Trans)

*Spells in Effect*
Mage Armor-12 Hours from sunset


Rod of Extend--1/3 uses
Pearl of Power--used [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Larian once again takes a moment to convince himself that he is okay, then turns to Tyrla.  I still have reservations about travelling at night.  You and I are better equiped than our companions to see at night, but even with us it will prove a challenge.  On top of that, Siobhan, Avril and I will be much less effective if we use more of our spells tonight.  I have already spent my time in reverie, but I need time to prepare my spells for the day.
> 
> Unfortunately, however, I have to concur that our options are limited.  We can not leave our impetuous little friend out there alone.  He could run into trouble beyond his abilities.




Tyrla nods in understanding.  "I would rather hole up and rest as well, for it is spells that have turned the tide for us nearly every time- but we cannot risk yet another attack tonight.  we must chance the gauntlet, move at our best pace, and hope we find Warren and reach the shelter of town quickly.  While our magic is depleted, it is not exhausted, and our warriors are still strong.  Perhaps you and Avril can take the point- your sight is keen and Mandia's senses can find both foes and Warren.  I'll stay towards the back with either Pender or Siobhan, and I'll use my sight to watch our backs.  What say you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

(Minor correction, the party should get 600, not 500, for the previous encounter. Fixes editted in above.)


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2008)

"The calls we heard earlier were likely communication telling our location," Siobhan says, as much to herself as to the others. "We simply cannot keep fighting against oncoming waves of enemies, even if that means we'll have to move out before we've had the chance to renew our spells."
[sblock=Spells prepared](CL 6, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
3rd (2 cast during night) - Prayer 
2nd (1 cast during night) - Hold Person (DC 15), Lesser Restoration (CL 7), Spiritual Weapon 
1st - Bless, Divine Favor
0th - Guidance, Light
Domains Metal, Strength
Domain Spells 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 16, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 40/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The last of the creatures fell, and the silence of the night decended once more except for the breathing of her and her allies. Mandla growled lightly at her side, his eyes scanning the darkness, and his nose scenting the odour of the foul beasts they had just slain.

Avril moved over to take a look at the map. "Advance parties?" she asked, noting the locations on the way to the next town on the Dawn Way. "Ambush parties. Strange that those from Drelin's Ferry did not encounter them. There are no signs of battle anywhere near here. At least that's a good sign. It means those they've made it through." She didn't say aloud that she was unsure what awaited them coming to Terrelton.

"It's around midnight," she says, her voice obviously tired. "I agree, though. We should push on towards Terrelton. We can still spend some time resting once we've reached a more secure location." She moved to her belongings, and gathered her gear, using one of her magical wands to heal the majority of her wounds. "Anybody else badly wounded?" she asked.

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Avril will use 1 charge of her Wand of Lesser Vigor on herself, healing 11 hp. If there's anybody else that needs healing, let her know, and she can use the wand on them as well. I'll substract the charges as they're used. She'll also use her Pearl of Power to recall her Produce Flame spell.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Deafened (Avril, 1 hour)
Bull's Strength (Avril, Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame
Bull's Strength
Wand of Lesser Vigor (1 Used)
Pearl of Power (1st) (Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)
XP: 600 (Assassin Bird/Lizard Attack)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 32/39, AC 23, Assassin's Stance*

[sblock=Creamsteak]Warren staggers over to his sunrod after the fight, worried about the wound he took, since he's not sure if it'll be alright with a little combat dressing or potentially life-threatening.  _'That croaker got in a good shot, damn him,'_ the halfling thinks.

He pulls out a healing potion from his belt pouch and guzzles it, wanting to be certain he'll be in no danger from the injury, what with Avril and Siobhan back with the others.  Warren sneers as he thinks, _'Those fools have probably been ambushed by the dragon or somethin by now, I'll bet, and they'll come running after wise ole Warren with their tales between their legs.'_

This thought is immediately followed by the more depressing thought that they may've all died from another ambush-while-sleeping, the poor fools.  But he shirks that annoying train of thought quickly, refocusing on his own survival.  Warren pulls his short sword from the second croaking-lizard-guy's throat, makes sure it's good and dead, wipes the blodd off wherever he can, then loots the corpses.  Afterward he resumes meditation and practicing his forms once again, to be ready for the next time he needs to call on Orlane's special techniques.

With a sadistic idea springing to mind, Warren chops off the croakers' heads and drags them outside, using their own wierd blades to do the chopping, rather than bloodying his own sword again.  He digs one of the wierd blades into the ground just outside the farmstead's doorway to serve as a makeshift pike, a foot or so in front of it and a bit to the side, then sticks the first lizard-thing's fire-blackened head on the bladed tip.  He does the same on the opposite side, also in front of the doorway, sticking the second lizard-thing's unmarred head on the blade's tip.  _'This'll freak out or annoy any more of 'em that come by, and Larian will probably wrinkle his dainty elven nose at the display, heh, assuming he lives to see it.'_ Warren thinks.

He leaves the lizard corpses inside the farmstead, finishes his search of the house, then returns to Serrin, adding the four new acid globes to the saddlebags carefully, along with any remaining wierd blades.  He figures it'll be useful to examine at least the one from the lizard-guy outside later on, and see how decent the blade is or not.  That one's corpse is left where he killed it, charred by the Death Mark.

Warren makes sure his own sword is securely sheathed and slips the sunrod into his backpack, mounting up, then pulling out the sunrod to use as he continues riding to Terrelton.  He still intends to be cautious upon arriving there, sneaking around the edges on foot to look and listen for any signs of peril.  He hopes the people of Terrelton are alright and unharmed, but almost as much out of desire for a nice bed and breakfast, as out of concern for the health of the townsfolk.


OOC, Warren's original CLW potion healed him of 5 HP.  Be sure to mention the severed heads impaled on their own weapons, and the corpses nearby, if any of the others pass the farmstead on their way.  

Warren definitely does best in brief, close-range battles with few foes.....like most swordsages.  Had his second Death Mark missed, or had he not focused on recovering it after the first lizard fell outside, he would've surely been flanked and feelin' the pain more, left with Shadow Blade Technique with Burning Blade to try and finish off the lizard he missed, before resorting to ordinary 1d4+5 stabbin's.  [/sblock]
_(ooc, Warren will be *roundly amused* if the party comes slinking into town half a day behind him, ragged and tired, after being ambushed again in their sleep as he said they would.  Larian and Avril will know from their earlier acquiantence with Warren that he's something of a braggart; it's part of his low charisma)_


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

(OOC:  Ah, but Warren got attacked on his journey as well.  How is that any better?)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 17, 2008)

_(ooc, 1, he was wide awake and ready, unlike the rest of the party, 2, he wasn't ambushed and instead was the aggressor, 3, there were fewer, and 4, he could've just rode away on the horse if he'd felt like it, because of 1 and 2)_


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

(OOC: It's funny how different perspectives can be.  Larian is more likely to see his wounds as being a result of Warren abandoning the party, leaving a gaping hole in the group's defenses.)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 17, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"Let's go find Warren, then, and make sure he is safe. We can rest when we are in a more secure location."

Pender packs his belongings. Whatever can go on the remaining horse, he puts there. The rest, he carries. He kneels at Northwind's final resting place to say one last goodbye, then walks on with his new friends.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 17, 2008)

"Does anyone mind if I take the quiver?"
If nobody objects, Siobhan arranges her arrows so that there are 30 regular arrows and 10 arrows of each special material in the magic quiver, and replaces the small bow with the Vraath bow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2008)

The trek at night is difficult and makes even the terrain of the road fairly uneasy. The moonlight provides some illumination, but there are still many places where it doesn't seem to be quite enough.

Eventually with time, the sun starts to overtake the surroundings and things are quite a bit brighter. After a few hours you pass by a farmstead.

*Herald's Homestead*
<--- (West) Drellin's Ferry 22 Miles
<--- (West) Skull Gorge 48 Miles
---> (East) Terrelton 10 Miles
---> (East) Nimon Gap 31 Miles
---> (East) Brindol 100 Miles

Further, as you pass the home itself you find blood on the road. The ichor is black, the color of the dragonspawns blood. There are no signs of any bodies or corpses, however, and there doesn't seem to be any sign of what exactly happened here.

At roughly two in the afternoon, you come into the city of Terrelton. Terrelton is in poor shape. It looks like much of the city has already been evacuated. There are still many here, and by a very rough estimate it seems two-thirds of the towns population have left.

Many of the buildings have been boarded up, or locked and emptied. It seems some people are convinced a few planks of wood or a simple door lock will keep such buildings safe from prospective looters. It seems obvious to most with some common sense, however, that anything left behind is likely to be burned to the ground.

After a bit, you arrive at the only Inn not yet locked and bolted shut. Some unscrupulous individuals have taken over some of the abandoned buildings since their original tenants have left, but this place is still under it's proper owner. The River Eagle Inn is a fairly normal seeming place during the evacuation. It's one employee and owner, Lianna Horak is kept busy with two clients: Warren and a Lion of Brindol.

[sblock=Warren]You would have arrived at roughly 9:00 AM, so you _may_ be asleep at this time. I just put you in the Inn so that everyone can find you at first.[/sblock]

The Lion is a black-haired woman, her face streaked with the dust of the road. She wear's a soldier's tunic of blue and white over a shirt of mail, with the stylized image of a golden lion over her heart. She's drinking ale almost as fast as the innkeeper can pour it, and it's still early in the morning.

When Lianna (the innkeeper) notices your arrival, she explains current circumstances. "If you're travelers, you're welcome to stay here overnight. Drink as much of my stock as you can, and feel free to resupply yourselves with any of my food or anything else I still have around here. In exchange, all I ask is a little help moving tomorrow morning, if you're willing to suffer it. It's difficult getting everything together when you live alone."

Lianna is an unusually tall and lean woman, roughly six feet from head to toe. She has short brown hair and not much in the way of jewelry or decoration. Her attitude seems honest, and she does seem to be working towards emptying out her inns supply room as quickly as she can.

It seems her inn is still fairly well stocked, and includes quite a bit of high-quality food that will likely go to waste soon given the circumstances. Her ale and wine is also fairly well stocked, but of only mediocre quality. Still, she has enough of it to drown in, and it's being offered for free.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrla was more than a bit run down by the time they reached the inn- even when one got a proper ration of sleep, it was easy to feel exhausted when it seemed as if every moment was spent in battle or in wary anticipation of the next ambush.  The night journey had been rather trying, with every little forest noise demanding a careful sweep of their surroundings.

But now they were "safe", at least for a while.  The city seemed to in far worse shape than they had expected- but at least it looked as if people were evacuating without the sort of convincing that Drellin's Ferry had needed.  She greeted Warren with a level nod of acknowledgement- anything more would have seemed too much like relief- she was glad he had made it through, but she didn't want to admit it, or to admit that he had been right...

"We'll help gladly enough," Tyrla said to the innkeeper's request.  "Can you tell us about what has happened here?  Have there been attacks, and is anyone left in charge of the city?"  Her voice was weary, and held little of its usual fire.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

Larian enters the inn with relief and renewed hope of some actual rest.  Seeing Warren safe and content only adds to his happiness.  It's good to see you hale and hearty, my diminutive friend.  We were concerned when we found the scene of a battle halfway here.  

As to you, good lady, we can hardly thank you enough for the comfort and relative oppulence you offer us, having spent the last few days on the road.  We will, of course, be happy to help you load your worldly good tomorrow, the better for you to escape the coming storm.  Do you have any news of those from Drellin's Ferry, or even those of your own town?  Have they met any trouble on the road?  He settles into a chair as he asks, and as soon as he has recovered his strength he opens his spellbook and proceeds to pour over it for an hour to refresh his arcane abilities.


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 17, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 40/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Terrelton. It looked worse than Drelin's Ferry. But, as Avril approached the town on the Dawn Way, she realised that Terrelton had been warned. And that meant that Drelin's Ferry had passed safely through here at least. And that was some comfort. She ruffled Mandla's head, pleased so far with the behaviour of her companion. The dog was different from Scarlet, and the memories of her previous companion were still fresh.

She reached the inn and smiled broadly at the sight of Warren. "I'm so glad to see you. I'm sorry that you left. We should never have split up. It was a bad idea." She turned to see the others deal with the innkeeper, before pulling out the map they'd found earlier. She explained this to Warren, but he appeared to have already seen something similar. "No idea what this means. We should either continue north from here, or make sure all these ambush points are sorted. Or, with the dragon's escape, these maps may be planted. Some sort of lure by the Lord of the Horde to capture us or get us killed. Either way, we can rest here until tomorrow. The spirits know that all of us could use it!"

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* Would we have stopped somewhere along the way to Terrelton to prepare new spells for the day? I think Avril only used one 2nd level during the last battle, so she should be able to prepare nearly a full compliment of spells.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Enrage Animal
Cure Light Wounds
Barkskin
Bear's Endurance
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend (1 Used)
Call Lightning (Summon Nature's Ally III)
Cure Moderate Wounds
Produce Flame
Bull's Strength
Wand of Lesser Vigor (1 Used)
Pearl of Power (1st) (Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 625 (Goblins and Worgs)
XP: 825 (Hobgoblin Shack Ambush)
XP: 600 (Assassin Bird/Lizard Attack)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2008)

> "Can you tell us about what has happened here? Have there been attacks, and is anyone left in charge of the city?"




"Apparently there was some sort of tragedy to the west. One of the villages along the dawn way was attacked by hobgoblins. Some passing adventurers tried to help the town drive off the goblins, but they met with limited success. We started receiving refugees three days ago. Most stayed in town briefly, and brought quite a bit of shock to the locals."

"Some of the travelers intend to head to Brindol. Others plan to go north, in hopes of avoiding the conflict entirely. I originally planned to go north along the Rhest Trail, but I've been convinced otherwise." Lianna glances at the dark haired woman drinking, "Terrelton hasn't seen any conflict. Reports of worg riders scouting around the fringes have been common for a few weeks now, but there hasn't been any attack here."



> As to you, good lady, we can hardly thank you enough for the comfort and relative oppulence you offer us, having spent the last few days on the road. We will, of course, be happy to help you load your worldly good tomorrow, the better for you to escape the coming storm. Do you have any news of those from Drellin's Ferry, or even those of your own town? Have they met any trouble on the road?




"Many of the people coming from the west were rather unfriendly in their demeanor. Further, a few people have gone missing during the evacuation. I wouldn't think twice about it, had it been so out of character. One minute they would be packing to leave, the next they were gone without taking a single belonging."

The woman with the black hair and the soldiers markings stops drinking only momentarily. "Things have been rather chaotic for a while now. I wouldn't write up every missing person as having been an ill omen. Chances are something spooked them and they decided to stray from the pack. This massed panic makes people act unusual regardless of who they are."

"My name is Teyani Sura, a Lion of Brindol. I serve in my lord's name for all of his people. I didn't expect to see anyone else as worn from travel as I am at this hour. This is my last stop before returning to Brindol. I was ordered to tell the folks, evacuating or not, to stay off the Old Rhest trail for the time being. It seems the goblins have set up roadblocks to prevent people from trying to flee the coming war. They want to force us to fight at Brindol. I hope they get what they're looking for."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

Larian nods a respectful greeting to the representative of Brindol.  That is unfortunate news indeed.  Sadly, having seen the devestation that results from such a large conflict, I can't agree with your desire.  If I were to spend my time wishing it would be that this goblin army changed its mind and turned around.  Not that I think it likely, but at least it would mean fewer deaths from among your lord's people.  

As for these roadblocks, can you tell us any more.  My companions and I, the same adventurers who brought news of this approaching hoard to Drellin's Ferry, are planning to head north to try to prevent some mischief connected to the invasion.  We will likely encounter this roadblock and seek to break it, if we deem it possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2008)

"Goblins, wolves, ogres. I have no idea how many. They've been waylaying travelers along the road for two weeks now. I didn't expect to hear news of more problems to the west. At least it makes more sense now."

"You're welcome to try to break through their lines, I'm just here to warn, not stop anyone myself. You'll have to follow the dawn way for quite a while though to reach the Rhest trail."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> If nobody objects, Siobhan arranges her arrows so that there are 30 regular arrows and 10 arrows of each special material in the magic quiver, and replaces the small bow with the Vraath bow.



So noted on the group equipment list.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 32/39, AC 23*

Warren smirks as he sees the bedraggled group enter the inn, where he's been filling his belly for a while now.  Then it turns into a frown when Larian greets him.  *"You did?  Huh."* he mutters.  It looks to be disappointment, nothing more, and Warren gets over it in a moment.

To himself, he thinks _'Crud, the elf should be fumin' smoke from his pointy little ears.  Guess the critters had friends what carried off their dead.  Hrmph.  I wanted to see the look on his face....'_

Turning to Avril, he responds *"Aye, it was a bad idea for you all t' go back t' sleep where you were only goin' t' be ambushed again.  Ya should've followed me when I toldja it was bound t' happen again."*  With a sigh, he adds *"Good t'see ya survived it, though."*

With the conversation started up between Larian and the inn's ladies, Warren thinks of something and pulls out the map from his backpack.  *"Isn't one o' the ambush points, or rallyin' points, or scoutin' points, or whatever, just north o' Terrelton?"*  He puts the map on the bar counter, taken from some critter he slew one the way here.  *"Er, and anyone know who 'Grahk' is?  Some bugger called out the name before I 'sploded him."*


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 18, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

'God's hounds!' Pender thinks to himself, feeling a jolt of anxiety at the sight of the Lion of Brindol. He himself is an AWOL soldier of Brindol--a fact that he has not shared with his new companions. The last thing he wants is for them to find out like this--he is not exactly proud of the fact.

As the group enters the inn, he does his best not to draw attention to himself. He does not recognize the Lion, and he hopes that she does not recognize him. He has long since abandoned any heraldry of Brindol, so that at least should not be a problem. He sits with the group, but  does not speak and tries not to make eye contact with the woman.

[sblock=OOC]If it is OK with everyone else, Pender will take 5 each of the special arrows.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Larian listens to Sura's answers and then responds.  We had been planning to stay on the Dawn Way until we encountered the Rhest Trail anyway, as that seems like the best way to get up to the swamp where this mischief seems to be occurring.  However, we do have  a map that seems to lay out the enemy's plan of invasion.  It would seem prudent to get that information into the hands of those who can put it to good use, such as your lord and his advisors.  Would you be able to bring this information to the people of Brindol for us, that they might prepare for the coming storm?

[sblock=ooc] that makes sense to me, Vigwyn.  Larian can probably make use of the other five of each.  We still have the other ring of protection and a cloak of resistance if anyone would like either.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 18, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 40/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril smiled at Warren. "Can't say this hasn't been interesting," she remarked, continuing the smile. She grown fond of Warren and his often strange excentricities, but generally she found him pleasant and helpful, and more often than not, his cautious approach had been worthwhile. "Let's hear what we can do to help out here. I guess we'd all like to get some rest as well."

She joined Larian in speaking to the Lion of Brindol, frowning when she heard about the blockage. "Larian's right. It's on our way to the Rhestwash, and we'll be passing by there. But, if we're warned, we can hopefully spring a surprise on that fortification." She looked at her allies. "I guess we should get some rest? Then in the morning we can help out here for a while, before setting off towards the northern Rhest Trail." She helped herself to a glass of water, gulping down the contents, before pouring a second glass that she drank more slowly. "We should also stock up on supplies. Who know how long it's going to take before we reach another town again."

[SBLOCK=OOC] 
*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: While we're at it, I guess Tyrla will take the other ring of protection +1, one of the cure Moderate potions, and the smokestick and thunderstone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Larian listens to Teyani's answers and then responds.  We had been planning to stay on the Dawn Way until we encountered the Rhest Trail anyway, as that seems like the best way to get up to the swamp where this mischief seems to be occurring.  However, we do have  a map that seems to lay out the enemy's plan of invasion.  It would seem prudent to get that information into the hands of those who can put it to good use, such as your lord and his advisors.  Would you be able to bring this information to the people of Brindol for us, that they might prepare for the coming storm?




"I can take the map to Lord Jarmaath. If it will prove useful in the coming battle then I'm certain he will thank you for it."

Teyani Sura does not seem to notice or recognize Pender this time around.

The Inn is fairly comfortable, and at the same time very plain. There's not much in the way of decoration, but the chamber pots are clean, the bedding is fresh, and the linens are soft. After staying there for a day, the party will be back up to full strength by the next morning.

When morning does come, Teyani Sura offers, "Depending on your pace, I can ride with you as far as Talar, so long as you intend to go straight there before turning north to the Rhest Trail."

Lianna has everyone including Teyani busy for the first two hours of the day loading up a huge wagon she intends to take to Brindol. Much like her appearance and her inn, the items are all fairly plain, but probably very useful in the walled city. Blankets, rations, medicines, torches, tools, bandages, firewood, spears, arrows, shields, and a few other odds and ends. Lianna welcomes the party to take anything they need, "The rest is going to Brindol in case it's needed."

Lianna and Teyani Sura decide that they're both headed the same way, and the supplies are a worthy enough cause that Suri will slow her pace a bit to travel with them as an escort. The wagon, with horses, travels at roughly the same pace as the group currently does. Suri can go twice that pace, but is electing to travel with Lianna for now.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 19, 2008)

*OoC:* By the by, did we bring the hobgoblin, or did we kind of forget him tied up in the tree?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

(I was thinking about that a while ago but failed to remember to bring it up. Do you want to keep him?)


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril was glad for the rest, but at the same time glad to be on their way again. The agonising nervousness of waiting for such a destructive war, and spending wasted time in doing so was not something that she easily dealt with.  In a way that showed some impatience on her part, although she told herself that it was more to do with making sure the Dawn Way did not fall.

Before departing, she made sure that they had a copy of the hobgoblin battleplan, so that they too could have an idea how the army would progress. They had to make sure that they at least took educated guesses as to how long it would take the army to do things, because in that way they'd hopefully be in the right place at the right time. At least Drelin's Ferry and Terrelton were now safe. In Brindol they could hopefully organise something to counter this threat.

On the road, Avril spoke to those around her. "When we reach the road north, I'll scout up ahead from the air, and hopefully give us fair warning should there be any trouble up ahead. If we're going to be bumping into these ambushes, it's best we fight them on our turns." Turning to Teyani Sura, she said, "I appreciate all you've done for the people of Terrolton, but I believe we must make haste north as fast as possible. If there's anything we can do to slow this army down, then we have to do it quickly. We cannot afford to take out time." She looked at her allies. "We should head north as soon as possible, and make the best time we can. The Rhestwash is far away and we need to get there quickly."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril advocates leaving the Lion of Brindol and the people of Terrelton behind. Time is important, so she believes we need to make haste as much as possible, which means not dawdling with refugees.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: I can't imagine we actually brought the hobgoblin into town with us.  I'd imagine we left him tied to a tree somewhere, in the hopes that something unpleasant will eat him- he's just lucky Warren didn't get him...


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23*

Warren gathers what trail rations and water he can and puts them in Serrin's saddlebags for the journey ahead.  Once the horse is loaded up, he thanks Lianna for the grub and then finds the others.

*"So, where next?  I'll scout ahead on the ground while Avril's in the air, but where exactly are we going to next?"*  He looks at Lianna and wonders if they should be helping her get to Brindol safely.  Feels kinda obligated, but he's already committed to the army-disruption plan.

_(ooc: Actually, Warren wouldn't kill anyone who surrendered, and he was there when the hobgob did so.  Had he not run off doing the prudent thing, he would've insisted that they free the surrendered hobgoblin.  He's got few morals, but he's still got his warrior's code.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2008)

*OOC:* There seems to be some confusion. It may help to reference the map on the first page. Terrelton is just east of Drellin's Ferry. North of here is the Witchwood. Further north is the fallen city of Rhest. You could cut that way, across the country. However, your original plans were to head east till Talar or Brindol and then go north and take the Rhest Trail.

You also have maps with unidentified markings north of Terrelton, and with another mark or trail leading deeper into the Witchwood. You're also not a particularly fast traveling group at the moment, and won't be any faster than Lianna's Wagon in this case, unless you buy more mounts. Then there's a rumor of a blockade along the Rhest trail.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 21, 2008)

"Perhaps we might buy some more mounts," Tyrla opines as the discussion of travel routes continues.  "Is there anyone who might sell such things?," she asked the innkeeper.  "I'd trust Avril's assessment of their condition when we're shopping, and we have the coin to spend, I think.  It just seems like this army keeps getting ahead of us..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2008)

You can purchase mounts in Terrelton, but the price is 50% higher than normal given the circumstances and the demand for them. So a heavy warhorse, for example, will run you 600.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 21, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender would really like to buy a new warhorse if at all possible, to replace Northwind. However, he does not have enough personal coin on hand. He will explain to the rest of the group that he is well-trained in fighting on a horse, and that he will be more valuable to the group with a horse. He will then ask if they are willing to share party treasure (loan if needed) to purchase a warhorse.

Also, Pender has no desire to get any closer to Brindol than needed, just yet. So he will do his best to lobby for going north sooner rather than later.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2008)

_(ya remember that we still got a spare heavy warhorse around, right?)_


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2008)

"Yes, mounts for us all could be very useful," Siobhan notes. "We would be able to make much better time if at least I could have a mount so I wouldn't slow us down quite so much."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2008)

Larian rummages through the saddlebags of the larger of the two warhorses and produces a purse full to bursting with platinum pieces.  I think we can afford to purchase whatever is available.  I suggest heavy warhorses for Pender and Siobhan, and the lighter variety for the rest of us.  That should mean one more of the larger version, and three more of the smaller.   He counts out 150 platinum and hands it to Avril.   There, that should be enough for the four horses and their saddles, bags and other necessities.  I agree with Tyrla that you are most likely to find us good mounts.

-->600(heavy warhorse)+3x225(light warhorses)+4x30 (military saddles)+4x3 (bit and bridle) + 4x6(saddlebags)=1,431 gp.  Right?

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Weapon (Trans.)
2nd- See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor --12 hours
Rod of Extend-- 2 uses left
Pearl of Power--available [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2008)

That'll work. I'll try to do an update around lunch, but it might have to wait till after 5 when I get home.


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 21, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril nodded at Larian. "Yes, that sounds like a good idea. With horses we can moved faster than any army on foot, and cover far more ground. It means we can get to the Rhestwash quicker, and try and do something against this army that may make it difficult to fight." She took the offered coins from Larian. "I find some good horses," she promised as she hurried off to find the required mounts, Mandla hastily following after her.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 22, 2008)

The groups new mounts prove useful in eluding the horde. With the enhanced speed, your group is able to reach Nimon Gap in a little over a day. When you reach Nimon Gap you find the town mostly deserted. A few buildings have been burned to the ground, and it seems that most of the infrastructure has been looted during the past week. What few refugees are still here are the sick and the elderly.

Two priests of Pelor are trying to help some of the remaining civilians into a small and worn wagon. It seems that they are struggling to get everyone safely onboard the mule-drawn wagon. One motions towards your group as you're passing by.

"Can any among you lend a hand? The wagons wheels are stuck into the mud and I dare not force all of the injured to move unless absolutely necessary."

He seems a bit pushy, as if he expects the help to come free to him based solely on his obvious markings as a priest. His compatriot, a younger and somewhat rosy man seems to be trying desperately to push the stuck wagon out of the mud it's stuck in, with no real success.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 22, 2008)

Larian moves over to the younger priest.  If you're willing, I can magically enhance your strength so that you are better able to push the cart.  Assuming that he's okay with it, Larian will cast Bull's Strength on him.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2008)

Siobhan dismounts and heads for the wagon.
"Kord would be disappointed in me if I did not lend my strength when it is needed," the cleric says as she moves over to the wagon and starts helping to get it off the mud.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hardly well-suited to feats of physical prowess, Tyrla scanned the surrounding area for signs of a threat.  Were their new steeds helping them get ahead of the horde's advance?  She certainly hoped so, but they had been caught off guard too many times to be sure...


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 23, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril was glad to be away and getting good speed towards their goal. It felt like they were actually starting to gain something now, getting ahead of the army that they were trying to beat. Mandla easily kept pace with the horses, jogging quietly by and getting good exercise. Avril knew that keeping the dog fit and healthy was vitally important.

Reaching the wagons, she dismounted and laid a hand on Larian's shoulder. "No need to use magic, Larian," she said. "We can hitch a few horses to the wagon and easily draw it out of the mud. I doubt your magic would be more useful than Pender or Siobhan's horses." With that, she unwound some rope from her pack, and started to move two horses to the front of the wagon, while Mandla guarded her as she worked.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 23, 2008)

With all of the sudden help, the wagon is fairly easily dislodged. It takes some serious effort to get the entire wagon onto the safety of some dry rock, but it eventually happens. Once there, the young priest turns around and thanks you all.

"From the bottom of my heart, thank you for your efforts. I know that Father Boro is a bit disrespectful at times, but he means well."

After his thanks, he moves back to the church briefly to gather the rest of his charges. These are the sick and injurred that are still fairly capable of moving around. A human man who seems mostly fit except for his leg covered in bandages and a tiefling woman with a broken arm in a sling make up this last load. 

As they walk by the group, they each also thank you. The woman in particular asks a select few simple questions as well. "Are you, by chance, the adventurers the people of Drellin's Ferry were talking about? A few of them passed by a day or two ago, and they mentioned a few heroes that stood up against some goblins near their town. You all look to fit their descriptions if I'm remembering correctly. Are you on your way to continue the fight against the horde?"

[sblock=Tyrla]You think there is something unusual about the tiefling woman, but you're uncertain what specifically about her seems off. She's a tiefling, much like yourself, but she seems unusually pleasant and happy, possibly to the point of annoying.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"It was our pleasure, brothers. Whatever good we can do for the sick, we are happy to do. Good luck on the rest of your journey." Pender enjoys the feeling of having been of some help here, but along with the others, he is also eager to be on their way.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tyrla narrowed her eyes as she looked over the refugees, especially the tiefling.  She had not met many others of similar heritage, so it was hard to judge her reaction- but something seemed odd.  Pausing her wary survey, she focused her attention, willing her eyes to scan the arcane aura of the group.

OOC: Using Detect Magic (CL 6) at will, scanning the refugee group for anything odd.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 25, 2008)

[sblock=Tyrla]There doesn't seem to be anything odd. The woman in particular has three faint abjurations on her person, but that's it.[/sblock]

The woman seems a bit annoyed when her questions get ignored for a moment. "I'm sorry if I'm troubling you. I guess I'll just be on my way. If you are those adventurers, I wish you the best of luck in whatever you're doing."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The woman seems a bit annoyed when her questions get ignored for a moment. "I'm sorry if I'm troubling you. I guess I'll just be on my way. If you are those adventurers, I wish you the best of luck in whatever you're doing."




"We are going to fight the horde, certainly enough, and we'll thank you for the luck- but we've had a hard time of it so far and would not speak of it to every person we meet upon the road.  We're glad that some of the refugees have made it through."  Tyrla's voice had lost its weariness and regained its accustomed hissing sharpness.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 25, 2008)

The female passenger replies fairly quietly, "If my arm hadn't been broken I would be working against the horde myself, given the opportunity. I do not know what people expect to happen. Surely swelling into Brindol's gates will create some problems of its own. If someone could do something to stop this secret goblin army first, they would truly be heroes."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2008)

"If it were only goblins, that would be a far easier flood to stop."  Tyrla shook her head sadly, then swept a searching look across the wide sky.  "But there are giants, and dragons, and all manner of beasts united under the banner of this foe.  We will do what we can, but there is much work to be done- and with that, we'll be about it.  Safe travels to you..."  And with that, she will move her horse along- the horde would not pause.


----------



## Pinotage (Feb 26, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril unhitched the horses and checked to see that they hadn't injured themselves in the attempt to pull the wagon out of the mud. "You look fine," she whispered to the horses with a smile, before returning them to her owners and watching the sick and injured being loaded on the wagons. "How is it that there are so many sick and injured? Was this place attacked recently? Or has the evacuation led to this." There was some sadness in her voice as she spoke to the priest, waiting for Tyrla to finish her conversation with the wounded tiefling. By the time Tyrla left, Avril too excused herself, and, calling Mandla, headed out towards the others.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 26, 2008)

The old priest tries to answer Avril's question. "There are a few more than normal. The woman was injured when a drunkard attacked her, while the man's leg was ran over by a stampeding wagon. Many of the people here are simply elderly or have debilitations that make the long hard journey to Brindol too tough for them. However, had things been safer, they would be much more comfortable in their own homes here."

(I would advance, but I'm at work and I want to take a look at the module first.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 28, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

The halfling ignores conversation and busies himself with target practice instead, chucking pebbles at trees, stumps, or bigger rocks while he wanders the area, occasionally glancing around for any signs of trouble.

_'Women talk too much.  Elves talk too much.  Halflings talk too much.  Didn't I go treasure-huntin' to get away from all that?  Oh, and honest hard work.'_ Warren thinks idly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

Four days pass uneventfully as you reach Talar and then begin heading north. After some time you reach a large village located at the ford of the Witch-stream, Witchcross. Here the people seem aware of the rumors of the horde, but they insist on staying put. The town's elders have refused to leave, and most of the town seems content in this. Witchcross is the last town before you head into Rhest. There are only a select few homesteads anywhere near the Blackfens.

A few travelers in the town square tell stories of being attacked by "Ogres, goblins, and wolves" as they tried to head north. One particular man named Hise Lawfer claims to have seen these things first hand. He's a tall plain and stoic seeming man with a thick mustache and a thin beard. He looks to be a merchant of sorts, and he does in fact have a few wares to sell besides his stories.

"Two weeks ago, our caravan was heading north. We stumbled into a work-camp constructing a wall of sorts. At first, this didn't seem that unusual, but as we approached closer we realized that the workers were ogres and goblins. They didn't notice us at first, but then we met eye to eye briefly. Most of the caravan managed to get north of the barricade at that point, but the rest of us were stranged back here."

Further, he has a few strange bits merchandise. He claims to have the following...

Potion of Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (250 gp)

Potion  of  Delay  Poison  (200  gp)

Ring of Feather Falling (1,000 gp)

Rope of Climbing (2,000 gp)

Bag of Holding II (3,000 gp)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 28, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender is quite intrigued with Hise's tale. He questions the man eagerly. "What kind of a wall was this? What were its materials? Did it seem to be part of a building? Part of a defensive fortification? Something else? Did you say you were 'stranged' back here, or did I hear you wrong? Did you mean 'stranded'? What stopped you from moving north with the rest of the caravan?" Pender will listen intently to Hise's answers.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

"Well, I'd love to help you friend, but I'm afraid I must haggle for any information. I'll share more of my story if you'll spend some coin on any of my 'products'."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 28, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

*"Feh, forget it Pender.  He's just tryin' to cheat ya outta good coin for some worthless, prob'ly fake, baubles.  We don't need this guy's info, we can find out on our own."* Warren says, walking up next to the human warrior.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 29, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

"Yeah, you're probably right, Warren," remarks the fighter. He is a bit disappointed in this man. Either he really is just trying to trade fake info to make a sale, or he actually knows something that might be important, but would rather make some coin than help the people of the region. This is exactly the kind of petty selfishness that he hated about Brindol and some of the surrounding areas. The sooner the party makes it to Rhest, the happier Pender will be.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 29, 2008)

"We should probably be on our way; the good we can do by stopping goblinoid raiding parties is going to be greater than what we can do by helping these people."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

Larian looks on the people of Witchcross with sadness, hoping their stubbornness won't lead to their deaths.  Aye, let us be on our way.  We have much to accomplish and time is a valuable commodity.

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

_After another day of travel, the group happens upon something along the road. Up ahead a crude, ten-foot-high palisade of logs has been erected across the road, extending forty feet to either side and completely blocking all passage. A squat, twenty-foot tall watchtower looms in the middle of the palisade. You catch a glimpse of movement up in the tower, and spy a hobgoblin archer leaning against a post, chin on his chest._


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2008)

As soon as she saw the barricade, Tyrla realized they had probably found the roadblock which they had heard rumors of.  She reined her horse to a halt and looked forward and back, trying to estimate the range to the fortification, and the distance they would have to retreat if they wanted to back up long enough to make a planned assault.

OOC: As noted, looking for range estimate to the roadblock, and how far we would have to go back to be out of sight long enough to plan an attack.  If there is an alarm sounded before we fall back and the range is under 250 feet, invoke an eldritch spear against any visible target- if we could draw them away from the cover, that might be preferable...


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 1, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Most of the journey had so far held little interest for Avril. She was consciously aware that every small little bump they hit on the road was just a detractiong from getting on with the business of getting to Rhest. Small groups of creatures allied with the army were really only something to stop them in their tracks. They were becoming annoying, as each one delayed the journey up north even further.

Once they reached the blockade, though, Avril started to feel like they were actually making some progress. She turned to her allies. "Could this be the wall the man was talking about. We've heard about it before, haven't we? The blockade on the north road. It's the one stopping the people from fleeing this way. Which means it's imperative that we actually clear this place and quickly."

She considered the defenses. "What we really need is more information. We could probably bypass it, but we should clear it to clear the road. Getting into that building might be difficult as well, and they could pepper us with arrows for quite some time." She looked up at the night sky. "If we can get to where those guards are, take them out and then open the gates, we might get in. As an eagle I could fly there, and perhaps Larian has a means prepared to get Pender or Warren up there are well? Siobhan can provide cover with her bow and Larian and Tyrla with magic. Any other suggestions on how to tackle this?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, what time of day is it at the moment? Might help to wait until dusk.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

It would be fairly early in the morning and the gatehouse is surrounded by open plains. It's about 500 feet away currently.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 1, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

*"Hrmm....  Yep, that's the barricade alright.  I say Larian should just fireball it, and the guard up there, while we wait for the thing to burn down.  At least it'd draw the defenders out and probably distract many with fighting the fire."* Warren opines, gazing up at the structure in the distance.

*"I got my bow, though it's not very effective.  I'd prefer if we could get the gobbos comin' out to greet us, so I could stab 'em in the face.  Of course, if ya want me to scout out the place first, I'd like some invisibility.  Unless Avril wants to handle the scouting as a bird?"* he adds.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 2, 2008)

"We have little time before even the dullest of guards realize we are here," Tyrla said.  "If we're going to attack, it should be soon, before all their defenses are set.  If we do attack, we should use range as much as we can- I'd wager on Larian's fire over their archers any day, and if we can draw them out, I think things will go better for us..."  As she spoke, she made ready to coax her horse into motion again, either forward or back.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Larian studies the structure for a moment and then agrees with Warren's assessment.  My fireball will likely do significant damage to any atop the roof.  I'm not sure about anything behind the walls, however.  It seems like there should be more here than just hobgoblins.  Didn't the greedy gentleman back in town mention ogres?

He stops his horse and withdraws some spell components.  Would anyone like to do anything before I announce our presence?

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 2, 2008)

*"Hmm.  Nope.  But now that I think of it, I wish I'd gotten a big ol' bag of caltrops somewhere.  Be nice to see a buncha ogres hoppin' around an' crying about their bloody toes while we shoot 'em."* Warren responds wistfully.  He gets out his bow and strings it, arrows ready.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2008)

"If we can get their archers, the battle should start in our favour," Siobhan says. "Though we'll be in about the same position if they decide to stick behind their fortifications."
Siobhan nocks an arrow on the magical bow.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 2, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"That's sounds like a better plan. Larian can drop one of his balls of fire on the archers, and if I transform into an eagle, I can use spells to get at those inside. Hopefully they shouldn't have many archers if there are ogres around." She turned to Larian. "Larian, Mandla will stay with you and defend you, but I'll keep an eye out in case he gets hurts. When your ball of fire lands, I'll move closer and start casting from the air."

She transformed into an eagle, allowing nature's spirits to infuse her being with their power. She hopped quietly around on one spot, before gesturing in strange ways the means to cast spells in her new form. It took a little while for her to complete her magic, but she needed to be prepared for the worst in the air. Once done, she took off for the skies and circled towards the camp.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Wild shape into an eagle. Cast Barkskin on herself, and cast Call Lightning. Once Larian's fireball hits, she'll drop down to about 150 ft. off the ground to use her Call Lightning.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 6 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Seeing his companions prepare themselves, larian focuses his attention on the fort ahead of them.  He concentrates for a moment, throws a pinch of sulphur and guano into the air and intones the word Incendio, sending a glowing ball of fire toward the top of the structure, where it explodes with destructive force.

[sblock=ooc] cast fireball 15' back from the center of the wall, so that it should get almost to the front corners(and should get both of the sentries in the picture), and hope the roof doesn't go too far back.  8d6 fireball, reflex DC 17 for half.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

Larian's fireball deals 24 damage to both of the rooftop guards, blowing them off the north and south ends of the roadblock respectively. The boom of the explosion visibly scares both ogres (visible to Avril from above).

Avril what do you want to target? As of right now the two ogres are visible (big O's) but the rest of the guards are within the enclosure below. If you were to strike the roof of the building with your lightning it would destroy a chunk of the roof the size of the call lightning spell (since Larian's spell softened it up).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 2, 2008)

As soon as Larian's fireball went off, Tyrla moved her horse forward, trying to get within range for her own magics.

OOC: Once the fireball goes off, or just before, Tyrla will start forward- she is trying to get so that the front of the enclosure (or rather anything coming out of it) is just barely within range of her eldritch spear (by her estimate, 230-240 feet).  She will try to keep that range (ie. retreating if enemies try to close, etc.).


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 2, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The eagle that was Avril flew up into the sky and then spiraled down towards the blockade across the north road, her keen eyes getting a good view of who was and wasn't on the roof. She was disappointed to see so many more archers on the roof, but at least the structure wasn't as big as she would've expected.

The fireball detonated, and the quick flighted eagle decended further, this time taking more of a dive than anything else. The power of the spell she'd cast earlier rested with her and as she drew closer, she realised that it'd be better to take out the archers than the ogres. The safety of her allies was paramount. Calling forth the lightning from the air, she hurled the long lightning strike down on the deck of the roof, the lightning crackling through the air with a loud clap of sound.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Decent another 80 ft. until she's within range (160 ft.). Use her Call Lightning on the one on the diagonal between the two red crossed-out ones. Damage: 3d6 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 6 minutes, 6 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2008)

Siobhan starts moving towards the blockade, thanking Kord that everything seemed to be going smoothly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

Lightning from the sky strikes the roof of the building opening a large hole in the structure. Everyone else uses the surprise round to close the distance a bit (distance from the front gate = 500 - your mounts speed).

*Initiatives* - Round 1...
Pender - 21
Ogre - 18
Sergeants - 18
Tyrla - 17
Larian - 13
Avril - 8
Regulars - 2
Warren - 6
Siobhan - 3

During the first round I assume that Pender, Warren, Siobhan, and Tyrla close the distance by having their mounts run. That puts their current distance at (500 - 5x mount speed). Larian might be moving forward as well, but he's behind by the 1 move action during the suprise round. Avril is right above the structure and currently can use her call-lightning on any of the targets below. The ogres and hobgoblins are very slow to get up and grab their weapons, wasting the entire first round.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 2, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren approaches on Serrin until he gets within 120 feet of the structure or some enemies appear.  As he moves, he twists the shadows around him into a slightly concealing cloak.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Larian follows behind the rest of the group, trying to keep up and waiting to use any further spells until they have a better idea of what they face.

OOC: I'm happy to give everyone haste when we get closer, but I can't get everyone and their horses, and we need to be within 30' of each other when I cast it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tyrla spurred the horse forward until they had reached an effective range, but she knew her riding skills left much to be desired and she had no wish to test them in close combat.  She wheeled to a stop, and began to scan the barricade, looking for anything like a target.

OOC: With the listed speed for a light warhorse at 60 feet, a round at a run is more than close enough.  She'll stop at roughly 220-230 feet from the face of the roadblock- next round she will begin tossing eldritch spear blasts at anything visible as a target, with preference given to archer-types.  While she will let the others close if they wish, she won't move in until the obvious threats are gone.  Eldritch spear is +8 ranged touch, no range increment (max 250 feet), 3d6 damage.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 3, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

As of yet, there are no targets visible, and to Pender's knowledge there may not be any at all. Pender moves forward with the group, but prefers Tyrla's strategy, so he will hang back with her if the others move farther. He trains his bow on the large doors, preparing to fire at any hostile-looking creature that emerges (readied action).


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2008)

Siobhan likewise remains with Tyrla, though if something suddenly happens to Avril she will spur her horse towards the blockade.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 3, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril halts her descent towards the complex, and instead banks to the one side, using her feathered wings to power herself in a moving turn. She keeps her eagle eyes on the ground, and then singles another opponent out for a burst of her powerful lightning bolts. She feels, for a moment, like a thunderspirit, a creature part with nature itself, hurling the elements against her foes, but the feeling passes quickly. She keeps her eyes on those below, only when time permits does she look to see how her allies are faring and getting closer to the building.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her Call Lightning on the one on the diagonal between the two red crossed-out ones, if still alive, otherwise any one closest to them. Damage: 3d6 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 6 minutes, 4 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm resolving two rounds at once for ease of play.

*Initiatives* - Rounds 1 & 2
Pender - 21
Siobhan
Tyrla
Sergeants - 18 <-Ending Here.
Larian - 13
Avril - 8
Regulars - 2
Warren - 6

While everyone closes the distance, Avril's call lightning strikes again, this time making it through to damage a few of the enemies. The bolt, however, inflicts fairly minimal damage (7 total to all of them). The hobgoblins are still more than surprised by the sudden barrage of elements. The sergeants and ogres act before their other men The ogres grab nearby javelins and start looking at their surroundings. Dumbfounded by the distance between themselves and the mounted adventurers (they completely ignore Avril's bird form) they chuck their weapons uselessly in your general direction, not even making the distance to Warren.

The sergeants meanwhile ascend the two ladders to the roof, one peering out into the sky and only seeing a bird while the other is greeted by Pender, Siobhan, and Tyrla's readied attacks. The multitude of arrows and the arcane blast kill him outright. The other sergeant turns around to see his fellow commander fall into the hole ripped through the building by the lightning and fire, nearly toppling onto one of the subbordinates. He yells somethign in goblin to his men that seem eager to follow.

Avril notices that it looks like the soldiers are going to run out the north entrance on their action, but she has ample time to throw another lightning bolt from above.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tyrla gave a satisfied chuckle as the first foe to become visible was quickly dispatched.  She shifted her hand just a bit to her right, seeking another target.

OOC: If she can see the ogres, target one of them (the one on the right, if both are visible).  Ranged touch +8, 3d6 damage, 250 foot range.  If no ogres are visible, ready action to attack the first target that appears.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 4, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren moves Serrin closer to the fort and around one side, looking to draw some attention off to the side while he looks for a way to get into the fort and do some damage up-close.

[sblock=ooc]Warren sends his light warhorse 80 feet closer, then 40 feet off to one side, the side indicated by Z on the map.  That should put him 40 feet from the wall and 40 feet to the side.  Still in Child of Shadow stance for concealment.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Seeing the effectiveness of his companions efforts with their bows, Larian draws his own and then makes a few gestures, intoning the word Veriferito.

[sblock=ooc] draw longbow and cast true strike.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 4, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril continued to circle around the structure as her allies approached, and she was pleased to see that their swift attack had the organised forces in chaos. Normally, with all the attacks they'd suffered along the way, it was the other way round. With a shrill eagle cry, she let loose another bolt of crackling lightning at those wishing to escape or exit the complex, before continuing her circular path around the complex.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her Call Lightning on the sergeant at M3, otherwise the regular at L4. Damage: 3d6 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 6 minutes, 3 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 5, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender will full attack one of the ogres with his bow, preferably one that has already been hit and looks closest to death.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2008)

Siobhan will concentrate her arrows on the most dangerous-looking monster that she has a shot at, which currently seems to be one of the ogres.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Rounds 2 & 3
Pender - 21
Siobhan
Tyrla
Sergeants - 18 <-Ending Here.
Larian - 13 <-Starting Here.
Avril - 8
Regulars - 2
Warren - 6

Larian casts true strike and Avril releases another bolt of lightning striking the sergeant with a great deal more power than the previous bolt. The lightning doesn't kill him, but it does permanently blind him. (nat 1 save)

The team of weakened and surprised grunts move to the north door and work together to open the gate.

Warren rides around, getting around to the other side of the fort and seeing the retreating enemies.

Pender, Siobhan, and Tyrla blast and shoot at the enemy ogres. It takes the better part of Pender and Siobhans arrows to bring down the one along the west side of the small fortress. One of Siobhan's arrows misses the ogre on the east side, due to cover, and Avril's blast scorches it for 14 damage.

The blind sergeant searches, carefully, for the feeling of the ladder leaving down. He's able to find it, and through very slow and methodical movement descends to the bottom of the ladder.

The remaining ogre, angered at the damage dealt to him throws a javelin at Tyrla. The weapon makes it most of the way there this time, but Tyrla is able to manuever herself and her mount out of the path of the weapon fairly simply.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

_(ooc question: the rest of the group is south of the fort, right?  also, how many guys does Warren see trying to escape north?)_

Warren rides around the fort's side to find another way in, but instead finds some enemy soldiers trying to go out that way.  He tries to direct Serrin around to block off the enemy group, unless they outnumber him too greatly (20 to 1 or something).

He wants to drop down, get just far enough from Serrin not to burn the horse, then execute a Death Mark upon one of the soldiers, hopefully a foe large enough (possibly an enemy mount) to make a nice, big explosion and catch others in the blast.

If he can't do that, he'll just move the horse a bit closer but off to the side, then move in by himself to initiate a Death Mark on one of the last enemies in the group, rather than get right in the group's way.  _'Hopefully the others will stop playing around with the ogres and get over here before everything else escapes or swarms me,'_ Warren thnks.....


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 6, 2008)

Larian feels the power of his spell take root in his arms and knows that his arrow will fly true.  He draws back on the string of his bow and brings his focus to the ogre that remains standing.  With calm confidence, he releases the arrow and watches it fly straight and true, driving into the creature's flesh.

[sblock=ooc] True Strike aided longbow attack, +27 to hit, 1d8 damage [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 6, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Her blasts of lightning were proving effective, and their combined strength against the blockage appeared to be quickly routing the warriors that defended it. With a little more time and luck, the north road would be free again. Screeching an eagle cry in support of Nature, the talons of her eagle form threw down another lightning bolt as the warriors below attempted to escape through the open gate. She swirled through the air, effortlessly flying on the breeze as the battle raged below. Towards the south she could see Mandla faithfully staying near Larian, who, along with Tyrla, were wielding power at range that the warriors of the fortress were useless to resist.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Use her Call Lightning on any creature fleeing the north gate. Damage: 3d6 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Call Lightning (Avril, 6 minutes, 2 bolts)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tyrla shook her head as the ogre's javelin fell short- this long-range assault seemed to be working well.  They were not done yet, though, and she invoked another bolt of arcane force at the beast, trying to bring it down...

OOC: Maintain range, invoke another Eldritch Spear; +8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 7, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender smiles as he witnesses the rapid fall of the defences. He takes aim at the remaining ogre with his bow.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack, if the ogre is still standing on my turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2008)

Siobhan urges her mount to start closing towards the fort. Even if Warren was a capable warrior, a stray shot from the remaining ogre could be lethal for the small halfling. 
She then takes another shot at the ogre.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 8, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Rounds 3 & 4
Pender - 21
Siobhan
Tyrla
Sergeants - 18 <-Ending Here.
Larian - 13 <-Starting Here.
Avril - 8
Regulars - 2
Warren - 6

Larian's arrow strikes its target dealing 8 points of damage.

Avril releases her lightning against the retreating hobgoblin regulars. The blast deals 9 damage.

The regulars run at full speed to the east, just as Warren comes around the corner.

Warren dismounts and runs after the nearest of the four grunts, catching him with the death mark. The blastwave that follows kills two of his nearby allies as well.

Pender uses a few arrows to strike down the ogre, who drops from the second shot.

Siobhan rides forward and fires a single arrow at the remaining grunt. The arrow hits and deals 12 damage.

Tyrla rides into position to finish off the sergeant just as he exits the building. Her blast finishes off the last combatant.

_________________________________________________________________________

Your enemies here look to be poorly supplied and under equipped. Further, it seems the ogres both had a nasty case of the red ache. Besides the sergeants, the regulars equipment looks below standard hobgoblin fair, and in general they seem to have been sickly and of poor morale.

Among their remaining possessions, there are four vials of cure light wounds potion and a heavy stockpile of spears, arrows, torches, javelins, and building supplies most likely used in the construction of the fortification. Based on their sleeping arrangements and the amount of equipment at the fortress, it doesn't seem likely that this forward base had any further scouts or skirmishers left.

The sergeant killed last was in posession of a note that is written in goblin. It looks, by the length and signing of it, to be a letter. Without being able to read goblin, there's not a great deal that can be translated. Two words, however, do look to be written in common.

The first appears a few times on the page: _Rhest_

The second only appears towards the end: _Blackmore_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Tyrla barely took the time to get off her horse.  She got down only long enough to peek through the door into the "fort", then shook her head in disgust.  "Take anything that looks useful, I guess.  Then we'll pile the bodies and useless gear inside and set fire to the place."

With her opinion clear, she mounted up again and rode out a bit up the trail.  As the others did what they wanted here, she kept her eyes to the north road- it wouldn't do to get surprised by reinforcements...


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender takes this opportunity to restock his arrows.

"Does anyone recognize this word 'Blackmore'? It sounds like it might be someone's name. In any event, it looks like it must have something to do with Rhest, so it might be important to us."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2008)

"I'll request Kord for the ability to understand the goblin tongue next morning," Siobhan says. "Also, I think setting the fortification to fire might attract more of those little green creatures, but it would seem like a necessary evil."

[sblock=OoC]Prepare Comprehend Languages instead of Divine Favour at next rest. Unless we gain enough XP to level, in which case I'm spending the skill points to actually learn the language.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I fear it means nothing to me.  I don't have significant knowledge of the lands around here, nor the important people.  Maybe one of the locals will be able to tell us once we return to one of the villages.

As for burning the outpost, I don't see any alternative course of action.  We must prevent their reinforcements from repeating the crimes these have committed.  Removing the structure would be a good first step.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 9, 2008)

XP for the previous encounter was 325.

After some preparation, the building is set to burn. Some initial damage to the structure is done to help the fire catch everything, but the simple fortification is still difficult to get into a proper fire. Eventually the structure does catch, and begins to burn quickly, releasing a large black cloud of smoke into the sky above.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Tyrla looked at the rising column of smoke for a few moments, then swept her gaze across the sky.  "Well, that ought to bring any other troops nearby at a run...  Do we want to move out, or try to set up some kind of ambush and wipe out anything that comes to investigate?"

OOC: If Avril is till on high guard, excellent- if not, Tyrla will suggest that.  Even if we move out, we  will want to know if anything is responding to our smoke signal.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 9, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 17 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The last of the enemies fell to her allies, and with the literal bird's eye view that she had, she could see clearly how the last seconds of the battle unfolded. She drifted down towards where her allies were gathered, and, hearing of their intent to set fire to the complex, she used the last of her lightning in an attempt to help with just that.

She then swooped down and landed, deciding that with the information they had and what they'd learnt, it would be best if she roamed in the skies ahead to warn them of any trouble. With her keen eyes and senses, she should be able to spot trouble hopefully long before it spotted her. As the black smoke spiraled into the sky, she leapt upward, and started scouting the surrounding area towards Rhest and the Blackmore.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril will stay in eagle form for now.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Barkskin (Avril, 60 minutes)
Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

Avril doesn't spot anything coming out of the Witchwood or the Blackfens--yet. The smoke, however, is probably visible from fairly deep into either. For the most part, you still have the rest of the day left, so if you choose to travel rather than wait you can get   at least part-way into the swamp.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

*"Well,"* the halfling speaks up, *"let's get going and find some cover before it gets too dark.  I'd like to not be ambushed in my sleep again."*

He takes one of the healing potions from a dead hobgoblin and puts it away where one of his old, drunken potions once was, and mounts up on Serrin again.  He's itching for a better fight, or some better loot, since that's all he's around here for.  Warren starts thinking again about whether or not the party could find some hobgoblin treasury to loot, and thereby break the gobbos' will to fight since they won't be getting paid....


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tyrla took one last careful look around, but it seemed like no immediate response was forthcoming.  She gazed up at the eagle flying high above, then wheeled her horse into line behind Warren.  "Indeed.  Let us put some distance behind us.  It certainly feels better to be striking them, rather than having them hit us."

OOC: Ready to roll out, but keeping careful watch in case anything comes looking- though hopefully Avril will spot them first...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2008)

"We should probably keep a double watch for tonight," Siobhan says as they leave the burning fort behind.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 11, 2008)

That would appear to be quiet prudent, given the circumstances.  I think we should also try to avoid a situation that divides our company while resting, lest we repeat our experience from the shack.  I will, of course, be free to share the second half of our resting time, as I only need four hours of rest.

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender takes one last look at the burning fort. He has the distinct feeling that the party has crossed the Rubicon with the sacking of the building. He turns and spurs his horse on to fall in with the rest of the party.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2008)

After just a few more miles of travel, your group edges their way into the Blackfens. The swamps here are overflowing with the kind of life that likes stagnant water. Plants, fungi, moss, misquitoes, lizards of all sorts, and the occational stirge populate the swamp. The place also smells quite a bit like sulfur and rot.

A mile into the swamp, you come upon a shocking sight.

A low, mossy island of mud and peat protrudes from the marsh waters ahead. Two gnarled trees grow fitfully on the rugged ground, and sprawled across their turgid roots is the ruined and bloody remains of a horse sized owl. The once-magnificent bird's body has been partially dissolved in places, and swaths of foul, dark green fluid still sizzle and pop, eating away at exposed flesh and bone.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 12, 2008)

Halt my friends.  We must approach this carefully.  Those acidic burns are quite alarming.   Larian reaches into his backpack and removes a rolled up parchment as he speaks.

[sblock=ooc] He removes his scroll of Mass Resist Energy, preparing to cast it.  Also, knowledge check to come up with what might live in a swamp and use acid to kill?  I know, but does Larian? [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 12, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril remained in the sky scanning the area around where the tree lay. If this tree had somehow caught this owl, or some dragon or something had thrown the large creature into the tree, then she was in a bad spot flying around in the shape of a small eagle. She circled lower, staying a good distance away from the tree, and keeping her keen eyes on anything that moved in the area. The last thing she wanted was a surprise to jump on them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril makes active spot checks while in the air.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance, Flaming Sphere
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tyrla reined her horse to a stop well short of the gruesome sight.  "Whatever did that is probably still nearby," she said worriedly, echoing Larian's concerns.  She looked upwards, making sure Avril's eagle form was still visible, then looked around the group.  "I guess one of us should investigate- or, more likely, act as the bait to draw out whatever is responsible..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 12, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren stops his horse and sighs.  *"Yeah yeah, I know what you mean - who you mean."*  The halfling hops down and starts trudging through the muck, drawing his short sword and casting his eyes about for trouble, at least whenever he isn't glancing down to watch his steps.

If Larian wants to use the scroll first, Warren will wait a moment before exploring the area.  Otherwise he sets out as soon as he's made sure his boots and everything are on securely.  Trying to sneak about and keep watch, insofar as he can in the swamp.  He keeps his shadow twisted about him for some measure of concealment as he goes.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2008)

"Didn't something like this happen before?" Siobhan says as Warren starts towards the carcass. 
The aasimar nocks an arrow ready on the holy bow as she watches the halfling's progress.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 13, 2008)

Larian considers using the scroll, but figures it's best to conserve resources until they know what they're facing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

[sblock=Tyrla]You recognize the type of acid here as having been draconic in origin.[/sblock]

The group holds back, staying away from the dead owl. Four draconic shapes leap from thewater, slashing with razor-tipped clawed wings. A frill on their foreheads that extends down their backs suggests a green dragon was somehow involved in the creation of these monsters.







Further, Tyrla recognizes a few distinct facts about the creatures.

[sblock]This type of creature is called a greenspawn razorfiend. It is a magical beast completely impervious to acid, having a powerful breath weapon similar to that of a black or green dragon. Their wings are used as weapons and to assist them in gliding and jumping, but they cannot fly. They hunt in solitary groups or packs, living only to kill, but they are surprisingly intelligent, more so than their vicious and barbaric nature would lead one to believe.[/sblock]

The creatures move with incredible speed, during their initial actions they manage to cover a significantly distance between the group and themselves. They leap into the air as soon as  their feet were out of the water and onto the earth, bypassing much of the difficult terrain to close the distance.

*Initiatives* - Surprise Round
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22 <-acts
Warren 17 <-acts
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7 <-acts

*Razorfiends:* The creatures emerge from their hiding places and move closer, using their incredible jumping ability to cover much of the initial distance between the group and themselves.





Blue squares are shallow bogs. Dark green are heavy undergrowth. The lighter-off-green that makes up the trail and some of the other areas are light undergrowth. The squares around the owl are normal (no penalties). As usual you can start anywhere within the red outline (note that everyone except Avril is mounted). Avril can start in any square, but also needs to declare an altitude. Warren can start off unmounted and a little closer, however much he feels is a reasonable assumption of his approach.

*Bogs:* If a square is part of a shallow bog, it has deep mud or standing water of about 1 foot in depth. It costs 2 squares of movement to move into a square with a shallow bog, and the DC of Tumble checks in such a square increases by 2.

Both shallow and deep bogs increase the DC of Move Silently checks by 2.

*Undergrowth:* Vines, roots, and short bushes cover much of the ground in a forest. A space covered with light undergrowth costs 2 squares of movement to move into, and it provides concealment. Undergrowth increases the DC of Tumble and Move Silently checks by 2 because the leaves and branches get in the way.

Heavy undergrowth costs 4 squares of movement to move into, and it provides concealment with a 30% miss chance (instead of the usual 20%). It increases the DC of Tumble and Move Silently checks by 5. Heavy undergrowth is easy to hide in, granting a +5 circumstance bonus on Hide checks. Running and charging are impossible. Squares with undergrowth are often clustered together. Undergrowth and trees aren’t mutually exclusive; it’s common for a 5-foot square to have both a tree and undergrowth.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Tyrla spat a hissing oath in Draconic as she slid gracelessly from the saddle- she knew the horse was probably going to panic, and she wasn't an experienced enough rider to control the beast.  "They're dragon-spawn!  Acid-breathers!," she called, hoping Larian had kept that scroll close at hand.  Even as she spoke, though, she began her own response...

OOC: Starting at U 19; move action to dismount, then invoke an eldritch spear at the nearest critter (N/O 12-13); +8 ranged touch, 3d6 damage


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

(We're starting during the surprise round, during which you only get a standard action.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2008)

OOC: In that case, just the soliloquy and the eldritch spear.  She'll dismount/fall off the horse next round.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 29, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren hisses in annoyance.  Those marsh-walking magic boots from Vraath Keep would've been helpful here, but instead he got these speedy magic boots.  Probably why the dang lizards heard him trying to sneak through the bushes and mud.

He backpedals a bit and assumes a defensive stance, not sure he wants to get too close to a couple of these lizards all by his lonesome.

_(ooc: total defense and a 5-foot step back towards the group.  Likely started in R-12, having moved further along the path while trying to scout the area, until the lizards heard or smelled him get closer to their owl-carcass and bog-pools.  So now he should be in R-13.  Note, with his Tumble ranks, total defense is +6 AC, so AC 29 until his next turn.)_


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 13, 2008)

Larian stares, dumbfounded by the speed of the creatures.  He can do nothing but collect himself as they charge at the travellers.  Start at U21.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 13, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Down on the ground Avril spots the lizard-like creatures erupt from the swamp, and she lets out an eagle-cry of warning to her friend below. She casts a quick glance at Mandla, the dog having suffered a little bit travelling through the bog of the swamp. Mandla's hair stood on end as it remained by Larian's side, protecting the spellcaster from any of these creatures that would come close.

Circling about a hundred feet in the air above the tree with the dead owl, Avril immediatly casts a spell, targetting one of the dragon-like creatures beneath her. A ball of flame forms on top of the creature, threatening to burn it with elemental fire. Avril cries once more before looking at the descent to get a little closer to the battle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Mandla continues to defend Larian, so will start in a square adjacent to him. Mandla readies an attack to bite any creature that comes close to him or Larian. Mandla Bite Attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril is 100 ft. up in the air at M13. She casts Flaming Sphere, and targets the critter at N/O 12/13. Damage: 2d6 hp Fire. Reflex DC 15 negates.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)
Flaming Sphere (5 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 1
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22
Warren 17
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7

*Tyrla:* Tyrla is the first to act, noting her skittish mount, and firing her eldritch blast into the nearest foe. The blast scorches her target for 14 points of damage.

*Warren:* Warren backs off, careful to protect himself from the razorfiends.

*Avril:* Conjurs a ball of flame right into the monster that was hit by Tyrla. The creatures feral instincts and quick reaction time allow it to avoid the hit.

*Razorfiends:* The greenspawn are fast, and they leap into the air covering between 15 and 40 feet with their jumps even without running. They land on the bounce, running through the problematic terrain with a great deal of haste. Two of them gang up on Pender, seeing his weapons and armor as the most threatening thing on display. One misses, but the other confirms a critical hit dealing 32 points of damage. Mandla reactively attacks one of the fiends, hitting it for 8 damage.

A third monster makes it to Warren and attacks, but is dodged fairly easily by the nimble halfling.

The fourth makes a poor jump, and does not cover nearly enough ground to directly engage the group.





I made some presumptions on Siobhan and Pender's positions.
R-S/19-20 is the most injurred (22 points).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Tyrla shuddered at the sight of the two beasts suddenly right in front of her- this was not good.  She slid gracelessly from the saddle, dismounting before the horse could throw her- in a reflexive twist of self-preservation, she went off the side away from the beasts.  Even as she moved, though, another surge of arcane power curled into her hand, ready to be unleashed.

OOC: Dismount, so that the horse is between her and the beasts (I guess that puts her in V 19); invoke another eldritch blast, defensively if needed; ranged touch +9, 3d6+1 damage (point blank); Concentration +11 vs. DC 16; targeting R/S 19-20


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2008)

Siobhan gives up trying to fire an arrow at the moment, and instead draws her warhammer while holding the bow in the other. She swings the weapon towards the closest beast, using her higher position on the horse to her advantage.
"Begone, foul beast of evil!"

[sblock=OoC]An excellent presumption. 
Siobhan smites the greenspawn, bringing her final modifiers to +12 (1d8+11/x3).
Her Ride modifier, if it is needed at some point, is -2.
AC is currently 18, Touch 12, Flat-footed 17 due to not having shield readied.

I probably won't be having a reliable internet connection for the next couple of days, so here are some guidelines for handling her:
Continue melee attacking untill no spawn is adjacent.
When no enemies adjacent, cast Prayer.
If a spawn is within an easy distance (one move), engage, otherwise sheath the warhammer and use the bow.
Healing seriously wounded allies takes precedence over attacking the enemies unless there are only a few left on the brink of death.
If reduced to less than ½ HP, activate Healing Devotion as an immediate action.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 23, Child of Shadow stance*

Warren evades one strike then spins to the right, twisting light and shadow around him until he disappears, then he jukes to the left and executes his Death Mark, stabbing the lizard-beast in front of him at the end of the blade-weaving pattern.  Hopefully it'll strike and blast the monster with flames....

[sblock=ooc]Just so it's clear, Warren is dismounted; he'd never go scouting on horseback.  His mount's probably behind Larian's, waiting (luckily it's a warhorse, so it won't flee at the sight and sound of battle).

He 5-foot steps to space Q-12, after initiating Cloak of Deception for invisibility.  Then he attacks with Death Mark and reappears.

Short sword +13 melee for 1d4+5+3 damage, +1d6 sneak attack damage, +6d6+3 fire damage (Reflex DC 16 halves the fire damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 14, 2008)

*Larian Transmuter 6--AC 18--Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5--HP 29/29*

Stay on your horses, if you can.  They're trained for battle and should stay steadfast beneath us, Larian shouts to his companions.  He then invokes the power stored within the scroll he carries, coating Siobhan, Tyrla, Pender, Mandla and himself in magical protection from the draconic creatures' likely acidic attacks.  Finally, he withdraws a long, slightly glowing stick from his belt.

[sblock=ooc] use scroll of Mass Resist Energy, giving the five characters named Acid Resistance 10.  He then withdraws his stronger wand of magic missile. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp
Resist Energy (Acid), Mass--50 minutes on Mandla, Pender, Siobhan, Tyrla and himself

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 14, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender groans and swoons in his saddle as the dragon-y creature batters him. He momentarily considers withdrawing to take a healing potion, but decides not to leave his friends at the hands of these beasts until at least one or two of them is taken out.

'Heironeous, help me,' he thinks to himself. Then he spurs his horse on to attack, and lays into the enemies with his uncle's magic sword.

[sblock=OOC]Ride check to Guide with knees, freeing hand for two-handed grip on sword (auto success, except on natural 1).
Ride check to Fight with warhorse (auto success, except on natural 1).
Warhorse Full Attack:
2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Pender Full Attack:
+12/+2 _+1 Adamantine Greatsword_ 2d6 + 9 (19-20/x2)
Pender has Cleave, and will use it should he drop one of the monsters. Obviously, if one drops, any remaining attacks will also be on the other threatened monster.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 14, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril watched the world below explode into battle, her group of allies bundles together in a fiery battle. She watched Mandla leap to Larian's defense, and hoped that the dog would be fine. She did not want to lose another one. Unable to do much use while trying to keep herself aloft, she took a downward flight path to keep herself airborne, while at the same time clutching her eagle claw and moving the flaming ball of fire closer to the battle where her allies were.

Mandla meanwhile growled as his fur stood on edge, the taste of battle in his mouth. The powerful dog leapt again at the nearest greenspawn, powerful jags and a strong body forcing its way onto the creature in an attempt to bring it down. _Be safe, Mandla!_ Avril thought to herself as she dove closer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Mandla continues to defend Larian, and bites the creature at R/S 19/20. If that one's down on Mandla's turn, ready an action to attack any other greenspawn that comes within 5 ft. Mandla Bite Attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril takes a move action to dive and maintain herself in the air. She moves 60 ft. across and 60 ft. down, bringing her to U12 above Larian, 40 ft. in the air. She then uses her remaining move action to move the Flaming Sphere onto the critter at S/T 17/18. Damage: 2d6 hp Fire. Reflex DC 15 negates.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)
Flaming Sphere (4 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 2
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22
Warren 17
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7
Killiar's Hunters <-newly arrived

*Tyrla:* Tyrla dismounts and releases an eldritch blast against the already injured monster. Her blast inflicts 15 more points of damage.

*Warren:* Warren's quickly turns against his attacker and uses his combination of martial abilities to strike. The blow deals 12 fire damage and 13 normal damage. (You also can't 5 ft. step in difficult terrain, I believe, which this is.)

*Larian:* Larian summons a powerful ward against acid attacks that protects Siobhan, Tyrla, Pender, Mandla and himself. The ward provides much needed protection, but keep in mind that your mounts are still vulnerable.

*Pender:* Pender uses his mounted combat advantage to much affect, although his horse does not land a damaging blow on either attack. Pender, however, deals 31 points of damage against the aggressor already most injured. The creature, however, stands tall even after that damage.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan makes a smite attack against the target in range. She hits, and deals 15 points of damage. This is against the (before this point) unharmed upponent.

*Avril:* Mandla bites the designated target, inflicting only 5 points of damage. Avril, meanwhile, manipulates the flaming sphere to attack one of the monsters, but it has quick reflexes and avoids the sphere even while engaged with Siobhan and Pender.

*Killiar's Hunters:* There is a strange rush of wind overhead in the middle of the battle. Arrows crash down into the dragonspawn monsters landing hits on the most injured one and the one fighting Warren. They inflict 15 points on the one hit by Pender's sword and Mandla's bite, dropping it. In addition three arrows hit the one Warren is fighting inflicting 7, 7, and 6 damage. The origin of the help is from five giant owls like the one that lies dead in the clearing. Each bears a rider--a dark-haired elf wearing leather armor dyed green and brown to match the colors of the marsh. They seem dead set on helping to kill the dragonspawn in front of you.

*Razorfiends:* One of the monsters jumps closer, filling the gap in their assault and using its breath weapon against the grouped up party. The acid hits Larian, Mandla, Tyrla, and Pender. Damage is Larian 0, Pender 0, Mandla 9, and Tyrla 0. The mounts in range, however, take the full 19 points of damage. Quick reflexes and the acid protection do wonders to prevent the damage. The remaining monster near the group full attacks Pender. It misses once, but then scores a hit for 18 more points of damage with it's razor sharp wing. This drops pender unconcious, and the creature instantly changes his focus to Siobhan. It then makes a bite attack that hits and deals 10 points of damage. The razorfiend engaged with Warren hits twice, dealing 24 damage between two hits. The bite misses.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 15/39, AC 29, Assassin's Stance*

Warren grits his teeth at the pain of his new injuries, and after a moment's hesitation in thinking he should kill this beast right now while he still can, the halfling instead chooses to raise his guard again and try to back away and buy some time for a better opportunity.

*"Avril, I could use some healing if you can spare a moment!"* he shouts out.  _'One or two more hits like that, and I'll be down or dead,'_ the halfling thinks.

[sblock=ooc]Was going to try and attack back, but it doesn't seem likely the beast will drop before Warren does, and he's too wise and tactically-trained to waste his time like that.

Warren takes total defense once again, then moves 15 feet away to space R-15.  Dang terrain makes it impossible for him to Tumble more than 5 feet this round, so he's going to have to use a normal move and provoke an attack of opportunity.  At least he gets the AC bonus first.

Hopefully the 20% concealment miss chance from the undergrowth hasn't been forgotten, because Warren needs it (and he's unmounted anyway, so he's not very tall compared to the underbrush).  Warren changes stances in mid-stride to Assassin's Stance.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tyrla stifled a cry of anger and dismay as the first of her allies dropped under the fiends' horrific assault.  She barely even noticed the arrival of the owl-riders- all of her attention was focused on the beasts that were right in front of her.  

OOC: another point-blank eldritch blast, this one at the one at S/T 17-18; +9 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2008)

*Larian Transmuter 6--AC 18--Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5--HP 29/29*

Larian looks on with concern as their newest companion falls before the brutal onslaught of the draconic creatures.  He knows, however, that his first priority must be to finish the fight.  He turns to the one that is coming in late and raises the wand in his hand, firing three glowing orbs at the creature.

[sblock=ooc] use wand of magic missile (5th level) on the creature in S22.  3d4+3 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp
Resist Energy (Acid), Mass--50 minutes on Mandla, Pender, Siobhan, Tyrla and himself

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 16, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

As Pender starts to lose consciousness, he has time to think about the healing potions in his pack. He hopes that his companions prevail, and that one of them will administer one of the potions to him. The last thing he sees is owls... giant owls descending like angels in the chaos around him... then the world goes black...


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 16, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 36/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril heard Warren's call from the other side of the heaviest fighting, and, with a last glance at the fallen Pender and Mandla, she gave an eagle cry and sped that way. Siobhan would hopefully look after the injured there. She could after all not be in two places at once. While she dived down to Warren's level, Mandla pressed the attack against the newly arrived dragonspawn, throwing his power with ferocity at the scaled creatures.

Avril swept down past Warren, lightly touching a wing to the injured halfling and then starting to climb again on the other side. She gave another eagle cry, hoping that her small frame wouldn't be a target for these huge creatures.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Mandla continues to defend Larian, and bites the creature at R/S 22/23. Mandla Bite Attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril takes a move action to dive and maintain herself in the air. She moves 70 ft. diagonally to S12 above Warren, 10 ft. in the air, just above Warren. She then casts Cure Moderate Wounds, healing 2d8+6 hp to Warren. The Flaming Sphere stays where it is and the critter needs to save again. Damage: 2d6 hp Fire. Reflex DC 15 negates.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)
Flaming Sphere (3 rounds)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 3
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22
Warren 17
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7
Killiar's Hunters

*Tyrla:* Tyrla's eldritch blast deals 13 damage to the target.

*Warren:* Warren takes the best defensive fighting style he can while avoiding the nearest monster.

*Larian:* Larian uses his wand on his nearest target inflicting 10 points of damage with his magic missiles.

*Pender:* Drops to -2 (if I'm right on your current HP).

*Siobhan:* Casts cure serious wounds on Pender. Casting defensively. The spell heals Pender for 20.

*Avril:* Mandla deals another 5 points of damage to the greenspawn razorfiend Larian attacked with magic missile. Avril then flies to Warren and heals him for 12. The sphere still fails to injur the quick reflexes of the razorfiend.

*Killiar's Hunters:* The owls and their riders continue to move around from above, not risking coming within 60 feet of the ground for fear of the leaping monsters speed. Their shots are all aimed at the straggler to the north (near Warren) this time. They score 35 points of damage, total, but the creature can still stand despite his massive blood loss and number of sucking chestwounds.

*Razorfiends:* The greenspawn hit by all the arrows takes a long jump forward and then runs therest of the way through the undergrowth to reach the edge of the bog. The monster nearer Larian and Mandla makes a full attack against the dog, since its breath weapon is down and it can't make a full attack if it moves at all. Mandla proves amazingly lucky (nat 2, nat 2) and avoids the creatures wing attacks, but he does get hit by the bite for 8 points of damage. 

The final remaining razorfiend jumps straight up, provoking an attack of opportunity from Siobhan and Pender (though I don't think Pender could take it since he probably dropped his weapon). Siobhan hits for only 8 damage. The creature then uses its breath weapon on Tyrla, Siobhan, Pender, Larian, and Mandla. Everyone but Tyrla failed their saves but oddly both Siobhan and Pender's mounts made the save (though others in range would take full damage). Damage is 21 before any reductions. So for most characters, who failed their saves, damage is 11 after acid protection. Those that saved and had acid protection take 0 damage.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tyrla dropped into a reflexive crouch as the beast leapt over their heads- a move that allowed most of its acidic breath to miss her.  These creatures seemed far tougher than most of the foes they had faced so far, but at least one of them seemed to have been taken down.  She tried to call forth another bolt of power without moving into the reach of the nearby creature.

OOC: Another point-blank eldritch blast, invoked defensively; Concentration +11 vs. DC 16; +9 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/39, AC 23, Island of Blades stance*

Warren calls out to the bird, *"Thanks Avril!"* then hustles towards the monster that's attacking Siobhan and Tyrla.

Unfortunately, the thick underbrush slows him down greatly, and even with his magic boots, the halfling has trouble reaching them to help.  *"Pender, help Larian and Mandla!  I'll help Siobhan and Tyrla!"* he tells the beleguered warrior.

Then he twists the shadows around him differently, knowing there's no time to slog through the marsh into a flanking position before he strikes.

_(Double-move to U-16, and switch to Island of Blades stance.)_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 17, 2008)

"Thank you, Siobhan," says Pender to the healer/warrior. 'I hope we live long enough for me to repay the favor in some way,' he thinks to himself.

"I'm no good without a healing boost, Warren. I can't go toe-to-toe with them like this much longer, and I dropped my sword while knocked out, to boot. Plus, we're sitting ducks for their acid breath if we stick together in a knot like this. We multiply their power _for_ them!"

Pender spurs his mount away from the heat of the battle, hoping to buy a little time to heal himself and get into a more tactically advantageous position. As his horse moves, he digs in his pack to retrieve a potion. He pops it down in one eager gulp and whips around, bow in hand, to take aim at the fiendish creatures.

[sblock=OOC]Directs horse to make double move roughly to the NW. Base speed is 50', but unsure how far he can actually get in this terrain. I'm pretty sure that Pender and horse are not in any threatened squares, so this should not provoke AoOs.
Retrieve potion of _cure serious wounds_ as Move action.
Drink potion as Standard action.
Use Quick Draw feat to draw bow as Free action.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2008)

Seeing Pender retreat out of danger for now, Siobhan resumes beating on the beast, calling on Kord's power to strenghten her arms.
[sblock=OoC]Using Feat of Strenght, so attack is at +13 (1d8+7/x3)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 17, 2008)

*Larian Transmuter 6--AC 18--Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5--HP 18/29*

Larian extricates himself from the smoking remains of his horse, saddened by yet another sacrifice.  I will avenge you, my friend, he says to the creature that carried him so far.
He then turns and draws on his arcane power once more, concnetrating for a moment and speaking the word Ustolo.  A line of blue light so bright that it makes eyes water to look at it leaves his hand, flying toward the nearest enemy.

[sblock=ooc] move action to stand, cast scorching ray (with point blank and precise), +7 ranged touch for 4d6+1 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp
Resist Energy (Acid), Mass--50 minutes on Mandla, Pender, Siobhan, Tyrla and himself

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 17, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 29/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Having healed Warren, and seeing the dire straights the battle was headed down, Avril spun around, flapping her eagle wings to gain some height above the battle. She gave a cry of anguish when the acidic breath blew over Mandla, but thankfully the dog still stood standing, fierce in battle, though now gravely injured.

Fearing another loss within a short space of time, she flew closer to her animal companion, and used her magic to cast a spell that would give the dog further endurance against the powerful attacks of these creatures. Mandla, feeling stronger, attacked the fiend before it with renewed vigor.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Mandla continues to defend Larian, and bites the creature at R/S 22/23. Mandla Bite Attack: +8. Damage: 1d6+4. Avril takes a move action to turn around and maintain herself in the air. She moves diagonally and up to V21, 40 ft. in the air. She then casts Bear's Endurance on Mandla. She leaves the flaming sphere this round, since she doesn't have an action to move it.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)
Flaming Sphere (2 rounds)
Bear's Endurance (Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 4
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22
Warren 17
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7
Killiar's Hunters

*Tyrla:* Tyrla's point blank Eldritch blast deals 10 points of damage.

*Warren:* Warren moves in closer.

*Larian:* Larian's scorching ray hits its mark dealing 15 damage to the southernmost razorfiend.

*Pender:* Pender boldly explains (rather thoroughly too) his intentions. He withdraws some distance, and drinks a potion that heals him for 17.

*Siobhan:* Siobhan uses righteous strength to strike for 15 points of damage.

*Avril:* Mandla bites and hits the razorfiend for 5 points again. Meanwhile avril manuevers around and casts a spell to help bolster Mandla's stamina.

*Killiar's Hunters:* The owls and riders release another volley of arrows into the fleeing razorfiend. Only two hit, but it's enough to bring the powerful monster down just before it could dive into the water. They manuever back towards the rest of the fight.

*Razorfiends:* The two remaining monsters pummel the nearest most threatening targets with wing and tooth. Tyrla is the unlucky victim of a powerful hit, which barely fails to critical (go go +1 from ring). The second wing hits, and the bite also hits. In total, Tyrla takes 31 points of damage. The other razorfiend full attacks the dog again, hitting for 14 and 17 damage (31 total as well). The riding dog hangs on to conciousness only due to avril's spell. The monsters seem fully focused on fighting to the death, and both are still standing despite their serious injuries.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tyrla quite nearly shrieked in mixed pain and rage- for once, it was actually mostly from pain.  She knew even another glancing blow might be the end of her, and did not hesitate another moment before fleeing, slogging through the muck ina an attempt to evade the beast's further attacks.

OOC: Withdraw, headed for (roughly) Q 16, or as close to that as the terrain will allow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

I think, and this is off the top of my head here, that withdrawing only protects the 1st square of movement from attacks of opportunity, and the monster has 10 ft. reach. That should probably factor into your decision.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC: Looks like that is right- so we'll just have to hope we can actually kill it this round.

IC: Tyrla looked for somewhere to flee, but it appeared as if the creature's wingspan could reach around past the possible cover of Siobhan's horse.  With no room to run, she would have to fight, as unappealing as that was...  She tried to unleash another blast of arcane power, hoping the other threats would distract the creature enough for her to get a clean shot.

OOC: another defensive eldritch blast; Concentration +11 vs. DC 16; +9 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 17, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Eagle) - AC 14 - hp 42/42 - Spot +20 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp -2/57 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril noticed Mandla fall to the power of the razorfiends, and her cry of anguish rang loudly through the marshes. Fear of loss gripped her once again as she circled through the air, keeping herself from falling to the ground. Her keen eyes could just notice the faint signs of breathing from the powerful dog, and thankfully her companion still seemed alive. 

Thinking about her options, she realised that the flame of the sphere had been largely ineffective against these creatures. And with Larian and Tyrla now standing against these powerful brutes unaided, things were looking dire. Her mind was awash with the decision on what she could do to save them.

Deciding to leave Mandla lying, largely in safety, she swung down and spiraled into a dive, hoping to give Larian and Tyrla a chance. She swept past Tyrla, lightly touching a wing to her tiefling companion, healing some her wounds.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril cast Cure Light Wounds and then takes a move action to move diagonally down to V20, 10 ft. in the air. She then touches Tyrla, healing her 1d8+5 hp. She leaves the flaming sphere again this round, since she doesn't have an action to move it.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Eagle, 6 hours)
Flaming Sphere (1 round)
Bear's Endurance (Mandla, 6 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Cure Minor Wounds (2), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 27/39, AC 23, Island of Blades stance*

_(Tyrla might want to hold until after Warren's action, since he's moved up closer to her and Siobhan and is ready to attack...might drop the razorfiend, possibly.
Also, everyone in melee with that razorfiend is now considered to be flanking it.)_

Warren steps in beside Siobhan and spins his blade to invoke flames around it, then stabs the monster with a pair of phantom, flaming blades!  *"DIE!!!"* the halfling screams in fury.  These monsters were proving too tough and dangerous, and all the underbrush is really starting to tick Warren off.

[sblock=ooc]Move action towards the beast since terrain apparently prevents 5-foot steps...  Swift action to initiate Burning Blade, followed by a standard action Shadow Blade Technique.  Island of Blades stance means he and Siobhan and Tyrla are considered to be flanking the razorfiend now, so he gets Sneak Attack.

I rolled 18 and 25 total for the attack rolls, and since I'm worried these critters have high Dex and natural armor, I'm taking the 25 for the true attack roll, with the 18 as the shadow blade that misses.  Piercing damage is 12 points after factoring in sneak attack, and the cold damage is negated since the shadow blade wasn't the higher attack roll.  Burning Blade does 8 points of fire damage this time.

So 25 to hit, for 12 piercing and 8 fire damage.

Shadow Blade Technique, piercing damage, sneak attack, cold damage, Burning Blade (1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=25, 1d4+5=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6+5=8) [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 18, 2008)

*Larian Transmuter 6--AC 18--Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5--HP 18/29*

Worried about his companions, and himself, Larian quickly steps away from the oncoming beast and casts one of his signature balls of fire past it.  Its explosion catches their foe, but falls short of the fallen riding dog.

[sblock=ooc] 5' step to U:20, then cast Fireball so that it hits the greenspawn but misses Mandla (so centered at O/P:23/24).  8d6 fire damage, reflex 17 for half. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] Spells Prepared
0- Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
1st- Feather Fall, Color Spray, Mage Armor, True Strike, Feather Fall (Trans.)
2nd- Knock, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Bull's Strength(Trans.)
3rd- Dispell Magic, Fireball, Fireball, Haste (Trans)

Spells in Effect
Mage Armor--12 hours from departing camp
Resist Energy (Acid), Mass--50 minutes on Mandla, Pender, Siobhan, Tyrla and himself

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available [/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 19, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender nocks an arrow and looks back and forth between the two remaining targets. Each presents a deadly danger to a group of his friends. In the end, he decides that he has the better shot at the southernmost monster. He lets a pair of arrow fly towards it.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack: +8/+3 Composite Longbow 1d8 + 4 (x3). If that monster drops, then one or both attacks will be aimed at the other monster.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2008)

Siobhan wavered in her decision. There was a chance she could take down the beast next to her and Tyrla before it had a chance to shred either of them to pieces, but if she failed, things would most certainly not end well...
[sblock=OoC]If the adjacent Greenspawn looks like it will go down from one blow, Siobhan will smack it. If not (or it is already dead), she'll instead cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Tyrla

Attack bonus +10 (1d8+5/x3)
Cure spell 2d8+7, Concentration +11[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

*Initiatives* - Round 5
Razorfiends 25 <-ending here
Tyrla 22
Warren 17
Larian 15
Pender 14
Siobhan 13
Avril 7
Killiar's Hunters

*Tyrla:* Tyrla's Eldritch blast deals 14 damage at point blank to the monster that threatens to end her life.

*Warren:* Warren slides into position, but in doing so provokes an attack of opportunity that hits him for 8 damage. Warren then delivers the final lethal blow against the razorfiend. (Not absolutely positive on the AoO provoke, but I think it does because you have to take a 'move action'.)

*Larian:* Larian moves (can't 5 ft. step in difficult terrain I believe) provoking an attack against him that deals 8 damage. He then unleashes one of his attuned fireballs. The creature makes its reflex save but still takes 17 fire damage.

*Pender:* Pender's ranged attacks only hit once, dealing 7 damage.

*Siobhan:* Heals Tyrla for 16 points of damage.

*Avril:* Moves in and heals Tyrla for another 9.

*Killiar's Hunters:* Each hunter makes one ranged attack, two hit, together dealing 12 damage.

*Razorfiends:* The single remaining Razorfiend leaps up and lands next to Pender, his wing cutting into the mounted fighter and dealing 12 damage.

--Allow me some freedom here to try to expediate things.--

*Tyrla:* The warlock utters another dark word striking the remaining combatant for 13 damage.

*Warren:* Warren waits a second to act, waiting to see if another ally can down it without him having to incur another opportunity attack.

*Larian:* Larian uses his readied want to cast magic missiles against the creature one last time. In total they only deal 7 damage, but it's enough to bring the beast down.

--Out of Combat--

The owls and their riders circle over head. Only one of the pack starts to descend towards the ground near the group. The hunter studies you with narrowed eyes. He notes your injuries and waits patiently for the group to mend what wounded they can.

(I assume you would of course make that your next objective.)

Once your current situations are somewhat fixed, he speaks in common, "Who are you? What are you doing in the marsh?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Tyrla gave a deep sigh of relief as the last beast finally fell.  She quite nearly felt like simply lying down for a minute- but not in a swamp.  Instead she scanned the area for any possible further threats- the elves did not seem to be an immediate danger, but she knew that she was not the best choice to speak with them.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 20, 2008)

Larian does his best to wipe the blood and muck from his robes and then moves to talk to the owl rider.  Recoginizing a fellow elf, he speaks in his  native tongue.  Greetings and my thanks for your most adventitious arrival.  I am Larian Lightweaver.  My companions and I are travelling north with the intent of searching out a potentially disasterous endeavor of a goblinoid army that is invading the Vale to the south.  We have in our possession a map, copied from one recovered from a sorcererous bugbear, that suggests some sort of mission being pursued in the heart of this swamp.  We are not numerous enough to stand against the entire army, but hope that we can help the good people of the Vale by thwarting whatever evil is at work here.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 19/39, AC 23*

Warren grumbles for a few moments after the last beast finally goes down.  He cleans off his blade and uses a bit of water from one of his flasks to clean out his wounds somewhat, then decides that it's probably best he quaff a healing potion just in case.

So he takes out one of the potions taken from the fort/roadblock the party had assaulted and burned down earlier, and guzzles it down to stop the bleeding from his various new injuries.  The halfling grumbles some more after that about how hard it's going to be to repair all the mithral links broken on his shirt.

Finally, when one of the elves addresses the group, Warren speaks up, in Elven no less.  *"Hello, thanks for the help.  I'm Warren, and these are my traveling companions.  We're just passing through the marsh right now, to hunt down more of the hobgoblins that are running amok in the region.  They're up to something, and trying to drive out or enslave everyone around here.  Raiding the towns and homesteads.  That can't be good for you, I know, since elves like to settle in nice big woodlands for generations and all, right?  My folk are more nomadic, but I figured that since I'm in the area, I should help out against the goblinoids, y'know?"* the halfling says, unusually talkative for a change.  Maybe it's all the blood loss making him light-headed.

_(ooc: roll whatever ya need for the healing potion, one of 'em we took from the fort we raided and burned.  I'm not sure what kind of potions they were, or how many we found.)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Larian does his best to wipe the blood and muck from his robes and then moves to talk to the owl rider.  Recoginizing a fellow elf, he speaks in his  native tongue.  Greetings and my thanks for your most adventitious arrival.  I am Larian Lightweaver.  My companions and I are travelling north with the intent of searching out a potentially disasterous endeavor of a goblinoid army that is invading the Vale to the south.  We have in our possession a map, copied from one recovered from a sorcererous bugbear, that suggests some sort of mission being pursued in the heart of this swamp.  We are not numerous enough to stand against the entire army, but hope that we can help the good people of the Vale by thwarting whatever evil is at work here.




The leader of the group looks you over, inspecting the nuances of your appearance and that of your allies. When he's satisfied, he says, "Your presence here is both fortuitous and suspect. We've been looking for this owl for quite some time. Only by coincidence did we find both our quary and you fighting those monsters."

He inspects the owls body briefly, but seems dissatisfied. He orders his men to inspect the dragonspawn bodies, and they land and do so. After some time, they acquire a jade band. The rider who finds it passes it to his captain who inspects the engraving. He makes a series of hand signals to his men, and then walks to his owl. "It looks like our friend wasn't the only one killed by those monsters. We'll only take what rightfully belongs to us, you can have whatever else they had."

Counting only five individuals (he ignores Avril for the time being), the captain says, "You should come with us. Each owl is strong enough to carry a passenger. Our village is close, by air, but it would take quite a while to reach by foot or boat."

The razorfiends had a few obvious possessions they seemed to be holding on to including...
Headband of Intellect +2
Ring of Protection +2
Rapier +2
Pearl of Power (2nd level)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 20, 2008)

"Will we be returning here?," Tyrla asked, looking around the site once more.  Not all their steeds were dead, and she would hate to leave them behind...

OOC: So are all the horses dead, some, or none?  I'd think Warren's horse was out of the central pack, and the two heavy horses might still be up- but I imagine the acid breath was more than the light horses could take.  Still, if we can bring Mandia along, we might want to hope to acquire more steeds elsewhere- I don't imagine they'll help much in a swamp.  Thoughts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

If you were to travel by air, I'll allow you to take Mandla (albeit uncomfortably) since there's a little spare room with Avril as an eagle and Warren being a halfling. I don't think the mounts, however, are within reason for such a trip without some sort of help. You are, of course, welcome to insist on ignoring the elf's offer to keep your surviving mounts.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2008)

*"Hm.  What d'ya think we should do?  A few of our horses are still alive, and I'd hate to leave Serrin tied to a tree or somethin' out here."* Warren asks the rest of the group.

_(ooc: Warren will try to claim the magic ring....)_


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender allows the smarter and more charismatic in the group do the talking. Meanwhile, he finds his magic sword in the swamp, cleans it, and re-sheaths it. At an opportune time, he will thank the owl-riding warriors for saving their lives.

When the talk turns to mounts and traveling to the village, Pender speaks up, "Perhaps it is best if Warren and I ride to meet the rest of you at the village. I know how difficult it is to lose a horse to whom you are close." Pender feels a pang of grief for his lost friend Northwind. "So I don't want Warren to have to sacrifice Serrin. Also, I am highly trained for mounted combat, so giving up my current mount makes me far less effective in the field."

Pender then remembers something. "What about that magic boat we got--Drellin's Ferry, I think? Is that big enough to carry Warren and myself and the mounts, while the rest of you fly?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2008)

*OoC:* What is everyone's HP status after the combat? With Touch of Healing, Siobhan can bring everyone up to one-half HP without expending any resources (Lesser Restoration powers the feat, so 6HP per application meaning a somewhat slow recovery process, but them's the breaks). That will of course include any surviving horses. 
Warren is down exactly 20HP at the end of the combat, so he'll get an application of Healing Devotion, which restores exactly that much.
Pender will likewise receive one application, bringing his total to 44 in the end.
I think a Cure Light Wounds' average of 9HP healed should bring both of Larian and Tyrla fairly close to full. 
Siobhan uses one charge from the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on herself, leaving her down 6HP.

That should bring the whole group to about a night's rest healing them to full, I believe.

*IC:* Siobhan spends time tending to everyone's wounds, though she does occasionally glance towards the owl riders.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 20, 2008)

Larian frowns in thought at Pender's suggestion.  As before, I have reservations about splitting the group up.  I have no doubt that my cousins and their owls will keep those of us travelling with them safe, but I worry about the two of you travelling alone.  If were to come across more such as these, you might be unable to overcome them.


Larian is at 10 of 29 hit points.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 20, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Once the last of the powerful razorfiends died, she swooped down to the ground, immediatly changing form upon landing next to the prone for of Mandla. She ignored the elves and their owls for now as she hastily used her mistletoe and her magic to stabilise the bleeding of her animal companion. "You'll be fine, Mandla," she whispered, as she noticed Siobhan come to her side and channel some healing into the dog. "Thank you. I think he fought bravely. He is still young, and I think next time I should be on the ground with him. It is not good for him to fight alone like this."

As Siobhan dealt with her other companions, she removed her wand again, and starting the slow process of getting the wounded dog back on its feet. Mandla licked her face, and for once Avril actually allowed it. Only after the second application of the magic of her wand did she stand up and approach the elves, Mandla on his feet and in tow.

"Your hospitality is appreciated. I take it that you all know of the troubles of Elsir Vale?" She was aware that nobody had actually asked why these people wanted them to come with them. She turned to Warren. "Warren, can you take Mandla with you on the owl? I can transform again into an eagle to follow behind the owls to their home." She then turned to the elves again. "I'm sorry. I am Avril. Daughter to the Spirits of Nature."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril casts Cure Minor Wounds twice to stabalise Mandla. I'm then assuming that Siobhan heals Mandla back up to 22 hp. Following that, Avril uses two charges of her Wand of Lesser Vigor to restore Mandla to 44 hp.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (1 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2008)

Warren sighs.  *"I guess we're goin' by owl, then.  Let's at least send the horses towards the way we came, so they might find their way out of the marsh on their own."* the halfling mutters.

He takes his gear and loot out of Serrin's saddlebags and goads the warhorse into running back the way they came.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

The captain doesn't seem to entertain answering your questions. "You put too much trust in me, I simply don't know what else to do with you. You can come or you can stay in the swamp, either way it's your choice."

(I somewhat need consensus on what's going to happen.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Tyrla looked around the group once more.  "The boat we have is only usable in a limited fashion for each day, so I don't know how much help that will be.  If we can't all go, perhaps just one or two should travel by owl, to begin any negotiation, while the rest of us try to move along as best we can.  That might be safer than sending the bulk of the group ahead and leaving a few stragglers- mayhap Larian could go, with Warren for protection, and Avril can act as a coordinator.  In eagle form her flight and senses would allow her to sweep between the two halves of our band."  She paused for long enough to hear other opinions- a decision had to be reached, but it wouldn't be easy.

OOC: Really I'd prefer to move ahead as a group, but we are going to need the horses for mobility later- I don't think we can depend on owl-taxis.  If we can find a way to acquire more horses after we get out of the swamp, we really ought to take this chance to make up some time.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 39/39, AC 25*

*"Whatever.  Let's just get on the owls and be done with it.  We're obviously not taking the horses any further at this point.  We'll pick up new ones later if we have to.  Dangit."* the halfling mutters.

Warren practices his combat forms a bit first after loosing Serrin, just in case.  *"Mr. elf, don't mistake our thankfulness for that bit of help earlier as trust.  I'll eviscerate you and your owl in an instant if you try anything treacherous.  We're not your enemies, but if you want to change that, it's your funeral.  You just do the honorable thing and I'll do the same.  I'll be riding with you just in case."* he says in Elven.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 20, 2008)

Larian glares at the halfling.  Warren, we really must work on your manners.  You sound little better than the hobgoblins we're fighting against when you threaten a host like that.  I can vouch for the hospitality these fine folk will provide.  He steps between Warren and the other elf.

He turns to the owlrider again.  I'm sorry for my companion's rudeness.  He is still a little unsettled due to the amount of violence we have seen, and the loss of one of our number several days ago.  He will not attack anyone unprovoked, and as I'm sure none of your folk will threaten him, all will work out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

"Your threat is noted, halfling, but know that once were in the air I'll have the advantage whether dead or alive."

"So what's it going to be, knight?" The elf captain seems to glare at Pender specifically while he taps his toe waiting to get on with his business.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender gives his horse a great smack on the rump, sending it galloping off through the marsh land.

"Let's fly, then," he says to the owl-rider.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

The giant owls are silent as they wing through the gloom, apparently able to navigate effortlessly through the darkness. Your elf escorts are also silent, aside from softly pointing out some dimly glimpsed landmark far below from time to time. Avril must struggle to keep the pace, as her form is slower than these birds.

Before long, you reach your destination. Rising from the marsh is a low hill of soild ground, encircled by a thick ring of trees. Dozens of pinpoints of light dot the hill-small lanterns filled with fireflies, each hanging from a tree-platform or the upper reaches of a conical tent. Many elves silently emerge to watch as you fly overhead. Killiar produces a sleek, silver horn of some sort from a saddlebag and blows one wailing note similar to a loon's cry.

Near the hill's peak stand three large trees, and built into their boughs are wooden structures. One glows softly with luminescence of its own and seems to be a temple. Another looks to be some sort of public building or town hall. The third, and your destination, is the smallest of the three-a cozy-looking tree house set above a large pool. Avril, Tyrla, and Larian all spot an enormous crocodile parked under the pools liquid surface.







Killiar is the first to land, followed by the other elves. Once all is said and done, the owls depart for somewhere in the south, probably in the middle of the more dense portion of the forested area. Killiar asks the group to wait while he steps inside the nearby building. A few moments later he returns and invites you to enter.

Waiting inside is a wise-looking and ancient elf. She wears flowing golden and green robes, and her hair is braided around a complex headress made of wicker and wood. She stands next to a much younger female elf in plain brown and green robes who looks to have been crying recently. The younger elf is seated in a large wicker chair, and the standing elf indicates nearby chairs for you. Behind you, Killiar the hunter takes a silent stance near the door.

The older woman introduces herself. "I am Sellyria Starsinger, Speaker for the Tiri Kitor," the standing elf says. She indicates teh seated elf and continues, "This is High Singer Trellara Nightshadow. We do not often see strangers in our homeland. What brings you to the Blackfens?" Her voice sounds like everyone's grandmother, though by this point in her life she would likely be far past a great great grandmother in descendants.





Trellara





Sellyria


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 21, 2008)

Before the group leaves, Warren responds jovially *"Oh, I don't know about that, I'm pretty bouncy.  Halflings are made of sunshine and kitten fuzz, y'know,"* to the elven stranger.  To Larian, he says *"And I was being polite, I gave 'im fair warning like an honorable fellow an' corrected his misconception.  Just bein' honest,"* while still smiling.

After the group arrives at the elven town, Warren just lets others do the talking since there's obviously no faith in his manners.  Seeing as how he has _no_ manners.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2008)

Larian feels a sense of peace settle over him as the owls descend.  Even though the elves of this village are clearly different from his own family, it is good to once again be in elven lands.

As he enters the building, he signals to Warren to remain silent, pleased to see that the halfling already had that intention.  Larian bows his head as they are shown to the chairs.  He sits and listens to the speaker, every motion showing his respect and deference.  As she finishes, he once again tries to explain their mission.  Thank you for the welcome, Lady Starsinger, High Singer.  I am Larian Lightweaver, wizard and adventurer.  These are my companions: Avril, a druid and friend of the forest, Warren, halfling practitioner of blade magic, Siobhan Lilend, cleric of Kord, Pender, master of horse and blade, and finally Tyrla nic Rizzell, warlock.  It is truly good to be in elven halls again.  This is an unexpected pleasure, and one that I am in your debt for.  With another bow, he takes out the copy of the map and the note they recovered at the roadblock.

To answer your questions, we are here to combat a great evil that threatens the vale south of your home.  We have encountered several advanced units of a truly powerful army of hobgoblins, dragons and other beasts, and have recovered a map that points to a full scale invasion of Elsir Vale.  There also seems to be a reference on the map to your home here, although it's much less specific.  We did what we could to warn the people of the Vale, and they are withdrawing to the relative safety of Brindol, but we didn't feel that we could even slow the advance of the main army.  However we discovered a possible way to strike at them on the map.  It appears that one of their leaders is undertaking some mission in the heart of the swamp.  We hope that by discovering what he is doing, and preventing him from succeeding, that we will be able to help the people of the Vale in their time of need.  He offers the two pieces of paper to support his story, then turns a hopeful eye on the elves.

I know that you owe us nothing, and in fact have already done much to strengthen my soul in this time of great need just by being here and allowing me to spend a few moments here.  However, if you could see your way to aiding us in this endeavour in any way, I am sure that it would greatly increase our chance of diminishing this great evil.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2008)

The older woman looks at you with a strange perturbed glare. "You presume a great deal more friendliness here than would be given to strangers under normal circumstances. As you have seen, the marsh is growing dangerous. We have long struggled to hold these beautiful lands of our own. The local lizardfolk have vexed us for many decades, but now a new peril stalks the blackfens."

"They are something... new. We've only seen a few of them over the past weeks. Poor Lanikar was the first of us to fall to one. Our high priest, Illian Snowmantle, claims that they have ties to the infernal. Until today, none of the beasts have been sighted far from the fallen city of Rhest..."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2008)

Larian nods, humbled by her reproach.  You are right, my lady.  I do presume much.  I can only offer my assurances that it would not be so were the situation any less dire.  As it is, I wonder if our problems are in common.  Is it possible that this unknown operative of the Red Hand, Saarvith by name, is responsible for whatever is happening in Rhest?  We have no better leads for where to find him, so we might be willing to investigate the source of your infestation.  Considering what we have seen so far, it would not surprise me to find that the Red Hand is involved with producing magically altered draconic creatures.

I truly apologize for any offense I have caused, and I am truly sorry for your loss.  It is ever a sorrowful event when one of such naturally long life is cut off too early.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 22, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril reluctantly helped Mandla onto the owl, the brave dog only a little nervous about the prospect of flying, but Warren't nearness increased its comfort. She gave the horses a quick look over, or at least those that were left, and then led them a short distance away where she left them, hopefully in safety, but she doubted it. If she had the chance in the morning, she'd return for them. "You'll be fine," she said to the horses, stroking them. "Just don't go wandering too far."

With a look of concentration she transformed into an eagle once more, and joined the owls to the elves' home. She was surprised by the tranquility of the place, although there were signs of heightened awareness. Upon reaching stable ground, she transformed back into her human self, and said, "You hospitality is very welcome. Thank you." She waited with the others, and then entered the building to greet the Speaker of the Elves.

Larian's words were eloquent and well-spoken, and Avril nodded in agreement. "The fallen city of Rhest. That would be the same as the Ruins of Rhest? And this is in the Blackfens?" Avril nodded her head. "Then we will go there and put an end to this experimentation. Attempt to stop the creation of these vile infernal creatures. With your blessings, Speaker, we would appreciate being able to spend the night here, and appreciate any directions or help you can provide us for the Ruins."

She looked slightly awkward. "Lady, as my friend Larian has spoken, I am Avril, servant of the Spirits of Nature. Your people, for who's help were are very grateful, brought us here, but we have left our mounts in the marshes. It is presumtions to ask, I know, but if you could spare some of your people to fetch our mounts, I would be grateful. Much like it pains you to see the beauty of this place die, it pains me to leave defenseless animals in the swamps. My, our," she looked at her companions, "services are yours in stopping this menance from threatening your home and the Elsir Vale."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (2 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)
XP: 1350 (Razorfiends)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2008)

"Your stay here can be arranged, and I will have Killiar try to find your stray horses."

The elf captain that was with you on your way in promptly leaves the hut with a look of some disgust on his face.

"What can you tell me of the outside world? I hear little or no news from beyond the Blackfens. Our only neighbors are the various tribes of lizardfolk that populate this region. We came here many years ago to create a new home in new lands, and we have been prosperous. Only the recent threat of the harrowblades has given us much pause. I wish to know of both the creatures, the people, and the spirits. We have not heard much, even from the Keepers of Eth."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

(Nobody is brave enough to answer a poor old woman's questions?)


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> (Nobody is brave enough to answer a poor old woman's questions?)



I think it's more that we don't have a lot of information beyond the module, and I've already given what information I can.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

(Stuff from the module including your own personal exploits seems perfectly valid to me.)


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 25, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

"Lady, you have my thanks and my service for looking after our horses." Avril seemed relieved as she listened to the Speaker's question that followed. She concentrated for a moment to recall some details that she thought were relevant.

"There is much trouble in the outside world, Lady. Before heading for the Blackfens, Pender and myself had the chance to commune with some of the spirits of the Vale. There is a foulness afoot, and much is wrong. This all lead us here. Our journey has not been easy. Two of our number have been killed in a place called Vraath Keep, and one, a woodman named Jorr, has been kidnapped by a vile beast, I believe called Skarthos."

"Lady, Elsir Vale is in much trouble. It is only by chance, or even fate, that we six are here at the moment. For reasons of our own we travelled here, but joined forces when a sudden ambush along the roads of the Dawn Way to Drelin's Ferry turned out to be more than it seemed. We've since uncovered the nature of an army numbering in the thousands, and walking into the Vale with only distruction in its mind. Giants, goblinoids, manticores, dragons and foul beasts that are unnatural to this world and this place."

"The outside world knows little about what happens in the Vale. Only we six here are actively trying to stop this menance, even though we've attempted to find allies throughout the Witchwood. Thos refugess from Drelin's Ferry and further east head to Brindol to make a stand, and attempt to rally those forces that can be mustered. I'm not sure outside help will come. We, here, in Elsir Vale at this time, it would seem, are all that stand between this Vale and utter destruction."

She seemed saddened as she continued. "I'm sorry, Lady, to bring so much bad news. My friend Larian has said much of this already. The outside is dark. I do not wish to be a spirit of prophecy or doom, but there is every chance that your city will be subject to the same forces. Again, I'm sorry, my Lady. I did not wish to sour your halls with this unpleasantness. I am only a servant of Nature, and go where the Mother guides me."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Sorry. Haven't really been able to post over the weekend.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (2 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)
XP: 1350 (Razorfiends)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2008)

Siobhan stays quiet most of the time. Surrounded by the beauty and longevity of the elven abode, she finds herself somewhat out of her league and is happy to let Larian and Avril, who seem much more used to such situations, to do the talking.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2008)

In response to Avril's words, the older matron seems sullen but still simple. She pulls a few beads from her belt and looks over everyone.

"You have wild hearts to challenge such creatures in this world. I've seen many would-be heroes come and go. If what you say is true, and such monsters serve this army, then I must beg of you to avoid such conflict. Fighting against such beasts is beyond the scope of the younger races. You should seek peace and find homes where these monsters cannot go. Dragons are not opponents for man nor elf."

"I have seen far too many lives claimed in the energy of youth. Young Lanikar was only the most recent lost. I understand that you have come this far already, but I invite you to stay a while here in this camp. You would be safe from the horde here."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 26, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender is moved by the lady's words. He screws up the courage to speak to her, and breaks his usual silence, "But that's just it ma'am--if we don't stop this invasion we may never have peace or homes again."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

"I have seen many wars, and what comes is innevitable. You should work to save what you can. You can win small victories, certainly, but eventually you will draw the power of your enemies against you, and do you really think you can stand against such things? You should pick your battles, travelers, but know that if you test yourself against the wrong foe you too will suffer a fate like young Lanikar. I am most certain that he met his fate thinking that he could not be defeated by the harrowblades while they walked on the ground. He underestimated his enemy, and he paid the full cost."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I mean no offense, to you or those you speak for, good lady, but that is an attitude I have heard before.  It is a dangerous game you play to outwait your enemy and avoid conflict.  

It is true that we risk death in this endeavour, and I assure that each of us is aware of this fact, for each of us has already lost companions.  Yet we willingly take this risk for what we know is the greater good.

I, too, have seen wars before, and their after effects.  I have seen communities devastated by the loss of their finest warriors, but I have also seen lands overrun by creatures of darkness.  Not all enemies will be content to leave you here, untouched and secure.  Some will root you out simply becuase you exist and don't pay homage to their god.  Everything I have seen suggests that this army is such an enemy.  You say we are safe here, and yet you have made it clear that the harrowblades are encroaching on your home.  How many more will you allow the Red Hand to create here in your swamp before you see them as a threat?  I pray that it will not be too late.

The greater threat, good lady, is that the other good folk around you, those in Elsir Vale to begin with, will be destroyed by this evil power while you portect yourselves.  Evil's greatest strength is its disregard for other life, and the greatest strength of those who are good are their absolute regard for the same.  When dark powers arise it is essential that it be opposed by a united force of all who care about those around them.

The loss of any elf is painful for us, and I will mourn Lanikar's death though I never met him.  He did not die for nothing, however.  He died fighting to defend his home, your home.  He was a hero in this, though it cost him his life.  I did not know him, yet I think it would have cost him more to allow the harrowblades to remain in his territory unmolested.

Again, I intend no offense, and I apologize if I have overstepped myself.  I have spent years studying the histories of such conflicts, and I am passionate about my findings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

"If you insist on pressing into the fallen city of Rhest, then be warned... the harrowblades are dangerous but we do not fear them while our hunters ride through the sky. There is another creature in Rhest that is much more powerful and swift than any harrowblade or lizardfolk. A dragon sleeps in Rhest. A beast with deep black scales and daunting speed stalks the skies and waters around the fallen city. It looks upon everything as prey and nothing more. You should be careful, even if the beast is sleeping. Such creatures are the very embodiment of death and decay."

The older woman keeps her eyes narrowed upon Avril. "I believe that your armor will draw the creature out, should you encounter it. I would be careful if I were you."


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 26, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril listened to Larian's comments, nodding her head in agreement. "Lady, you have been very gracious to us, but I have to agree with my friend Larian. If our actions can save even a few people by killing more of these razorfiends, then they will be actions well spent. We will gladly accept your hospitality for the night, but," she looked at her companions, "I think we'll be headed out in the morning."

She looked at her armor for a moment before continuing. "I have not inspected my armor in great detail, but it appears you recognise it as being made by a dragon. Thank you, then, for your knowledge and your warning. I will take heed of them." She nodded her head in a respectful bow to the Speaker of the Elves. The Fallen City of Rhest. That was where they were headed in the morning. Whatever power lay there had to be broken. The Lady was right, though. Against so many razorfiends, they were unlikely to survive. They'd barely made it against four of them. How many more of them were there? Either way, despite her heroic words, Avril was starting to feel more nervous inside.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (2 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)
XP: 1350 (Razorfiends)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

"If there is nothing more that can be said, know that despite my feelings on this matter I wish you luck. If you should need healing, you should seek out Illian Snowmantle at the temple. If you wish to trade, simply ask. Beyond this there is little I can offer. Lanikar's funeral festivities will begin tomorrow at dawn, and will continue throughout the day. You are welcome to partake, I think many would enjoy telling stories of young Lanikar's life with those that have not shared in his history."

If you don't have anything to follow up, you would now be able to move about Starsong Hill.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

Should I just assume you want to simply stay the night? If there's no business to be had, that's fine, but I need to know.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 27, 2008)

Larian, knowing the importance of such funeral rights, will urge the party to stay and honor the fallen warrior.  He would also like to have the time to add to the party's equipment, maybe even replenish some of the scrolls he's used recently.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 27, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

She glanced down at where Mandla lay at her feet, the dog's tongue hanging out as it panted beside her. "Lady, thank you. We will stay the night, and should my companions agree, we would be honored to attend the funeral festivities." She bowed to the Speaker, and the lastly said, "We will gladly trade with you what we have in gold and merchandise. I think we all agree that we would need to replenish our supplies before we reach the city of Rhest." Bowing once more, she motioned for her companions to join her in leaving the Speaker alone.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Not sure what the elves have to offer in terms of trade, but it's worth a look.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (2 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)
XP: 1350 (Razorfiends)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

The Temple of Corellon Larethian has access to any potions or scrolls you might inquire about worth 800 gp or less that can be created with spells drawn from the cleric list.

They have very little else to work with, and their artisans are for the most part only able to craft non-masterwork equipment. The exception being anything related to archery, mounts, and non-metal armors can be acquired of masterwork quality.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Indeed, we ought to spend the night here.  Who knows when we might next have a chance at shelter, rest, and welcome.  And perhaps during tomorrow's rites, while they speak of his life, we might hear more of what awaits us..."  Tyrla kept her voice down, trying to be respectful.

OOC: It seems as if we might be well-served to go for potions and scrolls that provide or enhance mobility, and things that provide protection against acid and poison.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender will wander the hill, looking for anything interesting.

If Pender sees Killiar after he comes back with the mounts, he will seek him out to thank him again for coming to the party's rescue.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 29, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren stays silent most of the time in the elven settlement, not wanting to get a whole town of oh-so-high-and-mighty elves ready to skewer him.  He'll attend the funeral, for what halfling doesn't enjoy stories?

But otherwise just broods for a while and wonders what he can do after the group leaves.  Will they be able to get Serrin and the other surviving horses back?  Will they have to walk the rest of the way through the marshes?  That muck was a royal pain to slog through in the heat of battle.

He will go along to the temple though, to see about purchasing one or two potions of Protection from Acid, if he can afford it.

When the group finally rests for the night, Warren will insist on keeping a watch, even though he's sure the rest of the group just blindly trusts the elves.  _'Everybody bloody trusts the elves,'_ he thinks.  Even if he's the only one who'll be on watch.  He'll sleep in the morning if nobody else will take a watch.


_(ooc: I'm kinda fuzzy on what loot we have anyway at this point, and don't know where in the OOC thread the loot post was....)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

It's in the RG (see my sig).


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan will head to the temple to ask the local clerics if they would appreciate some help for the day. She doesn't have much divine healing left for the day, but she  can still use Touch of Healing (untill somebody needs a lesser restoration) and is an accomplished healer nonetheless.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Larian will search for any place to replenish his arcane supplies, or possibly even a purveyer of arcane scrolls.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

Spell components and other fairly mundane items can be purchased, but they lack any sort of arcane spellcaster to bolster your reserve of scrolls.

Cleric Snowmantle is willing to accept Siobhan's help, but you'll find that most of the preparation today is in readying ceremonial tools and such for the funeral of Lanikar. The elves are, for the most part, self-sufficient in their needs of healing at the moment.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2008)

Siobhan will spend the evening helping out with what she can, though she is somewhat constrained with her limited knowledge of elven rituals.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 31, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 42/42 - Spot +12 - Listen +12*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 44/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril joined her companions in the large elven complex. "Well, that was certainly interesting. Can't believe she actually tried to disuade us from going. Nevertheless, they have given us hospitality and favors, so we owe them out respect. Or at least, they have mine." She frowned and exhaled, wondering where to go next.

"We could really use supplies, though I'm not sure what they have. I suppose I could go and look at their priestly temples. There might be something I can use there. Otherwise it's the funeral tomorrow, and I certainly could use some rest after all that travelling." Shrugging, she head after Siobhan to the temple to see if they had any scrolls that might be useful for their journey.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril can use quite a number of divine scrolls, though I'm not sure what they have on offer, or even what we need. Any suggestions for Siobhan and Avril would be welcome.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Barkskin
Call Lightning
Wild Shape (2 Used)
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Cure Light Wounds
Wand of Lesser Vigor (2 Used)
Cure Minor Wounds (2)

*Spells Prepared:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 5/3/3/2, Wis 0/1/1/1):

*Level 0 (5): * Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (4): * Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Bull's Strength
*Level 3 (3): * Sleet Storm

XP: 325 (Blockade)
XP: 1350 (Razorfiends)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2008)

Check the OOC thread if you havn't yet.

*Avril:* Scroll and potions selection can be from anything on the cleric spell list that costs 800 gp or less. Such scrolls would be divine, so you should be able to use anything that's shared between the two classes regarding scrolls.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 2, 2008)

Whenever the group is ready, the elves somewhat reluctantly shuffle two supply tents contents into other buildings in order to make room for the group to stay. Each tent can support up to four people.

It is not until much later that a pair of hunters arrive with the groups mounts. It seems that they were quite scattered, though two of the horses seemed to have made their way half-way to the town on their own. The animals are heavily fatigued, however, from their trip and other exertion. They will need at least 24 hours to fully recover.

The animals are fed and cared for while they are at the elven village, they have ample means to provide for them for the time being.

The next morning begins early, even before the sun is visible on the horizon. As soon as the first orange-hued rays of light cross over the tops of the trees outside the town, most of the elves are awake and lively. They offer an early meal to break their nightly fast (ha) and begin working towards Lanikar's funeral.

The services are distinctly elven. The younger female elf that was crying the night before in the leader's tent grieves for her murdered brother in songs that would be considered pleasant and in high spirits. Her voice lasts through a full hour of song without losing volume nor quality.

Since no body was recovered, a pyre is built from boughs and branches collected by all the elves and anointed with holy water, along with various small mementos. This is all the elves can do to emulate their normal tradition of cremation. The ashes of the flames are placed in a urn, along with Lanikar's ring.

After the ceremony, the elves spend the rest of the day in celebration of Lanikar's time with them, with feasting, dancing, and storytelling. They offer stories of his successes, both small and exagerated. Lanikar was bold, fearless, and tenacious by all accounts. He chased his love interests with unrelenting and often lecherous advances, challenged his rivals with foolish audacity and childish confidence, cheated at dice, and lied about his exploits as a hunter.

Lanikar was, as the stories go, a man who would test himself against many challenges that surpassed his ability. In certain ways, his death is absolutely tragic, but undeniably fitting. Many of the older elves take their sadness in a much more human way, remembering that many young souls have died in the confidence of long elven youth.

Eventually it becomes quite obvious that it would only be fitting for someone among your number to share a story, true or not, with the elves. They seem more than willing to stretch the truth and expand upon events they never quite witnessed, and it seems quite common among this particular clan.

[sblock=OOC]Opportunities for perform checks of any sort including but not limited to story telling.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 2, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The funeral was a sombre and beautiful affair at the same time, and Avril thought for some time that she was inspired by the singing and tales of the elves. It didn't take long to realise, though, that much of it was merely for the benefit of the grieving, but that did not take away from the beauty of it. The elves were a people close to nature, and Avril, being as one with the Spirits, could understand these people better. Nature was full of examples of creatures making more of themselves in order to gain some advantage, whether in battles or sexual conduct.

"It's beautiful," she remarked to her allies, looking at those she knew the best first - Larian and Warren. She had been pleased to see the horses too, and had spent some time looking after them herself when time permitted. Pender would no doubt be pleased. She glanced over at Larian when the time came for some of their number to speak. "I think you speak more eloquently than I. Perhaps you should tell the elves of our brave exploits at Vraath Keep. I'm sure you would do it justice. The tale of the brave archer and his giants would be worth telling indeed." She smiled at him, encounraging him to speak.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Avril will make Spot and Listen checks throughout the funeral to notice anything unusual, and to overhear any conversations that might aid them in the Blackfens and the Ruins of Rhest.

Unless anybody objects, Avril will use some of the bartered goods and party funds to purchase scrolls of Freedom of Movement and Protection from Energy, for a total of 1075 gp. Redclaw, can you adjust the party funds, please. I'm assuming 600 gp of the scrolls' cost was from the bartered goods.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 4, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Pender keeps his head bowed in respect for the elves' loss. He waits for one of the more charismatic party members to tell a story of some sort.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

As the elves look on expectantly, Larian smiles at Avril's kind words and stands up.  The annals of history are filled with those who seize life and make it their own.  I have known some people of just this nature, and everything I have heard today makes it clear that I have lost out on meeting another.  I mourn Lanikar's death, not only for the loss to your community and the Blackfens, but for the loss to myself and my companions.  There are few enough such individuals, and each one is a treasure unto himself.

While I have no tails of Lanikar, I would honor his memory by relating a tale of how my companions and I came to travel together, and of the fall of another great warrior.   With that, Larian launches into the story of the ambush outside Drellin's Ferry, making sure to describe the difficulty of fighting against archers on higher ground, and the early struggles to keep the party fighting together rather than scattered.  He plays up the horrifying feeling of being held helpless by the hobgoblin cleric's spell while the battle rages around him and he is unable to help, knowing that he will be finished off if those around him fall to the hobgoblins (yes, he is trying to influence them, but hoping to be subtle about it).  Eventually he builds to Avril's use of the very plants beneath their feet to entrap the hobgoblins.

He then relates their newfound companionship and journey to Vraath Keep, skipping past their stay in the village and escape from the hydra.  He tells of the manticore and the force of hobgoblins in the keep, stressing the brutal nature of the bugbear sorcerer and his lack of concern for his troops, and also the alliance they had with both manticore and minotaur.  

Finally, he relates the tale of that fateful night when the ghosts of the past came to the Keep, and the skeletons rose against them, killing dwarf and wolf alike.  He also describes in glorious detail the ghostly savior that came to their aid, detailing their gratitude to one who helped them in their time of need.

[sblock=ooc] Well, I hope that works.    
Sorry it took so long for me to get it posted.  I needed to find a good chunk of time to write.
Anyway, it's all backed up with an untrained perform (storytelling) check at a grand total of +1.  Roll well, Creamsteak.     [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tyrla stood quietly by as the elves went through their rituals- their ways were strange to her, and she did not know if they might take some offense from her heritage, but the process was fascinating.  As Larian told their tale, she nodded in agreement- she was glad to have such talented companions on this arduous journey...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

Larian's story seems appreciated, and it holds the attention of a fair number of the elves. Killiar, however, seems less impressed and doesn't stay through the entire telling.

Once the funeral and strange form of public eulogy is finished, it is only a few hours past noon. Sellyria Starsinger (the older woman) comes to the group to provide a much needed weather report.

"Travelers, I feel compelled to warn you. A storm approaches from the north. There will be much rain this week. I am not certain how this might affect your adventures, but I pray that this is in some way to your benefit, however, I suspect that you will find the swamp difficult to tread in such weather."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

Avril glanced at Sellyria Starsinger as she approached, and then heeded her warning. "Thank you," she responded. "We've prepared as well as we can for the swamp and the water. We also have a boat available, a magical one." She frowned for a moment. "I suppose we would need to rely on your hospitality a little bit more. Our horses might not survive long in all this water, and certainly not in a boat. Lady, how far would your owls be able to carry us towards the Ruins of Rhest, if at all possible?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 6, 2008)

"While we have one boat available to us, more might be helpful, even without the horses.  I don't suppose you know where we might find or buy more- we cannot afford to waste a week..."  Tyrla's worry was evident in her voice- despite the solemn occasion, a night in relative comfort had pushed their dire errand from the forefront of her mind for a brief moment.  Now the importance of their journey was renewed, and she almost regretted even a single night's delay...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

"Our owls could, perhaps, help you get closer to Rhest, but such a trip would be one way. I'm afraid that we could not risk having our owls wait that far into the swamp, nor could we send multiple forays into the swamps to try to find you. If, given that, you're still interested... I will have Killiar take you as close to Rhest as we safely can, and leave you off."

"We do not have any horses here. We have little use for them, as you can see. I'm afraid I do not know if you would have more luck in any human settlements this far north."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2008)

"Perhaps my speech was a bit unclear," Tyrla said quietly, bowing her head in an attempt at respect.  "It was not more horses I wanted for our journey, it was another boat or two- either here, or the knowledge of where one might be found.  Our magical boat only functions for a limited time each day, and a more reliable, if mundane, craft might be an asset in a swamp this size..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

"We don't keep any boats or rafts here, though we have built them as needed from time to time. The lizardfolk that populate the swamps near Rhest will have rafts of some sort available, but I doubt they will be easy to persuade into cooperation. They have been hostile to us ever since our first foray into the swamp."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 8, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

The news that the elves would be prepared to carry them closer to the Ruins of Rhest was most welcome, though hopefully not close enough to be discovered by whatever was lurking there. "Thank you," she said again, "You owls will be very useful. If we can get close enough, Tyrla," she turned to the tiefling, "then perhaps we won't need to boat for that long. The ruins will hopefully have some shelter." Turning back to the older elf, she said, "Do your people know about the ruins? It's history or layout? If that is where the swamp will take us, then the more we know the better. Are the lizardfolk native to the ruins?" She glanced down at Mandla, wondering if taking the powerful dog along in the swamps would be such a good idea.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2008)

"I have been there, twice. Only once since the city was consumed by the lake. Now only the tallest structures still stand. The ruins of Rhest are largely underwater. Nature has slowly reclaimed the land. I believe the tallest structure standing was a bell tower. Perhaps it's still there."

"I'm afraid I know very little of Rhest's history. The lizardfolk, however, are native to the swamp. They have many villages throughout the blackfens. Some do come very close to the fallen city."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

We thank you for all of your information, and for your assistance.  I know how much you step beyond your normal paths to aid us in this way.  We will send you word if we succeed, that you may enjoy the end of this threat to your way of life.  If we fail, I hope you find some other way to release the Blackfens from the grip of this dragon.  Larian smiles at the speaker and bows slightly to her.  Once again, our deepest sympathies for your loss.  May trees shade your reverie, and the wind provide soothing song.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

(Roll call. If your done planning/preparing/leveling your characters, and everyone is fine with the plan to travel to Rhest by air and then hoof/boat it back, then I'll advance the game outside of the village.)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2008)

*OoC:* Seems like an as good a plan as we can get.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

It's the best plan I can come up with.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 9, 2008)

OOC: That plan works for me- I'm sure we'll adjust once we actually get to Rhest, but we do need to get there, and sooner is probably better than later.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 9, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*
*Mandla - Riding Dog - AC 25 - hp 45/45 - Spot +5 - Listen +5*

She didn't like what she was hearing about the Ruins of Rhest being underwater. Dogs didn't swim very well underwater, but then again neither did humans. Did she leave Mandla here or take him with her. She turned to her allies. "We'd better get going before the storm hits. I'm not sure about taking Mandla along. If we're going to be swimming underwater, I have no idea how he will cope with that." She turned lastly back to the older elf, and bowed down. "We await your call when the elves are ready." Then she moved off with her allies, and prepared to wait for the arrival of the owls.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Yes, let's move on. Can't decide whether it's a good idea to take the dog along or not.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2008)

*"Eh, I dunno.  We're comin' back for our horses later, right?  I'm not too keen on slogging through the mud for another couple of days after we poke around the soggy ruins."* Warren mutters.

(ooc: I guess so.  I hope we have enough scrolls of Water Breathing and such. -_-)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2008)

After another hour, Killiar Arrowswift and four of his hunters and their respective owls join the group. Killiar seems very disinterested in the prospects of this venture, but has agreed to take you a bit closer to the ruins. He also mentions certain things in passing, like "pack light", and "stick to the high ground" but he doesn't seem particularly interested in going into detail beyond that. In the distance, you can see the shapes of dark and full clouds slowly rolling towards the city.

(I'm assuming Mandla is not going, as that complicates some issues.)

The eagles allow you to cover a great deal of ground quickly, and you soon find that the rain is closer than had been implied by the elves. The drizzle is light now, and you can eventually see the sunken city of Rhest, and the general appearance of the region around it.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1) Lizardfolk Huts, 2) Bell Tower, 3) Town Hall[/sblock]

The owls set down roughly 2000 feet east of the ruins, far enough that the elves have little to fear from an attack. Killiar reminds the group, "I have no intention of coming back for you. I have fulfilled my obligations. I'll wish you luck, if only because I want you to put down as many of those harrowblades as you can. I don't want to be in the sky if the clouds start pouring, so we are leaving now."

With that, you are left alone, some distance from the ruins, and in the rain.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Even before the elves had departed, Tyrla had already turned her attention to the obstacles that lay ahead.  Looking out through the rainy skies towards the ruins, she tried to get some sense of what they would have to face.  

The air around her seemed to shimmer, just faintly, as she muttered a few sorcerous words- and in that faint bubble the air seemed to warm comfortably.  While they might still get wet, at least they would not be cold.  "How do we want to approach?  Should we get the boat, and all go in, or should we have a scout go ahead?"


OOC: So, we are roughly just about at the eastern edge of the map and in line with the "town hall" and "bell tower" landmarks?  Is there any sign of activity in the "huts"?  While we prepare, Tyrla will invoke Cold Comfort, providing an Endure Elements effect within 30 feet of herself.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 10, 2008)

Pender felt an incredible thrill at finally seeing the great ruins of Rhest--and from an eagle's vantage point, no less.

Once the elves leave, Pender's excitement turns to misery as the rain trickles down and gets into his full-plate, beginning to pool in his boots. However, he is warmed and heartened by Tyrla's spell.

Grinning, he turns to his companions, "Let's do this."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2008)

"Do you think we should try to talk with the lizardfolk?" Siobhan asks.

*OoC:* By the way, I just recalled that we still don't know what the letter found at the fort reads even though Siobhan has received the divine gift of speaking the language.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 10, 2008)

(It doesn't look like you have speak language prepared, and you havn't had a day of downtime. The fight at the fort was the same day as the battle with the razorfiends, and today is the day after that. If you mean something else correct me.)


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 10, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Still feeling a little concerned about leaving Mandla behind with the elves, Avril landed and thanked Killar before immediatly turning her attention to the problem at hand. Coming in by owl had given them a literal bird's eye view of the place, which would be very useful.

"My guess is we need to make sounding the alarm a top priority. Anything near that bell tower can make an awful racket by ringing it, and then we'll have scores of lizardfolk around. I'd say we need to keep that bell tower quiet." She looked up at the sky and the rain threatening to fall."

She frowned. "With the weather turning bad, it might actually be to our advantage. If we can use the obscured sight to approach, perhaps even with a similar obscuring spells, then we could get to that bell tower and strike whetever's there before it rings the bell. Otherwise we get one or two of us as close as possible and take down whatever's near that bell tower."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*The letter from the fort- I had forgotten it*

OOC: I had totally forgotten about the letter from the fort- thanks for the reminder.  Now that we have had some rest, the unnatural powers-that-be within Tyrla's head have whispered secret words of power to her in her sleep (or perhaps her infernal heritage simply gives her an innate gift with language).  Whatever the cause, though, the complexities of goblin speech are mysteries to her no longer.

In Common, that means she took a rank of Speak Language when we leveled up- and thus she can hopefully puzzle out the text of the letter.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 11, 2008)

Larian looks more closely at the bell tower, and smiles at the druid's words.  Your wisdom once again belies your youth, Avril.  You have the forsight of one three centuries your senior.  Mayhap my illusionary powers will assist us in crossing the lake.  If Siobhan is able to silence the area, the bell would prove useless to them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

Warren grumbles after the owl-riders leave.  "Bloody elves.  Now I'll have to slog my way back there just to get the horse so I can avoid slogging my way through the rest o' the damn bogs."

He hangs his backpack on the nearest tree branch he can find that offers reasonable protection from the water and isn't facing the ruins.  With that load off his back, he says *"Well, I don't think the scaleys are gonna like our intrusion 'pon their territory, wheth'r'not we're here t' kill 'em.  Chances are, they consider whate'er's in the ruins t' be theirs, an' I know the last ones I ran into didn't seem friendly.  'Course, they didn't live long 'nough t' make a fuss, but they sure didn't look like they wanted t' drop their blades an' chat.  So I say we go ahead an' take out whate'er's in the belltower sneaky-like, then deal with whate'er scaleys we need to, t' get whate'er we're lookin' for."*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2008)

*OoC:* Similar to Tyrla, Siobhan has, mechanically speaking, spent the two skill points to cross class learn Speak Language (Goblin).

*IC:* "Of course, silencing the bell itself could alert them if they strike the bell regularly. Though I do doubt that," Siobhan says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

[sblock=Goblin]Sergeant Zinswe, I regret to inform you that you will not be joining the main forces of the horde. Events have transpired such that we want you to continue to guard the outpost along the road leading north, out of the vale, towards the wretched place they call Blackmore. Keep your regiment in shape. I know that is no small task, but there is a chance that you may face tougher opposition in the coming days. Continue to prevent anyone from fleeing, and be especially wary of any sort of messege they may intend to deliver. If you find anything, at all, send it to the wyrmlord in Rhest. He will forward it to me.

Don't screw this up, or it's you and your diseased mother's head.

Your loving uncle,
Kharn[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2008)

"It seems there is a 'wyrmlord' here in Rhest, whatever that is," Siobhan notes. "I guess we were right to come here, even if it sounds somewhat like the main forces will not be coming this way."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 12, 2008)

A Wyrmlord?  Let me see, Larian says as he does a quick mental inventory, searching for any memory of such a creature.  The link to dragons is clear, and we already know to expect a black.  I can give us all protection from its acidic breath, newly strengthened protection, I believe, when we are closer.
[sblock=ooc] Knowledge (Arcana) check, +15[/sblock]

[sblock=spells] *Spells Prepared* 
0- _ Mage Hand, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Magic_
1st- _Feather Fall, Shocking Grasp, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon_ (Trans.)
2nd- _See Invisibility, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strenght_ (Trans.)
3rd- _Dispell Magic, Fireball, Mass Resist Energy, Haste_ (Trans)
4th- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_(Trans.)

*Spells In Effect*
Mage Armor--14 hours since leaving the elven city

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--available  
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2008)

"Indeed, a wyrmlord- I wonder if that is a dragon, like the one at the bridge, or if we must face both the black dragon we expect and some other powerful foe here."  Tyrla paused for a moment, then chuckled.  "And it seems as if at least one hobgoblin family is having a bad week..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

Larian and Tyrla both seem unable to recall "wymlord" to have a specific meaning in terms of knowledge (arcana), but they both rolled high, so they would also be quite certain that therefore it's likely not a title bestowed in regards to dragons at all. Perhaps it has something to do with the hobgoblins themselves?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2008)

"A wyrmlord, huh?" Pender ceases from his sword practice and huddles with the others. "I would guess with the rest of you that this must be some kind of powerful dragon or dragonic creature. Hmm... we barely survived the last time we fought a dragon--at the bridge, when I first met you."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 12, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril frowned when Siobhan translated the goblin letter slowly but well. "Wyrmlord? Doesn't ring any bells, but my guess is it's some title of leadership. A lord, perhaps appointed by the wyrms. The dragons. The map we found at Vraath Keep doesn't mention what it is either, so it's anybody's guess. Either way, with another leader of this army to face down, if we can kill it, it will be great progress."

She looked up at the weather again. "If we wait for the rain to start falling, that'll hide our approach. Does anybody have an obscuring spell? Something that can create a fog or mist? That might be useful in getting closer to the bell tower and avoiding the various lizardfolk."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 12, 2008)

As I said, I have my illusions, so I could potentially cloak us in an illusion of fog, or some such.  I do not, however, possess the ability to actually create fog.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2008)

"If we wait untill morning, I can create a small bank of fog, but since it would be stationary I don't know how much use it could be."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 13, 2008)

That would also give us a chance to observe the ruins for a while, to see what we might be walking into.  Speaking of walking, good priestess.  Are you also able to give us the ability to walk across water?  That could prove very useful for us.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2008)

"Such is indeed within my power, but the blessing lasts only about an hour and is among the strongest which Kord currently grants me," the cleric answers. "Though in this environment it would probably be better than anything I else I could do if we have to face a dragon or this 'wyrmlord'."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 14, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

She glanced to the north and the south, along the bank of the large body of water, hoping to see what distance there was between any danger and where they were currently standing. It looked like the bell tower itself was a good thousand feet away.

"Larian, do you know how well lizardfolk can see in the dark? Would it be possible for us to cross over at nightfall, by boat, perhaps and then take the tower out? I do not relish the prospect of spending a cold and damp night right here in lizard infested territory. My instincts tell me that we should attempt to cross at nightfall, and get to that bell tower. Th rain might even be sufficient to cover us. If Warren can go invisible, perhaps he could take out what guards there are quickly. In any event it might be best to wait just to see if there are any signs of activity.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, can we see any signs of activity around the bell tower? Avril's suggestion we send Warren over invisible, perhaps with Avril wild shaped as a crocodile, and take the bell tower out while the others cross in a boat by cover of darkness/nightfall.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 14, 2008)

"We may want to avoid the huts as much as possible," Tyrla acknowledged.  "It looks as if we could go straight across to the bell tower if we want to do so- there seems to be a wide gap between the nearest huts to the north and south.  Then again, we might want to hit one of the more convenient huts- the elves did say these folk might have rafts, but I doubt we'll be able to barter for them...  Either way, we ought to move before dark- too many of us cannot see at night, and it might be disastrous for some of our heavily armored folk to stray too near the water."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, can we see any signs of activity around the bell tower? Avril's suggestion we send Warren over invisible, perhaps with Avril wild shaped as a crocodile, and take the bell tower out while the others cross in a boat by cover of darkness/nightfall.
> [/SBLOCK]



*OOC:* Not from your current distance.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender is a brave and skillful fighter, but not one for making clever plans. He waits patiently as his smarter and wiser friends devise a plan of action. He merely nods a grunt-mutters affirmatively when they say something he can easily see is sensible--such as the suggestion of taking out the bell tower, or the remark that heavy armor and water tend not to get along too well.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 15, 2008)

Sadly, lizardfolk aren't one of my areas of expertise.  On the other hand, I know that several of our number are definitely not capable of seeing much at all in the dark.  While I see the benefit of the cover it will provide, I fear the hazards it would present.  We could, of course, also use your scroll to approach from beneath the waves.  That might get us across unseen.  I would still suggest we wait until morning and observe the ruins during our wait, the better to guage our enemies.

[sblock=ooc] I believe knowledge of humanoids falls into knowledge (local), not one of Larian's skills.

I really don't like night assaults unless everyone has at least low-light vision.  Besides, it messes with spells for those who use them.  We wouldn't get them back the next day, and I hate being at a disadvantage that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump for great justice.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 18, 2008)

*"Hrmph.  Well if we try swimmin' over, we're bound to be seen by somebody when we get out t' enter the belltower or somethin'.  I could deal with the belltower if I could be made flyin' and invisible, so we could deal with the scaly camps one at a time without an alarm bein' raised.  I doubt they keep any regular time with the bell, seems more like they'd use it for an alarm."* Warren says.

*"But I guess waitin' till mornin' might be best, so we may as well find some trees or dry ground to rest on."*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2008)

"I think I'll side with the halfling: any benefit we could get from the cover of night is probably negated by the disadvantage of not having the proper spells and prayers ready."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure you could take those in the tower out, Warren, but my invisibility spells each have their limits.  The one I've used on you before lasts only until your first attack, then the others in the tower would be able to see you and raise the alarm.  The one I've just finished researching isn't affected by your attacks, but it lasts a much shorter time, and you still need to cross the lake after I cast it.

Once again, I am extremely hesitant to split the party unnecessarily.  If we wait until the early dawn, we might catch them at the end of their watch, and the fog of the night might still cover the lake, masking our approach.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 18, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril glanced up at the sky to take a look at the approaching rain. The spirits had told her that it was possible to control the weather, but she'd never really worked her magic in that direction. She looked at her allies. "Very well. Then we wait until dawn. Still, I'd like to take a closer look in any case. If I can turn into a crocodile, I'll be able to get closer to the bell tower without arousing suspicion, and likely get to see what's beneath these waters. I'd like to know what's happened to the rest of Rhest. I think it's worth attempting to scout the area so that we absolutely know what we're dealing with. We don't really know if that bell tower is manned, nor whether there is a working bell on it."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* If everybody agrees, Avril will wild shape into a crocodile, and scout the area around the bell tower and the water below it. She won't remain visible for too long within sight of any lizardfolk.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tyrla stared out towards the ruins for a while longer.  "Avril, if you want to scout as a crocodile that seems like a fine idea- we just must make some plans for how long to wait before we need to come looking, if you don't return.  As for the rest of us, let us see what shelter we can find for the night- both from rain, and any hostile creatures.  I, for one, fully expect that we won't make it through the night without some kind of trouble, so we had best be ready."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2008)

Avril's scouting turns up the following...

There are numerous lizardfolk camps nearby, and they flank you to the north and south. There's a good deal of activity in both camps. There is the familiar glint of hobgoblin steel from the top of the bell tower. A massive iron bell that probably weighs tons hangs from the upper level. Occationally the bellows of a powerful draconic roar are heard from time to time, it sounds similar to that of the Razorfiends you fought earlier.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 20, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril hastily swam back to the shore, and the with watchful eyes clammered onto the shore and maintained her crocodile form until she reach the makeshift and what would prove to be a rather uncomfortable camp. Some part of her wished to remain a crocodile for the most of the evening, which would certainly be better than using her human form in this swamp.

Nevertheless, she changed her form back, and reported what she'd seen. "The original ruins are flooded. Not very deep, though, but the bell tower and the main hall are still well above water. I'd guess you could get about three floors on the bell tower above water, so there could be anything in there." She shifted some water from her body and dug some slime from the back of her head.

"There are definitely some razorfiends in there. I could hear them as I swam around. And hobgoblin sentries on top of the bell tower. It's not going to be easy to get in without some way to obscure ourselves." She wiped a drop of water from her eyes. "We should attempt to get in early in the morning."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Creamsteak, a few more questions. If the bell tower is 2-4 floors above the water, is there an obvious entrance? Would we need to scale the walls to gain entry or was there some other way Avril could see as a way to get into the tower. I'm assuming here that the actual bell is 2-4 floors above the water level and not within easy reach.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Bear's Endurance
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Sleet Storm
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Scroll of Freedom of Movement
Scroll of Protection from Energy
Scroll of Water Breathing
Pearl of Power (2nd)

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 20, 2008)

There's a small raft docked along the side of the building, anchored there to the building. It doesn't appear that there's a true entrance, as the tower was never meant to be accessed from halfway up it's height. It's possible that the hobgoblins have a rope or ladder they could lower from the window or from the top of the tower in order to get down.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2008)

*"So....do we swim in, under cover of fog, and enter through the door underwater?"* Warren asks.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2008)

"Depends. If when you say 'swim' you mean 'some of us swim and the rest walk along the bottom because their equipment weights too much', then I think that sounds like a nice idea," Siobhan says.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 21, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 6*

Pender yawns and scratches behind one ear. As the others figure out a plan, he begins to get his bedroll set up, and debates with himself whether or not to pitch a pup tent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2008)

*"Well, sure, but we've got spells and potions and stuff for that 'breathing underwater' business, right?  At least, those of us that decided to come prepared,"* the halfling responds.

[sblock=ooc]Expecting potential underwater fights, Warren will slightly change his set of readied maneuvers in the morning, but not before then.  When he does, his readied maneuvers will change to: Cloak of Deception, Death Mark, Flashing Sun, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Shadow Blade Technique, and Stone Bones.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the longer we can mask our presence the better, and travelling under the waves seems better than above them for that.  And Warren, don't forget that my ability to make you invisible has vastly increased.  With my newly researched spell you won't reappear every time you attack someone.

[sblock=Creamsteak] Question about _Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_: It gives me the ability to cast it and instantly remember a spell of 1st-3rd level just cast, or to cast it in order to prepare extra spells totalling 3 levels within the next 24 hours.  So, does that mean that I can cast it tonight before we rest, memorize an extra 3rd level spell in the morning, and still memorize it and use it tomorrow? [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2008)

"I'm not really worried of that. Kord allows me to grant the ability to breath water as easily as tread on it. However, asking for both prayers is going to greatly affect my potential for healing us if and when we get injured," Siobhan answers Warren.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 21, 2008)

As soon as the party settles on a location for camp, before sunset, Larian sits down a short distance away from the rest of the group and goes through a brief arcane ritual.

Once that is done he offers to keep watch either at the beginning or end of the night's schedule, needing only 4 hours of rest.  And I still think it would be a good idea to have someone keeping an eye on the ruins, in case we see something else of significance.  Information is never unwelcome, after all.

[sblock=ooc] He will cast Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer, allowing him to prepare an extra 3rd level spell slot tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 22, 2008)

"I can keep watch most of the night," Tyrla volunteered.  "I will take what rest I need now, while there is still some light, then I'll keep an eye out during the hours of darkness."  And with that said, she began to see just how uncomfortable their camping arrangements might be.

OOC: Tyrla will take her two hours rest as soon as possible, then keep watch the rest of the night.  

How far is it from the extreme edge of the shore to the bell tower?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2008)

(1700-ish feet.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2008)

To Siobhan, the halfling responds *"Huh?  Why'd you need to walk on water, though?  We're goin' under it, not over it.  That's how we're gettin' in unseen, with just a bit o' fog to cover our walkin' into the water at first.  So just make sure you can keep yerself and Pender from drownin'."*

To Larian, he then says *"Oh?  That might change my plans a bit...  Think I'll ready a few dif'rent tricks then."*

[sblock=ooc]If Warren might be able to stay invisible while attacking, he'll change his readied maneuvers later to include Clinging Shadow Strike and Fan the Flames, instead of Cloak of Deception and Sapphire Nightmare Blade.  No point trying to catch enemies flat-footed if he's already invisible the whole time.  Since he's assuming now that Larian plans to cast it on him once they get ready to fight in the tower or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2008)

"I was thinking of the possibility that we might need to get all out of dodge. Moving through water isn't exactly the fastest way of moving, especially if we get chased by those razorfiends."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2008)

(I'll be updating to the next event, whatever that is, tomorrow, regardless of how much more planning you all do. It's been sufficiently long that I just want to press forward with the game.)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 23, 2008)

If we make it to the morning, after spell memorization, before the next event, here is what I have planned.  Otherwise I'll keep track of what I had left before, and adjust accordingly.

[sblock=spells] 

Spells Memorized
0
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2008)

*OoC:* Siobhan memorizes Water Breathing instead of Prayer for the coming day.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 23, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril nodded as her allies took final preparation for getting towards the tower and stopping this threat. "I agree. If we approach underwater, and then climb up to the water level, I can shape the stone of the outer wall to give us entry anywhere we want. I will prepare a way of obscuring us if need be once we're there, and will take the form of a crocodile for the approach. I can scout ahead if need be in that form."

"I'm still worried that the ringing of that bell will draw the attention of everybody, but if we come up from the bottom, then I hope we can keep those we encounter quiet without sounding the alarm." She settled herself down, knowing that it wouldn't be a comfortable night, but she'd had worse. She just wished Mandla was here, but knew the dog would not be suited to this adventure.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* If Siobhan can prepare the Water Breathing spell, then Avril can prepare Obscuring Mist and Stone Shape which might help in the approach and in getting into the bell tower.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 23, 2008)

Silence anyone?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2008)

Siobhan also prepares Silence instead of Hold Person.

And I know I thought of that earlier. Attention span of a- oo, pretty!


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

During the night deep into the swamp, more than a days travel from anywhere worth mentioning, the group beds down to the best of their ability. Tyrla keeps watch with her keenly enhanced eyesight, and the group attempts to avoid stirring any trouble till dawn. During the night, however, Tyrla hears the sounds of battle. Club against wooden shield, and claw against stone echo out into the darkness. The sounds are coming from somewhere to the east of your current position, but out of sight in this darkness. Thunder adds its dreadful roar even farther away, as the incredible storm starts rolling towads the Blackfens.

OOC: Reactions are permissible from anyone, I'm not going to worry about who was awake or asleep here.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Larian fumbles for his magical pearl and uses it to recall the gestures of a spell he had already cast.  He then leans in and whispers to his companions, I am interested in discovering the source of these sounds, but I worry that anything we do may attract unwanted attention.  I would recommend keeping a low profile here, but being prepared in case that doesn't work.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2008)

"It sounds almost as if they were dancing a rain dance..."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2008)

"Sounds more like a fight.  Maybe the lizard folk were a bit too slow in coming into the service of the encroaching army.  A bit of scouting might be valuable, if anyone is feeling sneaky- it may even be that this distraction allows us an opportunity to acquire a raft, before this storm finishes drowning us where we sit."  As she spoke, Tyrla looked futilely into the darkness, trying to get some sense of what was happening without getting any closer.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 25, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Pender shudders at the sounds coming from the east. He straps up his armor and checks his sword.

"We should check that out," he mutters. "Avril, can you transform yourself into a bird again?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2008)

*"Nah, don't go out in this as a bird,"* Warren responds, *"I'll go see what I can find out on foot, low to the ground."*  The halfling straps on his basic gear and skulks away from camp towards the noises.

_(ooc: H/MS of 26, taking 10 and going slowly)_


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2008)

Warren heads farther out into the swamp on his own. The lack of lighting makes his attempts to discern what's going on difficult. After walking some ways from the group's camp, one of his feet sloshes down into some terrible smelling lichens growing in a pool of algae.

From here, Warren is able to determine that the sounds are spread out... fairly scattered. Some grunting and hissing from the south, wood cracking and bashing, splashes of water, and other sounds of some kind of action. Then suddenly more sound from the north, similar, but distinct. With such limited light, you can't determine what exactly is going on.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 26, 2008)

Warren scouts further north in curiousity, though not sure if it's a good idea.  He'll turn around if he sees or hears anything that seems like it might be the dragon.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 26, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril glanced towards the storm and the east as Warren slipped into the darkness. It wasn't going to be easy going, so she hoped that if something happened that halfling voice could carry towards them above the sounds of the storm and the fighting. "I wonder if the dragon is around?" she asked, "I can't seem to figure out why they would be fighting, unless the razorfiends and the lizardfolk have somehow come to stand against each other. I'm not aware either, of any allies we have here, so this must be some sort of in-fighting?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:*

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2008)

"Let us hope that is what it is," Siobhan says, gazing worriedly in the direction the halfling left.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=Warren]You head north, towards the sounds. You come upon a corpse. It's humanoid in shape, but it has the skin and appearance of a reptile. It's tall, 6  and a half feet, with a fairly strong torso and a thick tail. The creature appears to have been bludgeoned to death, it's eyes beaten out of its socket. It doesn't look anything like the razorfiends or the smaller dragonblooded creatures you fought along the road when you seperated from the group. This one has numerous blood-red feathers adorning its body, twenthy in all.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2008)

*Warren the halfling*

[sblock=DM]Warren tries to pluck a feather out with one gloved hand, wondering if it's a poison dart or something.  Then he starts creeping back to the group, carrying the feather.  He decides that the need for recon is probably over; no sense risking himself further to see if he can identify whatever killed this lizardman.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2008)

Your return to the group is uneventful.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2008)

Warren sneaks back to the group and stands up straight, stretching for a minute after so much skulking about.  He says *"Well, it's hard to see in these conditions, so I couldn't find out much without waltzing right up into the thick of the fighting.  What I did find is that these bigger lizardmen seem to be fighting the others, or fighting something else of similar size, maybe hobgoblins for all I know.  Getting beaten to death with hammers or big fists or something.  And the big lizardman corpse I found had some of these red feathers on it."*  He holds out the feather he retrieved.

*"It's hard to tell in these conditions, but I was wondering if it was a poison dart or just some feather dropped offa the attacker.  I couldn't see what the lizards are fighting, but it sounds like it's going on all around the place.  Maybe the hobgoblins are invading their camps or something.  Also sounded like there might be something really big further to the north.  Either a larger group of enemies clashing blades, or maybe the dragon ripping things up.  Dunno.  I'd really rather not stumble too close to whatever big bruhaha is goin' on that way, without being able to see what it is."* the halfling adds.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Larian looks closely at the feather, hoping for some insight into its significance.  I agree, Warren.  Entering this battle would put us at a disadvantage.  I think our best bet is to wait out the night, continue with our preparations, and then strike out against those left alive, as long as they be enemies of the good folk of the Vale and the elves.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2008)

"But it's strange..." Siobhan says, rubbing her chin in thought. "So far as we have seen, the hobgoblins have been using dragons and dragonkind, with the occasional denisen of the lower planes; not anything with feathers."


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

Avril started to relax when Warren returned, but the sounds of battle so close were still unnerving. "Let me have a look at those feathers," she said, taking them from Warren, and giving them a good look in the limited light. "Didn't the spirits say that the area up here was for creating beasts? Could this be a failed experiments? Some sort of creature that they attempted to create but went wrong?"

"I don't know the reason, but this might be fortuitous. I'm guessing that if we sneak in early at dawn, we might be able to catch the area off guard, weakened and tired. That'll make our job of destroying this place a lot easier."

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* Knowledge (Nature) check (+9) to see if she's seen something like those feathers before.

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin (2), Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]It's nothing more complex than a dyed turkey feather.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Pender considers this new information, rubbing his chin. "Well, I am quite heartened by this news. It appears that our enemies are doing our job for us. I agree with Larian and Avril that we should stay out of this for now, and strike in the morning."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 1, 2008)

Tyrla gave another wary glance in the direction of the approaching storm.  "Are we quite sure we don't want to strike now?  We could take the boat across, under cover of night and these distractions, rather than waiting to see what the morning might bring.  I'm not convinced, but we might at least consider it."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2008)

The rest of the night passes without incident, though the storm soon starts to drench the already enriched swamp. Soon enough preparations are done, spells are prepared, and only the early morning fog, and a few hundred feet of water, are between you and the ruins of Rhest. The rain continues to pour at a brisk pace, with heavy drops that create a constant splashing symphony. The wind comes from the north-west, and is fairly intense, giving the storm something of an angle and potentially making certain ranged attacks difficult.


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2008)

Larian wakes the others as the sun rises, then props his backpack and a few other items to form a small shelter for his spellbook so that he can study it without exposing it to the rain.  He spends an hour studying the arcane writings held within the book as the others go through their morning routines and break camp.  Finished, he stands and with a quietly spoken word and a gesture, he invokes his protective wards.

He looks around to his companions and smiles grimly.  Today we face a great challenge.  Together we can overcome it, but alone we are doomed.  Let us all remember the importance of every individual, and work as a team.

[sblock=spells]Spells Memorized
0--Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Lesser Acid Orb
1-- _Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Protection from Evil, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person_ (trans.)
2-- _See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Knock, Bull's Strength _ (trans.)
3--(with bonus) _Mass Resist Energy, Fireball, Dispell Magic, Displacement, Haste _ (trans.)
4-- _Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_ (trans.) 
Spells In Effect
Mage Armor--14 hours from breaking camp

Rod of Extend--2 uses left
Pearl of Power--Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2008)

"Do you think we need more than two hours? That's how long my prayer will allow the whole group to breathe underwater," Siobhan asks.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 2, 2008)

"If we can't make it across in two hours, I don't think we'll make it at all.  As soon as we are ready, though, we should move- conditions are only going to get worse."  Tyrla didn't sound enthusiastic, but her voice was firm.  "Whatever happens, I am honored to have traveled and fought beside each of you- just in case we don't all make it through whatever is waiting."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2008)

Through the rain and fog, the group finds their way across the mud and bog to reach the edge of the lakes shore. The water level has risin somewhat, the earth having been fully saturated with what little extra water it could absorb. There's not much sound besides the rain, though the water seems to have summoned the insect life of the Blackfens. Misquitos, gnats, flies, and other small airborn creatures dance around the edge of the water. The insect life seems to have excited what predators are fond of such vermin, and all sorts of small lizards roam the grounds.

Occationally the jumping of swamp-native fish adds to the rain, and it's quite obvious that many of them are happily feeding on the abundant insects. Of course, the small fish that feed on the insects draw the larger more predatory fish from the depths. The waves of water are somewhat fierce. The wind from the north-west draws up a field of white-capped swamp water towards what settles for a shore.

In the distance, you can barely make out the very faint shadow of the bell tower sitting in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 2, 2008)

Warren checks out the water and surroundings for a moment, then says warily *"The water seems pretty choppy in this weather, and I'm only a decent swimmer.  So I think I'll hang onto Pender's shoulders 'n' help push him along the lake-bottom, instead o' tryin' to swim across the whole thing with just these short li'l legs o' mine.  Let's get those spells up an' start wadin' through to the belltower.  Watch out fer piranhas, I guess.  Dunno if they live in waters like these, but y'know..."*  The halfling secures his gear and puts his shortbow, strings, arrows, acid globes, and belt pouch into the Bag of Holding stored in his backpack.  Then he walks over to stand behind Pender, and wait for the armored fellow to enter the water.


----------



## Redclaw (May 2, 2008)

Larian smiles at Warren's attempts to hide his nerves.  I don't think we'll see Piranha, but what does live here is likely worse.  Those harrowblades are built for this setting, so be prepared, my friends. 

He follows the others into the water, calmly accepting the cold caress of the waves.


----------



## Pinotage (May 2, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The storm pounded down on the lake, and Avril tried to see through the torrential rain but failed to spot anything through the mist and rain. It was probably a good thing. It would obscure their approach.

"The tower is not far," she said to Siobhan. "I think the time you mention should be more than sufficient. While as a crocodile I can hold my breath, I think if you include me in your spell, that would still be useful. Not sure if it's going to be any calmer down there than up here, but I can help those who struggle under the water. Crocodiles swim very well." She was thinking of Warren's words as she spoke, and realised that it was good thing they would have at least one good swimmer under the water.

Drawing forth her rod, she cast a protective spell on herself, before stowing it away and transforming into a large and rugged crocodile. She slipped into the shallow water, waiting for the others to join her in the approach to the tower. Despite being comfortable in the water, this was going to be a tough day.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2008)

Tyrla gave a last careful look across to the belltower as she prepared to enter the water, sealing all her non-essential gear into her Haversack.  "We'll have to make sure we move as quickly and directly as we can- we are at a definite disadvantage in the water.  But we may as well get started..."


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2008)

"May Kord be with us," the cleric says as she finishes the prayer. Entering the water, she takes a deep breath out of habit, but then lets the spell do its job.

[sblock=Spells]*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 7, +1 for Conjuration (Healing) spells)
_4th_ - Mass Shield of Faith
_3rd_ - Cure Serious Wounds (CL 8), Mass Lesser Vigor (CL 8)
_2nd_ - Cure Moderate Wounds (2) (CL 8), Lesser Restoration (CL 8), Silence
_1st_ - Bless, Cure Light Wounds (2) (CL 8), Divine Favor, Lesser Vigor (CL 8)
_0th_ - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds (2) (CL 7), Guidance, Light
_Domains_ Metal, Strength
_Domain Spells_ 4th - Rusting Grasp, Spell Immunity; 3rd - Keen Edge, Magic Vestment; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Heat Metal; 1st - Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 4, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

"Happy to have such a fierce and capable warrior at my back, friend," laughs Pender. "Just remember to pull me back to the surface should some ill luck befall us below the waves."

With one last look at the shadow of the tower in the distant grey sky, Pender walks into the water.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

The water is cold, though that's to be expected. Further complicating matters, visibility in as you descend into the mud quickly becomes very poor. The cloudy water and the dim sunlight above make the trek rather challenging. The city of Rhest, sunken below the blackfens, soon shows itself and provides a plethora of visual spectacles.

Plant and animal life have merged and overtaken the remnants of the city. While most of the smaller wooden structures have completely collapsed, the stone buildings still stand in various states of decay. Broken remnants of the city provide a teaming habitat for the creatures of the lake. Eels, bottom feeders, and all sorts of lake flora and fauna coat the buildings. Where there once were windows where a baker might have left his goods to cool, now the eyes of a dog-sized snail peer out into the streets, watching the party as they pass by.

Fifty years ago, the creatures here would have been the alien visitors out of place, but now it's your group that are invading upon these denizens. Schools of fish replace the busy human population, and the sound of voices have been replaced by the bubbles and current.

In a particularly dark hovel, a large collapsed building leans to the north. Under the rubble, it's clear that this building at one time housed a cellar, going a full 20 feet deeper into the earth. Now cakes with mud from years of settling dirt within the water, it looks almost completely converted back to nature. The mound of mud at first looks thicker in the center, looking almost like a massive underwater anthill with two stalks of strange almost translucent yellow rise from it. As the group passes by this particular building, the stalks vibrate slightly, as if reacting to some unusual current flowing past them.

A second later, the mound of dirt and mud shakes and rattles free, loosening a years silt laying over the creatures back. An enormous twelve foot long fish weighing hundreds of pounds slowly rolls its belly in circles loosening itself from it's sleeping place. The massive *dire-catfish* shakes itself off slowly at first, taking it's time and lethargically getting waking from it's deep sleep to see what's going on nearby. The lumbering giant fish with it's thick scaly hide and dusty eyes far too small for it's frame flaps its tail wildly as it finally wakes up, kicking a full storm of clay and silt up into the water. It lurches forward, bounding with a strange fish curiosity. It stares at the group, looking over the visitors that have come to play.

It first eyes Pender and Siobhan, their shiny appearance drawing it's attention. It then glances curiously at the crocodile and the halfling, not at all able to surmise what any of you are. The monstrous bottom-feeder doesn't seem to care much one way or another. If it'll fit in it's mouth, it's worth eating, and it has quite a mouth.

(actions/reactions)


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2008)

*Warren the halfling, HP 44/44, AC 25 (t 20, f 21), Island of Blades stance*

Warren tenses, staring at the huge fish almost obscured by the muck and particles in the water.  He hopes it doesn't try to eat him, but steels his nerves to maybe kill it first if it tries....

The halfling releases his right hand from Pender's shoulder, still holding on with his left, and draws his short sword, holding it ready.  Then he motions a bit with the free arm to twist some shadows around, into a swirling vortex of shadowy blades that extends out for a few feet past Warren.  The technique he's used before on land to make it harder for enemies to determine where he'll attack from.

[sblock=ooc]Warren draws his short sword and initiates the Island of Blades stance.  As a piercing weapon, his short sword should be quite effective underwater, at least.

He readies an action to initiate Shadow Blade Technique against the giant fish, as soon as it gets within his 5-foot reach.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 5, 2008)

Tyrla wasted little time- it seemed obvious that this massive creature could swallow her up with hardly a pause, and she had no intention of giving it an opportunity.  Moving clumsily through the mud, she shifted so that Pender and Siobhan were between her and the fish.  Then her eyes flashed with a momentary glint of arcane energy, and she raised one hand, gesturing almost lazily towards the huge fish.

OOC: Invoke Charm on the fishy, Will save DC 15; while it is listed as "language-dependent", I think that only applies if I try to instruct it- it should still regard me as its trusted ally (whatever that means to a fish).  If it doesn't work, I don't think we're really any worse off than we would have been anyways.


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

Larian's eyes open in alarm as he sees the fish moving toward them.  He had hoped to avoid conflict by moving underwater to the tower, but apparently they had just found a different sort of conflict. 

Hoping that a swift and painful warning would encourage the creature to leave, he draws his less powerful wand and causes it to fire two globes of blue light.

[sblock=ooc] draw and use wand of magic missile, 2d4+2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 5, 2008)

OOC: Obviously, if Larian ends up going first, Tyrla will not bother with the Charm attempt.  One of the downsides to being unable to talk/coordinate easily underwater...


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

OOC: and equally obviously, if Tyrla goes first and the charm attempt appears to be working, Larian won't trigger his wand.  I just have little faith that the dire catfish will be susceptible to the effect.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 5, 2008)

OOC: It works as a Charm Monster, with HD or size restrictions, and I don't know what kind of willpower a fish has- so I figure it has a reasonable chance.  Like I said, if it doesn't work, I don't think we're any worse off- and maybe Tyrla is on her way to becoming the local Aquaman stand-in.


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 6, 2008)

*Pender, Male Human Fighter 7*

Wary, but not afraid (as the fish has not yet attacked), Pender draws his sword, just in case.

[sblock=OOC]Draw sword and ready an attack, to be triggered if the fish attacks and is in a threatened square at the time.[/sblock]


----------



## Pinotage (May 6, 2008)

*Avril - Human Druid (Crocodile) - AC 15 - hp 49/49 - Spot +13 - Listen +13*

The water felt rough and the surge was strong, but her animal shape easily moved through it. She kept close to her allies, using her eyes to scan the murky depths that formed the city of Rhest. There could be all sorts of trouble below here.

Her instincts were confirmed when the giant catfish came out and approached. Avril swam where it could see here, using her crocodile shape in an intimidating manner in an effort to scare the catfish away from striking. Surely it would recognise a shape such as hers. Unless, of course, dire catfish somehow had crocodiles for breakfast. Avril hoped it would not come to that. Creatures of nature, in her experience, were simple things, that could likely be dealth within in simple ways. Combat was not always the first resort.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*OOC:* 

*Spells and Abilities Active:*

Wild Shape (Crocodile, 7 hours)
Extended Barkskin (140 minutes)

*Spells Cast and Abilities/Items Used:*

Wild Shape (1 Used)
Barkskin
Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend (1 Used)

*Spells Prepared* (Normal 6/4/3/2/1, Wis 0/1/1/1/0):

*Level 0 (6): * Cure Minor Wounds (3), Detect Magic (2), Guidance
*Level 1 (5): * Cure Light Wounds, Enrage Animal, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame
*Level 2 (4): * Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace
*Level 3 (3): * Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds, Stone Shape
*Level 4 (1): * Flame Strike

Avril's Character Sheet [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2008)

Tyrla's attempt to influence the creature fails to alter it's fixation and hunger. The creature starts to swim forward, gaping maw wide open. (Immune to the effect because of the language dependance, I think that's right as I don't believe the special description does apply to the spell itself.)

Larian uses his wand to strike twice against the thick mud-caked monster dealing 8 damage.

End of Surprise Round

*Initiatives*
Party
Fishy-mcFishyFish


----------



## Creamsteak (May 7, 2008)

IC Thread Continuation Here


----------

